# Disney Infinity Power discs Trading



## Chitown Sorcerer

I figured it would be best to start a new thread for Trading the Power discs.

So...

I have these for trade:
(2) Sugar Rush Sky
(2) Alice in Wonderland Sky
(3) Finding Nemo Sky
(3) Finding Nemo
(1) Mickey's Jalopy
(2) Tangled Sky Disney
(3) Cane with Tennis
(2) Fix-it Felix's Fix
(1) Bolt Strength
(1) Pirate Booty Disney
(3) Mike's Car (toys r us exclusive)

What i need:
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride
C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Damage Control
Alice in Wonderland Terrain
Abu asan Elephant.

I know Dumbo and Abu are rare so i'd be willing trade multiple disc's for either of those.


----------



## HollenAngi

I am new to this board and have setup a trade for a power disk. This will be a first time for both of us. How is this normally handled?


----------



## calanniebu

Here's what I have for trade: updated 8/19

1 - C.H.R.O.M.E's damage control! Power Disc
2 - Mickey's Jalopy Power Disc (1 pending)
1 - Cinderella's Coach Power Disc
3 - Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc
1 - Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc (pending)
2 - Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (1 pending)
1 - Alice in Wonderland Sky Power Disc (pending)
1 - Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc (pending)
1 - Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc
2 - Tangled Lantern Terrain Power Disc (1 pending)
4 - Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc
1 - Mike's Car (pending)

I am looking for: 
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc (realize it is rare, will trade 2 for 1 - PM me)
Kahn the Horse Power Disc
Alice In Wonderland Terrain Power Disc

My suggestion for 1 for 1 trades is to do it through PayPal where each person pays the same amount plus the shipping/fees so there is a way to get your money back should a trade fall through. Anything under 3oz is $2.05 ($1.69 + fees) and you get free tracking.


----------



## pixi3ness

I have the following for trade :

2 - KAHN
2- STITCH'S BLASTER
2 - NEMO'S SEASCAPE
1 - SUGAR RUSH SKY

I'm currently seeking :

TULGEY WOOD
RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM
MICKEY'S CAR


----------



## popp17

Hi Guys!

I've got the following for trade. For my rare ones, I'll just ask for two disks for one of the rare disks, otherwise an even 1-1 trade. PM me or reply in the post if interested. 

Available for trade:

(a) Bolt's Super Strength - 2
(b) Abu the Elephant (RARE) - 2 
(c) Stitch's Blaster - 2
(d) Cinderella's Coach - 2
(e) Dumbo the Flying Elephant (RARE) - 1
(f) Sugar Rush Sky (Wreck-it Ralph skydome) - 3
(g) King Candy's Dessert Toppings (Wreck-it Ralph land) - 1
(h) Marlin's Reef (Finding Nemo land) - 1
(i) Nemo's Seascape (Finding Nemo skydome) -1

Wanted:
Tulgey Wood (Alice skydome) - 1
Astro Blasters Space Cruiser (RARE) - 2

Might Consider:
Pieces of Eight - 2 
Fix it Felix's Repair Power - 3
C.H.R.O.M.E. Aromor Shield - 3
Mickey's Car - 1
Carl Fredricksen's Cane - 1
Kahn - 1

I really want the two listed, but would consider the last set depending on the trade. Let me know if anyone is interested in trading!


----------



## candyle73

Hi Everyone! I told myself I wouldn't be sucked into this game but here I am in a disc trading forum haha...oh Disney. I have the following discs for trade:

Wreck-It-Ralph Skydome
Wreck-It-Ralph Textures
Alice In Wonderland Skydome
Cinderella's Carriage
Mickey's Car
Stitch's Blaster
Mike Wazowski's Car (holographic)

Please let me know if you're interested in any of these and we'll work something out! Thanks!


----------



## candyle73

popp17 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I've got the following for trade. For my rare ones, I'll just ask for two disks for one of the rare disks, otherwise an even 1-1 trade. PM me or reply in the post if interested.
> 
> Available for trade:
> 
> (a) Bolt's Super Strength - 2
> (b) Abu the Elephant (RARE) - 2
> (c) Stitch's Blaster - 2
> (d) Cinderella's Coach - 2
> (e) Dumbo the Flying Elephant (RARE) - 1
> (f) Sugar Rush Sky (Wreck-it Ralph skydome) - 3
> (g) King Candy's Dessert Toppings (Wreck-it Ralph land) - 1
> (h) Marlin's Reef (Finding Nemo land) - 1
> (i) Nemo's Seascape (Finding Nemo skydome) -1
> 
> Wanted:
> Tulgey Wood (Alice skydome) - 1
> Astro Blasters Space Cruiser (RARE) - 2
> 
> Might Consider:
> Pieces of Eight - 2
> Fix it Felix's Repair Power - 3
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Aromor Shield - 3
> Mickey's Car - 1
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane - 1
> Kahn - 1
> 
> I really want the two listed, but would consider the last set depending on the trade. Let me know if anyone is interested in trading!



Hi Popp,
Would you want to trade your Dumbo or Abu for Mickeys Car and Alice in wonderland skydome? We can work something out in Paypal if you're interested.

Thanks


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have the following for trades:

Fix it Felix's Repair Power: 3
Mickey's Car: 1
Cinderella's Coach: 1
Khan: 3
Stitch's Blaster: 1
Carl Fredricksen's Cane: 4
Alice's Wonderland: 3
Nemo's Seascape: 1
Rapunzel's Kingdom: 1
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky: 3

I still need:

Dumbo the Flying Elephant


----------



## MasterA1024

Hey so I don't have a trade at the moment but I do have a question. If I were to use like a Character or Power Up in the game, is it still tradeable? Thanks!


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

MasterA1024 said:


> Hey so I don't have a trade at the moment but I do have a question. If I were to use like a Character or Power Up in the game, is it still tradeable? Thanks!



I believe so. The power discs don't store "experience". Now characters do.


----------



## RustyPelican

I have available for trade (4) of the Toys R Us exclusive Mike Wozowski's car discs, (1) Tulgey Wood, (1) Rapunzel's Kingdom, and (1) Rapunzel's Birthday Sky. Will trade 1 for 1, or 2 or more for 1 to get rare pieces. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## RustyPelican

popp17 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I've got the following for trade. For my rare ones, I'll just ask for two disks for one of the rare disks, otherwise an even 1-1 trade. PM me or reply in the post if interested.
> 
> Available for trade:
> 
> (a) Bolt's Super Strength - 2
> (b) Abu the Elephant (RARE) - 2
> (c) Stitch's Blaster - 2
> (d) Cinderella's Coach - 2
> (e) Dumbo the Flying Elephant (RARE) - 1
> (f) Sugar Rush Sky (Wreck-it Ralph skydome) - 3
> (g) King Candy's Dessert Toppings (Wreck-it Ralph land) - 1
> (h) Marlin's Reef (Finding Nemo land) - 1
> (i) Nemo's Seascape (Finding Nemo skydome) -1
> 
> Wanted:
> Tulgey Wood (Alice skydome) - 1
> Astro Blasters Space Cruiser (RARE) - 2
> 
> Might Consider:
> Pieces of Eight - 2
> Fix it Felix's Repair Power - 3
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Aromor Shield - 3
> Mickey's Car - 1
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane - 1
> Kahn - 1
> 
> I really want the two listed, but would consider the last set depending on the trade. Let me know if anyone is interested in trading!



 Hi Popp17,

Want to trade your Dumbo or Abut for Tulgey Wood + Mike Wozowski car (Toys r us exclusive disc)?


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

RustyPelican said:


> I have available for trade (4) of the Toys R Us exclusive Mike Wozowski's car discs, (1) Tulgey Wood, (1) Rapunzel's Kingdom, and (1) Rapunzel's Birthday Sky. Will trade 1 for 1, or 2 or more for 1 to get rare pieces. Let me know if you are interested.



What are missing??


----------



## candyle73

Hey everyone,
So I'm just curious, did any of you buy the TRU exclusive power disc book? I have it and it has 10 extra slots for discs I've never seen before. A few are Tron related, Scrooge McDuck, and Zerg just to name a few. Does anyone know if these are going to be additional TRU exclusive discs or are they just regular ones releasing later?


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

My son just got a ton of pieces and such for the game today. I will have to get a list together tomorrow of what we have and what we are looking for. Pretty neat game so far.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

candyle73 said:


> Hey everyone,
> So I'm just curious, did any of you buy the TRU exclusive power disc book? I have it and it has 10 extra slots for discs I've never seen before. A few are Tron related, Scrooge McDuck, and Zerg just to name a few. Does anyone know if these are going to be additional TRU exclusive discs or are they just regular ones releasing later?



From what I read they will be future TRU exclusives.


----------



## RustyPelican

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> What are missing??



Missing: Felix repair, chrome armor, mickey car, Cinderella coach, kahn, stitch blaster, Carl's cane, both wreck it Ralph pieces, Alice's Wonderland, nemos seascape, dumbo, astronomy blaster, abu


----------



## candyle73

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> From what I read they will be future TRU exclusives.



Wow, if TRU is getting 10 exclusive discs, I would guess a new one would release with each normal wave. And if there are 10 waves of these power discs, I'm in big trouble...


----------



## Iagut070

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> I figured it would be best to start a new thread for Trading the Power discs.
> 
> So...
> 
> I have these for trade:
> (2) Sugar Rush Sky
> (2) Alice in Wonderland Sky
> (3) Finding Nemo Sky
> (3) Finding Nemo
> (1) Mickey's Jalopy
> (2) Tangled Sky Disney
> (3) Cane with Tennis
> (2) Fix-it Felix's Fix
> (1) Bolt Strength
> (1) Pirate Booty Disney
> (3) Mike's Car (toys r us exclusive)
> 
> What i need:
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Damage Control
> Alice in Wonderland Terrain
> Abu asan Elephant.
> 
> I know Dumbo and Abu are rare so i'd be willing trade multiple disc's for either of those.



If you still need a Dumbo, I would be willing to trade a Dumbo for 1 Finding Nemo Sky and 1 Finding Nemo Reef. 

As well as a CHROME damage control for Ralph sky?


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

This is what we are in for...
https://infinity.disney.com/power-discs#set3

The Series 2 - Power Discs are comprised of 20 Power Discs of which five are "Ability" discs, six are "Toy" discs, six are "Customization Discs", and three are "Rare" discs. [1]

The Series 3 - Power Discs are comprised of 15 Power Discs of which four are "Ability" discs, eight are "Toy" discs, two are "Customization Discs", and one is a "Rare" disc. [1]


Come on powerball or mega millions!!!!!


----------



## candyle73

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> This is what we are in for...
> 
> The Series 2 - Power Discs are comprised of 20 Power Discs of which five are "Ability" discs, six are "Toy" discs, six are "Customization Discs", and three are "Rare" discs. [1]
> 
> The Series 3 - Power Discs are comprised of 15 Power Discs of which four are "Ability" discs, eight are "Toy" discs, two are "Customization Discs", and one is a "Rare" disc. [1]
> 
> 
> Come on powerball or mega millions!!!!!



Oh man.... well no matter what I'm chomping at the bit for anything Nightmare Before Christmas, and I think I saw a few NBC power discs!


----------



## stef12280

candyle73 said:


> Hi Everyone! I told myself I wouldn't be sucked into this game but here I am in a disc trading forum haha...oh Disney. I have the following discs for trade:
> 
> Wreck-It-Ralph Skydome
> Wreck-It-Ralph Textures
> Alice In Wonderland Skydome
> Cinderella's Carriage
> Mickey's Car
> Stitch's Blaster
> Mike Wazowski's Car (holographic)
> 
> Please let me know if you're interested in any of these and we'll work something out! Thanks!



Hi I am looking for Stitches Blaster.
I have doubles of Rapunzal w/the lantern, and 2 mikes new car and another i cant remember. I am trying to get as many as I can for my son because its his September 16 and I wanted to surprise himm  with as many as I could,  plus Toys r us has a good deal right now on them. LOL The things we moms do for our kids. Plus I figured wqe are going to Disney at the end of September what ever I cant trade hopefully he can trade there 

Thank you


----------



## candyle73

stef12280 said:


> Hi I am looking for Stitches Blaster.
> I have doubles of Rapunzal w/the lantern, and 2 mikes new car and another i cant remember. I am trying to get as many as I can for my son because its his September 16 and I wanted to surprise himm  with as many as I could,  plus Toys r us has a good deal right now on them. LOL The things we moms do for our kids. Plus I figured wqe are going to Disney at the end of September what ever I cant trade hopefully he can trade there
> 
> Thank you



Hello Stef, what discs did you have for trade? Also I don't know if it was posted but Toys R Us is having a Power Disc Trading Event on Sept 7th from 12-2 so I'm sure you could grab a few you're missing there! Good luck!


----------



## candyle73

stef12280 said:


> Hi I am looking for Stitches Blaster.
> I have doubles of Rapunzal w/the lantern, and 2 mikes new car and another i cant remember. I am trying to get as many as I can for my son because its his September 16 and I wanted to surprise himm  with as many as I could,  plus Toys r us has a good deal right now on them. LOL The things we moms do for our kids. Plus I figured wqe are going to Disney at the end of September what ever I cant trade hopefully he can trade there
> 
> Thank you



Oh jeez sorry, just noticed you put them at the beginning of your post!


----------



## stef12280

candyle73 said:


> Hey everyone,
> So I'm just curious, did any of you buy the TRU exclusive power disc book? I have it and it has 10 extra slots for discs I've never seen before. A few are Tron related, Scrooge McDuck, and Zerg just to name a few. Does anyone know if these are going to be additional TRU exclusive discs or are they just regular ones releasing later?



I did for my son. I think those are disc to come in the future


----------



## stef12280

candyle73 said:


> Oh jeez sorry, just noticed you put them at the beginning of your post!



Thank you I did not know about the Toys r us event.


----------



## calanniebu

pixi3ness said:


> I have the following for trade :
> 
> 2 - KAHN
> 2- STITCH'S BLASTER
> 2 - NEMO'S SEASCAPE
> 1 - SUGAR RUSH SKY
> 
> I'm currently seeking :
> 
> TULGEY WOOD
> RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM
> MICKEY'S CAR



would you be willing to trade your Kahn for my mickey's car? 

PMing you


----------



## Dziactor

Need, Toy Box:
Skies:
Nemo's Seascape
Sugar Rush Sky
Tulgey Wood
Mickey's Car
Dumbo the Flying Elephant

Multiples to Trade:
Bolt's Super Strength
Pieces of Eight
Carl Fredricksen' s Cane
Rapunzel's Kingdom x4
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky x2

PM me if interested in any trades.


----------



## stef12280

Dziactor said:


> Need, Toy Box:
> Skies:
> Nemo's Seascape
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Tulgey Wood
> Mickey's Car
> Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> 
> Multiples to Trade:
> Bolt's Super Strength
> Pieces of Eight
> Carl Fredricksen' s Cane
> Rapunzel's Kingdom x4
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky x2




HI i would like to trade Mickeys Car for a Carl fred Cane.
Let me know if your interested?

thanks
Stefanie


----------



## Iagut070

stef12280 said:


> HI i would like to trade Mickeys Car for a Carl fred Cane.
> Let me know if your interested?
> 
> thanks
> Stefanie



I can also trade a Carl's Cane for Mickey's car if you still have it. 

Pm me if interested!


----------



## RustyPelican

Since Toys R Us has such a great deal on the disc packs right now (buy 1, get 1 for $1), I picked up a few more, so here is an updated inventory and trade list: 

I can offer: 
Mike Wozowski's car (Toys R Us Exclusive)
Rapunzel's Kingdom
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
Tulgey Wood
Alice's Wonderland
Mickey's Car

I am seeking:
Felix's Repair Power
Kahn
Stitch's Blaster
Carl Frederickson's Cane
King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Sugar Rush Sky
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster (would trade multiple discs for these)
Abu (would trade multiple discs for these)


----------



## Iagut070

Disks I need:

Cinderella's Coach

Piece's of Eight
Abu
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters

Disks I have for trade:

Chrome Armor Shield
Fix it Felix
Bolt
Kahn
King Candy's Desert Toppings (Wreck it Ralph textures) x2
Carl's Cane x1

Let me know if we can make some trades!


----------



## RustyPelican

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> This is what we are in for...
> 
> The Series 2 - Power Discs are comprised of 20 Power Discs of which five are "Ability" discs, six are "Toy" discs, six are "Customization Discs", and three are "Rare" discs. [1]
> 
> The Series 3 - Power Discs are comprised of 15 Power Discs of which four are "Ability" discs, eight are "Toy" discs, two are "Customization Discs", and one is a "Rare" disc. [1]



Hey ChiTown Sorcerer -- I got your private message, but I am new to the Boards so I can't reply with a private message until I make 10 postings. So, if you can send me another private message with your email address, we can coordinate the trade that way. I'm in if the offer still stands.


----------



## SoupCanClan

We need:
Fixit Felix 
Mickey's car
Finding Nemo - Terrain, I think (scales in the background)
Stitch's Blaster
Buzz's Astroblaster

Have for trade:
Cinderella's carriage
Pirate Gold
CHROME cars one
Both Sugar Rush (2 of each)
Both Alice in Wonderland 
Both Tangled

I'll list the terrains I have later when I figure which is sky and which is other stuff.


----------



## Iagut070

SoupCanClan said:


> We need:
> Fixit Felix
> And all of the vehicle / weapons except Cinderella's carriage.
> 
> Have for trade:
> Cinderella's carriage
> Pirate Gold
> Bolt
> CHROME cars one
> I'll list the terrains I have later when I figure which is sky and which is other stuff.



I can trade you Felix and Kahn (Mulan's Horse) for Cinderlla's Carriage and Pirates Gold?

Email me if you are interested! Igutierrez1191@gmail.com


----------



## D23Ry

Here is what I *have for trade*:

- MICKEY'S CAR
- NEMO'S SEASCAPE
- SUGAR RUSH SKY WRECK IT RALPH 
- ALICE IN WONDERLAND (THE ONE WITH THE MUSHROOM)


Here is what I *need*:
- Any of the rare discs (would be willing to pay a few bucks and trade a disc?)
- RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY
- STITCH'S BLASTER

EDIT: UPDATED MY LIST


----------



## RustyPelican

D23Ry said:


> Here is what I *have for trade*:
> 
> - FIX IT FELIX'S REPAIR POWER
> - CINDERELLA'S COACH
> - MICKEY'S CAR
> - CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE UP
> - NEMO'S SEASCAPE
> - SUGAR RUSH SKY WRECK IT RALPH
> - BOLT'S SUPER STRENGTH
> 
> 
> Here is what I *need*:
> - Any of the rare discs
> - RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY
> - ALICE'S WONDERLAND
> -  NEMO MARLIN'S REEF
> - STITCH'S BLASTER
> - C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD



Hi D23Ry -- I can hook you up with Rapunzel's B-Day Sky and Alice's Wonderland (I also have several of Mike Wozowski's car -- the Toys R Us exclusive disc if you are intested in that one) in exchange for Carl's Cane and Felix's Repair Power. If you are interested, send me a private message. Since I am a Dis-Board rookie, I can't sent private messages yet, so if you will include your email in the private message, I will correspond with you that way to finalize the deal.


----------



## D23Ry

RustyPelican said:


> Hi D23Ry -- I can hook you up with Rapunzel's B-Day Sky and Alice's Wonderland (I also have several of Mike Wozowski's car -- the Toys R Us exclusive disc if you are intested in that one) in exchange for Carl's Cane and Felix's Repair Power. If you are interested, send me a private message. Since I am a Dis-Board rookie, I can't sent private messages yet, so if you will include your email in the private message, I will correspond with you that way to finalize the deal.



great sent you my email


----------



## Infinity10

Hi, 

This is what I have for trade:
Fix it Felix
2 Cinderella's Coaches
2 Carl's Cane
Alice's Wonderland
2 Nemo's Seascape
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky

What I need: 
Pieces of Eight
Mickey's Car
Kahn
Sugar Rush Sky
Tulgey Wood
Marlin's Reef
Rapunzel's Kingdom
Buzz's Astro Blaster Rare

If anyone wants to trade let me know, I am new to the forum as well.


----------



## RustyPelican

Hey D23Ry -- I just sent you a couple of emails in reply to your private msg. Thanks!


----------



## Iagut070

D23Ry said:


> Here is what I *have for trade*:
> 
> - FIX IT FELIX'S REPAIR POWER
> - CINDERELLA'S COACH
> - MICKEY'S CAR
> - CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE UP
> - NEMO'S SEASCAPE
> - SUGAR RUSH SKY WRECK IT RALPH
> - BOLT'S SUPER STRENGTH
> 
> 
> Here is what I *need*:
> - Any of the rare discs
> - RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY
> - ALICE'S WONDERLAND
> -  NEMO MARLIN'S REEF
> - STITCH'S BLASTER
> - C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD



I can trade you a C.H.R.O.M.E for Cinderlla's Carriage pm me if interested!


----------



## Infinity10

What are you guys planning to do to ship these at the lowest cost? I'm just curious as to not have to spend much more money than I already did.


----------



## RustyPelican

Infinity10 said:


> What are you guys planning to do to ship these at the lowest cost? I'm just curious as to not have to spend much more money than I already did.



That's a great question Infinity10 ... I'm just coordinating my first couple of trades with ChiTown Sorcerer and D23Ry. It will be interesting to see how well these things ship. What I did for the package I sent to ChiTown Sorcerer is to wrap the disc in tissue and put it in a roomy envelope -- weighed 2oz, which according to the Postal Service website, should cost 66 cents to ship. I put 3 stamps on it just for overkill. If anyone comes up with a better suggestion, please share it.


----------



## candyle73

RustyPelican said:


> That's a great question Infinity10 ... I'm just coordinating my first couple of trades with ChiTown Sorcerer and D23Ry. It will be interesting to see how well these things ship. What I did for the package I sent to ChiTown Sorcerer is to wrap the disc in tissue and put it in a roomy envelope -- weighed 2oz, which according to the Postal Service website, should cost 66 cents to ship. I put 3 stamps on it just for overkill. If anyone comes up with a better suggestion, please share it.



"Roomy envelope?" So is that like a standard number 10 size envelope? Or more like one of those padded bubble envelopes?


----------



## Infinity10

I have some of those padded envelopes so I wonder what the difference in price is for the padded envelope vs standard envelope?


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

I have 2 padded envelopes that ill be shipping in


----------



## pilferk

candyle73 said:


> Hey everyone,
> So I'm just curious, did any of you buy the TRU exclusive power disc book? I have it and it has 10 extra slots for discs I've never seen before. A few are Tron related, Scrooge McDuck, and Zerg just to name a few. Does anyone know if these are going to be additional TRU exclusive discs or are they just regular ones releasing later?



We bought it, too.

The other 9 (because one of them, mikes car, is out in the tru exclusive gold power disc packs) slots are for tru exclusive discs. Supposedly, those will be coming out before the end of nov/early dec, when the series 2 discs are released. I'm guessing mid sept thru mid oct.


----------



## Infinity10

Iagut070-

I'll trade you Alice's Wonderland and Rapunzel's Birthday Sky for Mickey's Car and Sugar Rush's Sky. What do you think?


----------



## SoupCanClan

Iagut070 said:


> I can trade you Felix and Kahn (Mulan's Horse) for Cinderlla's Carriage and Pirates Gold?
> 
> Email me if you are interested!



Sorry, IG, the spouse went and bought more power packs while I was at work, so my list has changed a bit.


----------



## calanniebu

calanniebu said:


> Here's what I have for trade: updated 8/19
> 
> 1 - C.H.R.O.M.E's damage control! Power Disc
> 2 - Mickey's Jalopy Power Disc (1 pending)
> 1 - Cinderella's Coach Power Disc
> 3 - Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc
> 1 - Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc (pending)
> 2 - Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (1 pending)
> 1 - Alice in Wonderland Sky Power Disc (pending)
> 1 - Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc (pending)
> 1 - Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc
> 3 - Tangled Lantern Terrain Power Disc (1 pending)
> 4 - Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc
> 1 - Mike's Car (pending)
> 
> I am looking for:
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc (realize it is rare, will trade 2 for 1 - PM me)
> 
> My suggestion for 1 for 1 trades is to do it through PayPal where each person pays the same amount plus the shipping/fees so there is a way to get your money back should a trade fall through. Anything under 3oz is $2.05 ($1.69 + fees) and you get free tracking.



Updated list ... just looking for Dumbo. Willing to trade 2 of the ones listed above for Dumbo. Open to all offers. Will ship in bubble mailers and all discs have been slipped into their own small baggie.


----------



## Infinity10

Quote:
Originally Posted by Iagut070  View Post
I can trade you Felix and Kahn (Mulan's Horse) for Cinderlla's Carriage and Pirates Gold?

Email me if you are interested!
Sorry, IG, the spouse went and bought more power packs while I was at work, so my list has changed a bit.

Iagut070- I can throw in cinderella's carriage as well to my offer for Kahn


----------



## Iagut070

Infinity10 said:


> Iagut070-
> 
> I'll trade you Alice's Wonderland and Rapunzel's Birthday Sky for Mickey's Car and Sugar Rush's Sky. What do you think?



Hey infinity!

I actually do not have Mickey's Car to trade or even have Sugar Rush

Maybe you ready what I need instead of have to trade? Sorry!!


----------



## Infinity10

Sorry about that!
How about Cinderella's Coach for Kahn?


----------



## Redgate23

Have multiple Disney Infinity Power Disc that we are willing to trade.
Finding Nemo Texture Set
Finding Nemo Skydome
Bolt Strength
Mike's Car (Toys R Us Exclusive)
Khan
Tangled Texture Set
Tangled Skydome
Sugar Rush Skydome
Pirate Booty


In need of:
Sugar Rush Texture Set
Alice in Wonderland Texture Set
Mickey's Jalopy
Dumbo


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Redgate23 said:


> Have multiple Disney Infinity Power Disc that we are willing to trade.
> Finding Nemo Texture Set
> Finding Nemo Skydome
> Bolt Strength
> Mike's Car (Toys R Us Exclusive)
> Khan
> Tangled Texture Set
> Tangled Skydome
> Sugar Rush Skydome
> Pirate Booty
> 
> 
> In need of:
> Sugar Rush Texture Set
> Alice in Wonderland Texture Set
> Mickey's Jalopy
> Dumbo



I have the Sugar Rush Texture Set, Alice in Wonderland Texture Set and Mickey's Jalopy. I am interested in Mike's Car and Sugar Rush Skydome.


----------



## Redgate23

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I have the Sugar Rush Texture Set, Alice in Wonderland Texture Set and Mickey's Jalopy. I am interested in Mike's Car and Sugar Rush Skydome.



What has been the best way for people to complete their trades?  Just trying to get a complete set for my boys for Christmas. Don't want to try and do this after Christmas when they don't get the disc they want from the blind packages.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I am not pretty sure about that since I am pretty new here. I just joined yesterday. So far they exchange private messages (probably exchanging addresses) and ship the items in a bubble envelope.


----------



## Redgate23

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I am not pretty sure about that since I am pretty new here. I just joined yesterday. So far they exchange private messages (probably exchanging addresses) and ship the items in a bubble envelope.



I don't think I can PM yet cause I'm new also. If you want you can PM your email and then we can email.


----------



## D23Ry

updated my list with some trades I have going on here and after I bought another pack (last pack i'm buying)  



D23Ry said:


> Here is what I *have for trade*:
> 
> - MICKEY'S CAR
> - NEMO'S SEASCAPE
> - SUGAR RUSH SKY WRECK IT RALPH
> - ALICE IN WONDERLAND (THE ONE WITH THE MUSHROOM)
> 
> 
> Here is what I *need*:
> - Any of the rare discs (would be willing to pay a few bucks and trade a disc?)
> - RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY
> - STITCH'S BLASTER
> 
> EDIT: UPDATED MY LIST


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have updated my list with new discs that I got this morning.



DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I have the following for trades:
> 
> Bolt's Super Strength: 1
> Fix it Felix's Repair Power: 3
> Mickey's Car: 2
> Cinderella's Coach: 1
> Khan: 3
> Stitch's Blaster: 1
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane: 5
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings: 1
> Alice's Wonderland: 4
> Nemo's Seascape: 1
> Rapunzel's Kingdom: 1
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky: 3
> 
> I still need:
> 
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield
> Mike's Car
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Dumbo Ride


----------



## Infinity10

D23- Rapunzel's Sky for Mickey's Car ?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Redgate23 said:


> I don't think I can PM yet cause I'm new also. If you want you can PM your email and then we can email.



I tried sending you a private message, but it won't send it.


----------



## RustyPelican

Update: I've got lots of Mike's car, both Rapunzels, both Alices and a mickey car I will trade for Khan, abu, stitch, Felix, or buzz. PM to propose a trade.


----------



## Redgate23

RustyPelican said:


> Update: I've got lots of Mike's car, both Rapunzels, both Alices and a mickey car I will trade for Khan, abu, stitch, Felix, or buzz. PM to propose a trade.



We can trade Khan for Mickey's Car. Can't PM. Too new.


----------



## xianadvisor

I am looking to trade:

I have -
2 - Mickey's Car
1 - Cinderella Coach
1 - Mulan Kahn
1 - King Candy (Terrain)
1 - Alice Wonderland (Terrain)
2 - Nemo Seascape (Sky)

Needing - 
Chrome Armor
Rapunzel Kingdom (Terrain)
Rapunzel B-Day (Sky)
Dumbo
Buzz
Abu

Please respond with trade offers


----------



## Infinity10

I'll trade Rapunzel's Sky for Kahn.


----------



## RustyPelican

Redgate23 said:


> We can trade Khan for Mickey's Car. Can't PM. Too new.



I'm in for that trade. I might be able to PM you. I'm getting close to to the # of posts required.


----------



## Redgate23

xianadvisor said:


> I am looking to trade:
> 
> I have -
> 2 - Mickey's Car
> 1 - Cinderella Coach
> 1 - Mulan Kahn
> 1 - King Candy (Terrain)
> 1 - Alice Wonderland (Terrain)
> 2 - Nemo Seascape (Sky)
> 
> Needing -
> Chrome Armor
> Rapunzel Kingdom (Terrain)
> Rapunzel B-Day (Sky)
> Dumbo
> Buzz
> Abu
> 
> Please respond with trade offers



Willing to trade either Rapunzel for Mickey's Car.


----------



## RustyPelican

Redgate23 said:


> We can trade Khan for Mickey's Car. Can't PM. Too new.



Check the PM I just sent you.


----------



## xianadvisor

Redgate23 said:


> Willing to trade either Rapunzel for Mickey's Car.



How about the rapunzel sky?


----------



## Memorywillrust

2x Tangled (Texture Set)
3x Tangled (Skydome)
1x Mickey's Jallopy (In-Game Toy)
1x Carl Frederickson's Cane (In-Game Toy)
2x Khan the Horse (In-Game Toy)

Looking for:
Bolt (Ability Disc)
Fix-it-Felix  (Ability Disc)
Pieces of Eight  (Ability Disc)
Finding Nemo (Texure Set) 
Dumbo (In-Game Toy)

Prefer multi disc trades but will consider all.


----------



## jag90

Sent you PM



DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I have updated my list with new discs that I got this morning.


----------



## ayjayef7

stef12280 said:


> Hi I am looking for Stitches Blaster.
> I have doubles of Rapunzal w/the lantern, and 2 mikes new car and another i cant remember. I am trying to get as many as I can for my son because its his September 16 and I wanted to surprise himm  with as many as I could,  plus Toys r us has a good deal right now on them. LOL The things we moms do for our kids. Plus I figured wqe are going to Disney at the end of September what ever I cant trade hopefully he can trade there
> 
> Thank you


  I have an extra stitch blaster that i would like to trade for a rapunzel lanterns  how does that sound??


----------



## ayjayef7

I have an extra  :
STITCH BLASTER

I am willing to trade for almost anything   let me know if you are interested


----------



## ayjayef7

RustyPelican said:


> I have available for trade (4) of the Toys R Us exclusive Mike Wozowski's car discs, (1) Tulgey Wood, (1) Rapunzel's Kingdom, and (1) Rapunzel's Birthday Sky. Will trade 1 for 1, or 2 or more for 1 to get rare pieces. Let me know if you are interested.



I have a stitch blaster that i will trade for any of those power discs


----------



## linkyarmer

Hello fellow Infiniteers, I have and need the following respectively. 

Have (for trade):
C.H.R.O.M.E's Armor Shield Disc (2)
Bolt Disc
Pieces of Eight Disc
Rapunzel's Birthday Skydome (2)
Rapunzel's Kingdom Texture
Nemo's Seascape
Carl Fredrickson's Up Cane
Kahn (Horse from Mulan)
Fix-It Felix
Alice's Wonderland Terrain
RARE Buzz's Astro Blasters Cart

I Need:
Stitch's Blaster
Alice's Tulgey Wood Sky
RARE Aladdin's Abu the Elephant 

I'll trade my rare Buzz OR two of any of the others for a rare Abu Elephant.


----------



## jag90

Link, 

I'll trade you Stitches blaster & Alices Sky for Buzz's cart

Let me know


----------



## linkyarmer

New here, if I missed the explanation forgive me, but how are you guys working out your trades with others? Is this by mail and the honor system or localized one-on-one swap-meets?

Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## jag90

Link,

Has been done a couple different ways, (honor,paypal(for shipping)) etc.  I have done a couple already on the honor system, and have no problem going that way with you.


----------



## linkyarmer

Here's a tip (that most probably already figured out but) you can buy the disc packs, place them (still wrapped) on the base while in toy box mode to know what they are and return if they are both dupes (or trips even), etc.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

linkyarmer said:


> Here's a tip (that most probably already figured out but) you can buy the disc packs, place them (still wrapped) on the base while in toy box mode to know what they are and return if they are both dupes (or trips even), etc.



That is the best tip yet.  Genius!!


----------



## MolonLabe

Looking for Mike's car.


Available for trade:
Round-
Fix It Felix

Hex-
Sugar Rush Sky
Mulan Horse 
Nemo Sky
Nemo land
UP cane (weapon)
Alice land


----------



## MolonLabe

linkyarmer said:


> Here's a tip (that most probably already figured out but) you can buy the disc packs, place them (still wrapped) on the base while in toy box mode to know what they are and return if they are both dupes (or trips even), etc.



Has anyone ever tried this?


----------



## RustyPelican

ayjayef7 said:


> I have a stitch blaster that i will trade for any of those power discs



Deal! I just sent you a PM with my contact info.


----------



## xianadvisor

I love the new tip on testing packs.


----------



## jacksmomma

linkyarmer said:


> Here's a tip (that most probably already figured out but) you can buy the disc packs, place them (still wrapped) on the base while in toy box mode to know what they are and return if they are both dupes (or trips even), etc.



Last night i asked my husband if he thought this would work.


----------



## RustyPelican

linkyarmer said:


> Hello fellow Infiniteers, I have and need the following respectively.
> 
> Have (for trade):
> C.H.R.O.M.E's Armor Shield Disc (2)
> Bolt Disc
> Pieces of Eight Disc
> Rapunzel's Birthday Skydome (2)
> Rapunzel's Kingdom Texture
> Nemo's Seascape
> Carl Fredrickson's Up Cane
> Kahn (Horse from Mulan)
> Fix-It Felix
> Alice's Wonderland Terrain
> RARE Buzz's Astro Blasters Cart
> 
> I Need:
> Stitch's Blaster
> Alice's Tulgey Wood Sky
> RARE Aladdin's Abu the Elephant
> 
> I'll trade my rare Buzz OR two of any of the others for a rare Abu Elephant.



I just sent you a pm with a proposed trade and my email address.


----------



## linkyarmer

MolonLabe said:


> Has anyone ever tried this?



I did it with 6 packs today, kept the 1 pack with 2 new discs and 2 packs with one new and 1 (first) dupe. 

Returned 2 packs that were all dupes (or trips) and got other dupes, but at least one is a rare dupe (Buzz).

TRU is still doing Buy One ($4.99), Get One for $1 on Power Disc Packs.

Only thing is if you wanna return dupes, it appears you have to do it in twos (2 packs) the same way they are purchased.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

linkyarmer said:


> Here's a tip (that most probably already figured out but) you can buy the disc packs, place them (still wrapped) on the base while in toy box mode to know what they are and return if they are both dupes (or trips even), etc.



What about those packs with one circular and one hexagonal?


----------



## linkyarmer

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> What about those packs with one circular and one hexagonal?



Still works, but you kinda have to slide them apart as much as you can inside the packs, put the disc on the bottom and lay on disc pad to see what the disc is. Do the same with the hexagonal. It helps to not sit it (the bottom one that you're trying to determine) perfectly centered, that way the other (wrong) one is barely on the pad, hanging off.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

I'm looking for my last piece... Abu 

I have a buzz for a "rare for rare"

or multiples for Abu

i have these to offer:
Alice sky
Nemo sky and terrain
Cane with tennis balls
Mickeys car
Mikes car
Rapunzel lanterns

My amazon pre-order comes tomorrow so ill have a few more trade options


----------



## DisneyInfinity

popp17 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I've got the following for trade. For my rare ones, I'll just ask for two disks for one of the rare disks, otherwise an even 1-1 trade. PM me or reply in the post if interested.
> 
> Available for trade:
> 
> (a) Bolt's Super Strength - 2
> (b) Abu the Elephant (RARE) - 2
> (c) Stitch's Blaster - 2
> (d) Cinderella's Coach - 2
> (e) Dumbo the Flying Elephant (RARE) - 1
> (f) Sugar Rush Sky (Wreck-it Ralph skydome) - 3
> (g) King Candy's Dessert Toppings (Wreck-it Ralph land) - 1
> (h) Marlin's Reef (Finding Nemo land) - 1
> (i) Nemo's Seascape (Finding Nemo skydome) -1
> 
> Wanted:
> Tulgey Wood (Alice skydome) - 1
> Astro Blasters Space Cruiser (RARE) - 2
> 
> Might Consider:
> Pieces of Eight - 2
> Fix it Felix's Repair Power - 3
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Aromor Shield - 3
> Mickey's Car - 1
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane - 1
> Kahn - 1
> 
> I really want the two listed, but would consider the last set depending on the trade. Let me know if anyone is interested in trading!



I just splurged and bought a ton of power discs and am missing just one now:

Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride

And have these for trade:

Bolt's Super Strength
Fix It Felix's Repair Power
Pieces of Eight
Cinderella's Coach
Carl Fredericksen's Cane (3)
Alice in Wonderland Skydome
Tangled Skydome

I do know the Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride is rare and am open to trading 2 or 3 of your choice from my list above for the Dumbo.  Feel free to PM me!


----------



## xianadvisor

DisneyInfinity said:


> I just splurged and bought a ton of power discs and am missing just two:
> 
> Sugar Rush Texture Set
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride
> 
> And have these for trade:
> 
> Bolt's Super Strength (2)
> Fix It Felix's Repair Power
> Pieces of Eight
> Cinderella's Coach
> Carl Fredericksen's Cane (3)
> Alice in Wonderland Skydome
> Tangled Skydome
> 
> I do know the Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride is rare and am open to trading 2 or 3 of your choice from my list above for the Dumbo or any 1 or 2 for the Sugar Rush Texture Set.  Feel free to PM me!



I have the sugar rush texture I believe. It is the King Candys, is that right?


----------



## DisneyInfinity

Iagut070 said:


> Disks I need:
> 
> Cinderella's Coach
> 
> Piece's of Eight
> Abu
> Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters
> 
> Disks I have for trade:
> 
> Chrome Armor Shield
> Fix it Felix
> Bolt
> Kahn
> King Candy's Desert Toppings (Wreck it Ralph textures) x2
> Carl's Cane x1
> 
> Let me know if we can make some trades!




I need:
Sugar Rush Texture Set
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride

Have these for trade:
Bolt's Super Strength (2)
Fix It Felix's Repair Power
Pieces of Eight
Cinderella's Coach
Carl Fredericksen's Cane (3)
Alice in Wonderland Skydome
Tangled Skydome

Willing to trade my Pieces of Eight, Cinderella's Coach, and Carl Fredericksen's Cane for your Chrome Armor Shield, Khan, and Wreck it Ralph Sugar Rush Texture?  You'll gain 2 you're missing, and I'll gain 1 I'm missing and we both swap a spare we have, and I'll bolster extras to trade?


----------



## DisneyInfinity

xianadvisor said:


> I have the sugar rush texture I believe. It is the King Candys, is that right?



Yes!  That's spot on, would you like to trade for something?


----------



## xianadvisor

DisneyInfinity said:


> Yes!  That's spot on, would you like to trade for something?



I sent you a PM offer


----------



## DisneyInfinity

xianadvisor said:


> I sent you a PM offer



Can't PM reply back due to under 10 posts.  Yes, I'm perfectly fine for that trade.  Want to toss me a number to text or email?


----------



## xianadvisor

DisneyInfinity said:


> Can't PM reply back due to under 10 posts.  Yes, I'm perfectly fine for that trade.  Want to toss me a number to text or email?



Xianadvisor@yahoo.com


----------



## MolonLabe

Looks like I have everything now.



My extras I'm not exactly sure what I'm going to do with.  Might save them to trade when wave two comes out....
Round-
Fix It Felix

Hex-
Sugar Rush Sky
Mulan Horse
Nemo Sky
Nemo land
UP cane (weapon)
Stitch Blaster


----------



## DisneyInfinity

MolonLabe said:
			
		

> All I need now is Mike's car.
> 
> Still up for trade:



You just need to buy one Toys R Us Exclusive Gold colored Disney Infinity pack; guaranteed Mike's car and one random series one disc.


----------



## RustyPelican

MolonLabe said:


> All I *need* now is *Mike's car.*
> 
> *For trade*:
> Round-
> Fix It Felix
> 
> Hex-
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Mulan Horse
> Nemo Sky
> Nemo land
> UP cane (weapon)
> Stitch Blaster



I will do Mike for stitch. Pm me.


----------



## MolonLabe

DisneyInfinity said:


> You just need to buy one Toys R Us Exclusive Gold colored Disney Infinity pack; guaranteed Mike's car and one random series one disc.



My wife bought one of those with the second one for $1 today, just have to go pick it up tomorrow.  Guess I don't need Mike's car then 

*I'll be responding to PMs right now.


----------



## Iagut070

Here is an update of what I have/need

Thank you to all of you for making these trades fun!

Need:

Abu (Willing to do multiple disks for this one)
Wreck it Ralph Skydome

Trade:

Pieces of Eight
Bolt strength
Fix it Felix
Kahn (Mulan's Horse)
Wreck it Ralph textures x 2
Carl's Cane

Let me know if we can make a trade!


----------



## RustyPelican

Thanks to this forum and several trades, I now only need:

 BUZZ ASTRO BLASTER, ABU, and WRECK IT RALPH SKY. 

I have multiples of both Tangled pieces, both Alice pieces, Mike's car & Mickey's car. Willing to trade multiples.


----------



## jag90

I need dumbo, buzz, mikes car, buzz. Multiples considered

These available for trade. 

Alice Dome x3
Alice Texture
Tangled Texture
Nemo Dome
Nemo Texture x2
Jack Sparrow x3
CHROME Shield (Finn)
Stitch blaster
Mickey Car


----------



## rabbitxstyle

Hey guys new to the forums and looking for 2 power discs

- Stitch's Blaster
- (rare) Astro Blaster vehicle from Buzz Lightyear's


this is what i have to trade:

- Mickey’s Car
- Cinderella’s Coach
- Kahn
- Carl Fredericksen’s Cane
- King Candy’s Dessert Toppings Texture Set
- Alice’s Wonderland (both)
- Nemo’s Seascape Skydome
- Rapunzel’s Kingdom
- Rapunzel’s Birthday Sky
- (Rare) Dumbo
- (TRU) Mike's Car

Please shoot me a PM


----------



## RustyPelican

jag90 said:


> I need dumbo, buzz, mikes car, buzz. Multiples considered
> 
> These available for trade.
> 
> Alice Dome x3
> Alice Texture
> Tangled Texture
> Nemo Dome
> Nemo Texture x2
> Jack Sparrow x3
> CHROME Shield (Finn)
> Stitch blaster
> Mickey Car



Just sent you a pm with a trade option.


----------



## calanniebu

calanniebu said:


> Updated list ... just looking for Dumbo. Willing to trade 2 of the ones listed above for Dumbo. Open to all offers. Will ship in bubble mailers and all discs have been slipped into their own small baggie.



anyone have dumbo???


----------



## mbaratta

Maybe this is a dumb question, but here goes...

I bought 4 of the TRU exclusive packs before I knew there was only one exclusive disc. I have not opened them yet.

Should I exchange 3 of them for the standard packs so I don't end up having to trade or sell away 3 dupes of Mike's Car?

Opinions?

Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

mbaratta said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question, but here goes...
> 
> I bought 4 of the TRU exclusive packs before I knew there was only one exclusive disc. I have not opened them yet.
> 
> Should I exchange 3 of them for the standard packs so I don't end up having to trade or sell away 3 dupes of Mike's Car?
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Mike



You could try to do an exchange. It they won't exchange then you will probably get stuck with one because of the buy 1 $4.99 get 1 for $1 deal. 
Worth a try


----------



## Deus

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> You could try to do an exchange. It they won't exchange then you will probably get stuck with one because of the buy 1 $4.99 get 1 for $1 deal.
> Worth a try




I did the same. They let me exchange.


----------



## mbaratta

Thanks Chitown Sorcerer and Deus - I'll try to exchange


----------



## DisneyInfinity

I'm still just missing 
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride

And have these for trade:

Bolt's Super Strength
Fix It Felix's Repair Power
Pieces of Eight
Cinderella's Coach
Carl Fredericksen's Cane (3)
Alice in Wonderland Skydome
Tangled Skydome

I do know the Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride is rare and am open to trading 2 or 3 of your choice from my list above for the Dumbo.  Feel free to PM me!


----------



## mbaratta

I did a search and didn't find it in this thread; I read that Toys R Us is planning a power disc trade event. I didn't read anything about date or details. Could be just a rumor. But sounds like a nice scam to get kids in the store to sell more goods.


----------



## stef12280

I have the following 4 disc for trading:

Bolt Strength Power Disc
CHROME Disk
Alice: Wonderland texture
Rapunzal w/ laturn background

I am looking for:
Both Nemo disc,
Ralph Texture,
Pirate Booty,
Dumbo,
Abu,

Would really like to find:
Stitch 

Please private message me if interested!


----------



## RustyPelican

mbaratta said:


> Thanks Chitown Sorcerer and Deus - I'll try to exchange



I exchanged several also, but I can tell you that it helps immensely if you have your receipt. Otherwise they will credit you about $2 even for an even swap.


----------



## mbaratta

RustyPelican said:


> I exchanged several also, but I can tell you that it helps immensely if you have your receipt. Otherwise they will credit you about $2 even for an even swap.



Thanks. I bought online, with free pickup. I printed out every email they sent me about the order.


----------



## Deus

mbaratta said:


> I did a search and didn't find it in this thread; I read that Toys R Us is planning a power disc trade event. I didn't read anything about date or details. Could be just a rumor. But sounds like a nice scam to get kids in the store to sell more goods.




Its on sat Sep 7th 12-2


----------



## RustyPelican

After several successful trades here through this forum, here is an update of what I have to trade and what I need. I am willing to offer multiples in exchange for any of the three I need: 

Needed: 
Wreck-It-Ralph Sky 
Abu
Buzz Astro Blaster

Have to trade: 
(4) Mike Wozowski's car (Toys R Us Exclusive disc) 
(3) Tangled (Rapunzel) Texture discs
(1) Tangeld (Rapunzel) Sky disc (w/lanterns)
(1) Alice Texture disc
(2) Alice Sky discs (w/mushroom) 
(1) Mickey Mouse car 

Will gladly trade 2 for Ralph Sky; 3 or more for Buzz or Abu.


----------



## mbaratta

Deus said:


> Its on sat Sep 7th 12-2



Thanks.

Sorry for an extra reply - I don't see a "like" button. lol


----------



## Infinity10

Hi Everyone,

I just need Buzz's Rare Power Disc. Then I will have a complete set. 

I have the following for trade to get it: 
Stitch's Blaster
Alice's Wonderland
Alice's Tulgey Wood
2 Abu (Rare)
2 Cinderella's Coach

I will do an Abu for Buzz or several combos of others to get the Buzz. Let me know what you are willing to do.


----------



## RustyPelican

Infinity10 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just need Buzz's Rare Power Disc. Then I will have a complete set.
> 
> I have the following for trade to get it:
> Stitch's Blaster
> Alice's Wonderland
> Alice's Tulgey Wood
> 2 Abu (Rare)
> 2 Cinderella's Coach
> 
> I will do an Abu for Buzz or several combos of others to get the Buzz. Let me know what you are willing to do.



Hi Infinity10 -- I just sent you a private message with an offer. I will send you another with my email address in case you can't post PMs yet.


----------



## jag90

I need dumbo and mikes car. Multiples considered

These available for trade. 

Alice Dome 
Alice Texture x5
Rapunzel Texture
Nemo Dome
Nemo Texture x2
Jack Sparrow x3
CHROME Armor Shield (Finn)
Stitch blaster x2
Mickey Car 
Abu
Buzz





jag90 said:


> I need dumbo, buzz, mikes car, buzz. Multiples considered
> 
> These available for trade.
> 
> Alice Dome x3
> Alice Texture
> Tangled Texture
> Nemo Dome
> Nemo Texture x2
> Jack Sparrow x3
> CHROME Shield (Finn)
> Stitch blaster
> Mickey Car


----------



## Infinity10

I think I need one or two posts to be able to private message.


----------



## RustyPelican

jag90 said:


> I need dumbo and mikes car. Multiples considered
> 
> These available for trade.
> 
> Alice Dome
> Alice Texture x5
> Rapunzel Texture
> Nemo Dome
> Nemo Texture x2
> Jack Sparrow x3
> CHROME Armor Shield (Finn)
> Stitch blaster x2
> Mickey Car
> Abu
> Buzz



I just sent you a couple of PMs about this. Maybe we can work something out.


----------



## MODIfied

jag90 said:


> I need dumbo and mikes car. Multiples considered
> 
> These available for trade.
> 
> Alice Dome
> Alice Texture x5
> Rapunzel Texture
> Nemo Dome
> Nemo Texture x2
> Jack Sparrow x3
> CHROME Armor Shield (Finn)
> Stitch blaster x2
> Mickey Car
> Abu
> Buzz


Hello,

I'm interested in Mickey, Abu and Buzz. Please message me and we can work something out.

Thanks


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I have the following for trades:
> 
> Fix it Felix's Repair Power: 3
> Mickey's Car: 1
> Cinderella's Coach: 1
> Khan: 3
> Stitch's Blaster: 1
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane: 4
> Alice's Wonderland: 3
> Nemo's Seascape: 1
> Rapunzel's Kingdom: 1
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky: 3
> 
> I still need:
> 
> Dumbo the Flying Elephant



I just need Dumbo to complete my set. Thank you.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

rabbitxstyle said:


> Hey guys new to the forums and looking for 2 power discs
> 
> - Stitch's Blaster
> - (rare) Astro Blaster vehicle from Buzz Lightyear's
> 
> 
> this is what i have to trade:
> 
> - Mickeys Car
> - Cinderellas Coach
> - Kahn
> - Carl Fredericksens Cane
> - King Candys Dessert Toppings Texture Set
> - Alices Wonderland (both)
> - Nemos Seascape Skydome
> - Rapunzels Kingdom
> - Rapunzels Birthday Sky
> - (Rare) Dumbo
> - (TRU) Mike's Car
> 
> Please shoot me a PM



I am interested in Dumbo. I have Stitch's Blaster and other power discs for trade.


----------



## DisneyGuess

Does anyone know if I traded a power disc from here (USA) to someone in the UK, will they work across regions?


----------



## RustyPelican

MODIfied said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm interested in Mickey, Abu and Buzz. Please message me and we can work something out.
> 
> Thanks



Hey MODIfied -- I just sent you a private message with my email address and a trade offer.


----------



## Geeky

*What I have available for trade:*
Bolt's Super Strength
Fix it Felix's Repair Power
King's Candy Dessert Toppings
Sugar Rush Sky
Mickey's Car
Kahn
Carl Frederickson's Cane
Alice's Wonderland
Marlin's Reef
Nemo's Seascape

*Rare available for the right trade:*
Abu 
Buzz's Lightyear Spin

*What I need:*
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
Rapunzel's Kingdom
Cinderella's Coach
Stitch's Blaster


----------



## jag90

Update only need Dumbo. 

CHROME no longer available. 



jag90 said:


> I need dumbo and mikes car. Multiples considered
> 
> These available for trade.
> 
> Alice Dome
> Alice Texture x5
> Rapunzel Texture
> Nemo Dome
> Nemo Texture x2
> Jack Sparrow x3
> CHROME Armor Shield (Finn)
> Stitch blaster x2
> Mickey Car
> Abu
> Buzz


----------



## ScottyB23

Geeky said:


> *What I have available for trade:*
> Bolt's Super Strength
> Fix it Felix's Repair Power
> King's Candy Dessert Toppings
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Mickey's Car
> Kahn
> Carl Frederickson's Cane
> Alice's Wonderland
> Marlin's Reef
> Nemo's Seascape
> 
> *Rare available for the right trade:*
> Abu
> Buzz's Lightyear Spin
> 
> *What I need:*
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> Rapunzel's Kingdom
> Cinderella's Coach
> Stitch's Blaster



I have both Rapunzel discs and Stitch's Blaster and your have a few of the last couple that I need.  PM me and we can set up a trade if you want.


----------



## DisneyGuess

I have these to trade:
Carl's  (Up)
Tulgey Wood (Alice)\
Marlin's Reef (Nemo)


We just started so we need most of them I think, lol.


----------



## linkyarmer

*What I have and how many extras of each:*

 Bolts Super Strength - 1
 Fix It Felixs Repair Power - 3
 C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control - 2
 Pieces of Eight - 3
 Cinderellas Coach - 1
 Kahn the Horse - 1
 Carl Fredericksens Cane - 2
 Alice in Wonderland Texture Set - 2
 Finding Nemo Texture Set - 1
 Finding Nemo Skydome - 2
 Tangled Texture Set - 1
 Tangled Skydome - 2
 Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters - 1


*What I need:*

 Stitchs Blaster - 1
 Abu as an Elephant - 1
 Alice in Wonderland Skydome - 1

Some of these multiples are in unopened packs that I plan to return unless someone's interested in them.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

i got my friend to buy DI and his kids are going nuts!! love it

So since i got him into it i'm helping him out finish up his discs.

He needs
C.H.R.O.M.E's Armor Shield
Stitch's blaster

What he has to trade:
Pieces of Eight 
Mickey's Car
(3) Carl Fredricken's cane
(2) Sugar Rush Sky
(2) Alice's wonderland
Tugly Wood
Marlin's Reef
(2) Nemo's Seascape
(4) Rapunzel's Kingdom
(2) Mike's Car


I'd REALLY love to do one trade for all .  I'm willing to wheel and deal!!


----------



## Doc-Disney

Hey everyone!!  Disney Infinity came out on Sunday and I'm already addicted to completing our set of Power Discs.  Santa has been hard at work acquiring everything so that Christmas morning will be "Magical" for my 5 year old.  I've been a long time lurker on the boards, but finally have a reason to post. I was becoming a bit frustrated with the potential for so many duplicates, but how cool is it that this community comes together again to help each other out? Not a surprise with the Dis. 

*Duplicates to trade:*  UPDATED!!

*Rare Discs (will consider trade for multiple discs)*
Abu the Elephant

*Common Discs* 
Cinderella's Coach (2)
Tangled Skydome
Suger Rush Skydome (Wreck-It-Ralph)
Mickey's Jalopy
Finding Nemo Skydome
Fix it Felix's-Fix You

*Looking for:*
Cane with Tennis Balls
Khan
CHROME Damage Control

Being a new poster, I'm not sure if private messages will work. Please let me know if interested and we can figure a trade out.  Thanks!!

Doc-Disney


----------



## ScottyB23

I have the following to trade:
Mickey's Car
Stitch's Blaster
Carl's Cane
Alice's Wonderland
Tulgey Woods
Marlin's Reef
Rapunzel's Kingdom
Rapunzel's Sky
Elephant Abu

Looking for:
CHROME Armor
Kahn
Sugar Rush Sky
Nemo's Seascape
Buzz's Astroblaster


----------



## sanfran22

I have a few extras for trade-
Bolts disc
Rapunzel night sky
Rapunzel terrain
Stitches gun
Nemo reef
Nemo sky
Ralph sky
Alice terrain
Alice sky



Last two i need are dumbo and abu. Open to most anything. Lmk if interested! Thx!!!


----------



## Jessyjames

I am looking for the Skydome Sugar Rush disc. If you want to try and trade for it please hit me up with what you are looking for, more than likely I have what you want, me and a friend have collected 15packs so far so more than likely we have what you want but he really wants that disc and can't get it anywhere lol.

So yea looking for SUGAR RUSH sky disc, willing to trade or buy it.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Jessyjames said:


> I am looking for the Skydome Sugar Rush disc. If you want to try and trade for it please hit me up with what you are looking for, more than likely I have what you want, me and a friend have collected 15packs so far so more than likely we have what you want but he really wants that disc and can't get it anywhere lol.
> 
> So yea looking for SUGAR RUSH sky disc, willing to trade or buy it.



Do you have C.H.R.O.M.E?


----------



## jag90

Sent PM 


Doc-Disney said:


> Hey everyone!!  Disney Infinity came out on Sunday and I'm already addicted to completing our set of Power Discs.  Santa has been hard at work acquiring everything so that Christmas morning will be "Magical" for my 5 year old.  I've been a long time lurker on the boards, but finally have a reason to post. I was becoming a bit frustrated with the potential for so many duplicates, but how cool is it that this community comes together again to help each other out? Not a surprise with the Dis.
> 
> Duplicates to trade:
> 
> Rare Discs (will consider trade for multiple discs)
> Dumbo Ride
> Abu the Elephant
> 
> Common Discs
> Cinderella's Coach (2)
> Tangled Skydome
> Suger Rush Skydome (Wreck-It-Ralph)
> Mickey's Jalopy
> Finding Nemo Skydome
> Fix it Felix's-Fix You
> 
> Looking for:
> Cane with Tennis Balls
> Khan
> CHROME Damage Control
> Pirate Booty
> Alice in Wonderland Skydome
> Alice in Wonderland Texture Set
> 
> Being a new poster, I'm not sure if private messages will work. Please let me know if interested and we can figure a trade out.  Thanks!!
> 
> Doc-Disney



Sent PM


----------



## DisneyInfinity

Doc-Disney said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!!  Disney Infinity came out on Sunday and I'm already addicted to completing our set of Power Discs.  Santa has been hard at work acquiring everything so that Christmas morning will be "Magical" for my 5 year old.  I've been a long time lurker on the boards, but finally have a reason to post. I was becoming a bit frustrated with the potential for so many duplicates, but how cool is it that this community comes together again to help each other out? Not a surprise with the Dis.
> 
> Duplicates to trade:
> 
> Rare Discs (will consider trade for multiple discs)
> Dumbo Ride
> Abu the Elephant
> 
> Common Discs
> Cinderella's Coach (2)
> Tangled Skydome
> Suger Rush Skydome (Wreck-It-Ralph)
> Mickey's Jalopy
> Finding Nemo Skydome
> Fix it Felix's-Fix You
> 
> Looking for:
> Cane with Tennis Balls
> Khan
> CHROME Damage Control
> Pirate Booty
> Alice in Wonderland Skydome
> Alice in Wonderland Texture Set
> 
> Being a new poster, I'm not sure if private messages will work. Please let me know if interested and we can figure a trade out.  Thanks!!
> 
> Doc-Disney



The only disc I need to finish my collection is the Dumbo disc.  My spares I have are:

Bolt's Super Strength
Fix It Felix's Repair Power
Pieces of Eight
Cinderella's Coach
Carl Fredericksen's Cane (3)
Alice in Wonderland Skydome
Tangled Skydome

My Carl Fredericksen's Cane, Alice Skydome, and Pieces of Eight (Pirate Booty) for Dumbo?  Please let me know if interested!


----------



## Doc-Disney

Jessyjames said:


> I am looking for the Skydome Sugar Rush disc. If you want to try and trade for it please hit me up with what you are looking for, more than likely I have what you want, me and a friend have collected 15packs so far so more than likely we have what you want but he really wants that disc and can't get it anywhere lol.
> 
> So yea looking for SUGAR RUSH sky disc, willing to trade or buy it.


I have a Suger Rush Skydome.  

I'm still looking for:

Cane with Tennis Balls
Khan
CHROME Damage Control

Let me know what you think!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Iagut070

Doc-Disney said:


> I have a Suger Rush Skydome.
> 
> I'm still looking for:
> 
> Cane with Tennis Balls
> Khan
> CHROME Damage Control
> 
> Let me know what you think!!  Thanks!!



I also need Sugar Rush Skydome and have either  Carl's cane or Khan available for trade! PM me if interested!!


----------



## shawshank1228

I have to trade

(Hexegon)
Nemo's Seascape - 2
Kings Candy - 2
Sugar Rush - 2
Cinderella Coach - 1
Stitches Blaster - 1
Carls Frederisons Cane - 1
Alice Wonderland (terrian) - 1

(Circles)
Fix it Felix's Repair Power - 2
Pieces of eight - 1

What I need:
C.H.R.O.M.E s Armor Shield - 1
Mike's Car (RARE Toys r us exclusive) - 1
KAHN - 1
MARLINS REEF - 1
RAPUNZELs BIRTHDAY - 1
DUMBO (rare) - 1


----------



## btterfly619

jag90 said:


> I need dumbo and mikes car. Multiples considered
> 
> These available for trade.
> 
> Alice Dome
> Alice Texture x5
> Rapunzel Texture
> Nemo Dome
> Nemo Texture x2
> Jack Sparrow x3
> CHROME Armor Shield (Finn)
> Stitch blaster x2
> Mickey Car
> Abu
> Buzz



I have mikes car up for trade for buzz if u would like. I am new so if I am doing this wrong let me know


----------



## btterfly619

linkyarmer said:


> What I have and how many extras of each:
> 
> Bolt&#146;s Super Strength - 1
> Fix It Felix&#146;s Repair Power - 3
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control - 2
> Pieces of Eight - 3
> Cinderella&#146;s Coach - 1
> Kahn the Horse - 1
> Carl Fredericksen&#146;s Cane - 2
> Alice in Wonderland Texture Set - 2
> Finding Nemo Texture Set - 1
> Finding Nemo Skydome - 2
> Tangled Texture Set - 1
> Tangled Skydome - 2
> Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters - 1
> 
> What I need:
> 
> Stitch&#146;s Blaster - 1
> Abu as an Elephant - 1
> Alice in Wonderland Skydome - 1
> 
> Some of these multiples are in unopened packs that I plan to return unless someone's interested in them.



I have an extra stitch blaster and Abu as a elephant and Alice in wonderland with the red mushroom(I do not know of it is the right one). I am will to trade for the buzz light year. I am new so I do not get to use private message yet please respond and let me know


----------



## btterfly619

I have a bunch of power disc up for trade. I am looking for buzz light year.                                     Let me know what u need I have extra of most us  Tru (mikes car) 5 of those


----------



## btterfly619

mbaratta said:


> I did a search and didn't find it in this thread; I read that Toys R Us is planning a power disc trade event. I didn't read anything about date or details. Could be just a rumor. But sounds like a nice scam to get kids in the store to sell more goods.



That is Sept 7th from noon to 2 at all toys r us according to the web


----------



## btterfly619

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> I'm looking for my last piece... Abu
> 
> I have a buzz for a "rare for rare"
> 
> or multiples for Abu
> 
> i have these to offer:
> Alice sky
> Nemo sky and terrain
> Cane with tennis balls
> Mickeys car
> Mikes car
> Rapunzel lanterns
> 
> My amazon pre-order comes tomorrow so ill have a few more trade options



I have Abu if u want to trade buzz. That is the last one I need. I am new please PM


----------



## btterfly619

linkyarmer said:


> Hello fellow Infiniteers, I have and need the following respectively.
> 
> Have (for trade):
> C.H.R.O.M.E's Armor Shield Disc (2)
> Bolt Disc
> Pieces of Eight Disc
> Rapunzel's Birthday Skydome (2)
> Rapunzel's Kingdom Texture
> Nemo's Seascape
> Carl Fredrickson's Up Cane
> Kahn (Horse from Mulan)
> Fix-It Felix
> Alice's Wonderland Terrain
> RARE Buzz's Astro Blasters Cart
> 
> I Need:
> Stitch's Blaster
> Alice's Tulgey Wood Sky
> RARE Aladdin's Abu the Elephant
> 
> I'll trade my rare Buzz OR two of any of the others for a rare Abu Elephant.



I have Abu elephant and stitch blaster and Alice Tilley wood. I need buzz what would u like. I am new so please PM


----------



## MMarker

*For Trade:*

x4 Cinderella's Carriage 
x3 Stitch's Blaster
x3 Sugar Rush Dome
x2 Alice's Textures
x1 Carl's Cane
x1 Mickey's Car
x1 Buzz's Ranger Spin (RARE)
x1 Bolt Power Disc
x1 Jack Sparrow Power Disk

*What I Need:*
Nemo Dome
Nemo Texture
Fix-It Felix Power Disc
Abu
Dumbo


----------



## Doc-Disney

DisneyInfinity said:


> The only disc I need to finish my collection is the Dumbo disc.  My spares I have are:
> 
> Bolt's Super Strength
> Fix It Felix's Repair Power
> Pieces of Eight
> Cinderella's Coach
> Carl Fredericksen's Cane (3)
> Alice in Wonderland Skydome
> Tangled Skydome
> 
> My Carl Fredericksen's Cane, Alice Skydome, and Pieces of Eight (Pirate Booty) for Dumbo?  Please let me know if interested!



I already traded my Dumbo.  Sorry it didn't work out!!


----------



## jag90

Link - I'll trade you Abu and Stitch for Bolt, Felix and CHROME

Also sent you a PM with Email addy



linkyarmer said:


> *What I have and how many extras of each:*
> 
> Bolts Super Strength - 1
> Fix It Felixs Repair Power - 3
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control - 2
> Pieces of Eight - 3
> Cinderellas Coach - 1
> Kahn the Horse - 1
> Carl Fredericksens Cane - 2
> Alice in Wonderland Texture Set - 2
> Finding Nemo Texture Set - 1
> Finding Nemo Skydome - 2
> Tangled Texture Set - 1
> Tangled Skydome - 2
> Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters - 1
> 
> 
> *What I need:*
> 
> Stitchs Blaster - 1
> Abu as an Elephant - 1
> Alice in Wonderland Skydome - 1
> 
> Some of these multiples are in unopened packs that I plan to return unless someone's interested in them.


----------



## jag90

Updating my trade/want list

Want
CHROME, Felix, Bolt

Have for trade

These available for trade.

Alice Texture x4
Rapunzel Texture
Nemo Dome
Nemo Texture x2
Jack Sparrow 
Stitch blaster
Mickey Car
Abu
Buzz


----------



## whovian

For Trade:

x3 Mike's Car 
x1 Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
x2 Rapunzel's Kingdom
x2 Alice's Wonderland
x1 Nemo's Seascape
x1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings

What I Need:
Bolt's Super Strength
Stitch's Blaster
Abu as an Elephant
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters
Dumbo


----------



## btterfly619

MMarker said:


> For Trade:
> 
> x4 Cinderella's Carriage
> x3 Stitch's Blaster
> x3 Sugar Rush Dome
> x2 Alice's Textures
> x1 Carl's Cane
> x1 Mickey's Car
> x1 Buzz's Ranger Spin (RARE)
> x1 Bolt Power Disc
> x1 Jack Sparrow Power Disk
> 
> What I Need:
> Nemo Dome
> Nemo Texture
> Fix-It Felix Power Disc
> Abu
> Dumbo



I have Abu if u want to trade for buzz


----------



## btterfly619

sanfran22 said:


> I have a few extras for trade-
> Bolts disc
> Rapunzel night sky
> Rapunzel terrain
> Stitches gun
> Nemo reef
> Nemo sky
> Ralph sky
> Alice terrain
> Alice sky
> 
> Last two i need are dumbo and abu. Open to most anything. Lmk if interested! Thx!!!



I have Abu do u have buzz by chance


----------



## btterfly619

I need buzz if anyone has it let me know what u need or want as me and my sister have to a of extras


----------



## jag90

Sent you a PM



btterfly619 said:


> I need buzz if anyone has it let me know what u need or want as me and my sister have to a of extras


----------



## btterfly619

I need to post to pm please I need buzz let me know what u need I will try and find it have 5 mikes car


----------



## uetzb

Haven't searched through every post and I don't know what trades have already been made so I'm just going to post what I have.

For trade:
1 Bolt's Super Strength
1 Chrome's Armor Shield
1 Cinderella's Coach
1 Stitch's Blaster
1 Carl's Cane
1 Marlin's Reef Texture
1 Nemo Skydome
3 Rapunzel's Kingdom Texture
1 Rapunzel's Birthday Sky

Looking for:
Pieces of Eight
Mickey's Car
King Candy's Texture
Tulgey Wood Skydome (Alice in Wonderland)
Abu the Elephant (rare)
Buzz's Astro Blasters (rare)

I would do multiple commons for a rare in interested.  Thanks.


----------



## rabbitxstyle

MMarker said:


> *For Trade:*
> 
> x4 Cinderella's Carriage
> x3 Stitch's Blaster
> x3 Sugar Rush Dome
> x2 Alice's Textures
> x1 Carl's Cane
> x1 Mickey's Car
> x1 Buzz's Ranger Spin (RARE)
> x1 Bolt Power Disc
> x1 Jack Sparrow Power Disk
> 
> *What I Need:*
> Nemo Dome
> Nemo Texture
> Fix-It Felix Power Disc
> Abu
> Dumbo



i have your nemo and dumbo if you want to trade for Stitch's Blaster and Buzz's ..


----------



## rabbitxstyle

jag90 said:


> Updating my trade/want list
> 
> Want
> CHROME, Felix, Bolt
> 
> Have for trade
> 
> These available for trade.
> 
> Alice Texture x4
> Rapunzel Texture
> Nemo Dome
> Nemo Texture x2
> Jack Sparrow
> Stitch blaster
> Mickey Car
> Abu
> Buzz



i have both Felix, Bolt but i still need Buzz and Stitch.. please let me know.  i have sent you a PM as well


----------



## mbaratta

btterfly619 said:


> That is Sept 7th from noon to 2 at all toys r us according to the web



Thanks.

Not trying to complicate things, but, is anyone willing to trade a figure for power discs?

I have an extra, unopened Syndrome figure that I would rather not have to put up on eBay.

Also, I haven't opened my TRU exclusive packs, as I am exchanging most of them, and used "the trick" to see what's inside to determine which 3 out of the 4 to return. Has anyone else received an "invalid power disc" error message? It only happened on one of the eight discs I have, so I'm figuring it may be damaged. Google didn't help much.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## whovian

uetzb said:


> Haven't searched through every post and I don't know what trades have already been made so I'm just going to post what I have.
> 
> For trade:
> 1 Bolt's Super Strength
> 1 Chrome's Armor Shield
> 1 Cinderella's Coach
> 1 Stitch's Blaster
> 1 Carl's Cane
> 1 Marlin's Reef Texture
> 1 Nemo Skydome
> 3 Rapunzel's Kingdom Texture
> 1 Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> 
> Looking for:
> Pieces of Eight
> Mickey's Car
> King Candy's Texture
> Tulgey Wood Skydome (Alice in Wonderland)
> Abu the Elephant (rare)
> Buzz's Astro Blasters (rare)
> 
> I would do multiple commons for a rare in interested.  Thanks.



I will trade you Tulgey Wood Skydome (Alice in Wonderland) for Stitch's Blaster


----------



## Tropical Wilds

I have:

Wreck-it-Ralph (Skydome) x2
Cinderella's Coach
Nemo (Texture Set)
Alice (Sky and Texture) x2

All I need are Mike's Car, Fix-it Felix, and Buzz's Astro Blaster.

PM me to trade if you're interested.  Will trade multiples for rares.


----------



## drujaz

mbaratta said:


> Also, I haven't opened my TRU exclusive packs, as I am exchanging most of them, and used "the trick" to see what's inside to determine which 3 out of the 4 to return.



What "Trick" would you be referring to?  Please enlighten.  I would love to be able to "find" individual ones i need rather than buying a stack of them and being stuck with multiples.

I used to be able to fairly guess at Lego minifigure packs by "feeling" them out but with these as you always seem to get one hex and one circle one, that trick is a no-go...

TIA


----------



## whovian

Here is an update.  I am willing to trade multiples for rare discs

For Trade:
x3 Pieces of Eight (Capt Jack)
x2 CHROME Armor Shield
x1 Bolt's Strength

x5 Mike's Car 
x1 Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
x2 Rapunzel's Kingdom
x3 Alice's Wonderland
x1 Tulgery Wood
x2 Nemo's Seascape
x1 Marlin's Reef
x1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
x1 Sugar Rush Sky

What I Need:
Stitch's Blaster
Abu as an Elephant
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters
Dumbo


----------



## RustyPelican

drujaz said:


> What "Trick" would you be referring to?  Please enlighten.  I would love to be able to "find" individual ones i need rather than buying a stack of them and being stuck with multiples.
> 
> I used to be able to fairly guess at Lego minifigure packs by "feeling" them out but with these as you always seem to get one hex and one circle one, that trick is a no-go...
> 
> TIA



There are actually a few tricks. First of all, many packs are 2 hex pieces, so you can feel to see if you have a round or not. Since round discs can be "doubled" under each figure on the game, you could feasibly use up to four of each round disc for different effects in the game. So, feeling to see if you have a round in the package is a good easy trick. 

The second trick is to use your fingernail to rub the surface of the discs while still in the package. The rare pieces have a ridged, 3-D hologram image, so your fingernail should be able to feel the ridges. 

The third trick someone posted here is to buy a pack, take them home but don't open them. Place them on your game pad and it will read what they are through the package. If you already have them, return the pack to the store.


----------



## mbaratta

RustyPelican said:


> There are actually a few tricks. First of all, many packs are 2 hex pieces, so you can feel to see if you have a round or not. Since round discs can be "doubled" under each figure on the game, you could feasibly use up to four of each round disc for different effects in the game. So, feeling to see if you have a round in the package is a good easy trick.
> 
> The second trick is to use your fingernail to rub the surface of the discs while still in the package. The rare pieces have a ridged, 3-D hologram image, so your fingernail should be able to feel the ridges.
> 
> The third trick someone posted here is to buy a pack, take them home but don't open them. Place them on your game pad and it will read what they are through the package. If you already have them, return the pack to the store.



Since I already, as a sucker, bought 4 of the toys r us exclusive packs, and planned on returning three, since there is no point in having 4 of Mike's car, I placed each on the base to "see" what's inside. I don't plan on doing this habitually though. 

Mike


----------



## RustyPelican

mbaratta said:


> Since I already, as a sucker, bought 4 of the toys r us exclusive packs, and planned on returning three, since there is no point in having 4 of Mike's car, I placed each on the base to "see" what's inside. I don't plan on doing this habitually though.
> 
> Mike



I did the same thing because instead of reading the package for myself, I just took the word of the TRU employee who said that in the gold packs, "there is a CHANCE you could get an exclusive disc." Opened the first one, and thought, "Man I'm lucky! Got it on the first try. Meanwhile, my kids opened 5 more packs before we realized that Mike's car is in every TRU gold pack. So, if anyone needs Mike's car -- I've got plenty! 

Yeah, I'm with you. I don't plan on making a habit of "cheating" the system with the game base trick. But, I'm down to needing Abu and Buzz now to complete the collection, so I will be using the thumbnail trick and maybe the game base trick if I can't work a trade for those two. 

So -- any takers? Mike's car for Abu or Buzz -- let me know!


----------



## mommy2twingles

Have

Bolt Super Strength x2
Sugar Rush Texture
Alice in Wonderland Texture
Alice in Wonderland Skydome
Tangled Skydome
C.H.R.O.M.E  Damage Control
Pieces of Eight
Carl Fredricksen's Cane x2

Want
Sugar Rush Sky
Finding Nemo Texture
Finding Nemo Sky
Buzz Astro Blaster
Stitch Blaster
Abu as Elephant
Dumbo Flying


----------



## Grizz

For Trade:

3 - Cane with Tennis Balls
3 - Stitch's Blaster
3 - Sugar Rush Texture Set
1 - Sugar Rush Skydome
2 - Mickey's Jalopy
2 - Bolt Strength
1 - Alice in Wonderland Texture
3 - Alice in Wonderland Skydome
4 - Tangled Texture Set


Need:

Dumbo Ride
Finding Nemo Texture Set
Mike's Car
Pirate Booty
Fix It Felix's - Fix You


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Grizz said:


> For Trade:
> 
> 1 - Cane with Tennis Balls
> 1 - Stitch's Blaster
> 2 - Sugar Rush Texture Set
> 1 - Mickey's Jalopy
> 1 - Bolt Strength
> 1 - Alice in Wonderland Texture
> 3 - Tangled Texture Set
> 
> Need:
> 
> Cinderella's Coach
> Abu the Elephant
> Khan
> Dumbo Ride
> Sugar Rush Skydome
> Finding Nemo Texture Set
> Alice in Wonderland Texture Set
> Pirate Booty



Hi grizz

Ill trade sugar rush for stitch
Do you have mikes car,  if not ill throw that in


----------



## lismarie179

i have the alice and wonderland texture disc and would be willing to trade for C.H.R.O.M.E's damage control Power Disc?


----------



## mediamikes

I have the following Power Discs to trade:

Disney Infinity Pirates Jack Sparrow Power Disc - Pieces of Eight - Disc 4 (Ability)

Disney Infinity Carl Fredericksen's Cane Power Disc - Pixar Up - Disc 9 (Toys)

Disney Infinity Alice in Wonderland Skydome Power Disc - Disc 13 (Customization)

Disney Infinity Finding Nemo Power Disc Texture Set - Disc 14 (Customization) - Marlin's Reef Terrain

PM if anyone is interested!!


----------



## mediamikes

BTW I am need to this board and look forward to some great trading!


----------



## mediamikes

Grizz said:


> For Trade:
> 
> 1 - Cane with Tennis Balls
> 1 - Stitch's Blaster
> 2 - Sugar Rush Texture Set
> 1 - Mickey's Jalopy
> 1 - Bolt Strength
> 1 - Alice in Wonderland Texture
> 3 - Tangled Texture Set
> 
> 
> Need:
> 
> Cinderella's Coach
> Abu the Elephant
> Khan
> Dumbo Ride
> Sugar Rush Skydome
> Finding Nemo Texture Set
> Alice in Wonderland Texture Set
> Pirate Booty




Grizz, I have Disney Infinity Alice in Wonderland Skydome Power Disc - Disc 13 (Customization) and Disney Infinity Finding Nemo Power Disc Texture Set - Disc 14 (Customization) - Marlin's Reef Terrain for trade if you want!!

What do you have left to trade?


----------



## mediamikes

mommy2twingles said:


> Have
> 
> Bolt Super Strength x2
> Sugar Rush Texture
> Alice in Wonderland Texture
> Alice in Wonderland Skydome
> Tangled Skydome
> C.H.R.O.M.E  Damage Control
> Pieces of Eight
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane x2
> 
> Want
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Finding Nemo Texture
> Finding Nemo Sky
> Buzz Astro Blaster
> Stitch Blaster
> Abu as Elephant
> Dumbo Flying



I have Finding Nemo Texture if you are interested?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have the following for trades:

Fix it Felix's Repair Power: 3 
Mickey's Car: 1 
Cinderella's Coach: 1 
Khan: 3 
Stitch's Blaster: 1 
Carl Fredricksen's Cane: 4 
Alice's Wonderland: 3 
Nemo's Seascape: 1 
Rapunzel's Kingdom: 1 
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky: 3  


I still need:  

Dumbo the Flying Elephant


----------



## jag90

PM sent



mommy2twingles said:


> Have
> 
> Bolt Super Strength x2
> Sugar Rush Texture
> Alice in Wonderland Texture
> Alice in Wonderland Skydome
> Tangled Skydome
> C.H.R.O.M.E  Damage Control
> Pieces of Eight
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane x2
> 
> Want
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Finding Nemo Texture
> Finding Nemo Sky
> Buzz Astro Blaster
> Stitch Blaster
> Abu as Elephant
> Dumbo Flying


----------



## MMarker

rabbitxstyle said:


> i have your nemo and dumbo if you want to trade for Stitch's Blaster and Buzz's ..



Which Nemo?


----------



## Klepto

well, DisneyInfinityFans forums has a terrible trading policy so here i am!

Have
Wreck-it-Ralph skydome
Wreck-it-Ralph Textures x3
Alice in wonderland Textures x3
Nemo textures x2
Tangled textures
Tangled skydome x2
Micky's Car
Cinderella's coach
Buzz lightyear astroblaster (rare)


Want:
Nemo skydome
Khan from Mulan

PM okay but email is best:
jonklepacz(at)gmail.com


----------



## rabbitxstyle

MMarker said:


> Which Nemo?




- Mickeys Car
- Cinderellas Coach
- Kahn
- Carl Fredericksens Cane
- King Candys Dessert Toppings Texture Set
- Alices Wonderland (both)
- Nemos Seascape Skydome
- Rapunzels Kingdom
- Rapunzels Birthday Sky
- (Rare) Dumbo
- (TRU) Mike's Car

email robbydnguyen(at)yahoo.com


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

I am sooooo bummed.

I received all my pre-order stuff... except the actual game.
Just checked amazon tracking and it was out for deliver this am... and something happened and it won't get delivered today.

I'm look at all this cool stuff and can't do anything with it


----------



## DisneyInfinity

Hey all, was wondering if anyone had a spare Dumbo power disc to help finish my collection.  I would be extremely willing to part with a few of my spare power discs or possibly buy it for a reasonable price.  Spares I have are:

Bolt's Super Strength
Fix It Felix's Repair Power
Pieces of Eight
Cinderella's Coach
Carl Fredericksen's Cane (3)
Alice in Wonderland Skydome
Tangled Skydome

Please let me know!


----------



## Iagut070

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> I am sooooo bummed.
> 
> I received all my pre-order stuff... except the actual game.
> Just checked amazon tracking and it was out for deliver this am... and something happened and it won't get delivered today.
> 
> I'm look at all this cool stuff and can't do anything with it



Oh man, I would die! Is there a worse tease than that??


----------



## Figmificent

I need:
Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
Cinderella's coach
Sugar rush sky
Astro blasters space cruiser

To trade:
Rapunzel's birthday sky
Rapunzel's kingdom
Marlin's reef
Mickeys car

Willing to consider chrome armor shield or pieces of eight


----------



## btterfly619

Ok all I am sad to say nobody has responded to my post. All I need left is buzz. . I have 5 of mikes car, 1 Abu (rare), grandpa with a cane, Alice in wonderland, both nemo's, guy from candy crush, please help me find this last one for my son I am broke now this addicting


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

btterfly619 said:


> Ok all I am sad to say nobody has responded to my post. All I need left is buzz. . I have 5 of mikes car, 1 Abu (rare), grandpa with a cane, Alice in wonderland, both nemo's, guy from candy crush, please help me find this last one for my son I am broke now this addicting



Klepto above had a buzz. Try PM'in them.


----------



## Doc-Disney

I am missing one disc and would appreciate it if anyone would be interested in making a trade to help me complete my set.  This is so much better than paying $5 for a couple of duplicates per pack.

*Looking for:*
CHROME Damage Control 

*Will trade:*
Cinderella's Coach (2)
Tangled Skydome
Suger Rush Skydome (Wreck-It-Ralph)
Mickey's Jalopy
Finding Nemo Skydome
Fix it Felix's-Fix You

Since this is the final Power Disc that I need, I'd be willing to throw in 2 of the above discs for CHROME Damage Control.  Just PM me and we can figure out a deal. Thanks!!


----------



## HWKI2

Willing to trade one Syndrome Figure - for 2 Rares, OR 3 from: Jack Sparrow Pieces of Eight, Bolt, Cinderella Coach, Mulan, Both Wreck It Ralphs, Both Nemos, Carl, Stitch Gun, Rapunzel Lantern

Also looking to trade 1:1 - I HAVE -  CHROME, Rapunzel Birthday, Mickey's Car, Alices Wonderland (Green).  LOOKING FOR: any of the above.  

Thanks


----------



## Ksweetp69

Figmificent said:


> I need:
> Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
> Cinderella's coach
> Sugar rush sky
> Astro blasters space cruiser
> 
> To trade:
> Rapunzel's birthday sky
> Rapunzel's kingdom
> Marlin's reef
> Mickeys car
> 
> Willing to consider chrome armor shield or pieces of eight



This is what I have to trade:

Bolt Strength Power Disc (1)
Fix it Felixs Fix You Power Disc (1)
Pirate Booty Power Disc (1)
Mickeys Jalopy Power Disc (2)
Cinderellas Coach Power Disc (1)
Stitchs Blaster Power Disc (1)
Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc (2)
Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (3)
Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc (1)
Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc (1)

and this is what I need:

Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
Abu as an elephant Power Disc
Kahn the Horse Power Disc
Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
C.H.R.O.M.Es damage control! Power Disc
Alice In Wonderland Terrain Power Disc
Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc


We may be able to make this work!!! Please let me know


----------



## rabbitxstyle

Ksweetp69 said:


> This is what I have to trade:
> 
> Bolt Strength Power Disc (1)
> Fix it Felixs Fix You Power Disc (1)
> Pirate Booty Power Disc (1)
> Mickeys Jalopy Power Disc (2)
> Cinderellas Coach Power Disc (1)
> Stitchs Blaster Power Disc (1)
> Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc (2)
> Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (3)
> Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc (1)
> Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc (1)
> 
> and this is what I need:
> 
> Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
> Abu as an elephant Power Disc
> Kahn the Horse Power Disc
> Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
> C.H.R.O.M.Es damage control! Power Disc
> Alice In Wonderland Terrain Power Disc
> Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc
> 
> 
> We may be able to make this work!!! Please let me know



I have alice wanna trade for stitch


----------



## Ksweetp69

rabbitxstyle said:


> I have alice wanna trade for stitch



Yes please. How would you like to proceed?


----------



## jag90

Also sent PM

Your Bolt for my Alice Terrain



Ksweetp69 said:


> This is what I have to trade:
> 
> Bolt Strength Power Disc (1)
> Fix it Felixs Fix You Power Disc (1)
> Pirate Booty Power Disc (1)
> Mickeys Jalopy Power Disc (2)
> Cinderellas Coach Power Disc (1)
> Stitchs Blaster Power Disc (1)
> Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc (2)
> Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (3)
> Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc (1)
> Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc (1)
> 
> and this is what I need:
> 
> Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
> Abu as an elephant Power Disc
> Kahn the Horse Power Disc
> Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
> C.H.R.O.M.Es damage control! Power Disc
> Alice In Wonderland Terrain Power Disc
> Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc
> 
> 
> We may be able to make this work!!! Please let me know


----------



## linkyarmer

Any locals in DFW, Texas wanting to trade?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Don't think I'm sold on mail-in trade. Been burned too much in the past. I have tons of dupes, looking for Stitch and Abu.


----------



## rabbitxstyle

Ksweetp69 said:


> Yes please. How would you like to proceed?



Email me robbydnguyen(at)yahoo.com


----------



## Ksweetp69

jag90 said:


> Also sent PM
> 
> Your Bolt for my Alice Terrain



How about my Bolt for C.H.R.O.M.Es damage control! Power Disc? Do you have that?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have the following for trades:

Mickey's Car: 1 
Cinderella's Coach: 1 
Khan: 3 
Stitch's Blaster: 1 
Carl Fredricksen's Cane: 6
King Candy's Dessert Toppings: 2
Sugar Rush Sky: 2 
Alice's Wonderland: 3
Marlin's Reef: 1 
Nemo's Seascape: 2 
Rapunzel's Kingdom: 3 
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky: 4 


I still need: 

Dumbo the Flying Elephant


----------



## jag90

Unfortunately not.  Check your PM for another offer



Ksweetp69 said:


> How about my Bolt for C.H.R.O.M.Es damage control! Power Disc? Do you have that?


----------



## CARTERB17

RustyPelican said:


> Since Toys R Us has such a great deal on the disc packs right now (buy 1, get 1 for $1), I picked up a few more, so here is an updated inventory and trade list:
> 
> I can offer:
> Mike Wozowski's car (Toys R Us Exclusive)
> Rapunzel's Kingdom
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> Tulgey Wood
> Alice's Wonderland
> Mickey's Car
> 
> I am seeking:
> Felix's Repair Power
> Kahn
> Stitch's Blaster
> Carl Frederickson's Cane
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster (would trade multiple discs for these)
> Abu (would trade multiple discs for these)


I can give you felixs repair power, kahn, sugar rush sky, and king candys dessert toppings
I need mikes car and mickeys car sincerely CARTERB17


----------



## rabbitxstyle

here is a better list that I have below and I would like (if possible) someone local (Cali - orange county).

Looking for:
Buzz Lightyear Blasters 
Stitchs Blaster


this is what i have extra:

2 - Bolts Super Strength
1 - Fix It Felixs
1 - (rare) Dumbo
3 - Mickey's Car
2 - Cinderellas Coach
1 - Carl Fredericksens Cane
1 - Rapunzels Birthday Sky Skydome
3 - Rapunzels Kingdom Texture Set
1 - Alices Wonderland Texture
2 - Alice Tulgey Wood Skydome
2 - Nemos Seascape Skydome 
2 - Wreck-it-Ralph Sugar Rush Sky Skydome 
1 - Mulan Kahn ride
4 - Mikes Car

prefer email
robbydnguyen(at)yahoo.com


----------



## Ksweetp69

jag90 said:


> Unfortunately not.  Check your PM for another offer



I sent you a personal email because I couldnt send you a PM


----------



## shawshank1228

i have
pieces of eight (2)
fix it felix (2)
rapunzel (birthday sky)
king candy's dessert toppings (2)
sugar rush sky (2)
nemo seascape(2)
cinderella coach (2)
alice's wonderland
carl fredricksens cane(2)
buzz (2)

need

kahn(3)
marlins reef (2)
chromes armor shield (2)
apu
dumbo

jimbz1108(at)gmail.com


----------



## sanfran22

HWKI2 said:


> Willing to trade one Syndrome Figure - for 2 Rares, OR 3 from: Jack Sparrow Pieces of Eight, Bolt, Cinderella Coach, Mulan, Both Wreck It Ralphs, Both Nemos, Carl, Stitch Gun, Rapunzel Lantern
> 
> Also looking to trade 1:1 - I HAVE -  CHROME, Rapunzel Birthday, Mickey's Car, Alices Wonderland (Green).  LOOKING FOR: any of the above.
> 
> Thanks



I could give you both nemos and rapunzel for syndrome if you'd like. Lmk.


----------



## HWKI2

Thanks!! I just got rapunzel so if you have one other I need I would do that. I am headin to bed and will check back in the morning.  If ok just pm me your info.  Thanks!!


----------



## Ksweetp69

Im heading to bed but please if you can help me with the following I would be grateful.

I have:
Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
Abu as an elephant Power Disc
Kahn the Horse Power Disc
Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
C.H.R.O.M.Es damage control! Power Disc
Alice In Wonderland Terrain Power Disc
Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc


What I need:

Bolt Strength Power Disc (1)
Fix it Felixs Fix You Power Disc (1)
Pirate Booty Power Disc (1)
Mickeys Jalopy Power Disc (2)
Cinderellas Coach Power Disc (1)
Stitchs Blaster Power Disc (1)
Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc (2)
Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (3)
Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc (1)
Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc (1)


----------



## RustyPelican

CARTERB17 said:


> I can give you felixs repair power, kahn, sugar rush sky, and king candys dessert toppings
> I need mikes car and mickeys car sincerely CARTERB17



I have worked trades for those already, and now only need Abu and Buzz. If you have either of those, I'd gladly send Mike and Mickey to you.


----------



## DisneyInfinity

Ksweetp69 said:
			
		

> Im heading to bed but please if you can help me with the following I would be grateful.
> 
> I have:
> Buzz Lightyear&#146;s Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
> Abu as an elephant Power Disc
> Kahn the Horse Power Disc
> Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
> C.H.R.O.M.E&#146;s damage control! Power Disc
> Alice In Wonderland Terrain Power Disc
> Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc
> 
> What I need:
> 
> Bolt Strength Power Disc (1)
> Fix it Felix&#146;s Fix You Power Disc (1)
> Pirate Booty Power Disc (1)
> Mickey&#146;s Jalopy Power Disc (2)
> Cinderella&#146;s Coach Power Disc (1)
> Stitch&#146;s Blaster Power Disc (1)
> Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc (2)
> Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (3)
> Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc (1)
> Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc (1)



I'll trade you any 3 below

Bolt's Super Strength
Fix It Felix's Repair Power
Pieces of Eight (Pirate's Booty)
Cinderella's Coach
Carl Fredericksen's Cane (3)
Alice in Wonderland Skydome
Tangled Skydome

For your Dumbo disc or any 6 for Dumbo and Abu?  Please let me know!


----------



## obwon2

Hello, 

I Need: Lilo & Stitch gun and chromes car

I have for trade: 1 mikes car, 2 fix it felix, 3 bolt, 4 mr fredricksons cane 

Im done buying packs!!


----------



## obwon2

Ksweetp69 said:


> Im heading to bed but please if you can help me with the following I would be grateful.
> 
> I have:
> Buzz Lightyear&#146;s Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
> Abu as an elephant Power Disc
> Kahn the Horse Power Disc
> Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
> C.H.R.O.M.E&#146;s damage control! Power Disc
> Alice In Wonderland Terrain Power Disc
> Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc
> 
> What I need:
> 
> Bolt Strength Power Disc (1)
> Fix it Felix&#146;s Fix You Power Disc (1)
> Pirate Booty Power Disc (1)
> Mickey&#146;s Jalopy Power Disc (2)
> Cinderella&#146;s Coach Power Disc (1)
> Stitch&#146;s Blaster Power Disc (1)
> Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc (2)
> Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (3)
> Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc (1)
> Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc (1)



I would like to get your CHROME, i will send you bolt, felix, mr fredricksons cane, and TRU miles car... 4for1... Let me know...


----------



## Grizz

For Trade:

3 - Cane with Tennis Balls
2 - Stitch's Blaster
3 - Sugar Rush Texture Set
1 - Sugar Rush Skydome
2 - Mickey's Jalopy
2 - Bolt Strength
1 - Alice in Wonderland Texture
3 - Alice in Wonderland Skydome
4 - Tangled Texture Set


Need:

Dumbo Ride
Finding Nemo Texture Set
Fix It Felix's - Fix You


----------



## sanfran22

HWKI2 said:


> Thanks!! I just got rapunzel so if you have one other I need I would do that. I am headin to bed and will check back in the morning.  If ok just pm me your info.  Thanks!!



I have ralphs sky. Lmk if that works. Thx!


----------



## sanfran22

Ksweetp69 said:


> Im heading to bed but please if you can help me with the following I would be grateful.
> 
> I have:
> Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
> Abu as an elephant Power Disc
> Kahn the Horse Power Disc
> Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
> C.H.R.O.M.Es damage control! Power Disc
> Alice In Wonderland Terrain Power Disc
> Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc
> 
> 
> What I need:
> 
> Bolt Strength Power Disc (1)
> Fix it Felixs Fix You Power Disc (1)
> Pirate Booty Power Disc (1)
> Mickeys Jalopy Power Disc (2)
> Cinderellas Coach Power Disc (1)
> Stitchs Blaster Power Disc (1)
> Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc (2)
> Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (3)
> Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc (1)
> Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc (1)



I have bolt, stitch, both nemos.. I only need dumbo and abu. Lmk if interested in working some deal for one or both. Thx!


----------



## whovian

I am only missing two.  I will trade any combo for dumbo.  Here is what I have

For Trade:
x4 Pieces of Eight (Capt Jack)
x2 CHROME Armor Shield
x1 Bolt's Strength
x5 Mike's Car 
x1 Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
x2 Rapunzel's Kingdom
x3 Alice's Wonderland
x1 Tulgery Wood
x2 Nemo's Seascape
x1 Marlin's Reef
x1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
x1 Sugar Rush Sky

What I Need:
Stitch's Blaster (I have a pending trade for this one)
Dumbo


----------



## mediamikes

Ksweetp69 said:


> This is what I have to trade:
> 
> Bolt Strength Power Disc (1)
> Fix it Felixs Fix You Power Disc (1)
> Pirate Booty Power Disc (1)
> Mickeys Jalopy Power Disc (2)
> Cinderellas Coach Power Disc (1)
> Stitchs Blaster Power Disc (1)
> Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc (2)
> Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (3)
> Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc (1)
> Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc (1)
> 
> and this is what I need:
> 
> Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
> Abu as an elephant Power Disc
> Kahn the Horse Power Disc
> Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
> C.H.R.O.M.Es damage control! Power Disc
> Alice In Wonderland Terrain Power Disc
> Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc
> 
> 
> We may be able to make this work!!! Please let me know



I have the following to trade: 
Disney Infinity Finding Nemo Power Disc Texture Set - Marlin's Reef Terrain
Disney Infinity Carl Fredericksen's Cane Power Disc - Pixar Up - Disc 9 Toys
Disney Infinity Pirates Jack Sparrow Power Disc - Pieces of Eight

Let me know if you or anyone else is interested?!


----------



## mediamikes

shawshank1228 said:


> i have
> pieces of eight (2)
> fix it felix (2)
> rapunzel (birthday sky)
> king candy's dessert toppings (2)
> sugar rush sky (2)
> nemo seascape(2)
> cinderella coach (2)
> alice's wonderland
> carl fredricksens cane(2)
> buzz (2)
> 
> need
> 
> kahn(3)
> marlins reef (2)
> chromes armor shield (2)
> apu
> dumbo
> 
> jimbz1108(at)gmail.com




I have Marlin's reef, wanna try for Fix it Felix? Let me know PM!


----------



## TMT10

popp17 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I've got the following for trade. For my rare ones, I'll just ask for two disks for one of the rare disks, otherwise an even 1-1 trade. PM me or reply in the post if interested.
> 
> Available for trade:
> 
> (a) Bolt's Super Strength - 2
> (b) Abu the Elephant (RARE) - 2
> (c) Stitch's Blaster - 2
> (d) Cinderella's Coach - 2
> (e) Dumbo the Flying Elephant (RARE) - 1
> (f) Sugar Rush Sky (Wreck-it Ralph skydome) - 3
> (g) King Candy's Dessert Toppings (Wreck-it Ralph land) - 1
> (h) Marlin's Reef (Finding Nemo land) - 1
> (i) Nemo's Seascape (Finding Nemo skydome) -1
> 
> Wanted:
> Tulgey Wood (Alice skydome) - 1
> Astro Blasters Space Cruiser (RARE) - 2
> 
> Might Consider:
> Pieces of Eight - 2
> Fix it Felix's Repair Power - 3
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Aromor Shield - 3
> Mickey's Car - 1
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane - 1
> Kahn - 1
> 
> I really want the two listed, but would consider the last set depending on the trade. Let me know if anyone is interested in trading!



I would like to trade for the Dumbo Disc... here is what I have...
Cinderella's Coach
Fix It Felix
Alice Sky Theme
Rapunzels Terrain and Sky

Let me know... Thanks


----------



## TMT10

Ksweetp69 said:


> Im heading to bed but please if you can help me with the following I would be grateful.
> 
> I have:
> Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
> Abu as an elephant Power Disc
> Kahn the Horse Power Disc
> Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
> C.H.R.O.M.Es damage control! Power Disc
> Alice In Wonderland Terrain Power Disc
> Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc
> 
> 
> What I need:
> 
> Bolt Strength Power Disc (1)
> Fix it Felixs Fix You Power Disc (1)
> Pirate Booty Power Disc (1)
> Mickeys Jalopy Power Disc (2)
> Cinderellas Coach Power Disc (1)
> Stitchs Blaster Power Disc (1)
> Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc (2)
> Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (3)
> Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc (1)
> Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc (1)



Would you sell some of your discs?

Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
C.H.R.O.M.Es damage control! Power Disc
Alice In Wonderland Terrain Power Disc

Please let me know Thanks, I would trade but do not have any you need.


----------



## TMT10

I would like to trade for the Dumbo Disc... here is what I have...
Cinderella's Coach
Fix It Felix
Alice Sky Theme
Rapunzels Terrain and Sky

Let me know... Thanks


----------



## RustyPelican

CARTERB17 said:


> I can give you felixs repair power, kahn, sugar rush sky, and king candys dessert toppings
> I need mikes car and mickeys car sincerely CARTERB17



Hey Carter ... I just sent you a PM with a trade proposal and my email address.


----------



## RustyPelican

Ksweetp69 said:


> Im heading to bed but please if you can help me with the following I would be grateful.
> 
> I have:
> Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
> Abu as an elephant Power Disc
> Kahn the Horse Power Disc
> Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
> C.H.R.O.M.Es damage control! Power Disc
> Alice In Wonderland Terrain Power Disc
> Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc
> 
> 
> What I need:
> 
> Bolt Strength Power Disc (1)
> Fix it Felixs Fix You Power Disc (1)
> Pirate Booty Power Disc (1)
> Mickeys Jalopy Power Disc (2)
> Cinderellas Coach Power Disc (1)
> Stitchs Blaster Power Disc (1)
> Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc (2)
> Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (3)
> Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc (1)
> Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc (1)



I sent you a PM and an email with a trade offer.


----------



## Ksweetp69

I am so so sorry to everyone about my post. I messed up last night when I made my last post on here. That is what happens when you are falling asleep. I posted it backwards. Below is my actual list. Again I am so so sorry to everyone.

What I have: 

Fix it Felixs Fix You Power Disc (1)
Pirate Booty Power Disc (1)
Mickeys Jalopy Power Disc (2)
Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc (2)
Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (2)
Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc (1)
Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc (1)

This is what I need:

Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
Kahn the Horse Power Disc
Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
C.H.R.O.M.Es damage control! Power Disc
Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc


----------



## LovelyLola

New here but I have several discs for trade, I'm already 100% addicted to this game...  there goes even more of my paycheck to Disney 

I have readily available for trade - same day shipping:
(1) Abu the Elephant (RARE)
(2) C.H.R.O.M.E damage control! Power Disc
(4) Mickeys Jalopy Power Disc 
(1) Cinderellas Coach Power Disc 
(1) Jack's Pirate Booty Power Disc 
(1) Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc 
(1) Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc 
(1) Rapunzel Terrain Power Disc
(1) Kahn the Horse Power Disc

What I have that I *_might_* be willing to trade for the discs listed below:
(1) Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc (Pending)
(1) Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (Pending)
(1) Tangled Birthday Lantern Sky 
(1) Alice in Wonderland Terrain 
_*
What I am in search of:*_
Fix it Felix Fix You Power Disc (Pending)
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc 
Mike's Car (Pending)

Please PM me for details (but please provide your contact info as I can't PM quite yet).  
Shipping cost is also negotiable.

Thanks & Happy Trading <3


----------



## stef12280

Ksweetp69 said:


> I am so so sorry to everyone about my post. I messed up last night when I made my last post on here. That is what happens when you are falling asleep. I posted it backwards. Below is my actual list. Again I am so so sorry to everyone.
> 
> What I have:
> 
> Fix it Felixs Fix You Power Disc (1)
> Pirate Booty Power Disc (1)
> Mickeys Jalopy Power Disc (2)
> Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc (2)
> Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (2)
> Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc (1)
> Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc (1)
> 
> This is what I need:
> 
> Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
> Kahn the Horse Power Disc
> Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
> C.H.R.O.M.Es damage control! Power Disc
> Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc



Hi I sent you a private message for a few trades


----------



## giasmom

What I have for trade:

2 - CHROME Damage Control
3- Cinderella's Carraige
2- Pieces of 8 (jack sparrow)

What we neeed:
Ride Kahn
Stitch's Blaster
RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM
Dumbo
Abu
Astro Blaster


----------



## glitzybabes

Don't sure if y'all have seen this .... Magic band unlocks Dragon
http://zannaland.com/exclusive-disney-infinity-special-item-unlocked-with-magic-band/


----------



## Ksweetp69

LovelyLola said:


> New here but I have several discs for trade, I'm already 100% addicted to this game...  there goes even more of my paycheck to Disney
> 
> I have readily available for trade - same day shipping:
> (2) C.H.R.O.M.Es damage control! Power Disc
> (4) Mickeys Jalopy Power Disc
> (1) Cinderellas Coach Power Disc
> (1) Pirate Booty Power Disc
> (1) Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc
> (1) Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc
> (1) Rapunzel Terrain Power Disc
> 
> What I have that I *_might_* be willing to trade for the discs listed below:
> (1) Kahn the Horse Power Disc
> (1) Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
> (1) Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc
> (1) Tangled Birthday Lantern Sky
> (1) Alice in Wonderland Terrain
> _*
> What I am in search of:*_
> Fix it Felixs Fix You Power Disc
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
> Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
> Mike's Car
> 
> Please PM me for details.  Willing to trade multiples depending on terms.  Shipping cost is also negotiable.
> 
> Thanks & Happy Trading <3



I have Fix it Felix willing to trade for either Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc or Tangled Birthday Lantern Sky.

Please let me know


----------



## Ksweetp69

LovelyLola said:


> New here but I have several discs for trade, I'm already 100% addicted to this game...  there goes even more of my paycheck to Disney
> 
> I have readily available for trade - same day shipping:
> (2) C.H.R.O.M.Es damage control! Power Disc
> (4) Mickeys Jalopy Power Disc
> (1) Cinderellas Coach Power Disc
> (1) Pirate Booty Power Disc
> (1) Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc
> (1) Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc
> (1) Rapunzel Terrain Power Disc
> 
> What I have that I *_might_* be willing to trade for the discs listed below:
> (1) Kahn the Horse Power Disc
> (1) Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
> (1) Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc
> (1) Tangled Birthday Lantern Sky
> (1) Alice in Wonderland Terrain
> _*
> What I am in search of:*_
> Fix it Felixs Fix You Power Disc
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
> Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
> Mike's Car
> 
> Please PM me for details.  Willing to trade multiples depending on terms.  Shipping cost is also negotiable.
> 
> Thanks & Happy Trading <3


 
Okay can we do Fix it Felix for Sugar rush terrain?

Thanks again


----------



## Ksweetp69

RustyPelican said:


> I sent you a PM and an email with a trade offer.



I sent you a msg to your email because I cant send PM just yet.

Thanks for reaching out

K


----------



## RustyPelican

glitzybabes said:


> Don't sure if y'all have seen this .... Magic band unlocks Dragon
> http://zannaland.com/exclusive-disney-infinity-special-item-unlocked-with-magic-band/



That's pretty awesome. Now, if only I had a magic band!


----------



## Ksweetp69

stef12280 said:


> Hi I sent you a private message for a few trades



Can we make a trade C.H.R.O.M.E for Finding Nemo Sky ?

Please let me know

Thanks

K


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Hi all


I need a CHROME

I have these to trade:
Tugley woods
Sugar rush 
Rapunzels lanterns
Mr fredericksen 
Alice birthday
Nemo seascape

Thanks all!!


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

glitzybabes said:


> Don't sure if y'all have seen this .... Magic band unlocks Dragon
> http://zannaland.com/exclusive-disney-infinity-special-item-unlocked-with-magic-band/



What are the odds they'll have magic bands at Disneyland?


----------



## stef12280

giasmom said:


> What I have for trade:
> 
> 2 - CHROME Damage Control
> 3- Cinderella's Carraige
> 2- Pieces of 8 (jack sparrow)
> 
> What we neeed:
> Ride Kahn
> Stitch's Blaster
> RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM
> Dumbo
> Abu
> Astro Blaster



Would you like to trade a Jack for a rapunzals Kingdom (latern Background)?


----------



## stef12280

Hi All.

I have the following for trade:

Ralph ( Landscape)
Bolt
Alice w/ pastel Back ground (I have 2 of them)

Looking for Nemo with pastel background, 
Dumbo, and Abu


----------



## LovelyLola

Ksweetp69 said:


> Okay can we do Fix it Felix for Sugar rush terrain?
> 
> Thanks again



Absolutely - PM me your email (I can't reply to your PM quite yet) 

(I'll be updating my availability list soon as I just found a couple extras that were hiding from me)


----------



## whovian

All I need is Dumbo.  I will trade any combo of the following.


For Trade:
x4 Pieces of Eight (Capt Jack)
x1 CHROME Armor Shield
x1 Bolt's Strength
x5 Mike's Car 
x1 Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
x2 Rapunzel's Kingdom
x3 Alice's Wonderland
x1 Tulgery Wood
x2 Nemo's Seascape
x1 Marlin's Reef
x1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
x1 Sugar Rush Sky


----------



## LovelyLola

glitzybabes said:


> Don't sure if y'all have seen this .... Magic band unlocks Dragon



WOW!  So doing this when I get home!  We just got our magic bands for our upcoming trip Thank you for sharing <3


----------



## Ksweetp69

LovelyLola said:


> Absolutely - PM me your email (I can't reply to your PM quite yet)
> 
> (I'll be updating my availability list soon as I just found a couple extras that were hiding from me)



I sent you a PM.

Thanks


----------



## Iagut070

All I need now is Ralph Skydome to complete my collection. 

I have to trade;

Bolt
Ralph texture x2

PM me if you can help out!


----------



## KladiaDisneyNinja

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> I figured it would be best to start a new thread for Trading the Power discs.
> 
> So...
> 
> I have these for trade:
> (2) Sugar Rush Sky
> (2) Alice in Wonderland Sky
> (3) Finding Nemo Sky
> (3) Finding Nemo
> (1) Mickey's Jalopy
> (2) Tangled Sky Disney
> (3) Cane with Tennis
> (2) Fix-it Felix's Fix
> (1) Bolt Strength
> (1) Pirate Booty Disney
> (3) Mike's Car (toys r us exclusive)
> 
> What i need:
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Damage Control
> Alice in Wonderland Terrain
> Abu asan Elephant.
> 
> I know Dumbo and Abu are rare so i'd be willing trade multiple disc's for either of those.



I have the C.H.R.O.M.E one willing to trade for Fix it Felix.


----------



## BryANDJessMom

We have to trade:

Alice in Wonderland - texture set
Pieces of eight
Finns CHROMEs damage control

We will trade for 
mickey jalopy
Cinderella coach
Bolts strength 
Sugar rush texture set 
Tangled texture set

Thanks!!!
Nancy


----------



## linkyarmer

I need Stictch's Blaster. 

I'll trade any one of my *rares* and one regular for Stitch's Blaster. 

See below for what I have for trade. 


*Dumbo
Abu
Astro Blaster*

Kahn
Pcs of 8
Mickey's Jalopi
Sugar Rush Sky
King Candy's Toppings
Rapunzel Kingdom
Rapunzel Sky
Nemo's Seascape
Bolt
C.H.R.O.M.E.

Thanks and happy trading!


----------



## KladiaDisneyNinja

Looking for Fix-It-Felix, Kahn the horse, Finding Nemo texture & Finding Nemo Skydome.

I have two to trade: C.H.R.O.M.E Shield & Rapunzel Skydome.


----------



## sirikool

linkyarmer said:
			
		

> I need Stictch's Blaster.
> 
> I'll trade any one of my rares and one regular for Stitch's Blaster.
> 
> See below for what I have for trade.
> 
> Dumbo
> Abu
> Astro Blaster
> 
> Kahn
> Pcs of 8
> Mickey's Jalopi
> Sugar Rush Sky
> King Candy's Toppings
> Rapunzel Kingdom
> Rapunzel Sky
> Nemo's Seascape
> Bolt
> C.H.R.O.M.E.
> 
> Thanks and happy trading!



I have a blaster for trade if you are still interested.


----------



## bconneen

I have these for trade: (Willing to trade combos for what I need)
(4) BOLT'S SUPER STRENGTH
(2) MARLIN'S REEF
(2) NEMO'S SEASCAPE
(2) CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE
(1) STITCH'S BLASTER
(1) KAHN

What i need:
C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD
RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY
ABU AS AN ELEPHANT
DUMBO FLYING ELEPHANT RIDE POWER DISC
SUGAR RUSH SKY
MIKES CAR POWER DISC - Toys R Us Exclusive


----------



## linkyarmer

sirikool said:


> I have a blaster for trade if you are still interested.



Sweet. What do you want/need?


----------



## linkyarmer

bconneen said:


> I have these for trade: (Willing to trade combos for what I need)
> (4) BOLT'S SUPER STRENGTH
> (2) MARLIN'S REEF
> (2) NEMO'S SEASCAPE
> (2) CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE
> (1) STITCH'S BLASTER
> (1) KAHN
> 
> What i need:
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD
> RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY
> ABU AS AN ELEPHANT
> DUMBO FLYING ELEPHANT RIDE POWER DISC
> SUGAR RUSH SKY
> MIKE&#146;S CAR POWER DISC - Toys R Us Exclusive



I will trade you a Dumbo and Sugar Rush Sky for Stitch's Blaster. I'll PM you my email in case your interested.


----------



## Figmificent

Updated:

Need:
Cinderellas coach
Sugar rush sky

Trade:
Fix it Felix repair power
Chrome armor shield
Pieces of eight
Mickeys car
Carl fredericksons cane
Tulgey wood (Alice dome)
Marlins reef (nemo texture)
Nemos seascape (nemo dome)
Rapunzels kingdom (texture)
Rapuzels birthday sky (dome)
Dumbo the flying elephant
Astro blasters space cruiser
Abu the elephant. 

PLEASE PM IF INTERESTED


----------



## Ksweetp69

Figmificent said:


> Updated:
> 
> Need:
> Cinderellas coach
> Sugar rush sky
> 
> Trade:
> Fix it Felix repair power
> Chrome armor shield
> Pieces of eight
> Mickeys car
> Carl fredericksons cane
> Tulgey wood (Alice dome)
> Marlins reef (nemo texture)
> Nemos seascape (nemo dome)
> Rapunzels kingdom (texture)
> Rapuzels birthday sky (dome)
> Dumbo the flying elephant
> Astro blasters space cruiser
> Abu the elephant.
> 
> PLEASE PM IF INTERESTED



Sent you a PM.


----------



## BryANDJessMom

Updated!


We have to trade:

Alice in Wonderland - texture set -2
Pirates Booty/Pieces of eight -2
Alice in Wonderland Sky Dome - 1
Finding Nemo Skydome -1


We will trade for 
mickey jalopy
Sugar rush sky dome
Buzz Lightyear Astro blaster
Dumbo ride
Fix it Felix -fix you

 Please PM me if interested.

Thanks!!!
Nancy


----------



## sanfran22

linkyarmer said:


> I need Stictch's Blaster.
> 
> I'll trade any one of my *rares* and one regular for Stitch's Blaster.
> 
> See below for what I have for trade.
> 
> 
> *Dumbo
> Abu
> Astro Blaster*
> 
> Kahn
> Pcs of 8
> Mickey's Jalopi
> Sugar Rush Sky
> King Candy's Toppings
> Rapunzel Kingdom
> Rapunzel Sky
> Nemo's Seascape
> Bolt
> C.H.R.O.M.E.
> 
> Thanks and happy trading!



I have stitches blaster. Looking for dumbo.. Lmk if interested. Thx!


----------



## Ksweetp69

Figmificent said:


> Updated:
> 
> Need:
> Cinderellas coach
> Sugar rush sky
> 
> Trade:
> Fix it Felix repair power
> Chrome armor shield
> Pieces of eight
> Mickeys car
> Carl fredericksons cane
> Tulgey wood (Alice dome)
> Marlins reef (nemo texture)
> Nemos seascape (nemo dome)
> Rapunzels kingdom (texture)
> Rapuzels birthday sky (dome)
> Dumbo the flying elephant
> Astro blasters space cruiser
> Abu the elephant.
> 
> PLEASE PM IF INTERESTED[/QUOTE
> 
> Sugar rush sky for Dumbo?  Can we make this happen? LMK
> 
> Thanks
> 
> K


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

linkyarmer said:


> I need Stictch's Blaster.
> 
> I'll trade any one of my *rares* and one regular for Stitch's Blaster.
> 
> See below for what I have for trade.
> 
> 
> *Dumbo
> Abu
> Astro Blaster*
> 
> Kahn
> Pcs of 8
> Mickey's Jalopi
> Sugar Rush Sky
> King Candy's Toppings
> Rapunzel Kingdom
> Rapunzel Sky
> Nemo's Seascape
> Bolt
> C.H.R.O.M.E.
> 
> Thanks and happy trading!



I'll trade you my Stitch's Blaster + 1 additional power disc of your choice from the list for your Dumbo.

Mickey's Car: 1 
Cinderella's Coach: 1 
Khan: 3 
Stitch's Blaster: 1 
Carl Fredricksen's Cane: 6
King Candy's Dessert Toppings: 2
Sugar Rush Sky: 2 
Alice's Wonderland: 3
Marlin's Reef: 1 
Nemo's Seascape: 2 
Rapunzel's Kingdom: 3 
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky: 4


----------



## linkyarmer

I bought the TRU Power disc album...and now I'm not wanting to destroy the album by constantly pulling out the discs I want to use. I'm considering putting away the (soon-to-be) completed album and making sure I have dupes of all of them for playing, putting them in one of those power disc cylinders. Is this something the rest of you are doing or considering?  Please don't tell me I'm the only one in here actually playing the game and the rest of you are just collecting, haha.


----------



## linkyarmer

Head to GameStop or probably any other place selling the discs. 

I went to my local GameStop today to pre order my advance release Jack Skellington figure and at the POP, they had their power discs sitting in a Power disc branded box. ALL OVER the box were power discs, however MOST of them were NOT from wave 1. I'll list as many that I remember seeing below...


Jack Skellington
Rapunzel
Tron (2 different ones, I think)
Sorcerer Mickey
Frankenweenie
Toy Story Pizza Planet truck (two different ones, I think)


Honestly, I can't remember the rest, I might go back and snap pics of the box.

Btw, Mike W's car was on the box, which makes me think he (and the other TRU exclusives) will in fact just be in future waves for everyone else.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

linkyarmer said:


> I bought the TRU Power disc album...and now I'm not wanting to destroy the album by constantly pulling out the discs I want to use. I'm considering putting away the (soon-to-be) completed album and making sure I have dupes of all of them for playing, putting them in one of those power disc cylinders. Is this something the rest of you are doing or considering?  Please don't tell me I'm the only one in here actually playing the game and the rest of you are just collecting, haha.



I have two albums: one regular album and one TRU album. The regular album for playing. TRU album for collecting.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

*Have*:

Khan: 2 
Carl Fredricksen's Cane: 5
King Candy's Dessert Toppings: 1
Sugar Rush Sky: 3
Alice's Wonderland: 2
Nemo's Seascape: 1
Rapunzel's Kingdom: 2 
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky: 3

*Need*:

Dumbo the Flying Elephant

*Consider*:

Bolt's Super Strength
Fix it Felix's Repair Power
C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield
Pieces of Eight
Tulgey Wood
Mike's Car


----------



## Medeiros83

I have the nemo disc you are looking for. Would you be interested in trading it for your Bolt one? Please message me if you are. 




stef12280 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have the following for trade:
> 
> Ralph ( Landscape)
> Bolt
> Alice w/ pastel Back ground (I have 2 of them)
> 
> Looking for Nemo with pastel background,
> Dumbo, and Abu


----------



## Medeiros83

I have Nemo Disc number 14 of 20 "Marlins Reef" that I am looking to trade for any discs except for the ones below

I Have:

Mickey's Car disc 5 of 20
NEMO - Marlin's Reef 14 of 20
Wreck it Ralph - King Candy's Dessert Toppings DISC 10 OF 20
RARE Dumbo

Please PM me if interested. Thanks


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Medeiros83 said:


> I have Nemo Disc number 14 of 20 "Marlins Reef" that I am looking to trade for any discs except for the ones below
> 
> I Have:
> 
> Mickey's Car disc 5 of 20
> NEMO - Marlin's Reef 14 of 20
> Wreck it Ralph - King Candy's Dessert Toppings DISC 10 OF 20
> RARE Dumbo
> 
> Please PM me if interested. Thanks



I would love to trade your Dumbo for any of the discs below:

Khan: 2
Carl Fredricksen's Cane: 5
King Candy's Dessert Toppings: 1
Sugar Rush Sky: 3
Alice's Wonderland: 2
Nemo's Seascape: 1
Rapunzel's Kingdom: 2
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky: 3


----------



## Grizz

For Trade:

3 - Cane with Tennis Balls
2 - Stitch's Blaster
3 - Sugar Rush Texture Set
1 - Sugar Rush Skydome
2 - Mickey's Jalopy
2 - Bolt Strength
1 - Alice in Wonderland Texture
3 - Alice in Wonderland Skydome
4 - Tangled Texture Set


Need:

Dumbo Ride
Finding Nemo Texture Set
Fix It Felix's - Fix You 


Please PM or e-mail me with any proposals as I don't have enough posts yet to contact anyone should they be interested.


----------



## Ksweetp69

Figmificent said:


> Updated:
> 
> Need:
> Cinderellas coach
> Sugar rush sky
> 
> Trade:
> Fix it Felix repair power
> Chrome armor shield
> Pieces of eight
> Mickeys car
> Carl fredericksons cane
> Tulgey wood (Alice dome)
> Marlins reef (nemo texture)
> Nemos seascape (nemo dome)
> Rapunzels kingdom (texture)
> Rapuzels birthday sky (dome)
> Dumbo the flying elephant
> Astro blasters space cruiser
> Abu the elephant.
> 
> PLEASE PM IF INTERESTED




Sugar rush sky for Dumbo? Can we make this happen? LMK


----------



## mommy2twingles

Have
Bolt
Sugar Rush Texture
Alice Texture
Alice Sky
Tangled Sky
Chrome
Cane

Need 
Finding Nemo Texture
Finding Nemo Sky
Stitch Blaster


----------



## kalliyan1

mommy2twingles said:


> Have
> Bolt
> Sugar Rush Texture
> Alice Texture
> Alice Sky
> Tangled Sky
> Chrome
> Cane
> 
> Need
> Finding Nemo Texture
> Finding Nemo Sky
> Stitch Blaster



PM'd you


----------



## Ksweetp69

mommy2twingles said:


> Have
> Bolt
> Sugar Rush Texture
> Alice Texture
> Alice Sky
> Tangled Sky
> Chrome
> Cane
> 
> Need
> Finding Nemo Texture
> Finding Nemo Sky
> Stitch Blaster



Can we make a trade Nemo Texture for Tangled Sky?

Let me know

Thanks


----------



## kalliyan1

whovian said:


> All I need is Dumbo.  I will trade any combo of the following.
> 
> 
> For Trade:
> x4 Pieces of Eight (Capt Jack)
> x1 CHROME Armor Shield
> x1 Bolt's Strength
> x5 Mike's Car
> x1 Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> x2 Rapunzel's Kingdom
> x3 Alice's Wonderland
> x1 Tulgery Wood
> x2 Nemo's Seascape
> x1 Marlin's Reef
> x1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> x1 Sugar Rush Sky



I can give you a Dumbo for Mike Wazowski's car.  Let me know.


----------



## Ksweetp69

WHAT I NEED:

Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
Kahn the Horse Power Disc
Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc


WHAT I HAVE TO TRADE:

Pirate Booty Power Disc (1)
Mickeys Jalopy Power Disc (2)
Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc (2)
Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (2)
Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc (1)


----------



## Awesomeville

What I have to trade:
Dumbo Flying Elephant
Buzz Blaster
Abu as Elephant
Pcs of 8
Mickeys Car
Kahn
Nemo texture set
Fix it felix
King Candy
Carls Cane


What I need:
Bolts Super Strength
Cinderellas Castle
Alice in Wonderland Skydome
Finding Nemo Skydome
Tangled Texture Set


----------



## Awesomeville

Grizz said:


> For Trade:
> 
> 3 - Cane with Tennis Balls
> 2 - Stitch's Blaster
> 3 - Sugar Rush Texture Set
> 1 - Sugar Rush Skydome
> 2 - Mickey's Jalopy
> 2 - Bolt Strength
> 1 - Alice in Wonderland Texture
> 3 - Alice in Wonderland Skydome
> 4 - Tangled Texture Set
> 
> 
> Need:
> 
> Dumbo Ride
> Finding Nemo Texture Set
> Fix It Felix's - Fix You
> 
> 
> Please PM or e-mail me with any proposals as I don't have enough posts yet to contact anyone should they be interested.




I have the 3 you need.  I need

2 bolt strength, 1 alice skydome, 1 tangled texture set.  

any interest?


----------



## Grizz

Getting frustrated with site.  I have received PM from people wanting to trade but cant respond as I only have 3 posts.  Why is there a 10 post requirement to message people?


----------



## Grizz

Awesomeville said:


> I have the 3 you need.  I need
> 
> 2 bolt strength, 1 alice skydome, 1 tangled texture set.
> 
> any interest?



I would make the trade if I could communicate with you......


----------



## Awesomeville

whovian said:


> All I need is Dumbo.  I will trade any combo of the following.
> 
> 
> For Trade:
> x4 Pieces of Eight (Capt Jack)
> x1 CHROME Armor Shield
> x1 Bolt's Strength
> x5 Mike's Car
> x1 Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> x2 Rapunzel's Kingdom
> x3 Alice's Wonderland
> x1 Tulgery Wood
> x2 Nemo's Seascape
> x1 Marlin's Reef
> x1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> x1 Sugar Rush Sky



I  have dumbo and need:

What I need:
Bolts Super Strength
Cinderellas Castle
Alice in Wonderland Skydome
Finding Nemo Skydome
Tangled Texture Set

Any interest?


----------



## Awesomeville

Grizz said:


> I would make the trade if I could communicate with you......



You and me both  - a few more posts and we can communicate


----------



## Cowgirlroy

Have
Mike's car
Rapunzel's Kingdom (Terrain)

Need
C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD
MICKEY'S CAR
CINDERELLA'S COACH
KAHN
SUGAR RUSH SKY
DUMBO'S RIDE
ABU
BUZZ LIGHTYEAR ASTRO BLASTER


PM me for trade.


----------



## Grizz

Awesomeville said:


> You and me both  - a few more posts and we can communicate



Yes I need about 5 more to PM you


----------



## Awesomeville

Grizz said:


> Getting frustrated with site.  I have received PM from people wanting to trade but cant respond as I only have 3 posts.  Why is there a 10 post requirement to message people?



I understand the requirement so people dont just use the site - but I also understand the frustration for those of us who want trade and  have never had the poccasion to visit here before.


----------



## Grizz

For Trade:

3 - Cane with Tennis Balls
2 - Stitch's Blaster
3 - Sugar Rush Texture Set
1 - Sugar Rush Skydome
2 - Mickey's Jalopy
2 - Bolt Strength
1 - Alice in Wonderland Texture
3 - Alice in Wonderland Skydome
4 - Tangled Texture Set


Need:

Dumbo Ride
Finding Nemo Texture Set
Fix It Felix's - Fix You


----------



## Grizz

Awesomeville said:


> I understand the requirement so people dont just use the site - but I also understand the frustration for those of us who want trade and  have never had the poccasion to visit here before.



I feel the same way and agree with you.


----------



## bconneen

I will trade you 1 Bolt's Super Strength for 1 Abu as Elephant.

Contact me at:  "brian"  AT "conneen"  DOT "com"

Brian



Awesomeville said:


> What I have to trade:
> Dumbo Flying Elephant
> Buzz Blaster
> Abu as Elephant
> Pcs of 8
> Mickeys Car
> Kahn
> Nemo texture set
> Fix it felix
> King Candy
> Carls Cane
> 
> 
> What I need:
> Bolts Super Strength
> Cinderellas Castle
> Alice in Wonderland Skydome
> Finding Nemo Skydome
> Tangled Texture Set


----------



## Grizz

Awesomeville said:


> I have the 3 you need.  I need
> 
> 2 bolt strength, 1 alice skydome, 1 tangled texture set.
> 
> any interest?





wjroyer at msn dot com


----------



## bconneen

I will trade my Kahn for your Mike's Car.

Email me at:

"brian" AT "conneen" DOT "com" to set it up.

Brian



Cowgirlroy said:


> Have
> Mike's car
> Rapunzel's Kingdom (Terrain)
> 
> Need
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD
> MICKEY'S CAR
> CINDERELLA'S COACH
> KAHN
> SUGAR RUSH SKY
> DUMBO'S RIDE
> ABU
> BUZZ LIGHTYEAR ASTRO BLASTER
> 
> 
> PM me for trade.


----------



## Grizz

Looking for Dumbo...... Anyone have one to trade???


----------



## bconneen

I have these for trade: (Willing to trade combos for what I need)
(4) BOLT'S SUPER STRENGTH
(2) MARLIN'S REEF
(2) NEMO'S SEASCAPE
(2) CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE
(1) KAHN

What i need:
C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD
RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY
ABU AS AN ELEPHANT 
MIKES CAR POWER DISC

Contact me at:

brian AT conneen DOT com


----------



## Awesomeville

giasmom said:


> What I have for trade:
> 
> 2 - CHROME Damage Control
> 3- Cinderella's Carraige
> 2- Pieces of 8 (jack sparrow)
> 
> What we neeed:
> Ride Kahn
> Stitch's Blaster
> RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM
> Dumbo
> Abu
> Astro Blaster



I have Kahn and need Cenderella's Carriage - any interest?


----------



## Awesomeville

bconneen said:


> I have these for trade: (Willing to trade combos for what I need)
> (4) BOLT'S SUPER STRENGTH
> (2) MARLIN'S REEF
> (2) NEMO'S SEASCAPE
> (2) CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE
> (1) KAHN
> 
> What i need:
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD
> RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY
> ABU AS AN ELEPHANT
> MIKES CAR POWER DISC
> 
> Contact me at:
> 
> brian AT conneen DOT com


 

email sent


----------



## Ksweetp69

WHAT I NEED:

Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
Kahn the Horse Power Disc
Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc


WHAT I HAVE TO TRADE:

Pirate Booty Power Disc (1)
Mickeys Jalopy Power Disc (2)
Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc (2)
Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (2)
Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc (1)


----------



## HollenAngi

What I need:

Buzz light year Astro Blastsr
Kahn the Horse
Alice in wonderland Terrain
Alice in wonderland Sky
Sugar Rush Terrian

What I have:

Mikes car (3)
Cinderella Coach (2)
Tangled Lantern Sky
Mickeys Car
Finding Nemo Terrain
Stitch's Blaster (2)
Jack Sparrows Pirate Booty
Sugar Rush sky (2)

Willing to trade 2 for 1 for Buzz Lightyear. PM me if interested in a trade.


----------



## HollenAngi

HollenAngi said:


> What I need:
> 
> Buzz light year Astro Blastsr
> Kahn the Horse
> Alice in wonderland Terrain
> Alice in wonderland Sky
> Sugar Rush Terrian
> 
> What I have:
> 
> Mikes car (3)
> Cinderella Coach (2)
> Tangled Lantern Sky
> Mickeys Car
> Finding Nemo Terrain
> Stitch's Blaster (2)
> Jack Sparrows Pirate Booty
> Sugar Rush sky (2)
> 
> Willing to trade 2 for 1 for Buzz Lightyear. PM me if interested in a trade.



Also have 3 fix it Felix


----------



## whovian

Needs deleted


----------



## CARTERB17

LovelyLola said:


> New here but I have several discs for trade, I'm already 100% addicted to this game...  there goes even more of my paycheck to Disney
> 
> I have readily available for trade - same day shipping:
> (1) Abu the Elephant (RARE)
> (2) C.H.R.O.M.E damage control! Power Disc
> (4) Mickeys Jalopy Power Disc
> (1) Cinderellas Coach Power Disc
> (1) Jack's Pirate Booty Power Disc
> (1) Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc
> (1) Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc
> (1) Rapunzel Terrain Power Disc
> (1) Kahn the Horse Power Disc
> 
> What I have that I *_might_* be willing to trade for the discs listed below:
> (1) Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc (Pending)
> (1) Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (Pending)
> (1) Tangled Birthday Lantern Sky
> (1) Alice in Wonderland Terrain
> _*
> What I am in search of:*_
> Fix it Felix Fix You Power Disc (Pending)
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
> Mike's Car (Pending)
> 
> Please PM me for details (but please provide your contact info as I can't PM quite yet).
> Shipping cost is also negotiable.
> 
> Thanks & Happy Trading <3



Hi I'm carter i am willing to trade you fit it felix disc for mickeys jalopy


----------



## MrInfinity

Hi,
Insanely into Infinity and knowing I'm going to have to have all the discs, I made a quick utility to help trade... infinitrader.net.  Enter what you have, see who has what, and email!

Useful or not?  Anything to add to it?  Thanks!


----------



## whovian

kalliyan1 said:


> I can give you a Dumbo for Mike Wazowski's car.  Let me know.



I got your message.  Sounds good to me.  PM me your email.  I can't PM yet.


----------



## mbaratta

fuzzylogicllc said:


> Hi,
> Insanely into Infinity and knowing I'm going to have to have all the discs, I made a quick utility to help trade... infinitrader.net.  Enter what you have, see who has what, and email!
> 
> Useful or not?  Anything to add to it?  Thanks!



Great Idea. The only opinion I have right now is to separate out "Rare" from "Type", as rare discs have a type as well. 

Mike


----------



## MrInfinity

mbaratta said:


> Great Idea. The only opinion I have right now is to separate out "Rare" from "Type", as rare discs have a type as well.
> 
> Mike



Awesome, thanks - I'll do that, and make Rare vs Common a separate field from the type of disc.


----------



## drujaz

fuzzylogicllc said:


> Awesome, thanks - I'll do that, and make Rare vs Common a separate field from the type of disc.



You could just call the field Availability for Common, Rare and Exclusives.

Also to sign up, are you required to enter in all the information such as address and DOB?  Kinda quirky about my personal info...


----------



## RustyPelican

fuzzylogicllc said:


> Hi,
> Insanely into Infinity and knowing I'm going to have to have all the discs, I made a quick utility to help trade... infinitrader.net.  Enter what you have, see who has what, and email!
> 
> Useful or not?  Anything to add to it?  Thanks!



Your pictures for the Tangled pieces are flip-flopped. The skydome is the one with the lanterns.


----------



## D23Ry

here is my updated list of what i need / have for trade. I will trade 2 discs for 1 of your if i need it 

here is what i have for trade:
MICKEY'S CAR
FIX IT FELIX'S REPAIR POWER
CINDERELLA'S COACH (pending)
KING CANDY'S DESSERT 
SUGAR RUSH SKY (pending)
NEMO'S SEASCAPE
RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM

What i need:
BUZZ LIGHTYEAR
DUMBO
STITCH'S BLASTER
RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY

please PM me so we can work out a deal


----------



## KladiaDisneyNinja

Awesomeville said:


> What I have to trade:
> Dumbo Flying Elephant
> Buzz Blaster
> Abu as Elephant
> Pcs of 8
> Mickey&#146;s Car
> Kahn
> Nemo texture set
> Fix it felix
> King Candy
> Carl&#146;s Cane
> 
> What I need:
> Bolt&#146;s Super Strength
> Cinderella&#146;s Castle
> Alice in Wonderland Skydome
> Finding Nemo Skydome
> Tangled Texture Set



I have Tangled Texture. I'll trade you for Fix it Felix or buzz blaster.


----------



## HWKI2

I am not sure where else to post, so mods move as needed:

UPDATED LIST DISNEY INFINITY FIGURES:
Have: Syndrome Figure, Tri-Pack Featuring Syndrome, Randall, and Davy Jones.   
Looking for: Cars Play Set with Lightning McQueen and Holly Shiftwell


----------



## MadAlice

RustyPelican said:


> Your pictures for the Tangled pieces are flip-flopped. The skydome is the one with the lanterns.


Wow, awesome! That is really cool!!!! Useful!!!  And yeah, I agree with you, this game is MAGICAL!!!!!!!!


----------



## whovian

MadAlice said:


> Wow, awesome! That is really cool!!!! Useful!!!  And yeah, I agree with you, this game is MAGICAL!!!!!!!!



I would allow for signing in through popular sites like yahoo, gmail, or Facebook.  

Also, besides a valid email address I think most of the info is not needed.


----------



## Mvincent8287

So i have to say.... I LOOOOOVE the new Disney Infinity. However the buying of the discs blind??? Im not sure if I like it. *shrug* That aside the trading aspect of it sounds like fun, allows us all to "meet" new people so to speak. All that being said i have three discs for trade.

2 - Alice in Wonderland Texture Set
1 - Tangled Skydome.

I am interested in any of the following as trade.

Sugar Rush Texture Set
Sugar Rush Skydome
Finding Nemo Texture Set
Fix it Felix Fix You
Jack's Pirate Booty
Mickey's Jalopy
UP's Cane with Tennis Balls
Abu the Elephant
Stitch's Blaster
Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle
Mulan's Kahn
Dumbo Ride

Thanks!!! Lookin forward to chatting.


----------



## Ksweetp69

Mvincent8287 said:


> So i have to say.... I LOOOOOVE the new Disney Infinity. However the buying of the discs blind??? Im not sure if I like it. *shrug* That aside the trading aspect of it sounds like fun, allows us all to "meet" new people so to speak. All that being said i have three discs for trade.
> 
> 2 - Alice in Wonderland Texture Set
> 1 - Tangled Skydome.
> 
> I am interested in any of the following as trade.
> 
> Sugar Rush Texture Set
> Sugar Rush Skydome
> Finding Nemo Texture Set
> Fix it Felix Fix You
> Jack's Pirate Booty
> Mickey's Jalopy
> UP's Cane with Tennis Balls
> Abu the Elephant
> Stitch's Blaster
> Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle
> Mulan's Kahn
> Dumbo Ride
> 
> Thanks!!! Lookin forward to chatting.



I have Mickey's Jalopy and would be willing to trade for Tangled Skydome.

LMK

Thanks

K


----------



## Mvincent8287

Ksweetp69 said:


> I have Mickey's Jalopy and would be willing to trade for Tangled Skydome.
> 
> LMK
> 
> Thanks
> 
> K



I would DEFINITELY be interested..... 

And You're Very Welcome!!


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Thank you RustyPelican & Popp17 for the trades!!!

2 successful trades done.

3 in the works!!


----------



## Ksweetp69

Mvincent8287 said:


> I would DEFINITELY be interested.....
> 
> And You're Very Welcome!!





I sent you a PM.


----------



## sirikool

I pretty much completed my set of regulars and am just looking for rares and TRU exclusive(s). I'm willing to help other's complete their collection for a 1 for 1 trade. If I get something I need/ want I am willing to do 2 for 1. Thanks.






[/URL][/IMG]

I forgot that the image may not appear on some smart phones or computers. So here's the list of what I have for trade;

Carl Fredricksen's Cane ; 4
Mickey's Car; 5
Stitch's Blaster; 5
Cinderella's Coach; 6
Tangled Texture Set; 1
Tangled Skydome; 1
Finding Nemo Texture Set; 1
Finding Nemo Skydome; 3
Kahn the Horse; 2
Alice in Wonderland Texture Set; 2
Bolt's Super Strength; 2
Pieces of Eight; 2
CHROME Damage Control; 2

If you are in the Los Angeles area, I can make a meet at a Toys "R" Us on Sept 7 when they do the trade day for Power Disc.


----------



## Mvincent8287

Ksweetp69 said:


> I sent you a PM.



Sent you an email labeled "DISboards Infinity Power Disc Trade"


----------



## ScottyB23

I have the following for trade
Bolt's Super Strength (2)
Mickey's Car (2)
Cinderella's Coach
Stitch's Blaster (2)
Carl's Cane (8)
Alice's Wonderland (Terrain) (3)
Tulgey Wood (Sky) (2)
Marlin's Reef (Terrain) (2)
Rapunzel's Kingdom (Terrain) (6)
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky 
Elephant Abu (2)

What I need:
CHROME Armor Shield
Sugar Rush Sky
Buzz's Astroblaster
Dumbo


----------



## sirikool

Not sure if you want to dish out a little more $$$ HWKI2, but Target has a decent price on the cars set.


----------



## Medeiros83

Sorry I only have the one and I am not willing to trade it. 



DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I would love to trade your Dumbo for any of the discs below:
> 
> Khan: 2
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane: 5
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings: 1
> Sugar Rush Sky: 3
> Alice's Wonderland: 2
> Nemo's Seascape: 1
> Rapunzel's Kingdom: 2
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky: 3


----------



## KladiaDisneyNinja

Grizz said:


> Getting frustrated with site.  I have received PM from people wanting to trade but cant respond as I only have 3 posts.  Why is there a 10 post requirement to message people?



I'm the same way! Hope I can trade soon with someone!


----------



## KladiaDisneyNinja

Awesomeville said:


> email sent



I got the C.H.R.O.M.E shield if you want to trade for the two Finding Nemo.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have:

Khan: 1 
Carl Fredricksen's Cane: 5
King Candy's Dessert Toppings: 1
Sugar Rush Sky: 1
Alice's Wonderland: 2
Rapunzel's Kingdom: 2 
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky: 3

I don't need anything anymore, but I will consider the following items for trade:

Fix it Felix's Repair Power
C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield
Pieces of Eight
Abu as an Elephant
Buzz's Astro Blasters
Mike's Car


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

ScottyB23 said:


> I have the following for trade
> Bolt's Super Strength (2)
> Mickey's Car (2)
> Cinderella's Coach
> Stitch's Blaster (2)
> Carl's Cane (8)
> Alice's Wonderland (Terrain) (3)
> Tulgey Wood (Sky) (2)
> Marlin's Reef (Terrain) (2)
> Rapunzel's Kingdom (Terrain) (6)
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> Elephant Abu (2)
> 
> What I need:
> CHROME Armor Shield
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Buzz's Astroblaster
> Dumbo



I'll trade you Cinderella's Coach and Tulgey Wood for CHROME Armor Shield and Sugar Rush Sky.


----------



## mommy2twingles

ScottyB23 said:


> I have the following for trade
> Bolt's Super Strength (2)
> Mickey's Car (2)
> Cinderella's Coach
> Stitch's Blaster (2)
> Carl's Cane (8)
> Alice's Wonderland (Terrain) (3)
> Tulgey Wood (Sky) (2)
> Marlin's Reef (Terrain) (2)
> Rapunzel's Kingdom (Terrain) (6)
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> Elephant Abu (2)
> 
> What I need:
> CHROME Armor Shield
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Buzz's Astroblaster
> Dumbo



sent you a message interested in trading my Chrome for your Stitch Blaster


----------



## kalliyan1

I need: Kings Candy's Dessert

I have:
Rapunzel Terrain(with lanterns)
Alice Terrain
Sugar Rush
Nemo Terrain

Thanks


----------



## pkgman

*Extra Power Discs*

Bolt's Super Strength - 4
Fix It Felix's Repair Power - 1
Mickey's Car - 3
Cinderella's Coach - 4
Kahn the Horse - 1
Stitch's Blaster - 1
Carl Fredericksen's Cane - 3
Tangled Skydome - 2

*Need Power Disc* 

Finding Nemo Texture Set
Finding Nemo Skydome
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters
Abu as an Elephant

Make an offer for trades


----------



## Ksweetp69

pkgman said:


> *Extra Power Discs*
> 
> Bolt's Super Strength - 4
> Fix It Felix's Repair Power - 1
> Mickey's Car - 3
> Cinderella's Coach - 4
> Kahn the Horse - 1
> Stitch's Blaster - 1
> Carl Fredericksen's Cane - 3
> Tangled Skydome - 2
> 
> *Need Power Disc*
> 
> Finding Nemo Texture Set
> Finding Nemo Skydome
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride
> Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters
> Abu as an Elephant
> 
> Make an offer for trades



Hello!! Can we make a trade? Finding Nemo Texture Set for Kahn the horse?

LMK

Thanks

K


----------



## pkgman

Sent you a PM to you.


----------



## KladiaDisneyNinja

Trade: 

2 - C.H.R.O.M.E
1 - Tangled Texture
1 - Pieces of Eight
1 - Alice Texture
1 - Alice Skydome 
1 - Cinderella's Coach 

Want:

Finding Nemo Skydome
Kahn The Horse
Stitch's Blaster
Abu

If interested email me at flyleaf1518 at gmail dot com


----------



## giasmom

Now that i am more knowledgeable this is what I have for trade:

BOLT'S SUPER STRENGTH
C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD
PIECES OF EIGHT
KING CANDY'S DESSERT 
TULGEY WOOD
CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE
ALICE'S WONDERLAND X2
MICKEY'S CAR
RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM X3
STITCH'S BLASTER

Looking for: 

Mike's Car
Dumbo
Abu
Buzz lightyear


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

pkgman said:


> *Extra Power Discs*
> 
> Bolt's Super Strength - 4
> Fix It Felix's Repair Power - 1
> Mickey's Car - 3
> Cinderella's Coach - 4
> Kahn the Horse - 1
> Stitch's Blaster - 1
> Carl Fredericksen's Cane - 3
> Tangled Skydome - 2
> 
> *Need Power Disc*
> 
> Finding Nemo Texture Set
> Finding Nemo Skydome
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride
> Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters
> Abu as an Elephant
> 
> Make an offer for trades



How about Cinderella's Coach for Finding Nemo Skydome?


----------



## pkgman

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> How about Cinderella's Coach for Finding Nemo Skydome?



That will work.  Sent you a PM.


----------



## ScottyB23

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I'll trade you Cinderella's Coach and Tulgey Wood for CHROME Armor Shield and Sugar Rush Sky.



That sounds good.  Pm me and we can change addresses.


----------



## KladiaDisneyNinja

ScottyB23 said:


> I have the following for trade
> Bolt's Super Strength (2)
> Mickey's Car (2)
> Cinderella's Coach
> Stitch's Blaster (2)
> Carl's Cane (8)
> Alice's Wonderland (Terrain) (3)
> Tulgey Wood (Sky) (2)
> Marlin's Reef (Terrain) (2)
> Rapunzel's Kingdom (Terrain) (6)
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> Elephant Abu (2)
> 
> What I need:
> CHROME Armor Shield
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Buzz's Astroblaster
> Dumbo



I have the CHROME shield willing to trade for Abu.


----------



## ScottyB23

KladiaDisneyNinja said:


> I have the CHROME shield willing to trade for Abu.



I would actually prefer to hold back the Abu discs to trade for the other rares that I am missing.  Thank you for the offer though.


----------



## KladiaDisneyNinja

ScottyB23 said:


> I would actually prefer to hold back the Abu discs to trade for the other rares that I am missing.  Thank you for the offer though.



That's fine I understand. What about stitch's blaster?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

ScottyB23 said:


> That sounds good.  Pm me and we can change addresses.



Send you a PM, but I don't think you can use the PM yet since you are still under 10 posts.


----------



## DoomBuggyHitchhiker

I think the game is awesome and am as shocked as many of you are to have discovered how much more money Disney has been able to tease out of me. Oh well...

Here's what I got:

***Updated, Aug. 24***

* To Trade*
(2) Cinderella Buggy
(1) Alice - Texture (Tulgey Gardens)

Feel free to PM me if interested


----------



## ScottyB23

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Send you a PM, but I don't think you can use the PM yet since you are still under 10 posts.



If you send me a PM with your e-mail, I can provide you an address that way.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

ScottyB23 said:


> If you send me a PM with your e-mail, I can provide you an address that way.



Sent you my email address.


----------



## whovian

All I need is Dumbo. I will trade any combo of the following.


For Trade:
x4 Pieces of Eight (Capt Jack)
x1 CHROME Armor Shield
x1 Bolt's Strength

x5 Mike's Car 
x1 Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (Sky)
x2 Rapunzel's Kingdom (Terrain)
x3 Alice's Wonderland (Terrain)
x1 Tulgery Wood (Sky)
x2 Nemo's Seascape (Sky)
x1 Marlin's Reef (Terrain)
x1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings (Terrain)
x1 Sugar Rush Sky


----------



## MrInfinity

MadAlice said:


> Wow, awesome! That is really cool!!!! Useful!!!  And yeah, I agree with you, this game is MAGICAL!!!!!!!!



Thanks!  Already got a couple traded, but the rares seem unreasonably hard to find.  Very few ppl at all listed as even having them...


----------



## Figmificent

Updated:

Need:
Pending all needs in trade
However, I am willing to consider other disney related items (pins, vinyls, try me... I collect all things figment and maleficent)

Trade:
Fix it Felix repair power x1
Chrome armor shield x1
Pieces of eight x1
Mickeys car x2
Carl fredericksons cane x1
Tulgey wood (Alice dome) x1
Marlins reef (nemo texture) x1
Nemos seascape (nemo dome) x3
Rapunzels kingdom (texture) x4
Rapuzels birthday sky (dome) x2 
Astro blasters space cruiser x1
Abu the elephant x1

PLEASE PM IF INTERESTED


----------



## DisneyInfinity

I'm still looking for Dumbo the Elephant to complete my collection.  Still have these for trade:

Bolt's Super Strength
Fix It Felix's Repair Power
Pieces of Eight
Cinderella's Coach
Carl Fredericksen's Cane (3)
Alice in Wonderland Skydome
Tangled Skydome

Willing to trade a few for Dumbo, PM me please!


----------



## Mvincent8287

So I have one trade in the works and still have two discs remaining for trade. I currently have 

2 - Alice in Wonderland Texture Set

I am looking for any of the following:

Fix it Felix Fix it
Pieces of Eight
Mulan's Kahn
Stitch's Blaster
UP's Tennis ball Cane
Sugar Rush Texture Set
Sugar Rush Skydome
Finding Nemo Texture Set
Tron Texture Set
Tron Skydome
Hook's Flying Ship
Stitch's Surfboard
Scrooge McDucks Lucky Dime
Merlins Summon Power
Emperor Zurgs  Wrath
Tron User Control
CHROME Damage Increaser
Dumbo the Flying Elephant
Abu the Elephant
Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Cruiser
Mike Wazowski's Car

Let me know on a PM with and ill email you back 
(i do not have PM ability yet)


----------



## proudmum2001

Have Kings candy topping x 2 and 
Mike's car (toys r us exclusive) 

Just need Marlins reef, 
Fredericks's cane
and Rapunzel's bday sky to finish up the set. 
Or if you want to sell those to me for cheap


----------



## Ksweetp69

DoomBuggyHitchhiker said:


> I think the game is awesome and am as shocked as many of you are to have discovered how much more money Disney has been able to tease out of me. Oh well...
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> *Trade*
> (2) Cinderella Buggy
> (1) Wreck It Ralph - Terrain (King Candy's Dessert Toppings)
> (1) Alice - Texture (Tulgey Gardens)
> (1) Dumbo <Rare> **request a 2 disc trade for this one, please**
> 
> *Have/Don't Need*
> Felix
> Bolt
> Pieces of eight
> Tangled - Skydome
> Mulan horse
> Abu
> 
> Feel free to PM me if interested



Sent you a PM.

Thanks


----------



## Ksweetp69

So I went on to the ebay and looked up the power disc and they are selling both Dumbo and Buzz for 12.95 each. And some poor soul will end up paying it.

Never did I think this game was ending in that direction.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Another successful trade. Thank you grizz!


----------



## KladiaDisneyNinja

Trading: Rapunzel Texture Set


Want: Finding Nemo Skydome


----------



## kalliyan1

I need: Kings Candy's Dessert

I have:
Rapunzel Terrain(with lanterns)
Alice Terrain
Sugar Rush
Nemo Terrain

Thanks


----------



## proudmum2001

Have:
king candy dessert topping 
sugar rush sky 
Rapunzels kingdom (lanterns) 
Kahn
Alice' Wonderland

Need:
Rapunzel's Birthday sky


pls pm with email addey since I cannot send messages on here yet (under 10 posts). Sorry not looking to sell. Thank you.


----------



## sirikool

Just updating what I have left. Not really looking for commons, but I will still trade to help out your collection.

Looking for;
Rares & Mike's car (will do 2 for 1 if you want)

For trade;
Carl Fredricksen's Cane ; 4
Mickey's Car; 5
Stitch's Blaster; 4
Cinderella's Coach; 6
Tangled Texture Set; 1
Tangled Skydome; 1
Finding Nemo Texture Set; 1
Finding Nemo Skydome; 3
Kahn the Horse; 1
Alice in Wonderland Texture Set; 2
Bolt's Super Strength; 2
Pieces of Eight; 2
CHROME Damage Control; 2


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I want to thank you Redgate23 and jag90 for the trade. I hope you receive your packages. I am going to send out 3 envelopes today. I will send the tracking number later on.


----------



## KladiaDisneyNinja

sirikool said:


> Just updating what I have left. Not really looking for commons, but I will still trade to help out your collection.
> 
> Looking for;
> Rares & Mike's car (will do 2 for 1 if you want)
> 
> For trade;
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane ; 4
> Mickey's Car; 5
> Stitch's Blaster; 4
> Cinderella's Coach; 6
> Tangled Texture Set; 1
> Tangled Skydome; 1
> Finding Nemo Texture Set; 1
> Finding Nemo Skydome; 3
> Kahn the Horse; 1
> Alice in Wonderland Texture Set; 2
> Bolt's Super Strength; 2
> Pieces of Eight; 2
> CHROME Damage Control; 2



Anyway I can trade you Tangled Texture Set for your Finding Nemo Skydome? Just need that one to finish my collection
If you are interested send me an email flyleaf1518 at gmail dot com


----------



## Bestdonaldfan

Hey everyone, 
I just bought a few of these and was unlucky enough to get a lot of duplicates.

Here is what I have: 
2x Alice in Wonderland Texture Set
2x C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
2x Fix it Felix's Repair Power

Here is what I'm looking for:
1x Stitch's Blaster
1x Alice in Wonderland Skydome
1x Tangled Texture Set

Any help would be appreciated. Please PM if interested in setting up a trade ^_^


----------



## Grizz

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> Another successful trade. Thank you grizz!



I got my power discs from you in the mail today... Thank You!!!


----------



## HWKI2

I have for trade:

Fix-It Felix (2)
Bolt
Rapunzel Birthday Sky (2)
Alice's Wonderland (2)
Mickey's Car (4)

Looking for:

Dumbo
Ralph - King Candy's Dessert
Rapunzel's Kingdom Lanterns
Stitch's Gun

PM me if interested.  Thanks


----------



## grifmom3

HWKI2 said:


> I have for trade:
> 
> Fix-It Felix (2)
> Bolt
> Rapunzel Birthday Sky (2)
> Alice's Wonderland (2)
> Mickey's Car (4)
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> Dumbo
> Ralph - King Candy's Dessert
> Rapunzel's Kingdom Lanterns
> Stitch's Gun
> 
> PM me if interested.  Thanks


I have Stitch's Blaster and would like to trade for your Rapunzel Birthday Sky.  I can't PM since I'm new to this forum and haven't posted much.


----------



## grifmom3

proudmum2001 said:


> Have Kings candy topping x 2 and
> Mike's car (toys r us exclusive)
> 
> Just need Marlins reef,
> Fredericks's cane
> and Rapunzel's bday sky to finish up the set.
> Or if you want to sell those to me for cheap


Hi!  My daughter and I are going through our discs and we have an extra Fredericksen's cane if you'd like to trade.  We'd love to trade for your Mike's car.


----------



## whovian

All I need is Dumbo. I will trade any combo of the following.


For Trade:
x4 Pieces of Eight (Capt Jack)
x1 CHROME Armor Shield
x1 Bolt's Strength

x5 Mike's Car 
x1 Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (Sky)
x2 Rapunzel's Kingdom (Terrain)
x3 Alice's Wonderland (Terrain)
x1 Tulgery Wood (Sky)
x2 Nemo's Seascape (Sky)
x1 Marlin's Reef (Terrain)
x1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings (Terrain)
x1 Sugar Rush Sky


----------



## grifmom3

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I have:
> 
> Khan: 1
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane: 5
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings: 1
> Sugar Rush Sky: 1
> Alice's Wonderland: 2
> Rapunzel's Kingdom: 2
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky: 3
> 
> I don't need anything anymore, but I will consider the following items for trade:
> 
> Fix it Felix's Repair Power
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield
> Pieces of Eight
> Abu as an Elephant
> Buzz's Astro Blasters
> Mike's Car


HI!  We have Fix it Felix's Repair Power and would like to trade for your Khan.


----------



## Medeiros83

Here is what I need:

1) Rare Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
2) Fix it Felix
3) Stitchs Blaster 
4) Carl Fredricks Cane
5) Sugar Rush Sky 
6) Rapunzel's Birthday Sky

Willing to trade:

1) C.R.O.M.E'S Armored Shield x2
2) Bolts Super Strength X1
3) Mickey's Car x2
4) Cinderellas Coach x1
5) Kahn x1
6) Marlins Reef x1

I am willing to trade 2 for the Rare.


----------



## grifmom3

Ksweetp69 said:


> Figmificent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Updated:
> 
> Need:
> Cinderellas coach
> Sugar rush sky
> 
> Trade:
> Fix it Felix repair power
> Chrome armor shield
> Pieces of eight
> Mickeys car
> Carl fredericksons cane
> Tulgey wood (Alice dome)
> Marlins reef (nemo texture)
> Nemos seascape (nemo dome)
> Rapunzels kingdom (texture)
> Rapuzels birthday sky (dome)
> Dumbo the flying elephant
> Astro blasters space cruiser
> Abu the elephant.
> 
> PLEASE PM IF INTERESTED[/QUOTE
> 
> Sugar rush sky for Dumbo?  Can we make this happen? LMK
> 
> Thanks
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!  I have Cinderella's Coach.  Would love to trade for either of the following:  Dumbo, Astro Blasters or Nemo Skydome?
Click to expand...


----------



## grifmom3

Medeiros83 said:


> Here is what I need:
> 
> 1) Rare Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
> 2) Fix it Felix
> 3) Stitchs Blaster
> 4) Carl Fredricks Cane
> 5) Sugar Rush Sky
> 6) Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> 
> Willing to trade:
> 
> 1) C.R.O.M.E'S Armored Shield x2
> 2) Bolts Super Strength X1
> 3) Mickey's Car x2
> 4) Cinderellas Coach x1
> 5) Kahn x1
> 6) Marlins Reef x1
> 
> I am willing to trade 2 for the Rare.


Hi!  We have 3 that you need (Fix it Felix, Stitchs Blaster & Carl Fredricks Cane).  Would like to trade any one of these you'd like for Kahn.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

grifmom3 said:


> HI!  We have Fix it Felix's Repair Power and would like to trade for your Khan.



Sounds good. How can I contact you since pm won't work for you?


----------



## grifmom3

I've posted Quick Replies to some of the messages, but haven't heard any response, so I thought we'd post what we have to trade and need in a separate message.

Have to trade:
Cinderella's Coach
Stitch's Blaster
Carl Fredericksen's Cane


Need:
Sugar Rush Skydome
Alice in Wonderland Skydome
Finding Nemo Skydome
Tangled Texture Set
Tangled Skydome
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters
Abu as an Elephant
Mike's Car

This is my 6th post, so I can't PM yet.  You can just quick reply to my message and I'll respond.  

Thanks!  My daughter is super excited to start trading.


----------



## grifmom3

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Sounds good. How can I contact you since pm won't work for you?


You can e-mail me


----------



## nytony2k1

Hi I'm new to the boards. I'm a reputable eBay seller (100 positive feedbacks ) and have a few extras to trade. 

These are my extras:

Wreck it Ralph landscape
Alice sky
Alice landscape
Mulan x2
Mickeys car x3
Nemo sky?
Nemo landscape
Repunzel landscape
Cinderellas coach x2
Chrome 
Pieces of 8

I'm looking for bolt, Abu, dumbo, and Felix. Let me know if we can make something happen. I don't think I can pm yet and it won't let me post my email so just leave your email and I shall email you


----------



## cseca

Well this is a lot of fun... can't believe Disney sucked us into this one too... 

Have:

Disc 1 (Ability): Bolt's Super Strength - 1 (Pending)
Disc 2 (Ability): Fix It Felix's Repair Power - 1
Disc 5 (Toys): Mickey's Car - 2
Disc 6 (Toys): Cinderella's Coach - 2
Disc 7 (Toys): Kahn the Horse - 3
Disc 8 (Toys): Stitch's Blaster - (3) 2
Disc 11 (Customization): Sugar Rush Skydome - 1
Disc 12 (Customization): Alice in Wonderland Texture Set - 1
Disc 13 (Customization): Alice in Wonderland Skydome - 1


Need:
Disc 9 (Toys): Carl Fredericksen's Cane (Pending maybe)
Disc 14 (Customization): Finding Nemo Texture Set (Pending)
Disc 18 (Rare): Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride
Disc 19 (Rare): Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters
Disc 20 (Rare): Abu as an Elephant
TRU exclusive: Mike's car

Willing to trade 2 (you could twist my arm for 3 maybe) for the rare discs.

Thanks a bunches!


----------



## nytony2k1

cseca said:


> Well this is a lot of fun... can't believe Disney sucked us into this one too...
> 
> Have:
> 
> Disc 1 (Ability): Bolt's Super Strength - 1
> Disc 2 (Ability): Fix It Felix's Repair Power - 1
> Disc 5 (Toys): Mickey's Car - 2
> Disc 6 (Toys): Cinderella's Coach - 2
> Disc 7 (Toys): Kahn the Horse - 3
> Disc 8 (Toys): Stitch's Blaster - 3
> Disc 11 (Customization): Sugar Rush Skydome - 1
> Disc 12 (Customization): Alice in Wonderland Texture Set - 1
> Disc 13 (Customization): Alice in Wonderland Skydome - 1
> 
> 
> Need:
> Disc 9 (Toys): Carl Fredericksen's Cane
> Disc 14 (Customization): Finding Nemo Texture Set
> Disc 18 (Rare): Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride
> Disc 19 (Rare): Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters
> Disc 20 (Rare): Abu as an Elephant
> TRU exclusive: Mike's car
> 
> Willing to trade 2 for the rare discs of course.
> 
> Thanks a bunches!



I need bolt and have the nemo you need. I cannot pm or leave an email yet. Can you pm me with your email and we can go from there?


----------



## cseca

nytony2k1 said:


> I need bolt and have the nemo you need. I cannot pm or leave an email yet. Can you pm me with your email and we can go from there?



Can you receive a pm already?
I will try to pm you now.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have:

Carl Fredricksen's Cane/Cane with Tennis Balls: 5
King Candy's Dessert Toppings/Sugar Rush Texture Set: 1
Sugar Rush Sky/Sugar Rush Skydome: 1
Alice's Wonderland/Alice in Wonderland Texture Set: 2
Rapunzel's Kingdom/Tangled Skydome: 2 
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky/Tangled Texture Set: 3

I don't need anything anymore, but I will consider the following items for trade:

Fix it Felix's Repair Power/Fix it Felix's - Fix You
C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield/CHROME Damage Control
Pieces of Eight/Pirate Booty
Abu the Elephant
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle
Mike's Car


----------



## nytony2k1

Updated:

01 - Bolt's Super Strength...................................0
02 - Fix It Felix's Repair Power............................0
03 - C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield........................1
04 - Pieces of Eight.............................................1
05 - Mickey's Car................................................3
06 - Cinderella's Coach......................................2
07 - Kahn............................................................2
08 - Stitch's Blaster.............................................0
09 - Carl Fredricken's Cane................................0
10 - King Candy's Dessert..................................1
11 - Sugar Rush Sky...........................................0
12 - Alice's Wonderland......................................1
13 - Tulgey Wood................................................1
14 - Marlin's Reef................................................0 (trade pending)
15 - Nemo's Seascape.........................................1
16 - Rapunzel's Kingdom.....................................1
17 - Rapunzel's Birthday Sky................................0
18 - Dumbo (Rare)...............................................0
19 - Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster (Rare)............0
20 - Elephant Abu (Rare).....................................0

Still looking for Abu and Dumbo, willing to trade 2 for 1 on those, and looking for an extra bolt and felix. PM with your email as I am still unable to use PM or leave email


----------



## Medeiros83

**ATTENTION** sirikool - I am willing to do the trade you proposed if you have another PD instead of Carl? And I want to make sure Tangled Skydome is the same as Rapunzel's Birthday Sky. PM me your email. Please

UPDATE:

I recently made a trade for Carl Fredricks in cane in exchange for my Kahn. Here is my updated lists

Here is what I need:

1) Rare Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
2) Fix it Felix
3) Stitchs Blaster 
4) Sugar Rush Sky 
5) Rapunzel's Birthday Sky

Willing to trade:

1) C.R.O.M.E'S Armored Shield x2
2) Bolts Super Strength X1
3) Mickey's Car x2
4) Cinderellas Coach x1
5) Marlins Reef x1

I am willing to trade 2 for the Rare.

I can not private message back so PM me your email so I can arrange a trade! Thank you


----------



## Medeiros83

I am curious how many people have traded on here before? I made my first trade earlier today.


----------



## dermatbro

Figmificent said:


> Updated:
> 
> Need:
> Cinderellas coach
> Sugar rush sky
> 
> Trade:
> Fix it Felix repair power
> Chrome armor shield
> Pieces of eight
> Mickeys car
> Carl fredericksons cane
> Tulgey wood (Alice dome)
> Marlins reef (nemo texture)
> Nemos seascape (nemo dome)
> Rapunzels kingdom (texture)
> Rapuzels birthday sky (dome)
> Dumbo the flying elephant
> Astro blasters space cruiser
> Abu the elephant.
> 
> PLEASE PM IF INTERESTED


I have the both you are looking for. 
I am willing to trade both for Mickey's Car and Nemo Seascape!!


----------



## dermatbro

Medeiros83 said:


> **ATTENTION** sirikool - I am willing to do the trade you proposed if you have another PD instead of Carl? And I want to make sure Tangled Skydome is the same as Rapunzel's Birthday Sky. PM me your email. Please
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> I recently made a trade for Carl Fredricks in cane in exchange for my Kahn. Here is my updated lists
> 
> Here is what I need:
> 
> 1) Rare Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
> 2) Fix it Felix
> 3) Stitchs Blaster
> 4) Sugar Rush Sky
> 5) Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> 
> Willing to trade:
> 
> 1) C.R.O.M.E'S Armored Shield x2
> 2) Bolts Super Strength X1
> 3) Mickey's Car x2
> 4) Cinderellas Coach x1
> 5) Marlins Reef x1
> 
> I am willing to trade 2 for the Rare.
> 
> I can not private message back so PM me your email so I can arrange a trade! Thank you




I own Rapunzel's Birthday Sky ,,Sugar Rush Sky and Fix it Felix!!
I would like to know if you were willing to trade those for Mickey's Car, Bolt's Super Strength and Marlin's Reef??


----------



## Medeiros83

I am curious how many people have traded on here before? I made my first trade earlier today.


----------



## Medeiros83

Email me at makeller11 at gmail.com and we can work something out. 



dermatbro said:


> I own Rapunzel's Birthday Sky ,,Sugar Rush Sky and Fix it Felix!!
> I would like to know if you were willing to trade those for Mickey's Car, Bolt's Super Strength and Marlin's Reef??


----------



## wilkeliza

I have for trade

Pieces of Eight (2)----that's the one with Captain Jack and the coins

King Candy's Dessert Toppings (2)

Sugar Rush Sky (2)

Tulgey Wood (2)

Alice's Wonderland (1)

I need:

Fix It Felix's Repair Power

C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Sheild

Cinderella's Coach

Kahn

Stitch's Blaster

Carl Fredricksen's Cane

Abu the Elephant

Astro Blaster Space Cruiser

Mike Wazowski's Car

(IF there are any more exclusives from other stores then I would need those too. I only know of Mike's car).

I'm new at trading these so don't know proper protocol or anything but I guess we all are new at this.


----------



## Medeiros83

wilkeliza said:


> I'm new at trading these so don't know proper protocol or anything but I guess we all are new at this.



Yup you would be right... The game is still new and so are all of us at trading.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Medeiros83 said:


> I am curious how many people have traded on here before? I made my first trade earlier today.



I traded six times so far.


----------



## sirikool

I will update what I have left as soon as I find out what's going out of my collection to the people I'm trading with. I may have more if the trades don't go through. So far it looks like...

Bolt's Super Strength - 2
CHROME Damage Control - 2
Pieces of Eight - 2
Mickey's Car - 5
Cinderella's Coach - 5
Kahn the Horse - 2
Stitch's Blaster - 3
Carl Fredricksen's Cane - 3
Alice in Wonderland Texture Set - 2
Finding Nemo Texture Set - 1
Finding Nemo Skydome - 2

I'm looking for rares and TRU exclusive, BUT don't be afraid about trading. I'm also willing to do a 1 for 1 trade to help you with your collection. So if you want to trade me something that's already listed above and want something else within the list, go ahead and PM me and lets see what we can do. I will be the first one to ship if some of you are more comfortable with that. I see that you may have more to lose then I since the list are my dupes.

Happy trades Dis Fans.


----------



## HollenAngi

I just need Buzz. Willing to trade 2 for 1 any listed below.

Cinderella Coach
Tangled Lantern Sky
Finding Nemo Terrain
Stitch's Blaster
Jack Sparrows Pirate Booty
Sugar Rush sky

Also have mikes car and would trade one for one for buzz.

Pm me if interested.


----------



## Geeky

I need both Rapunzel Discs, and have the following to offer in trade:

King's Candy Dessert Toppings
Mickey's Car
Kahn
Alice's Wonderland
Marlin's Reef
Nemo's Seascape

Thanks!


----------



## plczap

Hi Wilkeliza, I have CHROME's Armor Shield, Carl Fredericksen's Cane and Stitch's Blaster to trade for your King Candy's Dessert Topping, Sugar Rush and Tugley Woods discs.  If interested, please let me know, thanks!


----------



## casey10

I have a extra Dumbo and Carl Fredrickson x 2


Would like the following:
Chrome
Bolt
Fix it Felix 
Stiches blaster
Kahn
Cinderella's Coach

Ideally I would prefer to do the Dumbo and 1 Carl Fredrickson for the Chrome, Bolt and Fix it Felix.  But open to offers.

Thank You


----------



## nytony2k1

casey10 said:


> I have a extra Dumbo and Carl Fredrickson x 2
> 
> 
> Would like the following:
> Chrome
> Bolt
> Fix it Felix
> Stiches blaster
> Kahn
> Cinderella's Coach
> 
> Ideally I would prefer to do the Dumbo and 1 Carl Fredrickson for the Chrome, Bolt and Fix it Felix.  But open to offers.
> 
> Thank You



I have chrome, Kahn, and Cinderella coach. What would you like for dumbo? I cannot pm yet but you can pm me with your email


----------



## kalliyan1

Pm'd you




wilkeliza said:


> I have for trade
> 
> Pieces of Eight (2)----that's the one with Captain Jack and the coins
> 
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings (2)
> 
> Sugar Rush Sky (2)
> 
> Tulgey Wood (2)
> 
> Alice's Wonderland (1)
> 
> I need:
> 
> Fix It Felix's Repair Power
> 
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Sheild
> 
> Cinderella's Coach
> 
> Kahn
> 
> Stitch's Blaster
> 
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane
> 
> Abu the Elephant
> 
> Astro Blaster Space Cruiser
> 
> Mike Wazowski's Car
> 
> (IF there are any more exclusives from other stores then I would need those too. I only know of Mike's car).
> 
> I'm new at trading these so don't know proper protocol or anything but I guess we all are new at this.


----------



## wilkeliza

plczap said:


> Hi Wilkeliza, I have CHROME's Armor Shield, Carl Fredericksen's Cane and Stitch's Blaster to trade for your King Candy's Dessert Topping, Sugar Rush and Tugley Woods discs.  If interested, please let me know, thanks!



Hey I have a pending trade so right now I don't need Carl's Cane or Stitch's blaster but I would be interested in a trade for the Armor shield.


----------



## plczap

Have the following for trade:

Fix It Felix's Repair Power - 1
C.H.R.O.M.E's Armor Shield - 2
Pirate's Pieces of Eight - 2
Kahn the Horse from "Mulan" - 3
Stitch's Blaster - 1
Carl Fredericksen's Cane - 1
Alice in Wonderland Texture - 1
Finding Nemo - Marlin's Reef Texture Set - 1
Nemo's Seascape Skydome - 1
Tangled Rapunzel's Birthday Sky Skydome - 3

Need:
King Candy's Dessert Topping
Sugar Rush
Tulgey Wood Skydome
Mickey's Car

Please let me know if you'd like to trade, thanks!


----------



## wilkeliza

plczap said:


> Have the following for trade:
> 
> Fix It Felix's Repair Power - 1
> C.H.R.O.M.E's Armor Shield - 2
> Pirate's Pieces of Eight - 2
> Kahn the Horse from "Mulan" - 3
> Stitch's Blaster - 1
> Carl Fredericksen's Cane - 1
> Alice in Wonderland Texture - 1
> Finding Nemo - Marlin's Reef Texture Set - 1
> Nemo's Seascape Skydome - 1
> Tangled Rapunzel's Birthday Sky Skydome - 3
> 
> Need:
> King Candy's Dessert Topping
> Sugar Rush
> Tulgey Wood Skydome
> Mickey's Car
> 
> Please let me know if you'd like to trade, thanks!



I would love 

Kahn
Fix it Felix
and Chrome

for 

Sugar Rush
King Candy
and
Tulgey Woods Skydome.

I do have to say my Tulgey Woods Skydome extra came with a little paint issue. It has some bumps and a little bit of paint is missing on the mushroom. It plays fine. If you don't want it then I would just trade the Ralph ones for Kahn and Fix It Felix.


----------



## nytony2k1

Updated:

01 - Bolt's Super Strength...................................0
02 - Fix It Felix's Repair Power............................0
03 - C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield........................1
04 - Pieces of Eight............................................. 1
05 - Mickey's Car............................................... .3
06 - Cinderella's Coach......................................2
07 - Kahn.............................................. ..............2
08 - Stitch's Blaster........................................... ..0
09 - Carl Fredricken's Cane................................0
10 - King Candy's Dessert..................................1
11 - Sugar Rush Sky...........................................0
12 - Alice's Wonderland......................................1
13 - Tulgey Wood.............................................. ..1
14 - Marlin's Reef.............................................. ..0 (trade pending)
15 - Nemo's Seascape.........................................1
16 - Rapunzel's Kingdom.....................................1
17 - Rapunzel's Birthday Sky................................0
18 - Dumbo (Rare)............................................ ...0
19 - Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster (Rare)............0
20 - Elephant Abu (Rare).....................................0

Still looking for Abu and Dumbo, willing to trade 2 for 1 on those, and looking for an extra bolt and felix. PM with your email as I am still unable to use PM or leave email


----------



## Ksweetp69

My first successful trade has arrived!!! Thank you to jag90!!!! Im a happy girl today!!!


----------



## Ksweetp69

I need the following 2 discs:

Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc


I have the following to trade:

Pirate Booty Power Disc (1)
Mickeys Jalopy Power Disc (3)
Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc (3)
Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (2)
Stitchs Blaster Power Disc (3)
Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc (1)
Tangled Lantern Terrain Power Disc (1)
Alice in Wonderland Sky Power Disc (1)
Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc (1)

I am willing to trade 2 or 3 for the 2 discs that I am missing.

Thanks

Karla


----------



## rabbitxstyle

Question to all.  I Just got a power disc from a trade and its not reading.  Is there anything that I can do?


----------



## nytony2k1

casey10 said:


> I have a extra Dumbo and Carl Fredrickson x 2
> 
> Would like the following:
> Chrome
> Bolt
> Fix it Felix
> Stiches blaster
> Kahn
> Cinderella's Coach
> 
> Ideally I would prefer to do the Dumbo and 1 Carl Fredrickson for the Chrome, Bolt and Fix it Felix.  But open to offers.
> 
> Thank You



Hey Casey. Just restating that I have Kahn, Cinderella, and chrome to trade. Interested in dumbo. Please pm me with your email as I cannot pm you


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

rabbitxstyle said:


> Question to all.  I Just got a power disc from a trade and its not reading.  Is there anything that I can do?



I would that it back to the store you bought discs from.  As long as  you have a receipt that would exchange. It's worth a try.


----------



## rabbitxstyle

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> I would that it back to the store you bought discs from.  As long as  you have a receipt that would exchange. It's worth a try.



Was thinking of that but its a rare disc tho.


----------



## HWKI2

I Need: 

Dumbo (Will trade any two I have for Dumbo)
Ralph - King Candy Dessert
Rapunzel - Birthday Sky Lanterns
Stitch's Gun

I Have:

Mickey's Car (4)
Fix-It Felix (2)
Alice's Wonderland (2)
Bolt
Ralph- Sugar Rush
Rapunzel - Birthday Sky

I also have Syndrome Figures to trade for ANY other Disney Infinity Figure.


----------



## plczap

wilkeliza said:


> I would love
> 
> Kahn
> Fix it Felix
> and Chrome
> 
> for
> 
> Sugar Rush
> King Candy
> and
> Tulgey Woods Skydome.
> 
> I do have to say my Tulgey Woods Skydome extra came with a little paint issue. It has some bumps and a little bit of paint is missing on the mushroom. It plays fine. If you don't want it then I would just trade the Ralph ones for Kahn and Fix It Felix.


I can trade you Fix It Felix and Khan for Sugar Rush and King Candy. Can you send me your e-mail as I can't seem to do it yet. Thanks!


----------



## wilkeliza

plczap said:


> I can trade you Fix It Felix and Khan for Sugar Rush and King Candy. Can you send me your e-mail as I can't seem to do it yet. Thanks!



Sent the pm. Yeah you need 10 posts before you can PM.


----------



## proudmum2001

Medeiros83 said:


> I am curious how many people have traded on here before? I made my first trade earlier today.



I have one trade happening on here now and two from another site


----------



## jason0389

I have the following for trade (or sale if needed)

Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
Abu as an elephant Power Disc
Stitch's Blaster Power Disc
Fix it Felix's Fix You Power Disc
Cinderella's Coach Power Disc
Kahn the Horse Power Disc
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
Bolt Strength Power Disc
Pirate Booty Power Disc
Mickey's Jalopy Power Disc
Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc
Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc
Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc

Some of these I have multiple so just inquire if you are looking for more than one

I'm in need of:
Mike's Car Disc
Figures (missing most of them)
Other Exclusive Discs from overseas releases
a Magic Band for unlocking the dragon

I'm willing to trade multiple discs for figures/bands if needed, and will trade rares 1:1 for Mike's Disc or non-rares 2:1 for Mike's Disc. 

I'm also looking for another of these:
C.H.R.O.M.E's damage control! Power Disc
Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc
Alice In Wonderland Terrain Power Disc
Tangled Lantern Terrain Power Disc

but not as much as the ones above. Thanks!


----------



## nytony2k1

jason0389 said:


> I have the following for trade (or sale if needed)
> 
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
> Abu as an elephant Power Disc
> Stitch's Blaster Power Disc
> Fix it Felix's Fix You Power Disc
> Cinderella's Coach Power Disc
> Kahn the Horse Power Disc
> Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
> Bolt Strength Power Disc
> Pirate Booty Power Disc
> Mickey's Jalopy Power Disc
> Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc
> Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
> Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc
> Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc
> 
> Some of these I have multiple so just inquire if you are looking for more than one
> 
> I'm in need of:
> Mike's Car Disc
> Figures (missing most of them)
> Other Exclusive Discs from overseas releases
> a Magic Band for unlocking the dragon
> 
> I'm willing to trade multiple discs for figures/bands if needed, and will trade rares 1:1 for Mike's Disc or non-rares 2:1 for Mike's Disc.
> 
> I'm also looking for another of these:
> C.H.R.O.M.E's damage control! Power Disc
> Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc
> Alice In Wonderland Terrain Power Disc
> Tangled Lantern Terrain Power Disc
> 
> but not as much as the ones above. Thanks!



What will it take to get Abu and dumbo. I need them to complete the set. I have chrome, Alice terrain, and tangled terrain


----------



## derrickmom

My extras....

Dumbo
Abu

I need....

Fix It Felix 
Mikes cars fromTRU
Tangles Skydome

I would prefer to trade will Disboards veterans only. I am sure you new people understand!


----------



## nytony2k1

derrickmom said:


> My extras....
> 
> Dumbo
> Abu
> 
> I need....
> 
> Fix It Felix
> Mikes cars fromTRU
> Tangles Skydome
> 
> I would prefer to trade will Disboards veterans only. I am sure you new people understand!



Although I am new, I can provide proof that I am trustworthy. That and I'm trying to get my post count up. You do have discs I need but I have nothing you need. Good luck!


----------



## whovian

Just need one more and I will have a complete set.  I just need Dumbo

Need:
Dumbo


Have For Trade:
x4 Pieces of Eight (Capt Jack)
x1 CHROME Armor Shield
x1 Bolt's Strength
x5 Mike's Car 
x1 Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (Sky)
x2 Rapunzel's Kingdom (Terrain)
x3 Alice's Wonderland (Terrain)
x1 Tulgery Wood (Sky)
x2 Nemo's Seascape (Sky)
x1 Marlin's Reef (Terrain)
x1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings (Terrain)
x1 Sugar Rush Sky
x1 Apu (Rare)


----------



## nytony2k1

Still looking for Abu and Dumbo, willing to trade 2 for 1 on those, and looking for an extra bolt and felix. PM with your email as I am still unable to use PM or leave email felix. PM with your email as I am still unable to use PM or leave email


----------



## plczap

Still need the following disc:

Tulgery Woods

Have the following discs:

C.H.R.O.M.E's Armor Shield - 2
Pirate's Pieces of Eight - 2
Kahn the Horse from "Mulan" - 2
Stitch's Blaster - 1
Carl Fredericksen's Cane - 1
Alice in Wonderland Texture - 1
Finding Nemo - Marlin's Reef Texture Set - 1
Nemo's Seascape Skydome - 1
Tangled Rapunzel's Birthday Sky Skydome - 3

Please let me know if you'd like to trade, thanks!


----------



## nytony2k1

Updated:

01 - Bolt's Super Strength...................................0
02 - Fix It Felix's Repair Power............................0
03 - C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield........................1
04 - Pieces of Eight............................................. 1
05 - Mickey's Car............................................... .3
06 - Cinderella's Coach......................................2
07 - Kahn.............................................. ..............2
08 - Stitch's Blaster........................................... ..0
09 - Carl Fredricken's Cane................................0
10 - King Candy's Dessert..................................1
11 - Sugar Rush Sky...........................................0
12 - Alice's Wonderland......................................1
13 - Tulgey Wood.............................................. ..1
14 - Marlin's Reef.............................................. ..0 (trade pending)
15 - Nemo's Seascape.........................................1
16 - Rapunzel's Kingdom.....................................1
17 - Rapunzel's Birthday Sky................................0
18 - Dumbo (Rare)............................................ ...0
19 - Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster (Rare)............0
20 - Elephant Abu (Rare).....................................0

Still looking for Abu and Dumbo, willing to trade 2 for 1 on those, and looking for an extra bolt and felix. PM with your email as I am still unable to use PM or leave email


----------



## kalliyan1

I need:
Sugar Rush terrain
Rapunzel terrain 

I have:
Pieces of eight
Rapunzel lanterns 
Sugar rush sky

Thanks!


----------



## iamcheri22

i need nemo terrain and bolt i have dumbo and buzz if you need them
4:09pm
Cheri Bojcic

Hi Heather,

I do not have nemo terrain, but I do have the bolt super strength?

I have Kahn Disc 7 of 20

Stitch's Blaster Disc 8 of 20

Carl Fredricksen's Cane Disc 9 of 20

Alice's Wonderland Disc 12 of 20

Tulgey Wood Disc 13 of 20

Nemo's Seascape Disc 15 of 20

Rapunzel's Kingdom Disc 16 of 20

Rapunzel's Birthday Sky Disc 17 of 20

Mike Wisowski's Car mount 




Looking for 

Disc 2 (Ability): Fix It Felix's Repair Power
Disc 3 (Ability): C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control 
Disc 4 (Ability): Pieces of Eight
Disc 6 (Toys): Cinderella's Coach
Disc 18 (Rare): Dumbo Flying Elephant
Disc 20 (Rare): Abu the Elephant


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have:

Bolt's Super Strength/Bolt Strength: 4
Kahn: 1
Carl Fredricksen's Cane/Cane with Tennis Balls: 5
King Candy's Dessert Toppings/Sugar Rush Texture Set: 1
Sugar Rush Sky/Sugar Rush Skydome: 1
Alice's Wonderland/Alice in Wonderland Texture Set: 2
Rapunzel's Kingdom/Tangled Skydome: 2 
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky/Tangled Texture Set: 2

I don't need anything anymore, but I will consider the following items for trade:

Magic Band for the dragon (2 for 1)
C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield/CHROME Damage Control
Pieces of Eight/Pirate Booty
Abu the Elephant (2 for 1)
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle (2 for 1)
Mike's Car (2 for 1)

I only ship the power discs in a bubble envelope with a tracking number so you can track your package. I had four successful trades and three more trades in the mail. Thank you to everyone who trade with me.


----------



## grifmom3

casey10 said:


> I have a extra Dumbo and Carl Fredrickson x 2
> 
> 
> Would like the following:
> Chrome
> Bolt
> Fix it Felix
> Stiches blaster
> Kahn
> Cinderella's Coach
> 
> Ideally I would prefer to do the Dumbo and 1 Carl Fredrickson for the Chrome, Bolt and Fix it Felix.  But open to offers.
> 
> Thank You


Hi!
I have an extra Cinderella's Coach and Stitch's Blaster.  Would love to trade those two for your Dumbo. If you are still interested please PM me.


----------



## grifmom3

Hello! I haven't received replies to some of my posts, and I can't PM yet, so I thought I'd post what I have to trade:

Cinderella's Coach
Stitch's Blaster
Carl Fredericksen's Cane
Sugar Rush Texture (AKA King Candy's Dessert Toppings)
Mickey's Car

Need:
Alice in Wonderland Skydome
Finding Nemo Skydome
Tangled Skydome
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters
Abu as an Elephant
Mike's Car

I'm willing to trade 2 of mine for 1 of the RARE ones (Dumbo, Buzz, Abu and Mike's Car).

Thanks! My daughter is super excited to complete her set.


----------



## ddgbaldwin

I haven't posted much here so folks will have to PM with their email.  I'm ddgbaldwin on pinpics if folks need a trade history. Willing to trade 2 or 3 for the one Rare I still need.

So my wants are:
2 Bolt's Super Strength
2 Chrome Armor Shield
1 Dumbo the Flying Elephant (RARE)

Trades are:
3 Pieces of Eight
1 Fix it Felix's Repair
2 Cinderella's Coach
2 Kahn
2 Stitch's Blaster
4 Carl Fredricksen's Cane
2 King Candy's Dessert Top
2 Sugar Rush Sky
1 Marlin's Reef
3 Nemo's Seascape
3 Rapunzel's Kingdon
2 Rapunzel's Birthday Sky

Does it seem to everyone else the most you would need is 4 of each round one, 1 of each vehicle and 1 of each background and weapon?  The hexagon one seem to provide the option for both players...

Diana


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

Hi everyone,

We are working to get my youngest sons collection rounded off. What an awesome game this is.

Here are the pieces we have for trade:

x1 Fix-It Felix Power Disc
x1 Cinderella's Coach
x2 Wreck it Ralph Sugar Rush Sky
x3 Marlins Reef
x1 Nemos Seascape
x1 Repunzels Kingdom
x1 Dumbo (RARE)
x3 Mike's Car (Toy R US Exclusive)

Looking for:

Buzz's Ranger Spin 
Stitch's Blaster
C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield/CHROME Damage Control

Thanks for reading our post. Feel free to message me if you are interested in trading.


----------



## HWKI2

Grifmom3 I have Alice's Wonderland (Green).  I think that is the one you are needing right?  I am looking for Stitchs Gun.  You can email me at: wdwnewsATyahoo.com

Thanks


----------



## Ksweetp69

MNWDWMANIAC said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are working to get my youngest sons collection rounded off. What an awesome game this is.
> 
> Here are the pieces we have for trade:
> 
> x1 Fix-It Felix Power Disc
> x1 Cinderella's Coach
> x2 Wreck it Ralph Sugar Rush Sky
> x3 Marlins Reef
> x1 Nemos Seascape
> x1 Repunzels Kingdom
> x1 Dumbo (RARE)
> x3 Mike's Car (Toy R US Exclusive)
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> Buzz's Ranger Spin
> Stitch's Blaster
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield/CHROME Damage Control
> 
> Thanks for reading our post. Feel free to message me if you are interested in trading.



You think we could sent up a trade...Stitch for Dumbo? Dumbo is the last one I need to complete my trade. Please let me know

Thanks and Happy Trading


----------



## Smookler

*For Trade:*

2x Mickey's Jalopy (Car)
1x Carl's Walker
1x Alice in Wonderland Sky
2x Alice in Wonderlan Terrain
1x Sugar Rush Sky
1x Tangled Sky
1x Finding Nemo Sky

*I Need:*
Fix it Felix's Fix You
C.H.R.O.M.E's Damage Control
Kahn The Horse
Dumbo Ride
Astro Blaster
Sugar Rush Terrain
Mike's Car

The best way to contact me would be email but they wont let me post my email address without having ten posts first. Try texting me a 404-483-9211


----------



## grifmom3

Thanks HWKI2, I just sent you an e-mail.


----------



## grifmom3

MNWDWMANIAC said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are working to get my youngest sons collection rounded off. What an awesome game this is.
> 
> Here are the pieces we have for trade:
> 
> x1 Fix-It Felix Power Disc
> x1 Cinderella's Coach
> x2 Wreck it Ralph Sugar Rush Sky
> x3 Marlins Reef
> x1 Nemos Seascape
> x1 Repunzels Kingdom
> x1 Dumbo (RARE)
> x3 Mike's Car (Toy R US Exclusive)
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> Buzz's Ranger Spin
> Stitch's Blaster
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield/CHROME Damage Control
> 
> Thanks for reading our post. Feel free to message me if you are interested in trading.


Hi!  I just tried to send you a PM but don't see it in my Sent folder so I'm not sure it went through.  Anyway, I have Stitch's Blaster and would love to trade for either Mike's Car or Dumbo.


----------



## cseca

Hello,
Just updating my list:

I HAVE:

Disc 6 (Toys): Cinderella's Coach
Disc 7 (Toys): Kahn the Horse
Disc 15 (Customization): Nemo's Seascape
Disc 17 (Customization): Rapunzel's Birthday Sky


I NEED:



Thanks!

just in case: here's the link to all the pictures and names of the discs
http://www.ign.com/wikis/disney-infinity/Series_1_-_Power_Discs


----------



## Grizz

For Trade:

3 - Cane with Tennis Balls
2 - Stitch's Blaster
3 - Sugar Rush Texture Set
1 - Sugar Rush Skydome
2 - Mickey's Jalopy
1 - Alice in Wonderland Texture
2 - Alice in Wonderland Skydome
3 - Tangled Texture Set


Need:

Fix It Felix's - Fix You 


Please PM or e-mail me with any proposals.  I will consider all proposals.


----------



## MrInfinity

Willing to trade a rare for a few commons...
Abu for Mike's Car, Stitchs Blaster, and a round one?

All listed on infinitrader.net as MrInfinity.


----------



## uetzb

grifmom3,  I sent you a PM.  I think you should be able to send those now.


----------



## corbs64269

I have for trade:

CINDERELLA'S COACH x2
BOLT x2
ALICE'S WONDERLAND x3
RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM x3
CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE x2
Kahn the horse x1
RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY x1
Abu the Elephant (rare) x3

Looking for:
Mickey's Car
Pieces of Eight
CHROME
Marlin's Reef
Tulgey Wood
Sugar Rush Sky
Mike's Car


----------



## corbs64269

cseca said:


> Hello,
> Just updating my list:
> 
> I HAVE:
> Disc 5 (Toys): Mickey's Car
> Disc 6 (Toys): Cinderella's Coach
> Disc 7 (Toys): Kahn the Horse
> Disc 8 (Toys): Stitch's Blaster
> Disc 15 (Customization): Nemo's Seascape
> Disc 17 (Customization): Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> 
> 
> I NEED:
> 
> Disc 10 (Customization): Sugar Rush Sky
> Disc 16 (Customization): Rapunzel's Kingdom
> 
> Thanks!



Would you be interested in trading my RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM for your Mickey's car?


----------



## cseca

corbs64269 said:


> Would you be interested in trading my RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM for your Mickey's car?



Definitely!
Would you be willing to do a delivery confirmation on it?
I always do it on all my trades, so there's no confusion 

Can you do a PM or do you need email?


----------



## raingmc

corbs64269 said:


> I have for trade:
> 
> CINDERELLA'S COACH x2
> BOLT x2
> ALICE'S WONDERLAND x3
> RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM x3
> CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE x2
> Kahn the horse x1
> RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY x1
> Abu the Elephant (rare) x3
> 
> Looking for:
> Mickey's Car
> Pieces of Eight
> CHROME
> Marlin's Reef
> Tulgey Wood
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Mike's Car



Will you trade Abu and bolt for mike's car and pieces of eight? also i live in canada


----------



## nytony2k1

corbs64269 said:


> I have for trade:
> 
> CINDERELLA'S COACH x2
> BOLT x2
> ALICE'S WONDERLAND x3
> RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM x3
> CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE x2
> Kahn the horse x1
> RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY x1
> Abu the Elephant (rare) x3
> 
> Looking for:
> Mickey's Car
> Pieces of Eight
> CHROME
> Marlin's Reef
> Tulgey Wood
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Mike's Car



I PMed you


----------



## corbs64269

cseca said:


> Definitely!
> Would you be willing to do a delivery confirmation on it?
> I always do it on all my trades, so there's no confusion
> 
> Can you do a PM or do you need email?



I guess I cant PM. If you pm me your email address we can do it that way.

Thank you


----------



## nytony2k1

Corbs64269 I sent you a couple of pms


----------



## chodge

have:
C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD x1
Mickey's Car x3
Stitch's Blaster x3
Carl's Cane x2
ALICE'S WONDERLAND x1
RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY x1
Abu (rare) x1

need:
BOLT'S SUPER STRENGTH
FIX IT FELIX'S REPAIR POWER
PIECES OF EIGHT
CINDERELLA'S COACH
MARLIN'S REEF
NEMO'S SEASCAPE
Dumbo (rare)
Buzz (rare)


----------



## chodge

cseca said:


> Hello,
> Just updating my list:
> 
> I HAVE:
> Disc 5 (Toys): Mickey's Car
> Disc 6 (Toys): Cinderella's Coach
> Disc 7 (Toys): Kahn the Horse
> Disc 8 (Toys): Stitch's Blaster
> Disc 15 (Customization): Nemo's Seascape
> Disc 17 (Customization): Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> 
> 
> I NEED:
> 
> Disc 10 (Customization): Sugar Rush Sky
> Disc 16 (Customization): Rapunzel's Kingdom
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> just in case: here's the link to all the pictures and names of the discs



I have an extra Rapunzel's Kingdom.  Swap for a Cinderella's Coach?


----------



## chodge

nytony2k1 said:
			
		

> Would you take cinderellas coach and nemos seascape for Abu?



Sorry my post ocunt is not high enough to reply to PMs yet.  

Baby girl still needs the other two rares so I would like to hold onto Abu and swap for one of those if I can.


----------



## Bestdonaldfan

Just thought I'd update this a little bit. 

Here is what I have: 
2x Alice in Wonderland Texture Set
2x Fix it Felix's Repair Power

Here is what I'm looking for:
1x Stitch's Blaster

Any help would be appreciated. Please PM or say so here if interested in setting up a trade ^_^


----------



## nytony2k1

chodge said:


> Sorry my post ocunt is not high enough to reply to PMs yet.
> 
> Baby girl still needs the other two rares so I would like to hold onto Abu and swap for one of those if I can.



I understand completely. If you change your mind my offer stands and my email is in the PM


----------



## cseca

chodge said:


> I have an extra Rapunzel's Kingdom.  Swap for a Cinderella's Coach?



Sure, I can work out that trade too.
Send me a pm?


----------



## cseca

corbs64269 said:


> I guess I cant PM. If you pm me your email address we can do it that way.
> 
> Thank you



Just pm-ed you.


----------



## HollenAngi

Had a successful trade with disneyinfinityfan


----------



## chodge

cseca said:


> Sure, I can work out that trade too.
> Send me a pm?



working on getting my post count to 10 so I can pm =)


----------



## chodge

nytony2k1 said:


> I understand completely. If you change your mind my offer stands and my email is in the PM



Will do.  Thanks.


----------



## nytony2k1

Updated:

01 - Bolt's Super Strength...................................0
02 - Fix It Felix's Repair Power............................0
03 - C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield........................0
04 - Pieces of Eight............................................. 0
05 - Mickey's Car............................................... .2 
06 - Cinderella's Coach......................................2
07 - Kahn.............................................. ..............2
08 - Stitch's Blaster........................................... ..0
09 - Carl Fredricken's Cane................................0
10 - King Candy's Dessert..................................1
11 - Sugar Rush Sky...........................................0
12 - Alice's Wonderland......................................1
13 - Tulgey Wood.............................................. ..0
14 - Marlin's Reef.............................................. ..0 
15 - Nemo's Seascape.........................................1
16 - Rapunzel's Kingdom.....................................1
17 - Rapunzel's Birthday Sky................................0
18 - Dumbo (Rare)............................................ ...0
19 - Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster (Rare)............0
20 - Elephant Abu (Rare).....................................0

Need:

Dumbo
Fix-it Felix
Bolt


----------



## KladiaDisneyNinja

Update:

I have: 
Carl's Cane
Alice in Wonderland Skydome 

I want: Abu

Abu will be my last disc to complete my collection. I was thinking of buying it but i want to try to trade the other two discs for Abu. Pm me if interested!


----------



## grifmom3

I now have the following to trade:

Micke's Car
Carl Fredricksen's Cane
Cinderella's Coach
Stitch's Blaster

And we need:
Alice In Wonderland Sky (Tulgey Wood)
Rapunzel's Sky
all 3 rares
any Toys R Us exclusives

I'm willing to trade 2-for-1 to get a rare if anyone has an extra.

Thanks!  Happy trading everyone!  This has been so much fun for me and my daughter!


----------



## jason0389

I have the following for trade (or sale if needed)

Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
Abu as an elephant Power Disc
Stitch's Blaster Power Disc
Fix it Felix's Fix You Piower Disc
Cinderella's Coach Power Disc
Kahn the Horse Power Disc
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
Bolt Strength Power Disc
Pirate Booty Power Disc
Mickey's Jalopy Power Disc
Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc
Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc
Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc

Some of these I have multiple so just inquire if you are looking for more than one

I'm in need of:
Figures (missing most of them)
Other Exclusive Discs from overseas releases
a Magic Band for unlocking the dragon

I'm willing to trade multiple discs for figures/bands if needed. Thanks


----------



## Dragun

jason0389 said:


> I have the following for trade (or sale if needed)
> 
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
> Abu as an elephant Power Disc
> Stitch's Blaster Power Disc
> Fix it Felix's Fix You Piower Disc
> Cinderella's Coach Power Disc
> Kahn the Horse Power Disc
> Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
> Bolt Strength Power Disc
> Pirate Booty Power Disc
> Mickey's Jalopy Power Disc
> Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc
> Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
> Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc
> Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc
> 
> Some of these I have multiple so just inquire if you are looking for more than one
> 
> I'm in need of:
> Figures (missing most of them)
> Other Exclusive Discs from overseas releases
> a Magic Band for unlocking the dragon
> 
> I'm willing to trade multiple discs for figures/bands if needed. Thanks



How much for the sale?
You can't find the FIGURES?!  Where are you located?
"Exclusive discs from overseas"?  This is the first I've heard of that?!


----------



## linkyarmer

I have for trade:

Dumbo
Sugar Rush Sky
C.H.R.O.M.E.
Buzz Astro Blaster
Kahn

I am willing to trade either of my rares (Dumbo or Buzz Blaster) for Mike's Car.  Any takers?


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

Hi everyone,

I wanted to update this a bit. We are working to get my youngest sons collection completed.  

Here are the pieces we have for trade:

x1 Fix-It Felix Power Disc
x1 Cinderella's Coach
x2 Wreck it Ralph Sugar Rush Sky
x3 Marlins Reef
x1 Nemos Seascape
x1 Repunzels Kingdom
x1 Dumbo (RARE)
x3 Mike's Car (Toy R US Exclusive)

Looking for:

Buzz's Ranger Spin 
Stitch's Blaster
C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield/CHROME Damage Control
Magic Band for unlocking the dragon

We would really like to trade our Dumbo for Buzz's Ranger Spin - Rare for Rare. But if you have an offer please let me know. 

Also - We live in the Twin Cities area. So if you live near here and want to meet somehwere and trade in person thats cool too.

Thanks for reading our post. Feel free to message me if you are interested in trading.


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

Link - I'm going to PM you.



linkyarmer said:


> I have for trade:
> 
> Dumbo
> Sugar Rush Sky
> C.H.R.O.M.E.
> Buzz Astro Blaster
> Kahn
> 
> I am willing to trade either of my rares (Dumbo or Buzz Blaster) for Mike's Car.  Any takers?


----------



## linkyarmer

MNWDWMANIAC said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wanted to update this a bit. We are working to get my youngest sons collection completed.
> 
> Here are the pieces we have for trade:
> 
> x1 Fix-It Felix Power Disc
> x1 Cinderella's Coach
> x2 Wreck it Ralph Sugar Rush Sky
> x3 Marlins Reef
> x1 Nemos Seascape
> x1 Repunzels Kingdom
> x1 Dumbo (RARE)
> x3 Mike's Car (Toy R US Exclusive)
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> Buzz's Ranger Spin
> Stitch's Blaster
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield/CHROME Damage Control
> Magic Band for unlocking the dragon
> 
> We would really like to trade our Dumbo for Buzz's Ranger Spin - Rare for Rare. But if you have an offer please let me know.
> 
> Also - We live in the Twin Cities area. So if you live near here and want to meet somehwere and trade in person thats cool too.
> 
> Thanks for reading our post. Feel free to message me if you are interested in trading.



I will trade you Buzz's Ranger Spin for Mike's Car (TRU Exclusive). I'll also trade you a C.H.R.O.M.E for a Fix-It Felix.


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

linkyarmer said:


> I will trade you Buzz's Ranger Spin for Mike's Car (TRU Exclusive). I'll also trade you a C.H.R.O.M.E for a Fix-It Felix.



Sounds good to me Linkyarmer. I just sent you a PM. You can email me if you need to so we can work out the details.


----------



## jason0389

Dragun said:


> How much for the sale?
> You can't find the FIGURES?!  Where are you located?
> "Exclusive discs from overseas"?  This is the first I've heard of that?!



Price depends on discs purchased. 

I can find them but I have extra discs I'd rather trade instead of paying for the figures if someone wants to trade figures for specific discs instead of buying blind packs. 

Yea the rest of the toys r us discs are out already overseas.


----------



## plczap

Looking for one more power disc:

Alice in Wonderland - Tulgery Woods

Have the following discs for trade:

C.H.R.O.M.E's Armor Shield - 2
Pirate's Pieces of Eight - 2
Kahn the Horse from "Mulan" - 1
Stitch's Blaster - 1
Alice in Wonderland Texture - 1
Finding Nemo - Marlin's Reef Texture Set - 2
Tangled Rapunzel's Texture - 1

Please let me know if you'd like to trade, thanks!


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

Hi everyone,

Okay - New update 

Here are the pieces we have for trade:

x1 Fix-It Felix Power Disc (Trade pending with linkyarmer)
x1 Cinderella's Coach
x2 Wreck it Ralph Sugar Rush Sky
x3 Marlins Reef
x1 Nemos Seascape
x1 Repunzels Kingdom
x1 Dumbo (RARE)
x3 Mike's Car (Toy R US Exclusive) (Trade pending on x1 with linkyarmer - 2 still available)

Looking for:

Stitch's Blaster
Magic Band for unlocking the dragon

Buzz's Ranger Spin (Trade pending with linkyarmer)
C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield/CHROME Damage Control (Trade pending with linkyarmer)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also - We live in the Twin Cities area. So if you live near here and want to meet somehwere and trade in person thats cool too.

Thanks for reading our post. Feel free to message me if you are interested in trading.


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

Hi everyone,

Updating our list. 

Here are the pieces we have for trade:

x1 Cinderella's Coach
x2 Wreck it Ralph Sugar Rush Sky
x3 Marlins Reef
x1 Nemos Seascape
x1 Repunzels Kingdom
x1 Dumbo (RARE)
x2 Mike's Car (Toy R US Exclusive) (Trade pending on one of these)

Looking for:

Stitch's Blaster
Magic Band for unlocking the dragon (Will trade multiples for this if need be)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also - We live in the Twin Cities area. So if you live near here and want to meet somehwere and trade in person thats cool too.

Thanks for reading our post. Feel free to message me if you are interested in trading.


----------



## sirikool

To: wilkeliza, KladiaDisneyNinja, Medeiros83
I have shipped out the power disc

To: kalliyan1
Sorry about the miss information. I will keep an eye out for the power disc you need.

Here are my current #'s on the disc I have;

*Bolt's Super Strength - 2
CHROME Damage Control - 1
Pieces of Eight - 1
Carl Fredricksen's Cane - 3
Alice in Wonderland Texture Set - 2
Kahn the Horse - 2
Tangled Skydome - 1
Mickey's Car - 4
Cinderella's Coach - 5*

I'm willing to trade a 1 of my PDs for 1 of any of your PDs to help out your collection. I will mail the PDs first if you feel more comfortable this way. Rares I will do 2-3 PDs for one of your rares. Don't be shy to PM me. If you can't PM, I frequently check this thread for updates and trades.


----------



## HWKI2

UPDATED TRADE LIST:

I NEED:

Dumbo
Rapunzel - Birthday Sky - Lanterns

I HAVE:
Felix (2)
Bolt
CHROME
Nemo - Marlin's Reef
Carl
Alice's Wonderland (2)
Mickey's Car (4)

Willing to trade 3 of my extras for Dumbo.  Email me at: wdwnews@yahoo.com if interested.  Thanks


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

2 more successful trades!

Thank you lagut070 and BryANDJessMom


----------



## chodge

HWKI2 said:


> UPDATED TRADE LIST:
> 
> I NEED:
> 
> Dumbo
> Rapunzel - Birthday Sky - Lanterns
> 
> I HAVE:
> Felix (2)
> Bolt
> CHROME
> Nemo - Marlin's Reef
> Carl
> Alice's Wonderland (2)
> Mickey's Car (4)
> 
> Willing to trade 3 of my extras for Dumbo.  Email me at: wdwnews@yahoo.com if interested.  Thanks



Dumbo for Mike's Car?


----------



## chodge

Would you be interested in trading either Nemo discs for my Stitch Blaster?



MNWDWMANIAC said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Updating our list.
> 
> Here are the pieces we have for trade:
> 
> x1 Cinderella's Coach
> x2 Wreck it Ralph Sugar Rush Sky
> x3 Marlins Reef
> x1 Nemos Seascape
> x1 Repunzels Kingdom
> x1 Dumbo (RARE)
> x2 Mike's Car (Toy R US Exclusive) (Trade pending on one of these)
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> Stitch's Blaster
> Magic Band for unlocking the dragon (Will trade multiples for this if need be)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Also - We live in the Twin Cities area. So if you live near here and want to meet somehwere and trade in person thats cool too.
> 
> Thanks for reading our post. Feel free to message me if you are interested in trading.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

HollenAngi said:


> Had a successful trade with disneyinfinityfan



Thank you. I received mine too.


----------



## Mvincent8287

So i am excited as i have a trade on the way  .....but still have discs for trade. I know its only AinW Texture Set but its all i have left  , that being said i have two discs for trade.

2 - Alice in Wonderland Texture Set

I am interested in any of the following as trade.

Sugar Rush Texture Set
Sugar Rush Skydome
Finding Nemo Texture Set
Fix it Felix Fix You
Jack's Pirate Booty
UP's Cane with Tennis Balls
Abu the Elephant
Stitch's Blaster
Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle
Mulan's Kahn
Dumbo Ride

Thanks!!! Lookin forward to chatting.


----------



## wilkeliza

sirikool said:


> To: wilkeliza, KladiaDisneyNinja, Medeiros83
> I have shipped out the power disc
> 
> To: kalliyan1
> Sorry about the miss information. I will keep an eye out for the power disc you need.
> 
> Here are my current #'s on the disc I have;
> 
> Bolt's Super Strength - 2
> CHROME Damage Control - 1
> Pieces of Eight - 1
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane - 3
> Alice in Wonderland Texture Set - 2
> Kahn the Horse - 2
> Tangled Skydome - 1
> Mickey's Car - 4
> Cinderella's Coach - 5
> 
> I'm willing to trade a 1 of my PDs for 1 of any of your PDs to help out your collection. I will mail the PDs first if you feel more comfortable this way. Rares I will do 2-3 PDs for one of your rares. Don't be shy to PM me. If you can't PM, I frequently check this thread for updates and trades.



Shipped yours out today through package mail.


----------



## Medeiros83

Here is what I need:

1) Rare Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
2) Fix it Felix


Willing to trade:

1) C.R.O.M.E'S Armored Shield x1
2) Mickey's Car x2
3) Marlins Reef x1 (Nemo)
4) KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS x1 (Wreck it Ralph)

I am willing to trade 2 for the Rare.


----------



## chodge

Updated list

have:
C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD x2
MICKEY'S CAR x4
KAHN x2
STITCH'S BLASTER x3
CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE x2
ALICE'S WONDERLAND x1
TULGEY WOOD x1
RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM x1
Dumbo (rare) x2
Abu (rare) x3
Buzz (rare) x1

want:
Crystal McQueen (TRU Figure)
Mike's Car (TRU Exclusive)
Magic Band
BOLT'S SUPER STRENGTH
MARLIN'S REEF
NEMO'S SEASCAPE


----------



## corbs64269

I am currently looking only for Mike's car the TRU exclusive. I have up for trade:

Abu x1
Cinderella's Coach x2
Rapunzel's Kingdom x3
Bolt x2
Carl's Cane x2
Alice's Wonderland x3

Thank you!


----------



## Medeiros83

I will trade you my Bolt and Nemo for your Rare Buzz? 



chodge said:


> Updated list
> 
> have:
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD x2
> MICKEY'S CAR x4
> KAHN x2
> STITCH'S BLASTER x3
> CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE x2
> ALICE'S WONDERLAND x1
> TULGEY WOOD x1
> RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM x1
> Dumbo (rare) x2
> Abu (rare) x3
> Buzz (rare) x1
> 
> want:
> Crystal McQueen (TRU Figure)
> Mike's Car (TRU Exclusive)
> Magic Band
> BOLT'S SUPER STRENGTH
> MARLIN'S REEF
> NEMO'S SEASCAPE


----------



## HollenAngi

I will trade you mikes car for buzz.


----------



## Medeiros83

I will trade you my Bolt and Nemo for your Rare Buzz? 



chodge said:


> Updated list
> 
> have:
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD x2
> MICKEY'S CAR x4
> KAHN x2
> STITCH'S BLASTER x3
> CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE x2
> ALICE'S WONDERLAND x1
> TULGEY WOOD x1
> RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM x1
> Dumbo (rare) x2
> Abu (rare) x3
> Buzz (rare) x1
> 
> want:
> Crystal McQueen (TRU Figure)
> Mike's Car (TRU Exclusive)
> Magic Band
> BOLT'S SUPER STRENGTH
> MARLIN'S REEF
> NEMO'S SEASCAPE


----------



## golobos

Medeiros83 said:


> Here is what I need:
> 
> 1) Rare Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
> 2) Fix it Felix
> 
> Willing to trade:
> 
> 1) C.R.O.M.E'S Armored Shield x1
> 2) Mickey's Car x2
> 3) Marlins Reef x1 (Nemo)
> 4) KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS x1 (Wreck it Ralph)
> 
> I am willing to trade 2 for the Rare.



Hi, will trade you a Buzz for Chrome and Mickeys Car.


----------



## Medeiros83

Done! Email me at [ makeller11 at gmail.com ]


golobos said:


> Hi, will trade you a Buzz for Chrome and Mickeys Car.


----------



## golobos

Medeiros83 said:


> Done! Email me at [ makeller11 at gmail.com ]



Sent


----------



## Ksweetp69

Mvincent8287 said:


> So i am excited as i have a trade on the way  .....but still have discs for trade. I know its only AinW Texture Set but its all i have left  , that being said i have two discs for trade.
> 
> 2 - Alice in Wonderland Texture Set
> 
> I am interested in any of the following as trade.
> 
> Sugar Rush Texture Set
> Sugar Rush Skydome
> Finding Nemo Texture Set
> Fix it Felix Fix You
> Jack's Pirate Booty
> UP's Cane with Tennis Balls
> Abu the Elephant
> Stitch's Blaster
> Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle
> Mulan's Kahn
> Dumbo Ride
> 
> Thanks!!! Lookin forward to chatting.




Wanna trade Cane with Tennis Balls for Alice?

Let me know

Thanks

K


----------



## Medeiros83

Hey all I am down to my last one! Help me out in completing my series 1 set!!

All I need is a Fix it Felix

Here is what I have left to trade

1) Mickey's Car x1
2) Marlins Reef x1 (Nemo)
3) KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS x1 (Wreck it Ralph)


----------



## golobos

Have the following for trade: 
1 King Candy Dessert Toppings 
1 Pieces of Eight (jack sparrow) 
1 Bolts Super Strength 
2 Rapunzels Birthday Sky 
5 Cinderellas Coach 
2 Tulgey Wood (alice) 
1 Alices Wonderland  
Rare Discs:
 2 Abu the Elephant  

Need:
 Felixs repair power 
Nemos Seascape 
Dumbo


----------



## chodge

golobos said:


> Have the following for trade:
> 1 King Candy Dessert Toppings
> 1 Pieces of Eight (jack sparrow)
> 2 Bolts Super Strength
> 2 Rapunzels Birthday Sky
> 5 Cinderellas Coach
> 2 Tulgey Wood (alice)
> 1 Alices Wonderland
> Rare Discs:
> 2 Abu the Elephant
> 
> Need:
> Felixs repair power
> Kahn
> Nemos Seascape
> Dumbo



Would you be interested in swapping a Bolt for a Kahn?


----------



## golobos

chodge said:


> Would you be interested in swapping a Bolt for a Kahn?



Reply sent


----------



## DoomBuggyHitchhiker

I only need two more discs in order to complete my collection!

I am looking for:
Buzz Lightyear
Mike's Car

I have for trade:
Dumbo
Carl's Cane 
Cinderella's Carriage (x2)

Anybody able to help me out?


----------



## skinner07

I am looking to trade alice in wonder land sky, nemo sky and stitch gun for dumbo piece of eight or nightmare before xmas


----------



## Grizz

For Trade:

3 - Cane with Tennis Balls
2 - Stitch's Blaster
3 - Sugar Rush Texture Set
1 - Sugar Rush Skydome
2 - Mickey's Jalopy
1 - Alice in Wonderland Texture
2 - Alice in Wonderland Skydome
3 - Tangled Texture Set


Need:

Fix It Felix's - Fix You 


Please PM or e-mail me with any proposals. I will consider all proposals.


----------



## linkyarmer

skinner07 said:


> I am looking to trade alice in wonder land sky, nemo sky and stitch gun for dumbo piece of eight or nightmare before xmas



Nightmare discs aren't out yet, are they?


----------



## Bo Duke

Ksweetp69 said:


> So I went on to the ebay and looked up the power disc and they are selling both Dumbo and Buzz for 12.95 each. And some poor soul will end up paying it.
> 
> Never did I think this game was ending in that direction.



I did. Heck look up the Sorcerer Mickeys on ebay from D23. going for over $100 each and they will be released next year. 

So here is what i have left
(have to trade)
Fix it Felix - 3
Chrome - 1
Pieces of 8 - 1
Stitch's Blaster - 1
Carl's Cane - 1

(needed yet)

Bolt
Sugar Rush texture
Nemo Texture
Buzz Blaster
Abu
Mikes Car

you can mail me at jknox at magicandmemoriestravel. com


----------



## calanniebu

Have the following for trade: 
Fix it Felix's Fix You Power Disc	2
C.H.R.O.M.E's damage control! Power Disc	1
Mickey's Jalopy Power Disc	2
Cinderella's Coach Power Disc	1
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc	1
Abu as an elephant Power Disc	1
Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc	3
Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc	1
Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc	2
Alice in Wonderland Sky Power Disc	1
Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc	1
Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc	1
Tangled Lantern Terrain Power Disc	3
Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc	4
Mike's Car	1

Looking to get: 
Bolt Strength Power Disc
Pirate Booty Power Disc

PM me  open to trades or purchase


----------



## golobos

calanniebu said:


> Have the following for trade:
> Fix it Felix's Fix You Power Disc	2
> C.H.R.O.M.E's damage control! Power Disc	1
> Mickey's Jalopy Power Disc	2
> Cinderella's Coach Power Disc	1
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc	1
> Abu as an elephant Power Disc	1
> Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc	3
> Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc	1
> Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc	2
> Alice in Wonderland Sky Power Disc	1
> Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc	1
> Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc	1
> Tangled Lantern Terrain Power Disc	3
> Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc	4
> Mike's Car	1
> 
> Looking to get:
> Bolt Strength Power Disc
> Pirate Booty Power Disc
> 
> PM me  open to trades or purchase



Pm sent


----------



## cseca

Thanks a bunches Geeky


----------



## Mvincent8287

Ksweetp69 said:


> Wanna trade Cane with Tennis Balls for Alice?
> 
> Let me know
> 
> Thanks
> 
> K



Sure!! Another to add to the collection would be great!! As soon as i can get it in the mail i will. I look forward to seeing the Mickey's Jalopy Disc when it arrives!! I havent seen it in person yet!!  I hope your disc arrives soon!! 

Thanks back at yah!

M


----------



## Medeiros83

Just receieved my Disc from Geeky today! Super excited. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## chodge

Updated list

Have:
C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD x2
MICKEY'S CAR x4
KAHN x1
STITCH'S BLASTER x2
CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE x3
KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS x1
ALICE'S WONDERLAND x1
TULGEY WOOD x1
RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM x1
DUMBO RARE DISC x3
ABU RARE DISC x4

Want:
TRU McQueen Figure
NEMO'S SEASCAPE


----------



## nytony2k1

chodge said:


> Updated list
> 
> Have:
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD x2
> MICKEY'S CAR x4
> KAHN x1
> STITCH'S BLASTER x2
> CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE x3
> KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS x1
> ALICE'S WONDERLAND x1
> TULGEY WOOD x1
> RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM x1
> DUMBO RARE DISC x3
> ABU RARE DISC x4
> 
> Want:
> TRU McQueen Figure
> NEMO'S SEASCAPE



I PMed you


----------



## Medeiros83

I only need one more disc to complete my set! Please help me out... 

All I need is a Fix it Felix

Here is what I have left to trade

1) Mickey's Car x1
2) Marlins Reef x1 (Nemo)
3) KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS x1 (Wreck it Ralph)

Please PM me or email me [ makeller11 at gmail.com ]


----------



## Ksweetp69

Two more successful trades!!  Thank you LovelyLola and pkgman!!!!


----------



## Medeiros83

I only need one more disc to complete my set! Please help me out... 

All I need is a Fix it Felix

Here is what I have left to trade

1) Mickey's Car x1
2) Marlins Reef x1 (Nemo)
3) KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS x1 (Wreck it Ralph)


----------



## Medeiros83

I hope you are all using tracking numbers! ANd getting insurance. For all me trades on here I have been but I sent one letter out to a friend with a disc and she received it cut in half and completely empty. I have yet to go to the post office to complain but I already know they are going to say they can't do anything becuase I didn't insure it. Just a heads up... insure everything!!! Check out the image via the link below... that is what my friend received.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00001304805203&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## nytony2k1

Updated:

01 - Bolt's Super Strength...................................0
02 - Fix It Felix's Repair Power............................0
03 - C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield........................0
04 - Pieces of Eight............................................. 0
05 - Mickey's Car............................................... .1
06 - Cinderella's Coach......................................2
07 - Kahn.............................................. ..............2
08 - Stitch's Blaster........................................... ..0
09 - Carl Fredricken's Cane................................0
10 - King Candy's Dessert..................................1
11 - Sugar Rush Sky...........................................0
12 - Alice's Wonderland......................................1
13 - Tulgey Wood.............................................. ..0
14 - Marlin's Reef.............................................. ..0 
15 - Nemo's Seascape.........................................1
16 - Rapunzel's Kingdom.....................................1
17 - Rapunzel's Birthday Sky................................0
18 - Dumbo (Rare)............................................ ...0
19 - Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster (Rare)............0
20 - Elephant Abu (Rare).....................................1(in the mail, but will be available)

Need:

Dumbo
Fix-it Felix


----------



## Bo Duke

Just saw on walmart.com that Woody is available for preorder and will be shipped on October 1st. With that said I would be willing to guess he will be in stores that day also.


----------



## nytony2k1

Updated:

01 - Bolt's Super Strength...................................0
02 - Fix It Felix's Repair Power............................0
03 - C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield........................0
04 - Pieces of Eight............................................. 0
05 - Mickey's Car............................................... .1
06 - Cinderella's Coach......................................2
07 - Kahn.............................................. ..............2
08 - Stitch's Blaster........................................... ..0
09 - Carl Fredricken's Cane................................0
10 - King Candy's Dessert..................................1
11 - Sugar Rush Sky...........................................0
12 - Alice's Wonderland......................................2
13 - Tulgey Wood.............................................. ..0
14 - Marlin's Reef.............................................. ..0
15 - Nemo's Seascape.........................................1
16 - Rapunzel's Kingdom.....................................0
17 - Rapunzel's Birthday Sky................................0
18 - Dumbo (Rare)............................................ ...0
19 - Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster (Rare)............0
20 - Elephant Abu (Rare).....................................1(in the mail, but will be available)

Need:

Dumbo
Fix-it Felix


----------



## PackageDonkey

nytony2k1 said:


> Updated:
> 
> 01 - Bolt's Super Strength...................................0
> 02 - Fix It Felix's Repair Power............................0
> 03 - C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield........................0
> 04 - Pieces of Eight............................................. 0
> 05 - Mickey's Car............................................... .1
> 06 - Cinderella's Coach......................................2
> 07 - Kahn.............................................. ..............2
> 08 - Stitch's Blaster........................................... ..0
> 09 - Carl Fredricken's Cane................................0
> 10 - King Candy's Dessert..................................1
> 11 - Sugar Rush Sky...........................................0
> 12 - Alice's Wonderland......................................1
> 13 - Tulgey Wood.............................................. ..0
> 14 - Marlin's Reef.............................................. ..0
> 15 - Nemo's Seascape.........................................1
> 16 - Rapunzel's Kingdom.....................................1
> 17 - Rapunzel's Birthday Sky................................0
> 18 - Dumbo (Rare)............................................ ...0
> 19 - Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster (Rare)............0
> 20 - Elephant Abu (Rare).....................................1(in the mail, but will be available)
> 
> Need:
> 
> Dumbo
> Fix-it Felix



I have a Fix-it Felix for one of your Cinderella's Coach


----------



## sirikool

Medeiros83 said:
			
		

> I hope you are all using tracking numbers! ANd getting insurance. For all me trades on here I have been but I sent one letter out to a friend with a disc and she received it cut in half and completely empty. I have yet to go to the post office to complain but I already know they are going to say they can't do anything becuase I didn't insure it. Just a heads up... insure everything!!! Check out the image via the link below... that is what my friend received.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=538999859486836&set=a.177396382313854.65103.100001304805203&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf



Oh wow. I'm hoping that doesn't happen to the power discs I sent.


----------



## Medeiros83

Bo Duke said:


> Just saw on walmart.com that Woody is available for preorder and will be shipped on October 1st. With that said I would be willing to guess he will be in stores that day also.



You can also pre-order at Gamestop. They have Woody, the Toy Story Playset and Jack Skellington.


----------



## linkyarmer

Bo Duke said:


> Just saw on walmart.com that Woody is available for preorder and will be shipped on October 1st. With that said I would be willing to guess he will be in stores that day also.




Woody is releasing at Walmart earlier than other stores, it's what is called a "timed-exclusive", meaning all retail chains/stores will have Woody on his regular street date, but Walmart has an early release.

This same applies for Jack Skellington at Gamestop.  As far as I know, no other playsets or figures have been announced as timed-exclusives, but I'm sure they will be at a later date.

In short, if you want Woody on 10/1, Walmart is your only option. If you want Skellington on 10/1, Gamestop is your only option.

Hope this helps!


----------



## linkyarmer

Medeiros83 said:


> You can also pre-order at Gamestop. They have Woody, the Toy Story Playset and Jack Skellington.



I just confirmed that Toy Story Playset is releasing 10/1 at Gamestop however, I think that's an error on their part, since Jack's all-store release date is supposed to be near Halloween.

I guess we'll know more closer to release date. If anyone else hears a clear cut release date, please reply!  Thanks.


----------



## nytony2k1

PackageDonkey said:


> I have a Fix-it Felix for one of your Cinderella's Coach



I pmed you


----------



## Medeiros83

linkyarmer said:


> I just confirmed that Toy Story Playset is releasing 10/1 at Gamestop however, I think that's an error on their part, since Jack's all-store release date is supposed to be near Halloween.
> 
> I guess we'll know more closer to release date. If anyone else hears a clear cut release date, please reply!  Thanks.



Yeah I wasn't sure on dates... I just new you could pre-order all from Gamestop. I have them all pre-ordered I don't care which date I get them.


----------



## Medeiros83

Got my package from Sirikool.. All in one piece! Thank you


----------



## linkyarmer

MNWDWMANIAC said:


> Sounds good to me Linkyarmer. I just sent you a PM. You can email me if you need to so we can work out the details.



Just finished a successful trade with MNWDWMANIAC! Thanks man!


----------



## linkyarmer

Just completed my second successful trade with bconneen!

Thanks again!


----------



## cseca

Good trade with *chodge* and *corbs64269*!!!
Thanks


----------



## chodge

cseca said:


> Good trade with *chodge* and *corbs64269*!!!
> Thanks



And thank you! =)


----------



## audrey2580

For Trade:
#4 Pieces of Eight 


Would like:

#10 King Candy Dessert
#11 Sugar Rush Sky 

updated 9-4


----------



## nytony2k1

Have Abu and need dumbo. Last one, someone help me out!


----------



## DoomBuggyHitchhiker

UPDATE!

I only need ONE more disc in order to complete my collection!

I am looking for:
Mike's Car

I have for trade:
Carl's Cane 
Cinderella's Coach (x2)

Anybody able to help me out?


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

Had a successful trade with linkyarmer! Thanks!


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

linkyarmer said:


> Just finished a successful trade with MNWDWMANIAC! Thanks man!



Was great trading with you!. My son Garrett says THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## RustyPelican

For those seeking Mike's car ... Toys R Us Express outlet in N. myrtle Beach had 5 "gold packs" left last night. If you've got a TRU outlet or express store near you, might be worth a look. I have 3 Mikes, and I will resume trading when wave 2 drops.


----------



## Epcot84

audrey2580 said:


> For Trade:
> #4 Pieces of Eight
> #12 Alice in Wonderland
> #14 Marlin's Reef
> 
> Would like:
> #7 Kahn
> #10 King Candy Dessert
> #11 Sugar Rush Sky
> #15 Nemo's Seascape
> 
> Thanks!!



I have a Kahn disc I can trade for Alice in Wonderland. However, just want to make sure it's the terrain disc and not the Tulgey Wood sky dome, which I already have.


----------



## jason0389

I have the following for trade (or sale if needed)

Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
Abu as an elephant Power Disc
Stitch's Blaster Power Disc
Fix it Felix's Fix You Piower Disc
Cinderella's Coach Power Disc
Kahn the Horse Power Disc
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
Bolt Strength Power Disc
Pirate Booty Power Disc
Mickey's Jalopy Power Disc
Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc
Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc
Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc
Toys R Us Exclusive Mike's Car

Some of these I have multiple so just inquire if you are looking for more than one

I'm in need of:
Figures (including Toys R Us Crystal)
Other Exclusive Discs from overseas releases
a Magic Band for unlocking the dragon

I'm willing to trade multiple discs for figures/bands as needed. Thanks


----------



## Bo Duke

Here is my updated list. (we bought some more last night LOL)

*Updated 8/30/13 1:15pm*

Here is what i Have to trade 
Bolt - 1
Fix it Felix - 2
CHROME - 1 
Pirate Booty -1 
Stitch's Blaster - 1 
Carl's Walker - 1 
Finding Nemo Skydome - 1
Buzz - 3


What I am looking for 
Sugar Rush Skydome - 1
*Mike's Car - 2*
Tron - 2


----------



## nytony2k1

Bo Duke said:


> Here is my updated list. (we bought some more last night LOL)
> 
> Here is what i Have to trade
> Bolt - 1
> Fix it Felix - 2
> CHROME - 1
> Pirate Booty -1
> Stitch's Blaster - 1
> Carl's Walker - 1
> Finding Nemo Skydome - 1
> Dumbo - 3
> Buzz - 3
> Abu - 1
> 
> What I am looking for
> Cinderella Carriage - 1
> Kahn the Horse - 1
> Sugar Rush Terrain - 1
> Sugar Rush Skydome - 1
> Finding Nemo Terrain - 2
> *Mike's Car - 2*
> Tron - 2



I NEED Dumbo!

I have Sugar Rush Terrain, Cinderella, Kahn, And Nemo Terrain.

Would you trade 1 Dumbo for 2? Or Perhaps 2 Dumbo's for all 4?

I will PM you also


----------



## sirikool

Thank you wilkeliza & Medeiros83 for the awesome trades.

*Here are my current #'s on Power Disc for trade;

BOLT'S SUPER STRENGTH - 2
C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD -1
PIECES OF EIGHT - 1
MICKEY'S CAR - 4
CINDERELLA'S COACH - 6
KAHN - 2
CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE - 6
KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS - 1
ALICE'S WONDERLAND - 4
MARLIN'S REEF - 2
RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM - 2
RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY - 1*

Looking for;
Mike's car and Rares. 

I am to do a 1 for 1 trade with commons or a 2 for 1 for your rare power disc. I will do 3 for 1 if you have the TRU exclusive mike's car for trade. I'm pretty much complete with the set and right now *I am willing to help out those who are in search of the power discs I have*. Don't be shy to ask questions. If interested, PM me. If you can't PM yet, I check this thread frequently.


----------



## audrey2580

Epcot84 said:


> I have a Kahn disc I can trade for Alice in Wonderland. However, just want to make sure it's the terrain disc and not the Tulgey Wood sky dome, which I already have.



I would love to trade.  Its disc #12 not Tugley Woods 
here's the disc list 
https://infinity.disney.com/power-discs#set1

Sending you a pm.


----------



## Bo Duke

Here is my updated list. (we bought some more last night LOL)

*Updated 8/30/13 1:50pm*

Here is what i Have to trade 
Bolt - 1
Fix it Felix - 2
CHROME - 1 
Pirate Booty -1 
Stitch's Blaster - 1 
Carl's Walker - 1 
Mickey's Car - 1
Finding Nemo Skydome - 1
Buzz - 3

What I am looking for 
*Mike's Car - 2*
Tron - 2


----------



## nytony2k1

I need dumbo and have:

01 - Bolt's Super Strength...................................0
02 - Fix It Felix's Repair Power............................0
03 - C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield........................0
04 - Pieces of Eight............................................. 0
05 - Mickey's Car............................................... .1
06 - Cinderella's Coach......................................2
07 - Kahn.............................................. ..............2
08 - Stitch's Blaster........................................... ..0
09 - Carl Fredricken's Cane................................0
10 - King Candy's Dessert..................................1
11 - Sugar Rush Sky...........................................0
12 - Alice's Wonderland......................................1
13 - Tulgey Wood.............................................. ..0
14 - Marlin's Reef.............................................. ..0 
15 - Nemo's Seascape.........................................1
16 - Rapunzel's Kingdom.....................................1
17 - Rapunzel's Birthday Sky................................0
18 - Dumbo (Rare)............................................ ...0
19 - Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster (Rare)............0
20 - Elephant Abu (Rare).....................................1


----------



## corbs64269

cseca said:


> Good trade with *chodge* and *corbs64269*!!!
> Thanks



Thank you! And I can vouch for cseca, and excellent trader!


----------



## Medeiros83

Another successful trade complete! Thanks Golobos! 





golobos said:


> Hi, will trade you a Buzz for Chrome and Mickeys Car.


----------



## Medeiros83

Glad you got your disc!!! And thanks for the super cute pins you added! 



sirikool said:


> Thank you wilkeliza & Medeiros83 for the awesome trades.
> 
> *Here are my current #'s on Power Disc for trade;
> 
> BOLT'S SUPER STRENGTH - 2
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD -1
> PIECES OF EIGHT - 1
> MICKEY'S CAR - 4
> CINDERELLA'S COACH - 6
> KAHN - 2
> CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE - 6
> KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS - 1
> ALICE'S WONDERLAND - 4
> MARLIN'S REEF - 2
> RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM - 2
> RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY - 1*
> 
> Looking for;
> Mike's car and Rares.
> 
> I am to do a 1 for 1 trade with commons or a 2 for 1 for your rare power disc. I will do 3 for 1 if you have the TRU exclusive mike's car for trade. I'm pretty much complete with the set and right now *I am willing to help out those who are in search of the power discs I have*. Don't be shy to ask questions. If interested, PM me. If you can't PM yet, I check this thread frequently.


----------



## nytony2k1

I need dumbo and have:

01 - Bolt's Super Strength...................................0
02 - Fix It Felix's Repair Power............................0
03 - C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield........................0
04 - Pieces of Eight............................................. 0
05 - Mickey's Car............................................... .1
06 - Cinderella's Coach......................................2
07 - Kahn.............................................. ..............2
08 - Stitch's Blaster........................................... ..0
09 - Carl Fredricken's Cane................................0
10 - King Candy's Dessert..................................1
11 - Sugar Rush Sky...........................................0
12 - Alice's Wonderland......................................1
13 - Tulgey Wood.............................................. ..0
14 - Marlin's Reef.............................................. ..0 
15 - Nemo's Seascape.........................................1
16 - Rapunzel's Kingdom.....................................1
17 - Rapunzel's Birthday Sky................................0
18 - Dumbo (Rare)............................................ ...0
19 - Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster (Rare)............0
20 - Elephant Abu (Rare).....................................1


----------



## cseca

audrey2580 said:


> For Trade:
> #4 Pieces of Eight
> #12 Alice in Wonderland
> #14 Marlin's Reef
> 
> Would like:
> #7 Kahn
> #10 King Candy Dessert
> #11 Sugar Rush Sky
> #15 Nemo's Seascape
> 
> Thanks!!



Hi,
Do you still need Nemo's Seascape?
I need Marlin's reef if you still have it.

Thanks.


----------



## corbs64269

I am now only looking for Mike's car from TRU.

I have for trade:
Abu x1 (rare)
Buzz x1 (rare)
Alice's wonderland x3
Cinderella's coach x2
Bolt x2
Pieces of eight x1
Carl's cane x2
Mickey's car x1
Kahn x1
Tulgey Wood x1
Rapunzel's Birthday sky x3
Rapunzel's Kingdom x1

Thank you!


----------



## Mvincent8287

Woooooo!!!  My disc arrived from Ksweetp69,  THANKYOU!!! Looking forward to more trades in the future!! Looking to do more trades!!!


----------



## snowman84

I Have
Wreck It Ralph Sky-2
Astro Blasters Ride-1
Khan The Horse-1
Nemo Sky-1
I Would Like
Mikes Car
Carls Cane From Up
Stichs Blaster
Or Any Circle Or Rare Ones
Up For Trade
Wreck It Ralph Sky-2
Nemo Sky-1


----------



## nytony2k1

Updated:

01 - Bolt's Super Strength...................................0
02 - Fix It Felix's Repair Power............................0
03 - C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield........................0
04 - Pieces of Eight............................................. 0
05 - Mickey's Car............................................... .1
06 - Cinderella's Coach......................................2
07 - Kahn.............................................. ..............2
08 - Stitch's Blaster........................................... ..0
09 - Carl Fredricken's Cane................................0
10 - King Candy's Dessert..................................1
11 - Sugar Rush Sky...........................................0
12 - Alice's Wonderland......................................1
13 - Tulgey Wood.............................................. ..0
14 - Marlin's Reef.............................................. ..0 
15 - Nemo's Seascape.........................................1
16 - Rapunzel's Kingdom.....................................1
17 - Rapunzel's Birthday Sky................................0
18 - Dumbo (Rare)............................................ ...0
19 - Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster (Rare)............0
20 - Elephant Abu (Rare).....................................1

Need:

Dumbo


----------



## cseca

Good trade with *HWKI2*!!!
Thanks


----------



## sirikool

Snowman84

I will trade you my
Carls Cane - 1
Bolt's Strength - 1

For your;
Astro Blaster - 1

Email me at
SIRIKULSTAKES at YAHOO dot COM
Maybe i can sweeten the deal a bit more if you'd like. I will also ship first, unless you beat me to it.


----------



## mmdisneylover

nytony2k1 said:


> I NEED Dumbo!
> 
> I have Sugar Rush Terrain, Cinderella, Kahn, And Nemo Terrain.
> 
> Would you trade 1 Dumbo for 2? Or Perhaps 2 Dumbo's for all 4?
> 
> I will PM you also



We have a Cinderella would like a dumbo if you still need it.  My son is seven and wants this or Abu.


----------



## mmdisneylover

golobos said:


> Pm sent



Have lighten bolt for Abu if you still have or something else.


----------



## untfan

***** UPDATED 08/31/2013 @ 8:00 PM PDT *****

NEED:
- Mickey's Car (#5 of 20)
- Stitch's Blaster (#8 of 20) --> Pending in Trade
- King Candy's Dessert Toppings [Textures] (#10 of 20)
- Sugar Rush Sky [Sky] (#11 of 20)

HAVE TO TRADE:
- Fix-It Felix's Repair Power (#2 of 20)
- (2) C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield (#3 of 20) --> (1) Pending in Trade, (1) Still Available
- Kahn (#7 of 20)
- (4) Alice's Wonderland [Textures] (#12 of 20)
- Tulgey Wood [Sky] (#13 of 20)
- Rapunzel's Kingdom [Textures] (#16 of 20)
- Rapunzel's Birthday [Sky] (#17 of 20)
- (2) Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster (#19 of 20)
- Abu the Elephant (#20 of 20)


Reply or Message me to setup a trade.


----------



## nytony2k1

mmdisneylover said:


> We have a Cinderella would like a dumbo if you still need it.  My son is seven and wants this or Abu.



I need dumbo, are you saying you have dumbo to trade?


----------



## sirikool

Hey untfan

I have mickey's car & Sugar Rush Skydome

For your Abu


you can email me at
SIRIKULSTAKES at YAHOO dot COM


----------



## Mouse7116

I don't know why it didn't dawn on me to think about trading until today, but yea I found the trade thread!

I have for Trade:

Stitch's Blaster (2)
Carl Fredricksen's Cane (2)
King Candy's Dessert Toppings (2)
Alice's Wonderland (2)
Rapunzel's Kingdom (2)
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (1)

What I need:

Bolt's Super Strength
Fix It Felix's Repair Power
Cinderella's Coach
Sugar Rush Sky
Tulgey Wood
Nemo's Seascape
Dumbo
Buzz

Please pm me if you would like to trade!


----------



## troyrking

I have the following duplicates to trade:

Bolt (2)
Fix It Felix (2)
Pieces of Eight (3)
Cinderella's Coach (2)
Kahn the Horse (2)
Stitch's Blaster (3)
Carl's Cane (4)
Alice (Texture Set) (1)
Alice (Skydome) (4)
Nemo (Texture Set) (2)
Tangled (Texture Set) (2)

I need:

CHROME Damage Control
Buzz's Astro Blaster
Mike's Car

I will trade multiple duplicates for those I am missing.  Please message me to make a trade so I can return my life to normal!


----------



## PackageDonkey

I need:
03 - C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield
04 - Pieces of Eight
06 - Cinderella's Coach
11 - Sugar Rush Sky
12 - Alice's Wonderland
15 - Nemo's Seascape
18 - Dumbo (Rare)
19 - Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster (Rare)
20 - Elephant Abu (Rare)

I have for trade:
05 - Mickey's Car   1
08 - Stitch's Blaster   2
09 - Carl Fredricken's Cane   1
10 - King Candy's Dessert   1
14 - Marlin's Reef   4
16 - Rapunzel's Kingdom   1
17 - Rapunzel's Birthday Sky   1


----------



## momcanplaytoo

jason0389 said:


> I have the following for trade (or sale if needed)
> 
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc
> Abu as an elephant Power Disc
> Stitch's Blaster Power Disc
> Fix it Felix's Fix You Piower Disc
> Cinderella's Coach Power Disc
> Kahn the Horse Power Disc
> Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle Power Disc
> Bolt Strength Power Disc
> Pirate Booty Power Disc
> Mickey's Jalopy Power Disc
> Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc
> Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc
> Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc
> Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc
> Toys R Us Exclusive Mike's Car
> 
> Some of these I have multiple so just inquire if you are looking for more than one
> 
> I'm in need of:
> Figures (including Toys R Us Crystal)
> Other Exclusive Discs from overseas releases
> a Magic Band for unlocking the dragon
> 
> I'm willing to trade multiple discs for figures/bands as needed. Thanks



Jason0385,
You have a few of these that my children need for their set.  Unfortunately, we do not have any overseas discs or Magic Band to trade you, but we are interested in maybe buying a few.  How much are you willing to sell some of your discs for individually?  Thanks for your time.


----------



## akapple4

we would LOVE a dumbo ride, Abu, also need Alice in Wonderland, Chrome, Ralph (sugar rush), Bolt, Kahn, Marlins seascape, Mickey's car, Buzz, Mike's Car, Pieces of 8, Fix it Felix

We have a Carl's Cane, Cinderella's Coach, and Rapunzels Birthday sky we could trade


----------



## HWKI2

For trade:

Rapunzel's Kingdom
Alice's Wonderland (2)
Nemo - Marlin's Reef
Mickey's Jalopy Car (3)
Carl Fredricksen
Kahn (Mulan's Horse)

Looking for:
CHROME
Bolt
Jack Sparrow - Pieces of Eight
Felix

Also have an extra Syndrome figure to trade for any 3 of the ones I need.  Please email me directly at: wdwnewsATyahoo.com with your offers as I will check that more frequently than PM's.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## audrey2580

If you have a Toys R Us near by they are doing a trading event on Saturday

Infinity Power Disc Trade Event September 7th 12-2 pm. Bring your own Disney Infinity power discs and trade with your friends. Plus get special Disney coupons.


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

Just completed a successful trade with chodge


----------



## PackageDonkey

Just received my disc from nytony2k1.


----------



## PackageDonkey

PackageDonkey said:


> I need:
> 03 - C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield
> 04 - Pieces of Eight
> 11 - Sugar Rush Sky
> 12 - Alice's Wonderland
> 15 - Nemo's Seascape
> 18 - Dumbo (Rare)
> 19 - Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster (Rare)
> 20 - Elephant Abu (Rare)
> 
> I have for trade:
> 05 - Mickey's Car   1
> 08 - Stitch's Blaster   2
> 09 - Carl Fredricken's Cane   1
> 10 - King Candy's Dessert   1
> 14 - Marlin's Reef   4
> 16 - Rapunzel's Kingdom   1
> 17 - Rapunzel's Birthday Sky   1



Updating my list.


----------



## sirikool

Just sent you a PM, but didn't see your update. So here's my new offer.

I have 
Alice's Wonderland (#12) & Nemo's Seascape (#15)

For your;
2 Stitch's Blaster (#8)


----------



## sirikool

Just PMed you and Emailed my offer. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## PackageDonkey

sirikool said:


> Just PMed you and Emailed my offer. Hope to hear from you soon.



I cannot PM yet, so PM me your email address and mailing address. I will get those in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## calanniebu

Have the following for trade: 
Fix it Felix's Fix You Power Disc	2
C.H.R.O.M.E's damage control! Power Disc	1
Mickey's Jalopy Power Disc	2
Cinderella's Coach Power Disc	1
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc	1
Abu as an elephant Power Disc	1
Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc	3
Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc	1
Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc	2
Alice in Wonderland Sky Power Disc	1
Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc	1
Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc	1
Tangled Lantern Terrain Power Disc	3
Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc	4
Mike's Car	1

Looking to get: 
Bolt Strength Power Disc
Pirate Booty Power Disc

PM me open to trades or purchase


----------



## Flynn_Rider

I have an extra Alice (Texture) and Carl'a cane

Will take anything BUT Chrome, Kahn and Abu the elephant. PM me offers


----------



## mmdisneylover

calanniebu said:


> Have the following for trade:
> Fix it Felix's Fix You Power Disc	2
> C.H.R.O.M.E's damage control! Power Disc	1
> Mickey's Jalopy Power Disc	2
> Cinderella's Coach Power Disc	1
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc	1
> Abu as an elephant Power Disc	1
> Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc	3
> Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc	1
> Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc	2
> Alice in Wonderland Sky Power Disc	1
> Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc	1
> Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc	1
> Tangled Lantern Terrain Power Disc	3
> Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc	4
> Mike's Car	1
> 
> Looking to get:
> Bolt Strength Power Disc
> Pirate Booty Power Disc
> 
> PM me open to trades or purchase



Have 1 bolt and would like Abu if you want to trade


----------



## mmdisneylover

Flynn_Rider said:


> I have an extra Alice (Texture) and Carl'a cane
> 
> Will take anything BUT Chrome, Kahn and Abu the elephant. PM me offers



I have bolt to trade if you want it.


----------



## mmdisneylover

HWKI2 said:


> For trade:
> 
> Rapunzel's Kingdom
> Alice's Wonderland (2)
> Nemo - Marlin's Reef
> Mickey's Jalopy Car (3)
> Carl Fredricksen
> Kahn (Mulan's Horse)
> 
> Looking for:
> CHROME
> Bolt
> Jack Sparrow - Pieces of Eight
> Felix
> 
> Also have an extra Syndrome figure to trade for any 3 of the ones I need.  Please email me directly at: wdwnewsATyahoo.com with your offers as I will check that more frequently than PM's.  Thanks in advance.



We have bolt and would like mickeys car if you want to trade.


----------



## noahs

Looking to trade I have the following:
Stitch's blaster(1)
Fix it Felix (2)
Finding nemo skydome
Tangled skydome
Chrome damaged control
Tangled texture set

I need:
Mikes car
Cinderellas coach
Mickeys jalopy
Abu the elephant
Finding nemo texture set
Alice in wonderland texture set
Sugar rush texture set

If interested just email me brandismith63 @ yahoo.com


----------



## grifmom3

I have a CHROME and Fix It Felix Terrain (AKA King Candy's Dessert Toppings) if you're willing to trade for the Syndrome (plus I'll pay you the difference of $8 since Syndrome is $14 and Power Disc packs of 2 are $6).


----------



## PackageDonkey

noahs said:


> Looking to trade I have the following:
> Stitch's blaster(2)
> Fix it Felix (2)
> Finding nemo skydome
> Pirate booty
> Tangled skydome
> Chrome damaged control
> Tangled texture set
> 
> I need:
> Mikes car
> Cinderellas coach
> Mickeys jalopy
> Abu the elephant
> Finding nemo texture set
> Alice in wonderland texture set
> Sugar rush texture set
> 
> If interested just email me



You left out your email. You can email me at jessecab at hotmail dot com. I will trade you a Mickeys Jalopy for a Pirates booty.


----------



## sirikool

Here are my current #'s on Power Disc for trade;

*C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD -1
MICKEY'S CAR - 7
CINDERELLA'S COACH - 7
KAHN - 1
CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE - 6
KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS - 2
SUGAR RUSH SKY - 1
ALICE'S WONDERLAND - 3
MARLIN'S REEF - 2
RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM - 4
RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY - 1*

Looking for;
Mike's car and Rares. Will also do 5 power disc for 1 figure.


----------



## jwozy

Hi, 

I need Dumbo for my son and have both Bolt and Pirate and any of the other regular to trade for it. I don't have enough post to send you a pm.

Thanks




calanniebu said:


> Have the following for trade:
> Fix it Felix's Fix You Power Disc	2
> C.H.R.O.M.E's damage control! Power Disc	1
> Mickey's Jalopy Power Disc	2
> Cinderella's Coach Power Disc	1
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc	1
> Abu as an elephant Power Disc	1
> Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc	3
> Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc	1
> Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc	2
> Alice in Wonderland Sky Power Disc	1
> Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc	1
> Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc	1
> Tangled Lantern Terrain Power Disc	3
> Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc	4
> Mike's Car	1
> 
> Looking to get:
> Bolt Strength Power Disc
> Pirate Booty Power Disc
> 
> PM me open to trades or purchase


----------



## noahs

PackageDonkey said:


> You left out your email. You can email me at jessecab at hotmail dot com. I will trade you a Mickeys Jalopy for a Pirates booty.



Sorry! My email is brandismith63 at yahoo.com


----------



## noahs

Flynn rider I can trade. Just email me.


----------



## jack'smom

Thanks for the trade nytony2k1!


----------



## grifmom3

We have the following to trade:
Mickey's Car
Cinderella's Coach
Kahn
King Candy's Dessert (Wreck-It Ralph terrain)

Looking for:
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (dark background with lanterns)
any Rares (Dumbo, Abu, Buzz's Astro Blaster)
or any TRU Exclusives (Mike's Car)

PM me if you would like to trade.  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have:

Bolt's Super Strength/Bolt Strength: 4
Kahn: 1
Carl Fredricksen's Cane/Cane with Tennis Balls: 5
King Candy's Dessert Toppings/Sugar Rush Texture Set: 1
Sugar Rush Sky/Sugar Rush Skydome: 1
Alice's Wonderland/Alice in Wonderland Texture Set: 2
Rapunzel's Kingdom/Tangled Skydome: 2 
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky/Tangled Texture Set: 2

I don't need anything anymore, but I will consider the following items for trade:

Magic Band for the dragon (2 for 1)
Rares from other countries (3 for 1)
C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield/CHROME Damage Control
Pieces of Eight/Pirate Booty
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle (2 for 1)
Mike's Car (2 for 1)

I only ship the power discs in a bubble envelope with a tracking number so you can track your package. I had four successful trades and three more trades in the mail. Thank you to everyone who trade with me.


----------



## mjallemand

Hey guys and gals. I've been doing my trading on another board and I've developed a series of images that may help streamline the trade list process.

Here's a link to the gallery with all the images.

For example, I've been listing my discs like this:

AVAILABLE:





 | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




REQUESTING:





 | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just an idea if ya'll are interested.


----------



## sirikool

mjallemand said:


> Hey guys and gals. I've been doing my trading on another board and I've developed a series of images that may help streamline the trade list process.
> 
> Here's a link to the gallery with all the images.
> 
> For example, I've been listing my discs like this:
> 
> AVAILABLE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REQUESTING:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just an idea if ya'll are interested.



Great Link. I just might use this to help identify things better in series 2.


----------



## mjallemand

sirikool said:


> Great Link. I just might use this to help identify things better in series 2.



Oh, well, I'll have to make images for series 2 once they've all be revealed.


----------



## linkyarmer

In case some didn't see, the TRU trade event is tomorrow (Saturday, Sept 7) from noon-2PM.  Their ad this week also reveals that the next exclusive disc is available starting tomorrow. It is one of the Tron (hex) theme discs, can't tell which one from the picture, I think it's the grid sky, but I could be mistaken. 

Just thought I'd share and/or remind people!

Happy trading!

http://toysrusv2.shoplocal.com/TRUT...56:ShopLocal:SavingsCenter&CityStateZip=75019


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2013/...ellington-tron-toy-story-in-space-and-beyond/


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

I'm sure many of you have seen the "ultra rare" discs for sale on Ebay. For those of you haven't I put a group of pictures together to show off. All these discs were made available through EB Games in Australia. These are the same discs that seem to be set up as TRU Exclusives through Toys R Us. You get a good view of the Tron disc set to release later this morning (at the bottom). Whatever you do - Don't pay extra for these discs. As I understand they will all be available in time in the US. 

Just neat to see them.

I've also posted a picture of the Magicband that activates the Dragon Gate. You can find more about this at this link - http://zannaland.com/exclusive-disney-infinity-special-item-unlocked-with-magic-band/


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

Here are the pieces we have for trade:

x2 FIX IT FELIX'S REPAIR 
x1 CINDERELLA'S COACH
x2 SUGAR RUSH SKY
x2 MARLIN'S REEF
x2 NEMO'S SEASCAPE
x1 RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY
x1 DUMBO (RARE)
x2 MIKES CAR (Toy R US Exclusive) 

We are in need of the Tron disc that released today.

Thanks!


----------



## Epcot84

Had a positive trade experience with audrey2580!

Currently I have these available to trade:

Alice in Wonderland textures
Khan
Fix It Felix

I'm looking for:

Tangled Sky Dome
Tangled Textures
Carl's Cane
Buzz Astro Blaster


----------



## mmdisneylover

I have 

7 Tron red disc trus red disc
3 Cinderella carriage
1 wreck it Ralph terrain
1 Alice terrain



I need 

Dumbo 
Buzz
Abu 
Stitch
Fix it Felix
Chrome both
Kahn 
Nero both
Zurg
Peter Pan
Marlin
Mikes car
Scrooge
Merlin


 Pm me if you want to trade.


----------



## mmdisneylover

MNWDWMANIAC said:


> Here are the pieces we have for trade:
> 
> x2 FIX IT FELIX'S REPAIR
> x1 CINDERELLA'S COACH
> x2 SUGAR RUSH SKY
> x2 MARLIN'S REEF
> x2 NEMO'S SEASCAPE
> x1 RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY
> x1 DUMBO (RARE)
> x2 MIKES CAR (Toy R US Exclusive)
> 
> We are in need of the Tron disc that released today.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://s808.photobucket.com/user/Flamerockdan/media/null_zpsde9e811f.jpg.html



I have Tron guy from today would like Dumbo.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Thanks bestdonaldfan for the trade!!!


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

mmdisneylover said:


> I have Tron guy from today would like Dumbo.



I sent you a PM


----------



## Wilson.dvc

Hi Everyone,

*Available For Trade*

















x3

*Needed*






































*Will trade Rare Discs 1:1 for another Rare Disc or 2:1 for Common Discs*

*Thanks!*


----------



## Epcot84

Wilson.dvc said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Available For Trade
> x3
> 
> Needed
> 
> 
> Will trade Rare Discs 1:1 for another Rare Disc or 2:1 for Common Discs
> 
> Thanks!



I have fix it Felix, khan and Alice textures. Would be willing to trade 2 of those for buzz, and another for Carl's cane. Please pm me if interested, I haven't posted enough yet to be able to pm.


----------



## Frollo27

Hi Everyone,

I have the following for trade:

1 Marlin's Reef
1 Stich's Blaster
1 Sugar Rush Sky
1 Cinderella Coach
1 Rapunzel's Kingdom
1 King Candy's Desert Topping

I need:

Buzz Astro Blaster
Mike's Car
Nemo's Seascape

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## Bo Duke

Here is my most recent list to trade.
















x2



x3



x2






x3















x3



x3



x3

Looking for Mikes Car, Tron or others released from other countries not yet available here.


----------



## jrmasm

Bo Duke, I have Mike's car.  Looking for Abu. PM if you're interested.


----------



## robbyandcarla

Here's what we have to trade:

Kahn
Stich blaster
Carl's cane
Sugar rush sky
Pirate booty
Tron

2x fix it Felix's fix you

Looking for:

Alice and wonderland sky 
Finding nemo terrain
Elephant Abu
Astro blaster
Dumbo ride
Mikes car


----------



## linkyarmer

I don't need anything, so please just make me a trade offer for what you want, thanks. 

Tron Powerup disc (2)
Pcs of 8
Dumbo
Rapunzel Texture Theme (Not Lanterns)
Cinderella's Carriage
Mulan Kahn Horse
Mickey's Jalopi
Carl's Cane


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

Thanks mouse 7116 for the even trade.


----------



## linkyarmer

So I made 2 trades at the TRU Trade Event today. On top of that, the store had about 8 different discs that they were allowing people to swap for if they needed any.

The turn out for trading wasn't great, but the sales were BETTER than launch week.

I managed to get four Tron Exclusive packs and now officially have doubles of every disc (one to store, one to play), plus some triples (for trading). 

I'll probably save some of my extras for Wave 2,  but hit me up if you need any of what I listed in my previous post.  

Happy Trading!


----------



## robbyandcarla

linkyarmer said:


> I don't need anything, so please just make me a trade offer for what you want, thanks.
> 
> Tron Powerup disc (2)
> Pcs of 8
> Dumbo
> Rapunzel Texture Theme (Not Lanterns)
> Cinderella's Carriage
> Mulan Kahn Horse
> Mickey's Jalopi
> Carl's Cane



Could I get your dumbo for anything I have? We have Kahn and fix it Felix and others I posted on the forum


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

Thanks Mouse7116 for helping my son get his collection back to 100%. It good to see traders trying to help each other out.







MNWDWMANIAC said:


> Here are the pieces we have for trade:
> 
> x2 FIX IT FELIX'S REPAIR
> x1 CINDERELLA'S COACH
> x2 SUGAR RUSH SKY
> x2 MARLIN'S REEF
> x2 NEMO'S SEASCAPE
> x1 RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY
> x1 DUMBO (RARE)
> x2 MIKES CAR (Toy R US Exclusive)
> 
> We are in need of the Tron disc that released today.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

mmdisneylover said:


> I have
> 
> 7 Tron red disc trus red disc
> 3 Cinderella carriage
> 1 wreck it Ralph terrain
> 1 Alice terrain
> 
> I need
> 
> Dumbo
> Buzz
> Abu
> Stitch
> Fix it Felix
> Chrome both
> Kahn
> Nero both
> Zurg
> Peter Pan
> Marlin
> Mikes car
> Scrooge
> Merlin
> 
> Pm me if you want to trade.



How about Tron for Abu?


----------



## robbyandcarla

How about our tron for your mikes car?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

robbyandcarla said:


> Here's what we have to trade:
> 
> Kahn
> Stich blaster
> Carl's cane
> Sugar rush sky
> Pirate booty
> Tron
> 
> 2x fix it Felix's fix you
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> Alice and wonderland sky
> Finding nemo terrain
> Elephant Abu
> Astro blaster
> Dumbo ride
> Mikes car



I am interested in Tron and I have Dumbo for trade.


----------



## PoohbearMama

MNWDWMANIAC said:


> Thanks Mouse7116 for helping my son get his collection back to 100%. It good to see traders trying to help each other out.



Would like to trade a Tron for one of your Mike's.  I tried sending a PM but I am not sure that it went through.  email is jawandtsmommy@gmail.com


----------



## hackb004

Hello all! I am looking for Abu and Pieces of eight

I have these for trade... rare for rare would be best.
Dumbo
Tugley Wood
Cinderella coach
Mickey's Car
Kahn
Fix-It_Felix


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have:  

Bolt's Super Strength/Bolt Strength: 4
Fix It Felix's Repair Power: 1
Mickey's Car: 2
Cinderella's Coach: 2
Kahn: 3
Carl Fredricksen's Cane/Cane with Tennis Balls: 4
King Candy's Dessert Toppings/Sugar Rush Texture Set: 2
Alice's Wonderland/Alice in Wonderland Texture Set: 2
Tulgey Wood/Alice in Wonderland Skydome:1
Marlin's Reef:1
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky/Tangled Texture Set: 1

I will accept the following items for trade since I don't need anything anymore:  

Magic Band for the dragon (3 for 1) 
Zurg's Wrath, Merlin's Summon, Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime, Tron Skydome, Tron Texture Set, Peter Pan's Flight, Stitch's Longboard, the other CHROME (3 for 1) 
C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield/CHROME Damage Control 
Pieces of Eight/Pirate Booty
Abu the Elephant (2 for 1)
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle (2 for 1)
Dumbo's Ride (2 for 1)
Mike's Car (2 for 1) 
Tron User Control (2 for 1)

I only ship the power discs in a bubble envelope with a tracking number so you can track your package. Thank you to everyone who trade with me.


----------



## robbyandcarla

Here's what we have to trade:
  Kahn
 Stich blaster 
Sugar rush sky 
Pirate booty 
Bolt strength  
Alice and wonderland terrain 
Tangled sky 
Tron 

 2x  
fix it Felix's fix you 
Carl's cane  

3x 
Finding nemo sky  

Looking for:  Finding nemo terrain 
Elephant Abu 
Astro blaster 
Dumbo ride 
Mikes car


----------



## BMcG0184

I NEED:

Dumbo's Ride - PENDING
Elephant Abu

I HAVE for trade:

(1) Pieces of Eight (Jack Sparrow coin)
(2) Bolt's Super Strength
(1) TRU Tron Round - PENDING
(1) Cinderella Carriage 
(2) Carl Fredrickson's cane
(1) Kahn (Mulan's Horse)
(1) Mickey's Jalopy
(1) Stitch Blaster
(2) Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
(2) Rapunzel's Kingdom
(4) Alice's Wonderland
(1) Sugar Rush Sky


----------



## BMcG0184

linkyarmer said:


> So I made 2 trades at the TRU Trade Event today. On top of that, the store had about 8 different discs that they were allowing people to swap for if they needed any.
> 
> The turn out for trading wasn't great, but the sales were BETTER than launch week.
> 
> I managed to get four Tron Exclusive packs and now officially have doubles of every disc (one to store, one to play), plus some triples (for trading).
> 
> I'll probably save some of my extras for Wave 2,  but hit me up if you need any of what I listed in my previous post.
> 
> Happy Trading!



We went to our TRU event also.  It was a total of 3 people for the whole event.  They did have 21 of the gold TRU packs available for purchase, so we each purchased a few.  They also had a raffle to buy the last crystal Lightning McQueen, which we picked up on launch day, so we didn't need him.  I was really disappointed with the turnout.

We only need two more rare's and our collection will be complete.

SO CLOSE! lol


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

BMcG0184 said:


> I NEED:
> 
> Dumbo's Ride
> Elephant Abu
> 
> I HAVE for trade:
> 
> (1) Pieces of Eight (Jack Sparrow coin)
> (2) Bolt's Super Strength
> (1) TRU Tron Round
> (1) Cinderella Carriage
> (2) Carl Fredrickson's cane
> (1) Kahn (Mulan's Horse)
> (1) Mickey's Jalopy
> (1) Stitch Blaster
> (2) Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> (2) Rapunzel's Kingdom
> (4) Alice's Wonderland
> (1) Sugar Rush Sky



I am interested in TRU Tron Round. I can trade you Dumbo's Ride.


----------



## BMcG0184

Edited


----------



## sirikool

robbyandcarla

Do you still need Tulgey Woods (Alice's Wonderland SKY) & Nemo Terrain?

I have both for your Tron disc.

email me at;

SIRIKULSTAKES at YAHOO dot COM


----------



## BMcG0184

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I am interested in TRU Tron Round. I can trade you Dumbo's Ride.



Sounds great!  How do we go about getting each others addresses?


----------



## PackageDonkey

A successful trade with sirikool. Thank you.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

BMcG0184 said:


> Sounds great!  How do we go about getting each others addresses?



I will pm you my email address and address and you can send me your address there


----------



## BMcG0184

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I will pm you my email address and address and you can send me your address there



Sounds great!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

BMcG0184 said:


> Sounds great!



PM sent


----------



## BMcG0184

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> PM sent



I sent you an e-mail!


----------



## BMcG0184

BMcG0184 said:


> I NEED:
> 
> Dumbo's Ride - PENDING
> Elephant Abu
> 
> I HAVE for trade:
> 
> (1) Pieces of Eight (Jack Sparrow coin)
> (2) Bolt's Super Strength
> (1) TRU Tron Round - PENDING
> (1) Cinderella Carriage
> (2) Carl Fredrickson's cane
> (1) Kahn (Mulan's Horse)
> (1) Mickey's Jalopy
> (1) Stitch Blaster
> (2) Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> (2) Rapunzel's Kingdom
> (4) Alice's Wonderland
> (1) Sugar Rush Sky



We are still looking for Elephant Abu.


----------



## sirikool

PackageDonkey said:


> A successful trade with sirikool. Thank you.



Thank you PackageDonkey for the trade.

I am waaaaaay to lazy to keep reposting what I have. My friend threw a bunch of power disc at me and I am opening up trades for him. We have an large amount of commons put together and are seeking RARES & Exclusives. We pretty much have duplicates of commons except SUGAR RUSH SKY (#11) and running a little low on Circle Disc.

We will do 2 commons for 1 rare/ TRU excl and in some rare cases (which is his call) 3 commons for 1 rare/TRU excl.

People who can't PM yet. Go say hi 10x in the welcome board to 10 different people. HAHAHA.

Hope the best for everyone. The honor system is pretty good with Disney Fans. Lets keep it going Guys and Gals.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I love love love this thread. It is easier to trade online. I have a complete set again. Thank you everyone who have traded with me. I hope you all received the packages that I sent out. I received all packages from you guys.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Updated my list.


----------



## robbyandcarla

sirikool said:


> robbyandcarla
> 
> Do you still need Tulgey Woods (Alice's Wonderland SKY) & Nemo Terrain?
> 
> I have both for your Tron disc.
> 
> email me at;
> 
> SIRIKULSTAKES at YAHOO dot COM



I have the Alice and wonderland sky but thank you


----------



## BMcG0184

BMcG0184 said:


> I NEED:
> 
> Dumbo's Ride - PENDING
> Elephant Abu
> 
> I HAVE for trade:
> 
> (1) Pieces of Eight (Jack Sparrow coin)
> (2) Bolt's Super Strength
> (1) TRU Tron Round - PENDING
> (1) Cinderella Carriage
> (2) Carl Fredrickson's cane
> (1) Kahn (Mulan's Horse)
> (1) Mickey's Jalopy
> (1) Stitch Blaster
> (2) Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> (2) Rapunzel's Kingdom
> (4) Alice's Wonderland
> (1) Sugar Rush Sky



We are still in need of Elephant Abu.  I would be willing to trade several of the above for it.


----------



## grifmom3

Ditto what sirikool and DisneyInfinityFan said.  This is a great thread for trading!  Thank you everyone!  My kids are so excited to see what I've gotten for them every day.

Here is my updated list of what we have and don't need:
Mickey's Car (1)
Cinderella's Coach (2)
Kahn (3)
Stitch's Blaster (1)
King Candy's Dessert/Wreck-It Ralph terrain (1)
Tulgey Wood/Alice's sky (1)

Need:
Dumbo
Abu the Elephant
Buzz's Astro Blaster
Mike's Car

We have our basic set of 17, and looking to get any Rares or TRU Exclusives now.  We're willing to trade 2-to-1 or even 3-to-1 if we have what you need and would like to help my kids complete their set.

Thank you!  Happy trading everyone!


----------



## SqueekieKitty

HAVE: 
Fix It Felix x1
Pieces of Eight x1
Cinderella's Coach x4
Carl's Cane x6
Alice's Wonderland x3
Tudgley Wood x1
Rapunzel's Kingdom x3
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky x1

NEED:
All rares except Mike's car
Marlin's Reef
Mickey's Car

Willing to trade multiple commons for a rare.


----------



## sanfran22

I have the tron disc available for any of the overseas rares.....lmk


----------



## sanfran22

SqueekieKitty said:


> HAVE:
> Fix It Felix x1
> Pieces of Eight x1
> Cinderella's Coach x4
> Carl's Cane x6
> Alice's Wonderland x3
> Tudgley Wood x1
> Rapunzel's Kingdom x3
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky x1
> 
> NEED:
> All rares except Mike's car
> Marlin's Reef
> Mickey's Car
> 
> Willing to trade multiple commons for a rare.



I believe i have a marlins reef i could trade for felix. Lmk if interested.


----------



## zpbarn01

Here's what I have to trade:

-Cinderella's Coach x1
-Stitch's Blaster x2
- Carl's Walker x4
- Alice in Wonderland Terrain x2
- Tangled Sky x1
-Tangled Terrain x2

What I need:

-Bolt's Strength
- Pirate Booty
- Mickey's Jalopy
- Kahn the Horse
- Dumbo Ride
- Elephant Abu
- Finding Nemo Terrain
- Tron

If anyone would like to set up a trade, please send me an email. Look forward to trading with you all! zbarnett210@aol.com


----------



## Jey12

Looking to complete our disc set.  Here's what we have extras of....

Bolt x2
Sugar rush sky x1
Alice Terrain  x1
Mickey's Jalopy x1
Cinderella's coach x1
Tangled Terrain x1
Tangled Sky x1
Nemo Terrain x1


What we still need
Mike's car
Fix it Felix
Carl's Walker
Astro Blaster
Elephant Abu
Nemo Sky
Sugar Rush Terrain

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

SqueekieKitty said:


> HAVE:
> Fix It Felix x1
> Pieces of Eight x1
> Cinderella's Coach x4
> Carl's Cane x6
> Alice's Wonderland x3
> Tudgley Wood x1
> Rapunzel's Kingdom x3
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky x1
> 
> NEED:
> All rares except Mike's car
> Marlin's Reef
> Mickey's Car
> 
> Willing to trade multiple commons for a rare.



I would be happy to trade you my Mickey's car for your Pieces of Eight.


----------



## fanoftinkforever

I have finding nemo terrain I need pieces of 8. would you be willing to trade


----------



## fanoftinkforever

I have the following to trade:
Finding Nemo Terrain
Finding Nemo Sky
Sugar Rush Sky
Carls Walker
Tangled Terrain
Fix it Felix's Fix You
Bolt

I need the following:
Pirate Booty
Astro Blaster
Elephant Abu
Alice In wonderland Sky
Sugar rush Terrain
Tangled Sky
Mikes car


----------



## zpbarn01

Jey12 said:


> Looking to complete our disc set.  Here's what we have extras of....
> 
> Bolt x2
> Sugar rush sky x1
> Alice Terrain  x1
> Mickey's Jalopy x1
> Cinderella's coach x1
> Tangled Terrain x1
> Tangled Sky x1
> Nemo Terrain x1
> 
> What we still need
> Mike's car
> Fix it Felix
> Carl's Walker
> Astro Blaster
> Elephant Abu
> Nemo Sky
> Sugar Rush Terrain
> 
> Thanks!



I'd be happy to trade you Carl's Walker for Mickey's Jalopy. PM me on here or email if interested zbarnett210@aol.com.


----------



## hackb004

Hello all! I am looking for Abu

I have these for trade... rare for rare would be best or 2 regular for Abu.
Dumbo
Tugley Wood
Cinderella coach
Kahn
Fix-It_Felix


----------



## mread

I have the following to trade:
Cinderellas Coach (Disc 6 of 20)
Alices Wonderland (Disc 12 of 20)
Rapunzels Birthday Sky (Disc 17 of 20)
Abu as an Elephant (Disc 20 of 20)

and am looking for:
Mikes New Car (Exclusive Disc 1 of 10)


----------



## Frollo27

fanoftinkforever said:


> I have the following to trade:
> Finding Nemo Terrain
> Finding Nemo Sky
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Carls Walker
> Tangled Terrain
> Fix it Felix's Fix You
> Bolt
> 
> I need the following:
> Pirate Booty
> Astro Blaster
> Elephant Abu
> Alice In wonderland Sky
> Sugar rush Terrain
> Tangled Sky
> Mikes car



Hi Fanoftink,

I have Sugar Rush Terrain.  Would you want to trade for Finding Nemo Sky?

You can e-mail me at sampaul35@comcast.net

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## PackageDonkey

fanoftinkforever said:


> I have the following to trade:
> Finding Nemo Terrain
> Finding Nemo Sky
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Carls Walker
> Tangled Terrain
> Fix it Felix's Fix You
> Bolt
> 
> I need the following:
> Pirate Booty
> Astro Blaster
> Elephant Abu
> Alice In wonderland Sky
> Sugar rush Terrain
> Tangled Sky
> Mikes car



I will trade you a 17 - Rapunzel's Birthday Sky for Your 11 - Sugar Rush Sky


----------



## PackageDonkey

Updating my list

Need:
03 - C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield
11 - Sugar Rush Sky
18 - Dumbo (Rare)
19 - Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster (Rare)
20 - Elephant Abu (Rare)

To trade:
09 - Carl Fredricken's Cane 1
10 - King Candy's Dessert 1
14 - Marlin's Reef 4
16 - Rapunzel's Kingdom 1
17 - Rapunzel's Birthday Sky 1


----------



## BMcG0184

BMcG0184 said:


> I NEED:
> 
> Dumbo's Ride - PENDING
> Elephant Abu
> 
> I HAVE for trade:
> 
> (1) Pieces of Eight (Jack Sparrow coin)
> (2) Bolt's Super Strength
> (1) TRU Tron Round - PENDING
> (1) Cinderella Carriage
> (2) Carl Fredrickson's cane
> (1) Kahn (Mulan's Horse)
> (1) Mickey's Jalopy
> (1) Stitch Blaster
> (2) Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> (2) Rapunzel's Kingdom
> (4) Alice's Wonderland
> (1) Sugar Rush Sky



I am still looking for Elephant Abu to help my daughter complete her collection.  I know it is rare, so I would be willing to trade several of the above for the one.


----------



## RMoneyTheHBomb

Hi there!


Looking to get rid of:

Tangled Sky
Tangled Terrain
Kahn the Horse
Alice Sky

Looking for

Nemo Terrain
Astro Blaster
Abu
Carl's walker
Cinderella Coach
Mikes car
Tron

Willing to trade 1 for 1 or multiples for rare. 

Ryan

Ryhelsley@yahoo


----------



## PoohbearMama

We have Tron and are looking to trade for Mike's Car.  It is all we need to complete my son's set.


----------



## mmdisneylover

Updated list. 


Need

 Stitch surfboard
Mikes car
Hooks ship
Tron terrain and sky
Scrooge lucky dime
Merlin's power disc
Zurg
Chrome damage increased
Dumbo

Buzz astro blaster

Have 
1 Tron red disc trus excl.
3 cinderellas carriages
1 wreckit Ralph sugar rush terrain

 Made trades over weekend and this is what's left.


----------



## Wilson.dvc

POsted in error


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

mmdisneylover said:


> Updated list.
> 
> Need
> 
> Stitch surfboard
> Mikes car
> Hooks ship
> Tron terrain and sky
> Scrooge lucky dime
> Merlin's power disc
> Zurg
> User control power disc Tron guy
> Chrome damage increased
> Dumbo
> 
> Buzz astro blaster
> 
> Have
> 1 Tron red disc trus excl.
> 3 cinderellas carriages
> 1 wreckit Ralph sugar rush terrain
> 
> Made trades over weekend and this is what's left.



The User control power disc Tron guy is the same as Tron red disc trus excl.


----------



## mmdisneylover

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> The User control power disc Tron guy is the same as Tron red disc trus excl.



Thanks it looked the same but wasn't sure.


----------



## nytony2k1

I am looking for Mike's Car and have Tron to trade. Let me know if you're interested


----------



## Mouse7116

Good trade with HollenAngi.

Thanks!!


----------



## Mouse7116

MNWDWMANIAC said:


> Thanks Mouse7116 for helping my son get his collection back to 100%. It good to see traders trying to help each other out.
> 
> 
> You are welcome!  This has been a lot of fun trying to find all the discs.  My soon to be 5 year old is having a great time and has been very good at keeping track of what we need and what trades we have in the works to complete our set.  We finally played the game for the first time tonight and he had a blast.
> 
> Happy trading!


----------



## HollenAngi

Good trade with mouse7116.


----------



## PackageDonkey

fanoftinkforever said:


> I have the following to trade:
> Finding Nemo Terrain
> Finding Nemo Sky
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Carls Walker
> Tangled Terrain
> Fix it Felix's Fix You
> Bolt
> 
> I need the following:
> Pirate Booty
> Astro Blaster
> Elephant Abu
> Alice In wonderland Sky
> Sugar rush Terrain
> Tangled Sky
> Mikes car



I will trade your Sugar Rush Sky for a Tangled Sky


----------



## kalliyan1

PoohbearMama said:


> We have Tron and are looking to trade for Mike's Car.  It is all we need to complete my son's set.



PM'd you  I would like to do this trade


----------



## cseca

Thanks *audrey2580*... good trade.


----------



## stef12280

Hi we have to trade:

Carl cane: Up
Mickeys car
Alice terrain (2)
Bolt (2)
Fix it Felix
CHROME
Wreck Ralph candy crush sky
Tangled lanterns

We are looking for:
Dumbo (would consider multiple trades for this)
Pirate booty

Thanks  you can PM me if interested


----------



## stef12280

SqueekieKitty said:


> HAVE:
> Fix It Felix x1
> Pieces of Eight x1
> Cinderella's Coach x4
> Carl's Cane x6
> Alice's Wonderland x3
> Tudgley Wood x1
> Rapunzel's Kingdom x3
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky x1
> 
> NEED:
> All rares except Mike's car
> Marlin's Reef
> Mickey's Car
> 
> Willing to trade multiple commons for a rare.



Hi want to trade your pieces of eight for a mickeys car???


----------



## PackageDonkey

Successful trade with noahs. Thanks.


----------



## PackageDonkey

Updating my list.

Have to trade:
09 - Carl Fredricken's Cane 1
10 - King Candy's Dessert 1
14 - Marlin's Reef 4
16 - Rapunzel's Kingdom 1
17 - Rapunzel's Birthday Sky 1


Need:
03 - C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield
11 - Sugar Rush Sky
18 - Dumbo (Rare)
19 - Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster (Rare)
20 - Elephant Abu (Rare)


----------



## Markwo

I am desperate to complete my son's collection!

Btw - this is the best game to play with your kid!

Any takers?


----------



## Disneylandnewbie

I sent a few people PM's to trade, not sure who. I thought PM's would be a good way to contact someone. Is it better to post in the forum than to PM for a trade?


----------



## Grizz

I am looking for the TRON powder disc if any one has one to trade.

I have:

2 - Stitch's Blasters
3- Cane with Tennis Balls
2 - Sugar Rush Texture Set
1 - Sugar Rush Skydome
2 - Mickey's Jalopy
1 - Alice in Wonderland Texture Set
2 - Alice in Wonderland Skydome
3 - Tangled Texture Set

Willing to do 2 for 1 for TRON.  If you have a TRON to trade make me an offer.


----------



## rabbitxstyle

where can you get the Tron power disc?


----------



## sirikool

Disneylandnewbie said:


> I sent a few people PM's to trade, not sure who. I thought PM's would be a good way to contact someone. Is it better to post in the forum than to PM for a trade?



Do both


----------



## txaggie94gigem

I NEED:

TRU Mike's car
TRU Tron
Carl Fredrickson's cane
Tangled texture set

I HAVE:

RARE Dumbo
Stitch's blaster x2
Sugar Rush Texture
Sugar Rush skydome
Nemo Texture x2
Mickey car x2
Bolt super strength
Kahn the horse
Pieces of eight
C.H.R.O.M.E. damage control


please trade with me!  send me a pm


----------



## AngelicFruitcake

MNWDWMANIAC said:
			
		

> Here are the pieces we have for trade:
> 
> x2 FIX IT FELIX'S REPAIR
> x1 CINDERELLA'S COACH
> x2 SUGAR RUSH SKY
> x2 MARLIN'S REEF
> x2 NEMO'S SEASCAPE
> x1 RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY
> x1 DUMBO (RARE)
> x2 MIKES CAR (Toy R US Exclusive)
> 
> We are in need of the Tron disc that released today.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://s808.photobucket.com/user/Flamerockdan/media/null_zpsde9e811f.jpg.html



Have you found a trade for the Tron disc yet? We are in need of Mike's Car but have Tron.


----------



## AngelicFruitcake

What we have to trade:

Buzz's Astroblaster (2)
Rapunzel's texture (2)
Stitch's Blaster (2)
Tron (1)

We need:

Everything else except Abu, Sugar Rush texture and Alice in Wonderland texture.

Especially looking for:

Dumbo
Mike's Car

Make an offer. Thanks!


----------



## ImDMous

txaggie94gigem said:


> I NEED:
> 
> TRU Mike's car
> TRU Tron
> Carl Fredrickson's cane
> Tangled texture set
> 
> I HAVE:
> 
> RARE Dumbo
> Stitch's blaster x2
> Sugar Rush Texture
> Sugar Rush skydome
> Nemo Texture x2
> Mickey car x2
> Bolt super strength
> Kahn the horse
> Pieces of eight
> C.H.R.O.M.E. damage control
> 
> 
> please trade with me!  send me a pm



I have several of Carl's cane, would you consider a cane for Stitch's blaster trade?  I only have about half of them, but it looks like the others I have extra of, you already have also.


----------



## txaggie94gigem

AngelicFruitcake said:


> What we have to trade:
> 
> Buzz's Astroblaster (2)
> Rapunzel's texture (2)
> Stitch's Blaster (2)
> Tron (1)
> 
> We need:
> 
> Everything else except Abu, Sugar Rush texture and Alice in Wonderland texture.
> 
> Especially looking for:
> 
> Dumbo
> Mike's Car
> 
> Make an offer. Thanks!



I will trade you any 3 of mine (except dumbo) for tron and Rapunzel texture!  thanks!  pm me if you are interested!


----------



## Wilson.dvc

Hi Everyone,

Excellent trade experiences with Grifmom3 & RobbyandCarla. Looking forward to our new discs arriving!

*Available For Trade*



*X2*



*Pending Trade*



*x2*








*Needed*




















*Will trade Rare Discs 1:1 for another Rare Disc or 2:1 for Common Discs*

*Thanks!*


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have: 

Bolt's Super Strength/Bolt Strength: 4
Fix It Felix's Repair Power: 1
Mickey's Car: 2
Cinderella's Coach: 2
Kahn: 3
Carl Fredricksen's Cane/Cane with Tennis Balls: 4
King Candy's Dessert Toppings/Sugar Rush Texture Set: 2
Alice's Wonderland/Alice in Wonderland Texture Set: 2
Tulgey Wood/Alice in Wonderland Skydome:1
Marlin's Reef:1
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky/Tangled Texture Set: 1

I will accept the following items for trade since I don't need anything anymore: 

Magic Band for the dragon (3 for 1) 
Zurg's Wrath, Merlin's Summon, Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime, Tron Skydome, Tron Texture Set, Peter Pan's Flight, Stitch's Longboard, the other CHROME (3 for 1) 
C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield/CHROME Damage Control 
Pieces of Eight/Pirate Booty
Abu the Elephant (2 for 1)
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle (2 for 1)
Dumbo's Ride (2 for 1)
Mike's Car (2 for 1) 
Tron User Control (2 for 1)

I only ship the power discs in a bubble envelope with a tracking number so you can track your package. Thank you to everyone who trade with me.


----------



## sirikool

AngelicFruitcake said:


> What we have to trade:
> 
> Buzz's Astroblaster (2)
> Rapunzel's texture (2)
> Stitch's Blaster (2)
> Tron (1)
> 
> We need:
> 
> Everything else except Abu, Sugar Rush texture and Alice in Wonderland texture.
> 
> Especially looking for:
> 
> Dumbo
> Mike's Car
> 
> Make an offer. Thanks!




Just PMed you. Hope you take the offer.


----------



## RMoneyTheHBomb

I've got tangled sky and terrain. 


Willing to trade both of them to get buzz or hook vehicles if anyone has an extra.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Ariana117

mmdisneylover said:


> I have
> 
> 7 Tron red disc trus red disc
> 3 Cinderella carriage
> 1 wreck it Ralph terrain
> 1 Alice terrain
> 
> 
> 
> I need
> 
> Dumbo
> Buzz
> Abu
> Stitch
> Fix it Felix
> Chrome both
> Kahn
> Nero both
> Zurg
> Peter Pan
> Marlin
> Mikes car
> Scrooge
> Merlin
> 
> 
> Pm me if you want to trade.


Your Wreck it Ralph terrain for my Kahn or Marlins reef?


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

Hi AngelicFruitcake - We did find a trade. But thank you for asking.




AngelicFruitcake said:


> Have you found a trade for the Tron disc yet? We are in need of Mike's Car but have Tron.


----------



## kalliyan1

I can give you Mikes Car for Tron.  Let me know if you interested.




AngelicFruitcake said:


> What we have to trade:
> 
> Buzz's Astroblaster (2)
> Rapunzel's texture (2)
> Stitch's Blaster (2)
> Tron (1)
> 
> We need:
> 
> Everything else except Abu, Sugar Rush texture and Alice in Wonderland texture.
> 
> Especially looking for:
> 
> Dumbo
> Mike's Car
> 
> Make an offer. Thanks!


----------



## mmdisneylover

Ariana117 said:


> Your Wreck it Ralph terrain for my Kahn or Marlins reef?



I already traded.for those.


----------



## rabbitxstyle

Wilson.dvc said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Excellent trade experiences with Grifmom3 & RobbyandCarla. Looking forward to our new discs arriving!
> 
> *Available For Trade*
> 
> 
> 
> *X2*
> 
> 
> 
> *Pending Trade*
> 
> 
> 
> *x2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Needed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Will trade Rare Discs 1:1 for another Rare Disc or 2:1 for Common Discs*
> 
> *Thanks!*



PM sent for a trade


----------



## rabbitxstyle

Sorry forgot to add that I had a perfect trade with Ksweetp69


----------



## Ksweetp69

rabbitxstyle said:


> Sorry forgot to add that I had a perfect trade with Ksweetp69



Thank you!!!


----------



## Ksweetp69

Hey guys!!  Need your help as Im trying to help complete the disc set for my friend's kid.

What we need:

Bolt Strength
Fix it Felix
Chrome Damage Control
Cinderella's coach
Dumbo Ride
Astro Blaster
Abu
Finding Nemo Sky
Mike's Car

What we have to trade:
Stitch
Kahn the horse
Mickey's Jalopy
Carl's Walker
Tangled Sky

Please let me know if we can set up a trade

Thanks

K


----------



## mmdisneylover

Successful trades with Sirkool and Disneyinfinityfan.  Thanks to you both.


----------



## Ariana117

Does anyone have the Wreck it Ralph terrain to trade? Its the only one power disc I am in need of.
I have Kahn, Marlins reef, and Alice's texture set.


----------



## Mouse7116

Good trade with MNWDWMANIAC!


----------



## Ariana117

.


----------



## saradela

Hi!

I just bought my first packet and I got:
Dumbo and Bolt. 

I heard they are both rare, how rare are they? 1/20? Or higher?

Anyway, I live in Mexico and plan on buying more to trade!
I'll be stalking this board now!


----------



## sirikool

saradela said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I just bought my first packet and I got:
> Dumbo and Bolt.
> 
> I heard they are both rare, how rare are they? 1/20? Or higher?
> 
> Anyway, I live in Mexico and plan on buying more to trade!
> I'll be stalking this board now!



Dumbo is pretty hot rare right now from what I've seen on the forums. The Bolt is just a common disc. I think the majority of collectors here have that now.


----------



## sirikool

Another beautiful trade done with *mmdisneylover*

Thank you so much.


----------



## Bestdonaldfan

This is very late,(I could have sworn I did this already)

Successful trades with chodge and Chitown Sorcerer


----------



## Ksweetp69

Hey guys!! Need your help as Im trying to help complete the disc set for my friend's kid.

What we need:

Bolt Strength
Fix it Felix
Chrome Damage Control
Cinderella's coach
Dumbo Ride
Astro Blaster
Abu
Finding Nemo Sky
Mike's Car

What we have to trade:
Stitch
Kahn the horse
Mickey's Jalopy
Carl's Walker
Tangled Sky

Please let me know if we can set up a trade

Thanks

K


----------



## uetzb

Successful quick trade with RMoneyTheHBomb


----------



## uetzb

Tron User Control disk currently available online at Toys R Us


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

Awesome trade with Mouse7116  - Thanks so much!


----------



## brandonbr

uetzb said:


> Tron User Control disk currently available online at Toys R Us



I just bought two gold packs from toy r us online, hoping it's tron's disc.  How do you know if it is tron vs mikes car or something else?


----------



## ImDMous

brandonbr said:


> I just bought two gold packs from toy r us online, hoping it's tron's disc.  How do you know if it is tron vs mikes car or something else?



I just ordered two also. It says "exclusive series 2" so I'm assuming it's not Mike's Car.


----------



## uetzb

The exclusives show Series 1 for Mike's Car and Series 2 for the Tron disc.

Mike's Car http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=23788536

Tron http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=24514626


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

brandonbr said:


> I just bought two gold packs from toy r us online, hoping it's tron's disc.  How do you know if it is tron vs mikes car or something else?



Exclusive series 1 has Mike's Car. Exclusive series 2 has Tron User Control.


----------



## uetzb

Mike's Car packs are now available on the TRU website as well.  http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=23788536


----------



## uetzb

Both exclusives are sold out online again


----------



## mmdisneylover

Successful trade with  hollenangi


----------



## Mouse7116

Good trade with Bo Duke.  Thanks!!


----------



## Volunteer

What I have to trade:

C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD x1 - pending trade
FIX IT FELIX'S REPAIR POWER x1 - pending trade
PIECES OF EIGHT x1
RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM x1
KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS x3
Dumbo (rare) x1 - pending trade


What I need:
CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE - pending trade
TULGEY WOOD (Alice)
RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY - pending trade
Buzz Astro Blaster (Rare)
Abu (rare) - pending trade
Tron (rare)?

I can trade my rare Dumbo for Buzz Astro Blaster or Abu at 1 to 1, but for non rares I'll trade it 2 to 1.  Obviously, I'll trade 2 of my non rares for a rare as well.  Let me know, thanks!


----------



## Ksweetp69

Volunteer said:


> What I have to trade:
> 
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD x1
> FIX IT FELIX'S REPAIR POWER x1
> PIECES OF EIGHT x1
> RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM x1
> KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS x3
> Dumbo (rare) x1
> 
> 
> What I need:
> CARL FREDRICKSEN'S CANE
> TULGEY WOOD (Alice)
> RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY
> Buzz Astro Blaster (Rare)
> Abu (rare)
> Tron (rare)?
> 
> I can trade my rare Dumbo for Buzz Astro Blaster or Abu at 1 to 1, but for non rares I'll trade it 2 to 1.  Obviously, I'll trade 2 of my non rares for a rare as well.  Let me know, thanks!



Can we make a trade? Carl cane for Chrome?  Please let me know

Thanks 

K


----------



## tjkraz

Looking to trade some discs...

*HAVE*
Mulan's Horse
Carl's Cane
Sugar Rush sky x2
Pieces 'o Eight (Jack Sparrow)
Fix It Felix
Buzz Lightyear
Abu as Elephant

*WANT*
Bolt
Sugar Rush Terrain
Alice in Wonderland Terrain
Nemo Sky
Tangled (Rapunzel) Sky
Dumbo
Tron TRU Exclusive

*** Will only trade Buzz or Abu for Dumbo or Tron.  Sorry.  ***

Send me a PM if interested.  Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. M. Mouse

Hi all, just found this thread! I'm posting my list first then I'll go back to see what I can find! Thx! 

What I have for trade is:

Khan the horse
Mickey's car
Fix it Felix repair power x3


What we're looking for 

Chrome damage control
Dumbo the flying elephant - will offer 2 discs for this!!

Updated with trades that have been made


----------



## Ksweetp69

tjkraz said:


> Looking to trade some discs...
> 
> *HAVE*
> Mulan's Horse
> Carl's Cane
> Sugar Rush sky x2
> Pieces 'o Eight (Jack Sparrow)
> Fix It Felix
> Buzz Lightyear
> Abu as Elephant
> 
> *WANT*
> Bolt
> Sugar Rush Terrain
> Alice in Wonderland Terrain
> Nemo Sky
> Tangled (Rapunzel) Sky
> Dumbo
> Tron TRU Exclusive
> 
> *** Will only trade Buzz or Abu for Dumbo or Tron.  Sorry.  ***
> 
> Send me a PM if interested.  Thanks!



Hello!!  Can we make a trade my Tangled (Rapunzel) Sky for your Fix It Felix?
Please let me know.

Thanks  

K


----------



## Mrs. M. Mouse

tjkraz said:


> Looking to trade some discs...
> 
> HAVE
> Mulan's Horse
> Carl's Cane
> Sugar Rush sky x2
> Pieces 'o Eight (Jack Sparrow)
> Fix It Felix
> Buzz Lightyear
> Abu as Elephant
> 
> WANT
> Bolt
> Sugar Rush Terrain
> Alice in Wonderland Terrain
> Nemo Sky
> Tangled (Rapunzel) Sky
> Dumbo
> Tron TRU Exclusive
> 
> *** Will only trade Buzz or Abu for Dumbo or Tron.  Sorry.  ***
> 
> Send me a PM if interested.  Thanks!



I PM'd you a request


----------



## sirikool

Mrs. M. Mouse said:


> Hi all, just found this thread! I'm posting my list first then I'll go back to see what I can find! Thx!
> 
> What I have for trade is:
> 
> Abu elephant (rare) - requesting 2 discs for this
> Khan the horse
> Nemo's seascape
> Mickey's car
> Bolts super strength
> Fix it Felix repair power x3
> Rapunzel's birthday sky
> 
> 
> 
> What we're looking for
> 
> Chrome damage control
> Pieces of eight
> Cinderellas coach
> Sugar rush sky
> Alice's wonderland
> Marlins reef
> Dumbo the flying elephant - will offer 2 discs for this!!



PM sent.


----------



## jrmasm

Fast trade with Bo Duke.


----------



## kalliyan1

Hoping for a trade.

NEED:
Alice Tulgey Wood (13 0f 20)

HAVE:
Nemo, Marlins Reef (14/20)
Nemo Seascape (15/20)
Alice's Wonderland (12/20)
Pieces of Eight (4/20)
King Candy Dessert (10/20)
Sugar Rush (11/20)
Cinderella's Coach (6/20)
Stitch's Blaster (8/20)
Rapunzel Birthday Sky (17/20)
Carl Cane (9/20)



Thanks


----------



## ImDMous

Bought 4 packs last night and 6/8 were duplicates.  But now I have some trading stock!

What I need:
16 Rapunzel's Kingdom
02 Fix It Felix 
04 Pieces of Eight
12 Alice's Wonderland
13 Tugley Wood
21 Mike's New Car
20 Abu
18 Dumbo

What I have to trade:
01 Bolt's Super Strength
05 Mickey's Car
07 Kahn
09 Carl's Cane x2
14 Marlin's Reef
15 Nemo Seascape
17 Rapunzel's Birthday Sky

I ordered a Tron User Control from TRU yesterday so when that comes in I'll have that to trade also.

Thanks!


----------



## hss

Looking for Alice in Wonderland Sky and Sugar Rush Terrain.

I have the following for trade:

Mickey's Car
Carl's Walker
Cinderella's Coach
Mulan's Horse
Tangled Terrain
Tangled Sky
Fix it Felix


----------



## mmdisneylover

Toysrus in glen burnie md still has Mikes cars gold to trus exclusives in stock at store as of 6pm Friday evening 9-13-13


----------



## linkyarmer

mmdisneylover said:


> Toysrus in glen burnie md still has Mikes cars gold to trus exclusives in stock at store as of 6pm Friday evening 9-13-13



My store in North Irving, Texas got a shipment yesterday. I bought two more packs and they put the rest on the shelf.

I also got an email alert yesterday that the Tron exclusives were back in-stock at Toysrus.com. I ordered 4 more packs for Wave 2 trading. 

Happy hunting and trading!

P.S. Would it be useful to start a thread for posting when Exclusives are in stock at stores (or online)?  Power discs, Crystal variant figures, etc?


----------



## fanoftinkforever

I Need:
Sugar rush terrain
Astro Blaster
Mikes car

I have to trade:
Fix it felix
Tangled terrain
Bolt
Carls walker
finding nemo sky
finding nemo terrain


----------



## mmdisneylover

linkyarmer said:


> My store in North Irving, Texas got a shipment yesterday. I bought two more packs and they put the rest on the shelf.
> 
> I also got an email alert yesterday that the Tron exclusives were back in-stock at Toysrus.com. I ordered 4 more packs for Wave 2 trading.
> 
> Happy hunting and trading!
> 
> P.S. Would it be useful to start a thread for posting when Exclusives are in stock at stores (or online)?  Power discs, Crystal variant figures, etc?



Yes that would probably be good idea if you get advanced notice.


----------



## taz6969

Looking to trade some discs...

HAVE
(2) NEMO'S SEASCAPE
(1) KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS
(1) C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD
(1) PIECES OF EIGHT
(1) Tron User Control **TRU exclusive discs

WANT
MARLIN'S REEF
Abu the Elephant
Mike's New Car

willing to trade Tron User Control for Mike's New Car


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

Updated post

Thanks,


----------



## Mrs. M. Mouse

ImDMous said:


> Bought 4 packs last night and 6/8 were duplicates.  But now I have some trading stock!
> 
> What I need:
> 16 Rapunzel's Kingdom
> 02 Fix It Felix
> 04 Pieces of Eight
> 12 Alice's Wonderland
> 13 Tugley Wood
> 21 Mike's New Car
> 20 Abu
> 18 Dumbo
> 
> What I have to trade:
> 01 Bolt's Super Strength
> 05 Mickey's Car
> 07 Kahn
> 09 Carl's Cane x2
> 14 Marlin's Reef
> 15 Nemo Seascape
> 17 Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> 
> I ordered a Tron User Control from TRU yesterday so when that comes in I'll have that to trade also.
> 
> Thanks!



PM'd you!


----------



## taz6969

Looking to trade some discs...

HAVE
(2) NEMO'S SEASCAPE
(1) KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS
(1) C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD
(1) PIECES OF EIGHT
(1) Tron User Control **TRU exclusive discs

WANT
MARLIN'S REEF
Abu the Elephant
Mike's New Car

willing to trade Tron User Control for Mike's New Car


----------



## linkyarmer

When my TRU order arrives, I'll have 7 TRON discs for trading. I'm planning to hold most of them for Wave 2 trades, but I might be convinced to part with one or two of them. 

I could use one more Marlin's Reef and Stitch's Blaster, but make me an offer!


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

These are what I have for trade. 

We are looking for 2 Trons. May also consider other rares. Pm with an offer. 

Happy Trading!


----------



## PackageDonkey

linkyarmer said:


> When my TRU order arrives, I'll have 7 TRON discs for trading. I'm planning to hold most of them for Wave 2 trades, but I might be convinced to part with one or two of them.
> 
> I could use one more Marlin's Reef and Stitch's Blaster, but make me an offer!



I can send you two Marlin's Reef for a TRON disc. PM me if interested.


----------



## linkyarmer

PackageDonkey said:


> I can send you two Marlin's Reef for a TRON disc. PM me if interested.



I'd like to wait until my packs arrive, in case I get all the discs I'm wanting in any of those packs. I'll PM you once they come in.


----------



## taz6969

Looking to trade some discs...

HAVE
(2) NEMO'S SEASCAPE
(1) KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS
(1) C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD
(1) PIECES OF EIGHT
(1) Tron User Control **TRU exclusive discs

WANT
MARLIN'S REEF
Dumbo
Mike's New Car

willing to trade Tron User Control for Mike's New Car


----------



## taz6969

i have tron for mikes car


----------



## taz6969

Looking to trade some discs...

HAVE
(2) NEMO'S SEASCAPE
(1) KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS
(1) C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD
(1) PIECES OF EIGHT
(1) Tron User Control **TRU exclusive discs

WANT
MARLIN'S REEF
Dumbo
Mike's New Car

willing to trade Tron User Control for Mike's New Car


----------



## tjkraz

linkyarmer said:


> When my TRU order arrives, I'll have 7 TRON discs for trading.



I thought the second wave of TRU exclusives featured a random assortment of EITHER Tron or Mike's Car...


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

I've got Mikes Car to trade for a Tron disc. Send me a PM if interested. I do trades via priority mail. Its like $5.60 to ship and has tracking and is insured at $50.00.


----------



## Metal80s

I need Bolt


Have for trade Mikey's Car & Rapunzels Kingdom


----------



## tjkraz

Still looking for a few more discs...

*HAVE*
Mulan's Horse
Carl's Cane
Sugar Rush sky 
Fix It Felix

*WANT*
Sugar Rush Terrain
Alice in Wonderland Terrain
Nemo Sky

Also have Buzz Lightyear ride vehicle that I will trade for the TRU Tron disk. 

Please send PM.  Thanks!


----------



## audrey2580

I have an extra Mickey's car (disc #5).  

Would like any of the following:
CHROME Armour Shield 
Pieces of Eight
Cinderella's Coach
Kahn 
Stitch's Blaster
Carl's Cane

I've had 2 successful trades on the dis.


----------



## taz6969

Looking to trade some discs...

HAVE
(2) NEMO'S SEASCAPE
(1) KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS
(1) C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD
(1) PIECES OF EIGHT
(1) Tron User Control **TRU exclusive discs

WANT
MARLIN'S REEF
Dumbo
Mike's New Car

willing to trade Tron User Control for Mike's New Car


----------



## taz6969

yes i am intrested but i am not able to PM you or send you my email because i don't have mor than 10 post.  i am trying to post more so that i can reach the min 10 to send PM.  you can PM me your email and i can send you my info from my email.


----------



## taz6969

hi i am trying to get 10 post so that i can PM people.


----------



## taz6969

this game is great.


----------



## taz6969

can't wait for series 2 to come out.


----------



## rabbitxstyle

Looking for:
C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield
Wreck-It Ralph King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Pieces of Eight
Nemo's Seascape
Abu
Buzz Lightyear Blasters
Stitchs Blaster
Tron User Control **TRU exclusive discs



this is what i have extra:

1 - Bolts Super Strength
2 - Mickey's Car
2 - Cinderellas Coach
2 - Rapunzels Kingdom Texture Set
1 - Nemos Marlin's Reef
1 - Wreck-it-Ralph Sugar Rush Sky Skydome
4 - Mikes Car


----------



## linkyarmer

tjkraz said:


> I thought the second wave of TRU exclusives featured a random assortment of EITHER Tron or Mike's Car...



I asked the Infinity expert sales associate at my local TRU and he confirmed that TRU Gold Pack Series 2 are all TRON disc + 1 random. 

I can back it up personally as EVERY one of us at the Trade event bought the series 2 packs and ALL contained TRON. 

Hope this :unconfuses you.


----------



## nytony2k1

Rabbit I will PM you. Tron for Mike


----------



## rabbitxstyle

nytony2k1 said:


> Rabbit I will PM you. Tron for Mike



replied back.


----------



## ImDMous

Great trade with txaggie94gigem

Thanks!


----------



## Mouse7116

Good trade with Squeekiekitty!

Thanks!


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

taz6969 said:


> Looking to trade some discs...
> 
> HAVE
> (2) NEMO'S SEASCAPE
> (1) KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS
> (1) C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD
> (1) PIECES OF EIGHT
> (1) Tron User Control **TRU exclusive discs
> 
> WANT
> MARLIN'S REEF
> Abu the Elephant
> Mike's New Car
> 
> willing to trade Tron User Control for Mike's New Car


D

Done. I went to Toys R Us last night bought six gold packs and six Mike's car. Are they supposed to work that way? I want to check tonight but I think we can do a larger trade.


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

Some of you have asked how to tell which Toys R Us pack contains Mikes Car vs. Tron. You can use the bar codes to help guide you.


----------



## Volunteer

Completed trade with PackageDonkey, thanks!


Up to date list ...

What I have to trade:
PIECES OF EIGHT x1
RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM x1
KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS x3



What I need:
TULGEY WOOD (Alice)
Buzz Astro Blaster (Rare)
Tron (rare)?


----------



## PackageDonkey

Successful trade with Volunteer today


----------



## fanoftinkforever

thanks for the great trade


----------



## taz6969

Looking to trade some discs...

HAVE
(2) NEMO'S SEASCAPE
(1) KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS
(1) C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD
(1) PIECES OF EIGHT
(1) Tron User Control **TRU exclusive discs

WANT
MARLIN'S REEF
Dumbo
Mike's New Car

willing to trade Tron User Control for Mike's New Car


----------



## Markwo

I have an extra BUZZ RIDE.

My son needs MIKE'S CAR to complete his collection. Any takers??


----------



## mafpi

I have

Tangle texture set
Tangled lantern sky dome

Need
C.h.r.o.m.e damage control
Alice in wonderland sky dome
Mickeys car
Buzz light year astro blaster
Abu as an elephant
Mikes car
Torn user control


----------



## rabbitxstyle

Markwo said:


> I have an extra BUZZ RIDE.
> 
> My son needs MIKE'S CAR to complete his collection. Any takers??



PM sent


----------



## prichardt

I have the following discs for trade:

C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield (1)
Mikes Car TRU Exclusive (1)
Rapunzel's Kingdom (1)
Tulgey Wood (2)
Carl's Cane (1)

Need:
Bolts Super Strength
Fix it Felix repair power
Pieces of eight
Stitch's Blaster
Marlins Reef
Trons user control (TRU Exclusive)
Rare Abu
Rare Dumbo


----------



## rabbitxstyle

Markwo said:


> I have an extra BUZZ RIDE.
> 
> My son needs MIKE'S CAR to complete his collection. Any takers??



sice you have only 2 post send me a email at robbydnguyen(at)yahoo.com


----------



## taz6969

Looking to trade some discs...

HAVE
(1) NEMO'S SEASCAPE
(1) C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD
(1) Tron User Control **TRU exclusive discs

WANT
Dumbo


willing to trade Tron User Control for Dumbo


----------



## prichardt

Volunteer said:


> Completed trade with PackageDonkey, thanks!
> 
> 
> Up to date list ...
> 
> What I have to trade:
> PIECES OF EIGHT x1
> RAPUNZEL'S KINGDOM x1
> KING CANDY'S DESSERT TOPPINGS x3
> 
> 
> 
> What I need:
> TULGEY WOOD (Alice)
> Buzz Astro Blaster (Rare)
> Tron (rare)?




I have a tulgey wood for your pieces of eight.


----------



## prichardt

Mrs. M. Mouse said:


> Hi all, just found this thread! I'm posting my list first then I'll go back to see what I can find! Thx!
> 
> What I have for trade is:
> 
> Khan the horse
> Mickey's car
> Fix it Felix repair power x3
> 
> 
> What we're looking for
> 
> Chrome damage control
> Dumbo the flying elephant - will offer 2 discs for this!!
> 
> Updated with trades that have been made



I have a chrome damage control for a fix it felix


----------



## prichardt

kalliyan1 said:


> Hoping for a trade.
> 
> NEED:
> Alice Tulgey Wood (13 0f 20)
> 
> HAVE:
> Nemo, Marlins Reef (14/20)
> Nemo Seascape (15/20)
> Alice's Wonderland (12/20)
> Pieces of Eight (4/20)
> King Candy Dessert (10/20)
> Sugar Rush (11/20)
> Cinderella's Coach (6/20)
> Stitch's Blaster (8/20)
> Rapunzel Birthday Sky (17/20)
> Carl Cane (9/20)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have a Tulgey Wood for Stitch's Blaster


----------



## AngelicFruitcake

Updated list for trade:

Have:

    Cinderella's Coach (1)
    Stitch's Lasergun (1)
    Tangled Texture (3)
    Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster (rare) (1)
    Abu (as an elephant) (rare) (2)


Need:

    Bolt's Super Strength
    Fix-It Felix's Repair Power
    C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
    Pieces of Eight
    Sugar Rush (skydome)
    Alice in Wonderland (skydome)
    Finding Nemo (texture set)


Will trade 1x1 for commons or 1x2 rare.


----------



## PoohbearMama

AngelicFruitcake said:


> Updated list for trade:
> 
> Have:
> 
> Cinderella's Coach (1)
> Stitch's Lasergun (1)
> Tangled Texture (3)
> Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster (rare) (1)
> Abu (as an elephant) (rare) (2)
> 
> 
> Need:
> 
> Bolt's Super Strength
> Fix-It Felix's Repair Power
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
> Pieces of Eight
> Sugar Rush (skydome)
> Alice in Wonderland (skydome)
> Finding Nemo (texture set)
> 
> 
> Will trade 1x1 for commons or 1x2 rare.



We have Nemo, Alice, Sugar Rush Sky, Felix, and Chrome.  We are interested in Abu.  What would you like for Abu?  PM me


----------



## prichardt

I have the following discs for trade:

C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield (1)
Mikes Car TRU Exclusive (1)
Rapunzel's Kingdom (1)
Tulgey Wood (2)
Carl's Cane (1)

Need:
Bolts Super Strength
Fix it Felix repair power
Pieces of eight
Stitch's Blaster
Marlins Reef
Trons user control (TRU Exclusive)
Rare Abu
Rare Dumbo


----------



## rabbitxstyle

AngelicFruitcake said:


> Updated list for trade:
> 
> Have:
> 
> Cinderella's Coach (1)
> Stitch's Lasergun (1)
> Tangled Texture (3)
> Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster (rare) (1)
> Abu (as an elephant) (rare) (2)
> 
> 
> Need:
> 
> Bolt's Super Strength
> Fix-It Felix's Repair Power
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
> Pieces of Eight
> Sugar Rush (skydome)
> Alice in Wonderland (skydome)
> Finding Nemo (texture set)
> 
> 
> Will trade 1x1 for commons or 1x2 rare.



Pm sent


----------



## PackageDonkey

prichardt said:


> I have the following discs for trade:
> 
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield (1)
> Mikes Car TRU Exclusive (1)
> Rapunzel's Kingdom (1)
> Tulgey Wood (2)
> Carl's Cane (1)
> 
> Need:
> Bolts Super Strength
> Fix it Felix repair power
> Pieces of eight
> Stitch's Blaster
> Marlins Reef
> Trons user control (TRU Exclusive)
> Rare Abu
> Rare Dumbo



PM sent


----------



## prichardt

I have the following discs for trade:

C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield (1)
Mikes Car TRU Exclusive (1)
Rapunzel's Kingdom (1)
Tulgey Wood (1)
Carl's Cane (1)

Need:
Bolts Super Strength
Fix it Felix repair power
Stitch's Blaster
Marlins Reef
Trons user control (TRU Exclusive)
Rare Abu
Rare Dumbo


----------



## kalliyan1

prichardt said:


> I have a Tulgey Wood for Stitch's Blaster



PM'd you


----------



## prichardt

I have the following discs for trade:

C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield (1)
Rapunzel's Kingdom (1)
Carl's Cane (1)

Need:
Bolts Super Strength
Fix it Felix repair power
Trons user control (TRU Exclusive)
Rare Abu
Rare Dumbo


----------



## AngelicFruitcake

rabbitxstyle said:
			
		

> Pm sent



Haven't received anything....


----------



## rabbitxstyle

sent again..


----------



## uetzb

prichardt said:


> I have the following discs for trade:
> 
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield (1)
> Rapunzel's Kingdom (1)
> Carl's Cane (1)
> 
> Need:
> Bolts Super Strength
> Fix it Felix repair power
> Trons user control (TRU Exclusive)
> Rare Abu
> Rare Dumbo




PM sent  -  Fix it Felix for Chrome?


----------



## Ksweetp69

What I need:

Bolt Strength
Chrome Damage Control
Cinderella's coach
Dumbo Ride
Astro Blaster
Abu
Finding Nemo Sky
Mike's Car

What I have to trade:
Stitch
Kahn the horse
Mickey's Jalopy
Carl's Walker


Please let me know if we can set up a trade

Thanks

K


----------



## rabbitxstyle

Pm sent to ya.


----------



## Ksweetp69

Here is an update:

What I need:

Chrome Damage Control
Cinderella's coach
Dumbo Ride
Astro Blaster
Abu
Finding Nemo Sky


What I have to trade:
Kahn the horse
Carl's Walker


Please let me know if we can set up a trade

Thanks

K


----------



## prichardt

I have the following discs for trade:

Rapunzel's Kingdom (1)
Carl's Cane (1)

Need:
Bolts Super Strength
Fix it Felix repair power
Trons user control (TRU Exclusive)
Rare Abu
Rare Dumbo


----------



## Goofys_Bro

Hi Everyone,

I just started collecting Disney Infinity and so far my luck has been TERRIBLE! 

I have managed to get 4 Fix it Felix, 3 Chrome Damage Controls so would like to see if anyone would be willing to trade with me for something I don't have.

This is my first time on the boards, been a linger for awhile now. So thank you for taking a look and possibly trading with me.  

Also I am heading to WDW on Friday so if I don't get back with your right away that's why. 

Here's what I have for trade:
1x Mike's Car
1x Alice Texture Set
1x Chrome Damage Control
2x Fix it Felix

Here's what I have 
Mike's Car
Alice (both texture & sky dome)
Nemo (both texture & sky dome)
Fix it Felix X2
Chrome Damage Control X2
Dumbo
Pieces of Eight X2


----------



## Goofys_Bro

prichardt said:


> I have the following discs for trade:
> 
> Rapunzel's Kingdom (1)
> Carl's Cane (1)
> 
> Need:
> Bolts Super Strength
> Fix it Felix repair power
> Trons user control (TRU Exclusive)
> Rare Abu
> Rare Dumbo



I have a Fix it Felix if you want to trade for Carl's Cane.


----------



## mafpi

Ok. Here is what I have
Mikes car x3
Finding memo seascape
Tangle texture
Tangle kingdom lantern
Sugar rush skydome
Carls cane
Kahn the horse

Need
Cinderella coach
Alice in wonderland skydome
Tron user control
Abu as elephant
Buzz light year astro blaster


----------



## AngelicFruitcake

No more trade requests for the moment. I need a day to figure everyone's requests out. I don't want to over promise something I may no longer have.

Everyone that's contacted me, I am working on it and will get back to you today.


----------



## txaggie94gigem

good trades with ImDMous and mmdisneylover....

has anyone heard when the next limited edition piece will come from toys r us?


----------



## crainbo

Can't PM yet but my daughter has an extra Alice skydome.  She's looking for Mike's car or the Tangled lantern skydome.



mafpi said:


> Ok. Here is what I have
> Mikes car x3
> Finding memo seascape
> Tangle texture
> Tangle kingdom lantern
> Sugar rush skydome
> Carls cane
> Kahn the horse
> 
> Need
> Cinderella coach
> Alice in wonderland skydome
> Tron user control
> Abu as elephant
> Buzz light year astro blaster


----------



## taz6969

Looking to trade some discs...

HAVE
(1) NEMO'S SEASCAPE
(1) C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD
(1) Tron User Control **TRU exclusive discs

WANT
Dumbo

willing to trade Tron User Control for Dumbo


----------



## Ksweetp69

What I need:

Chrome Damage Control
Cinderella's coach
Dumbo Ride
Astro Blaster
Abu
Finding Nemo Sky


What I have to trade:
Kahn the horse
Carl's Walker


Please let me know if we can set up a trade

Thanks

K


----------



## rabbitxstyle

good trade with jag90...


----------



## mafpi

crainbo said:


> Can't PM yet but my daughter has an extra Alice skydome.  She's looking for Mike's car or the Tangled lantern skydome.


Sorry I finished all my trades


----------



## rabbitxstyle

Great trade with PMnytony2k1...


----------



## Goofys_Bro

Ksweetp69 said:


> What I need:
> 
> Chrome Damage Control
> Cinderella's coach
> Dumbo Ride
> Astro Blaster
> Abu
> Finding Nemo Sky
> 
> 
> What I have to trade:
> Kahn the horse
> Carl's Walker
> 
> 
> Please let me know if we can set up a trade
> 
> Thanks
> 
> K



I have Chrome Damage Control to trade for Carl's Walker.  I can't pm yet so if you want to trade with me please post here.  I will be willing to send mine first if you want.


----------



## Ksweetp69

goofys_bro said:


> i have chrome damage control to trade for carl's walker.  I can't pm yet so if you want to trade with me please post here.  I will be willing to send mine first if you want.



hey that works for me!!! Email me your information

ksweetp69@yahoo.com


thanks!!!


----------



## chris1013

I've been casually buying these and continue to have poor luck. Today, 3 of the 4 power discs I got were duplicates. Booo!  I am, however, ADDICTED. 

Here's what I have to trade:
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (1)
King Candy's Dessert Topping (1)
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control (2)

Here's some I would like:
Nemo's Seascape
Rapunzel's Kingdom
Stitch's Blaster
Mickey's Car
Tulgey Wood


----------



## rabbitxstyle

updated:

Looking for:
Abu
Buzz Lightyear Blasters
Stitchs Blaster



this is what i have extra:

1 - Bolts Super Strength
2 - Mickey's Car
2 - Cinderellas Coach
2 - Rapunzels Kingdom Texture Set
1 - Wreck-it-Ralph Sugar Rush Sky Skydome
4 - Mikes Car


----------



## Volunteer

Successful trade with tjkraz.  thanks!


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

Had a great trade with AngelicFruitcake!


----------



## RMoneyTheHBomb

Hey all-


I've got the following up for trade

Tangled sky
Tangled texture
Alice sky
Chrome damage


Looking for

Tron round
Nemo texture
Scrooge
The other chrome with the crosshairs
Mikes car
Felix
Abu
Stitch surfboard
Buzz vehicle
Hooks ship
Zurg
Merlin
Tron sky
Tron texture

Hit me up at ryhelsley@yahoo

Sorry if the naming is off at all. Just going out of what is missing from our book. Willing to trade multiples for a rare.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## AngelicFruitcake

MNWDWMANIAC said:
			
		

> Had a great trade with AngelicFruitcake!



Very good trade. Thanks!


----------



## prichardt

I have the following discs for trade:

Rapunzel's Kingdom (1)
Carl's Cane (1)

Need:
Bolts Super Strength
Trons user control (TRU Exclusive)
Rare Abu
Rare Dumbo


----------



## crainbo

My daughter has a Carl Frederickson's Cane to trade if you still have Rapunzel's Birthday Sky.



chris1013 said:


> I've been casually buying these and continue to have poor luck. Today, 3 of the 4 power discs I got were duplicates. Booo!  I am, however, ADDICTED.
> 
> Here's what I have to trade:
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (1)
> Sugar Rush Sky (1)
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control (2)
> 
> Here's some I would like:
> Pieces of Eight
> Fix-It Felix's Repair Power
> Nemo's Seascape
> Rapunzel's Kingdom
> Carl Frederickson's Cane


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

Have for trade

Fix it Felix Repair Power
Stiches Blaster
Nemos Seascape
Tugley Wood
Cinderellas Coach
Kahn
Rapunzel's Kingdom
Mike's Car x5
Dumbo

Want
Pieces of Eight
Sugar Rush Sky
Alice's Wonderland
Marlin's Reef
Tron
Astro Blaster Space Cruiser


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

Here's what I have to trade:
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (1)
Sugar Rush Sky (1)
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control (2)

Here's some I would like:
Pieces of Eight
Fix-It Felix's Repair Power
Nemo's Seascape
Rapunzel's Kingdom
Carl Frederickson's Cane[/QUOTE]

Chris,

Sent you a PM. I would send you a Nemo's Seascape and Rapunzel's Kingdom for Rapunzel's Birthday Sky and Sugar Rush Sky.


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

taz6969 said:


> Looking to trade some discs...
> 
> HAVE
> (1) NEMO'S SEASCAPE
> (1) C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD
> (1) Tron User Control **TRU exclusive discs
> 
> WANT
> Dumbo
> 
> willing to trade Tron User Control for Dumbo



Sent you a PM. I will make that trade.


----------



## mmdisneylover

txaggie94gigem said:


> good trades with ImDMous and mmdisneylover....
> 
> has anyone heard when the next limited edition piece will come from toys r us?



Good trade with txaggie94gigem


----------



## prichardt

Great trade with volunteer!


----------



## Mrs. M. Mouse

Successful and fantastic trade with Sirikool

Thank you so much for the great and quick trade!!! my dd's are already chomping at the bit to play with these discs!!!


----------



## sirikool

Thank you *Mrs. M. Mouse* for the trade.

*****If you are in the Los Angeles, CA area and did not get a chance to any of the series one TRU exclusive, you just might want to check the Toys R Us site or the closes TRU near.*****

ONLINE I saw TRU exclusive Series 1 Power Disc pack being sold.
-limit 5 per purchase
-2 for $6 deal almost ending

At the Glendale, CA I saw 17 TRU exclusive Lightning McQueen Figures.


----------



## Mrs. M. Mouse

never mind apparently I quoted the wrong post...deleted...will try again lol


----------



## taz6969

I sent you my reply.


----------



## Mouse7116

Good trade with AngelicFruitcake!  Thank you!


----------



## AngelicFruitcake

Mouse7116 said:
			
		

> Good trade with AngelicFruitcake!  Thank you!



Thank you! Enjoy!


----------



## linkyarmer

txaggie94gigem said:


> good trades with ImDMous and mmdisneylover....
> 
> has anyone heard when the next limited edition piece will come from toys r us?



I haven't heard anything yet, but I'd assume one would release about every 6 weeks or so. I have developed a pretty good relationship with one of the MODs at my local TRU. Hoping he gets a bit of early info for me (that I'll share here).


----------



## chris1013

crainbo said:


> My daughter has a Carl Frederickson's Cane to trade if you still have Rapunzel's Birthday Sky.



I went to Toys R Us today because I had a coupon and I actually acquired Carl's Cane. I'm sorry!  Did she have anything else to trade? I didn't list it before but of the common ones I'm also looking for Mickey's Car or Tulgey Wood.


----------



## Volunteer

prichardt said:


> Great trade with volunteer!




Good trade with prichardt!


----------



## crainbo

We do have a extra Tulgey Wood.  Potentially have Mickey and Mike Cars if you have any others to trade.  My daughter needs:

Both Rapunzel discs
King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Abu



chris1013 said:


> I went to Toys R Us today because I had a coupon and I actually acquired Carl's Cane. I'm sorry!  Did she have anything else to trade? I didn't list it before but of the common ones I'm also looking for Mickey's Car or Tulgey Wood.


----------



## ilovetigers

I will trade round for round, regular for regular, and orange rare for rare ones.  We hold season passes to WDW and can also meet up at the parks on weekends if that works for anyone.  We will ship and pack with care and ask the same.  Thank you in advance.

*Needed Discs* 
Pieces of Eight (Disc 4 of 20) Round
Stitch’s Blaster (Disc 8 of 20) 
Sugar Rush Sky (Disc 11 of 20)
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster (Disc 19 of 20) *rare*
*For Trade Discs* 
2 ~ Bolt’s Super Strength (Disc 1 of 20) round
4 ~ Fix It Felix’s Repair Power (Disc 2 of 20) round
2 ~ Cinderella’s Coach (Disc 6 of 20)
Carl Fredricksen’s Cane (Disc 9 of 20)
4 ~ Alice’s Wonderland (Disc 12 of 20)
Tulgey Wood (Disc 13 of 20)
Marlin’s Reef (Disc 14 of 20)
2 ~ Rapunzel’s Kingdom (Disc 16 of 20) 
2 ~ Dumbo the Flying Elephant (Disc 18 of 20) *rare*


----------



## ilovetigers

Here is the list for anyone that might ask =)

List of Power Discs:

Bolts Super Strength (Disc 1 of 20)
Fix It Felixs Repair Power (Disc 2 of 20)
C.H.R.O.M.E.s Armor Shield (Disc 3 of 20)
Pieces of Eight (Disc 4 of 20)
Mickeys Car (Disc 5 of 20)
Cinderellas Coach (Disc 6 of 20)
Khan (Disc 7 of 20)
Stitchs Blaster (Disc 8 of 20)
Carl Fredricksens Cane (Disc 9 of 20)
King Candys Dessert Toppings (Disc 10 of 20)
Sugar Rush Sky (Disc 11 of 20)
Alices Wonderland (Disc 12 of 20)
Tulgey Wood (Disc 13 of 20)
Marlins Reef (Disc 14 of 20)
Nemos Seascape (Disc 15 of 20)
Rapunzels Kingdom (Disc 16 of 20)
Rapunzels Birthday Sky (Disc 17 of 20)
Dumbo the Flying Elephant (Disc 18 of 20)
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster (Disc 19 of 20)
Abu as an Elephant (Disc 20 of 20)
Mikes New Car (Exclusive Disc 1 of 10)
User Control (Exclusive Disc 2 of 10)


----------



## chris1013

crainbo said:


> We do have a extra Tulgey Wood.  Potentially have Mickey and Mike Cars if you have any others to trade.  My daughter needs:
> 
> Both Rapunzel discs
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> Abu



I would be willing to trade Rapunzel Birthday Sky and King Candy's Dessert Toppings for Tulgey Wood and Mickey's Car. It looks like you don't have many posts and wouldn't be able to pm. Do you want to work out the details by email? My e-mail is potuschris@gmail.com. Thanks!


----------



## MissMoonlight

I have: 
  Dumbo
  Khan
  King Candy's dessert topping
  2 C.H.O.M.E's damage control

I am interested in:
  Sugar Rush Sky
  Both Tangled Discs
  Fix-it Felix fixing power
  Pieces of Eight

And as the quote below states I think it would be fair through paypal or something similar. PM me if you are willing to trade.
Thanks




calanniebu said:


> Here's what I have for trade: updated 8/19
> 
> 1 - C.H.R.O.M.E's damage control! Power Disc
> 2 - Mickey's Jalopy Power Disc (1 pending)
> 1 - Cinderella's Coach Power Disc
> 3 - Cane with Tennis Balls Power Disc
> 1 - Sugar Rush Terrain Power Disc (pending)
> 2 - Sugar Rush Sky Power Disc (1 pending)
> 1 - Alice in Wonderland Sky Power Disc (pending)
> 1 - Finding Nemo Terrain Power Disc (pending)
> 1 - Finding Nemo Sky Power Disc
> 2 - Tangled Lantern Terrain Power Disc (1 pending)
> 4 - Tangled Lantern Sky Power Disc
> 1 - Mike's Car (pending)
> 
> I am looking for:
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Power Disc (realize it is rare, will trade 2 for 1 - PM me)
> Kahn the Horse Power Disc
> Alice In Wonderland Terrain Power Disc
> 
> My suggestion for 1 for 1 trades is to do it through PayPal where each person pays the same amount plus the shipping/fees so there is a way to get your money back should a trade fall through. Anything under 3oz is $2.05 ($1.69 + fees) and you get free tracking.


----------



## ilovetigers

Do you still have Sugar Rush Sky?  I have Rapunzel's Kingdom for trade.


----------



## ilovetigers

chris1013 said:


> I've been casually buying these and continue to have poor luck. Today, 3 of the 4 power discs I got were duplicates. Booo!  I am, however, ADDICTED.
> 
> Here's what I have to trade:
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (1)
> Sugar Rush Sky (1)
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control (2)
> 
> Here's some I would like:
> Pieces of Eight
> Fix-It Felix's Repair Power
> Nemo's Seascape
> Rapunzel's Kingdom
> Carl Frederickson's Cane




Chris I am willing to trade your Sugar Rush Sky for Rapunzel's Kingdom.


----------



## ilovetigers

JimmyJackJunior said:


> Have for trade
> 
> Fix it Felix Repair Power
> Stiches Blaster
> Nemos Seascape
> Tugley Wood
> Cinderellas Coach
> Kahn
> Rapunzel's Kingdom
> Mike's Car x5
> Dumbo
> 
> Want
> Pieces of Eight
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Alice's Wonderland
> Marlin's Reef
> Tron
> Astro Blaster Space Cruiser




JimmyJackJunior I have Alice's Wonderland or Marlin's Reef and would love to trade one of them for Stiches Blaster.


----------



## ilovetigers

kalliyan1 said:


> Hoping for a trade.
> 
> NEED:
> Alice Tulgey Wood (13 0f 20)
> 
> HAVE:
> Nemo, Marlins Reef (14/20)
> Nemo Seascape (15/20)
> Alice's Wonderland (12/20)
> Pieces of Eight (4/20)
> King Candy Dessert (10/20)
> Sugar Rush (11/20)
> Cinderella's Coach (6/20)
> Stitch's Blaster (8/20)
> Rapunzel Birthday Sky (17/20)
> Carl Cane (9/20)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have Alice Tulgey Wood and would love to trade for pieces of eight.


----------



## ilovetigers

tjkraz said:


> Still looking for a few more discs...
> 
> *HAVE*
> Mulan's Horse
> Carl's Cane
> Sugar Rush sky
> Fix It Felix
> 
> *WANT*
> Sugar Rush Terrain
> Alice in Wonderland Terrain
> Nemo Sky
> 
> Also have Buzz Lightyear ride vehicle that I will trade for the TRU Tron disk.
> 
> Please send PM.  Thanks!



I will trade your sugar rush for alice in wonderland


----------



## ilovetigers

tjkraz said:


> Looking to trade some discs...
> 
> *HAVE*
> Mulan's Horse
> Carl's Cane
> Sugar Rush sky x2
> Pieces 'o Eight (Jack Sparrow)
> Fix It Felix
> Buzz Lightyear
> Abu as Elephant
> 
> *WANT*
> Bolt
> Sugar Rush Terrain
> Alice in Wonderland Terrain
> Nemo Sky
> Tangled (Rapunzel) Sky
> Dumbo
> Tron TRU Exclusive
> 
> *** Will only trade Buzz or Abu for Dumbo or Tron.  Sorry.  ***
> 
> Send me a PM if interested.  Thanks!



I am not able to send PMs yet.  If you still have: sugar rush sky I will trade it for Alice in wonderland; your Buzz for Dumbo; your pieces of eight for Bolt.


----------



## ilovetigers

Does anyone know if there are any places in WDW parks where you can trade the Disney Infinity Discs?  So far we have not found any, but given all the other trades that happen there, it's just a matter of time.  Plus we keep asking the employees and managers lol =)  We have had luck with the Toysrus trade day, which was great.


----------



## Ksweetp69

What I need:

Chrome Damage Control
Cinderella's coach
Dumbo Ride
Astro Blaster
Abu
Finding Nemo Sky


What I have to trade:
Kahn the horse
Carl's Walker


Please let me know if we can set up a trade

Thanks

K


----------



## TW1080

We don't have many discs yet, my son just got the game for his birthday, we have 2 extra Khan pieces, that I'd like to trade for something else if anyone is interested.


----------



## crainbo

We have the following to trade:

Carl's cane
Alice texture

Want:

Tron user control


----------



## sirikool

crainbo said:


> We have the following to trade:
> 
> Mike's new car x2
> Carl's cane
> Alice texture
> 
> Want:
> Abu
> Rapunzel texture
> Nemo texture



PM sent. Willing to do 2 for 1 Mike's car.


----------



## prichardt

Good trade with Package Donkey!


----------



## prichardt

Good Trade with Kalliyan1


----------



## prichardt

I have the following discs for trade:

Kahn (2)
Rapunzel's Kingdom (1)
Carl's Cane (1)
Stitch's Blaster (1)
Marlins Reef (1)

Need:
Bolts Super Strength
Mickey's Car
Cinderella's Coach
Sugar Rush Sky
Alice's Wonderland
Trons user control (TRU Exclusive)
Rare Abu
Rare Dumbo


----------



## crainbo

Sent you a PM.



sirikool said:


> PM sent. Willing to do 2 for 1 Mike's car.


----------



## taz6969

Looking to trade some discs...

HAVE
(1) NEMO'S SEASCAPE
(1) C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD
(1) Tron User Control **TRU exclusive discs

WANT
Dumbo

willing to trade Tron User Control for Dumbo


----------



## ilovetigers

prichardt said:


> I have the following discs for trade:
> 
> Kahn (2)
> Rapunzel's Kingdom (1)
> Carl's Cane (1)
> Stitch's Blaster (1)
> Marlins Reef (1)
> 
> Need:
> Bolts Super Strength
> Mickey's Car
> Cinderella's Coach
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Alice's Wonderland
> Trons user control (TRU Exclusive)
> Rare Abu
> Rare Dumbo






Sent you a pm


----------



## PackageDonkey

Successful trade with prichardt. Thank you.


----------



## AngelicFruitcake

Successful trade with PoohbearMama. Thanks!


----------



## prichardt

Good trade with MAFPI


----------



## kalliyan1

Good trade with prichardt!!!


----------



## prichardt

I have the following discs for trade:

Kahn (2)
Rapunzel's Kingdom (1)
Carl's Cane (1)
Marlins Reef (1)

Need:
Mickey's Car
Cinderella's Coach
Sugar Rush Sky
Alice's Wonderland
Trons user control (TRU Exclusive)
Rare Abu
Rare Dumbo


----------



## willlong

I have these to trade:

tangled texture set (1)
tangled skydome(1)
Cinderella's coach (2)
Finding nemo skydome(1)
alice in wonderland skydome(2)
Pirate booty(1)
Chrome damage control(1)

I am looking for:
cane with tennis balls
buzz lightyear astro blaster 
bolt strength 
dumbo 
finding nemo texture set
tron 

I am willing to do 2 for 1 trades for tron or dumbo as well


----------



## taz6969

great trade with rabbitxstyle

thanks again.


----------



## chris1013

willlong said:


> I have these to trade:
> 
> tangled texture set (1)
> tangled skydome(1)
> Cinderella's coach (2)
> Finding nemo skydome(1)
> alice in wonderland skydome(2)
> Pirate booty(1)
> Chrome damage control(1)
> 
> I am looking for:
> cane with tennis balls
> buzz lightyear astro blaster
> bolt strength
> dumbo
> finding nemo texture set
> tron
> 
> I am willing to do 2 for 1 trades for tron or dumbo as well



I sent you a PM. But just realized you might not be able to respond. I can trade you a bolt strength for nemo skydome. You can e-mail me at potuschris@gmail.com if you can't respond to my PM.


----------



## willlong

chris im sending you an email right now


----------



## willlong

prichardt said:


> I have the following discs for trade:
> 
> Kahn (2)
> Rapunzel's Kingdom (1)
> Carl's Cane (1)
> Marlins Reef (1)
> 
> Need:
> Mickey's Car
> Cinderella's Coach
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Alice's Wonderland
> Trons user control (TRU Exclusive)
> Rare Abu
> Rare Dumbo



I was wondering if you still had carl's cane or marlins reef. I am willing to send Cinderella's coach to you for one of them.


----------



## Ksweetp69

willlong said:


> I have these to trade:
> 
> tangled texture set (1)
> tangled skydome(1)
> Cinderella's coach (2)
> Finding nemo skydome(1)
> alice in wonderland skydome(2)
> Pirate booty(1)
> Chrome damage control(1)
> 
> I am looking for:
> cane with tennis balls
> buzz lightyear astro blaster
> bolt strength
> dumbo
> finding nemo texture set
> tron
> 
> I am willing to do 2 for 1 trades for tron or dumbo as well



Can we sent up a trade Cane for Chrome?  Let me know at ksweetp69@yahoo.com.

Thanks

Karla


----------



## taz6969

Help me out here the TRU disc's are special in the seance that they are out before the next wave?  other then that they are not special.  I ask because here we are trading it as if they are special.


----------



## mmdisneylover

taz6969 said:


> Help me out here the TRU disc's are special in the seance that they are out before the next wave?  other then that they are not special.  I ask because here we are trading it as if they are special.



Tru exclusive are harder to get so that makes them special, I believe is the only reason.  They are also different textured and specially colored.


----------



## ilovetigers

willlong said:


> I have these to trade:
> 
> tangled texture set (1)
> tangled skydome(1)
> Cinderella's coach (2)
> Finding nemo skydome(1)
> alice in wonderland skydome(2)
> Pirate booty(1)
> Chrome damage control(1)
> 
> I am looking for:
> cane with tennis balls
> buzz lightyear astro blaster
> bolt strength
> dumbo
> finding nemo texture set
> tron
> 
> I am willing to do 2 for 1 trades for tron or dumbo as well



I will trade pieces of 8 for my Bolt.  I see you do not have 10 posts for private messages so please email me.  kimvanmeter123@live.com. thank you


----------



## chris1013

Great trade with crainbo!! Thanks again!


----------



## ilovetigers

chris1013 said:


> I sent you a PM. But just realized you might not be able to respond. I can trade you a bolt strength for nemo skydome. You can e-mail me at potuschris@gmail.com if you can't respond to my PM.




Sorry Chris didn't see this


----------



## ilovetigers

Updated list =)

*Needed Discs* 
Pieces of Eight 
Sugar Rush Sky 
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster 

*For Trade Discs *
Bolt’s Super Strength 
Fix It Felix’s Repair Power 
Cinderella’s Coach 
Carl Fredricksen’s Cane 
Alice’s Wonderland 
Tulgey Wood 
Marlin’s Reef 
Rapunzel’s Kingdom
                                                                                                                                                                                    Dumbo the Flying Elephant


----------



## prichardt

I have the following discs for trade:

Kahn (2)
Rapunzel's Kingdom (1)
Carl's Cane (1)

Need:
Mickey's Car
Sugar Rush Sky
Alice's Wonderland
Trons user control (TRU Exclusive)
Rare Abu
Rare Dumbo


----------



## ilovetigers

Updated list =)

*Needed Discs* 
Pieces of Eight 
Sugar Rush Sky 
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster 

*For Trade Discs *
Bolts Super Strength 
Fix It Felixs Repair Power 
Cinderellas Coach 
Carl Fredricksens Cane 
Alices Wonderland 
Tulgey Wood 
Marlins Reef 
Rapunzels Kingdom                                                                                                Dumbo the Flying Elephant


----------



## willlong

here is my updated list:
I have these to trade:

tangled texture set (1)
tangled skydome(1)
Cinderella's coach (1)
alice in wonderland skydome(2)
Pirate booty(1)
Chrome damage control(1) pending

I am looking for:

buzz lightyear astro blaster
dumbo
tron


----------



## crainbo

Thanks to you too.



chris1013 said:


> Great trade with crainbo!! Thanks again!


----------



## prichardt

Great trade with ilovetigers


----------



## ilovetigers

*Hello everyone here is my updated list =) 

Needed Discs (almost there)*
Sugar Rush Sky
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster (will trade Dumbo or Mike's car)









*For Trade Discs*
Bolts Super Strength
Fix It Felixs Repair Power
Cinderellas Coach
Carl Fredricksens Cane
Alices Wonderland
Tulgey Wood
Marlins Reef
Rapunzels Kingdom 
Dumbo the Flying Elephant 
Mike's New Car





























Thanks for looking =)


----------



## PackageDonkey

ilovetigers said:


> Hello everyone here is my updated list =)  Needed Discs (almost there) Sugar Rush Sky Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster (will trade Dumbo or Mike's car)  For Trade Discs Bolt&#146;s Super Strength Fix It Felix&#146;s Repair Power Cinderella&#146;s Coach Carl Fredricksen&#146;s Cane Alice&#146;s Wonderland Tulgey Wood Marlin&#146;s Reef Rapunzel&#146;s Kingdom Dumbo the Flying Elephant Mike's New Car  Thanks for looking =)



PM sent


----------



## Bo0bo0kity

AngelicFruitcake said:


> What we have to trade:
> 
> Buzz's Astroblaster (2)
> Rapunzel's texture (2)
> Stitch's Blaster (2)
> Tron (1)
> 
> We need:
> 
> Everything else except Abu, Sugar Rush texture and Alice in Wonderland texture.
> 
> Especially looking for:
> 
> Dumbo
> Mike's Car
> 
> Make an offer. Thanks!


Hi do you still have Tron and stitch?


----------



## Bo0bo0kity

Do you still have Tron?


----------



## Bo0bo0kity

Hi do you still have Tron?




taz6969 said:


> Looking to trade some discs...
> 
> HAVE
> (1) NEMO'S SEASCAPE
> (1) C.H.R.O.M.E.'S ARMOR SHIELD
> (1) Tron User Control **TRU exclusive discs
> 
> WANT
> Dumbo
> 
> willing to trade Tron User Control for Dumbo


----------



## chris1013

Updated list:

Available to Trade:
Pieces of Eight
Fix It Felix's Repair Power
Chrome's Armor Shield (3)
Mike's New Car TRU Exclusive

Looking for:
Dumbo Flying Elephant (Rare)
Astro Blasters Space Cruiser (Rare)
Abu the Elephant (Rare)

I would be willing to trade 2 for 1.


----------



## tinksfan

What I have 

1 astro blaster (buzz)
2 mickey's jalopy
3 tangled sky
4 alice terrain
5 two wreck it ralph sky domes
6 nemo sky dome
7 nemo terrain

what i need 

1 cinderella's coach
2 dumbo
3 C.H.R.O.M.E. armor shield
4 sugar rush terrain
5 pirates booty


----------



## tinksfan

I also need mikes car


----------



## Disney Junkies

We bought a lot before finding the trade page.

We need: 
Dumbo 
Buzz
Mikes Car

We Have:
Bolt x1
Felix x2
Pieces of 8 x2
Mickey's Car x1
Cinderella's coach x3
Kahn x5
Stich Blaster x1
Carl's cane x5
King Candy Toppings x1
Sugar Rush Sky x3
Alice Wonderland x2
Tugley Wood x1
Marlins Reef x2
Nemos Seascape x4
Rupunzel's Kingdom x2
Rupunzel's Birthday Sky x3
Abu x1
Tron x1


----------



## chris1013

tinksfan said:
			
		

> What I have
> 
> 1 astro blaster (buzz)
> 2 mickey's jalopy
> 3 tangled sky
> 4 alice terrain
> 5 two wreck it ralph sky domes
> 6 nemo sky dome
> 7 nemo terrain
> 
> what i need
> 
> 1 cinderella's coach
> 2 dumbo
> 3 C.H.R.O.M.E. armor shield
> 4 sugar rush terrain
> 5 pirates booty



I sent you a pm about a trade.


----------



## chris1013

Disney Junkies said:
			
		

> We bought a lot before finding the trade page.
> 
> We need:
> Dumbo
> Buzz
> Mikes Car
> 
> We Have:
> Bolt x1
> Felix x2
> Pieces of 8 x2
> Mickey's Car x1
> Cinderella's coach x3
> Kahn x5
> Stich Blaster x1
> Carl's cane x5
> King Candy Toppings x1
> Sugar Rush Sky x3
> Alice Wonderland x2
> Tugley Wood x1
> Marlins Reef x2
> Nemos Seascape x4
> Rupunzel's Kingdom x2
> Rupunzel's Birthday Sky x3
> Abu x1
> Tron x1



I could trade you Mike's Car for Abu. Any interest?


----------



## Disney Junkies

Hi Chris1013,
 Sorry, we just saw that Mike's car will be in wave2 discs. I want to try and hold Abu for Buzz or Dumbo.
Thanks!


----------



## chris1013

Disney Junkies said:


> Hi Chris1013,
> Sorry, we just saw that Mike's car will be in wave2 discs. I want to try and hold Abu for Buzz or Dumbo.
> Thanks!



No problem. I just learned that TRU Exclusives are in the next wave. At least I don't need to worry about getting those anymore.  Good luck in getting your trades!


----------



## Disney Junkies

Thanks, You Too!


----------



## willlong

Here is my updated list:

What I have to trade:

pieces of eight(1)
tugley wood (2)
rapunzel kingdom
rapunzel birthday sky

I will have an abu up for grabs later this week as well.

What I need:
tron

I am willing to do 2 for 1 for tron


----------



## ilovetigers

Awesome trades with Richardt and Package Donkey


----------



## ilovetigers

Our sons set is now complete.  

We would like to help others complete their sets as well.  Our cost on each disc is $2.50 each and we will ship as many as you like for a flat $2.50 in a padded envelope.  

Please private message me if you are interested in purchasing any discs.  

Bolts Super Strength
Fix It Felixs Repair Power x4
Cinderellas Coach 
Carl Fredricksens Cane
Alices Wonderland x4
Tulgey Wood
Marlins Reef
Rapunzels Kingdom  x2


----------



## taz6969

great trade JimmyJackJunior thanks.


----------



## prichardt

I have the following discs for trade:

Kahn (2)
Rapunzel's Kingdom (1)
Carl's Cane (1)

Need:
Mickey's Car
Sugar Rush Sky
Alice's Wonderland
Trons user control (TRU Exclusive)
Rare Abu
Rare Dumbo


----------



## crainbo

I have the following discs for trade:

Carl's Cane
Alice's Wonderland

Need:
Trons user control


----------



## chris1013

Great trade with JimmyJackJunior!


----------



## Ksweetp69

Warning to all those doing trades!!! Please secure and wrap these discs in bubble wrap or something so people cant feel what is in the envelope.  I just had a disc stolen by someone slicing open the envelope. Unbelievable!!!


----------



## chris1013

Ksweetp69 said:


> Warning to all those doing trades!!! Please secure and wrap these discs in bubble wrap or something so people cant feel what is in the envelope.  I just had a disc stolen by someone slicing open the envelope. Unbelievable!!!



I second this. I had the same thing happen to me. People are unbelievable - that's a federal crime they're committing for a $2 game piece!


----------



## willlong

All 3 discs i sent had that happen but replacements are on the way to all of you. Again sorry for the inconvience.


----------



## PackageDonkey

Good trade with ilovetigers, thank you.


----------



## Flynn_Rider

I have an extra Alice's Wonderland, Tugly Woods and Carl's Cane.

Looking for anything besides what's mentioned above and Kahn or CHROME

Also have Abu the Elephant, which I love but would be willing to part for a trade in my favor 

PM me


----------



## prichardt

Flynn_Rider said:
			
		

> I have an extra Alice's Wonderland, Tugly Woods and Carl's Cane.
> 
> Looking for anything besides what's mentioned above and Kahn or CHROME
> 
> Also have Abu the Elephant, which I love but would be willing to part for a trade in my favor
> 
> PM me



PM sent


----------



## MillerFam407

we have Nemo terrain, Chrome, Bolt to trade

Looking for tangled sky, pirate booty, Mickey's jalopy, astro blaster, carls cane, abu, or stichs blaster to trade.

New at this forum/trading thing bare with me!


----------



## Disney Junkies

We need: 
Dumbo 
Buzz


We Have available for trade:
Bolt x1
Felix x2
Pieces of 8 x2
Mickey's Car x1
Cinderella's coach x3
Kahn x5
Stich Blaster x1
Carl's cane x5
King Candy Toppings x1
Sugar Rush Sky x3
Alice Wonderland x2
Tugley Wood x1
Marlins Reef x2
Nemos Seascape x4
Rupunzel's Kingdom x2
Rupunzel's Birthday Sky x3
Abu x1
Tron x1


----------



## PackageDonkey

Disney Junkies said:


> We need: Dumbo Buzz  We Have available for trade: Bolt x1 Felix x2 Pieces of 8 x2 Mickey's Car x1 Cinderella's coach x3 Kahn x5 Stich Blaster x1 Carl's cane x5 King Candy Toppings x1 Sugar Rush Sky x3 Alice Wonderland x2 Tugley Wood x1 Marlins Reef x2 Nemos Seascape x4 Rupunzel's Kingdom x2 Rupunzel's Birthday Sky x3 Abu x1 Tron x1



PM sent


----------



## MillerFam407

@Flynn_Rider
I can't PM yet as I am a NOOB and have to post at least 10 times? I currently have a trade pending for NEMO terrain (they have to verify that is one they need) if it falls through i'll let you know! 
Thanks


----------



## MillerFam407

Please repost if you are selling definitly rather buy from you guys as opposed to Random packs!


----------



## ilovetigers

Great trade with Packagedonkey =)


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

Great trade with taz6969.

Thanks.


----------



## ilovetigers

Updated list=) (sell pending)

We would like to help others complete their sets as well.  Our cost on each disc is $2.50 each and we will ship as many as you like for a flat $2.50 in a padded envelope.  

Please private message me if you are interested in purchasing any discs. 
(Those of you under 10 posts go see the newbie boards and other posts of interest then comment something nice.  You'll be at 10 posts in no time) 


Fix It Felixs Repair Power x3
Carl Fredricksens Cane
Alices Wonderland x4
Marlins Reef
Rapunzels Kingdom  x2


----------



## Winky65

.


----------



## MillerFam407

I have Chromes damage control available would you trade straight up for Mike's Car?


----------



## willlong

Great trade with Chris1013.

Thanks again.


----------



## chris1013

Good trade with willlong!

Thank you!


----------



## prichardt

I have the following discs for trade:

Kahn (2)
Carl's Cane (1)

Need:
Mickey's Car
Sugar Rush Sky
Rare Abu
Rare Dumbo


----------



## willlong

Here is my updated list:


what I need:

Tron


what i have to trade:

Abu
Pieces of 8
Tugley wood (2)
Rapunzel birthday sky
Rapunzel kingdom


----------



## pabloezd

i have : 
rapunzel terrain
alice in wonderland terrain
cinderella car


i need:
nemo's sky
nightmare before christmas sky
maximus tangled horse or flying dumbo rare


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have:

1 for 1 trades

Bolt's Super Strength/Bolt Strength: 4 
Fix It Felix's Repair Power: 1 
Mickey's Car: 3
Cinderella's Coach: 3
Kahn: 3 
Carl Fredricksen's Cane/Cane with Tennis Balls: 4 
King Candy's Dessert Toppings/Sugar Rush Texture Set: 2 
Sugar Rush Sky/Sugar Rush Skydome: 1
Alice's Wonderland/Alice in Wonderland Texture Set: 2 
Tulgey Wood/Alice in Wonderland Skydome:1 
Marlin's Reef:1 
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky/Tangled Texture Set: 2

2 for 1 trades

Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle: 1
Tron User Control: 1

I will accept the following items for trade since I don't need anything anymore:   

Magic Band for the dragon (3 for 1)  
Zurg's Wrath, Merlin's Summon, Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime, Tron Skydome, Tron Texture Set, Peter Pan's Flight, Stitch's Longboard, the other CHROME (3 for 1)  
C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield/CHROME Damage Control  
Pieces of Eight/Pirate Booty 
Abu the Elephant (2 for 1) 
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle (2 for 1) 
Dumbo's Ride (2 for 1) 
Mike's New Car (2 for 1)  
Tron User Control (2 for 1)  

I only ship the power discs in a bubble envelope with a tracking number so you can track your package. Thank you to everyone who trade with me.


----------



## Bo Duke

If you need a Mikes car AND a Tron Let me know. 

I would like to send them together.

$12 for both or 2 rares or 5 commons


----------



## chris1013

DisneyInfinityFan said:
			
		

> I have:
> 
> 1 for 1 trades
> 
> Bolt's Super Strength/Bolt Strength: 4
> Fix It Felix's Repair Power: 1
> Mickey's Car: 3
> Cinderella's Coach: 3
> Kahn: 3
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane/Cane with Tennis Balls: 4
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings/Sugar Rush Texture Set: 2
> Sugar Rush Sky/Sugar Rush Skydome: 1
> Alice's Wonderland/Alice in Wonderland Texture Set: 2
> Tulgey Wood/Alice in Wonderland Skydome:1
> Marlin's Reef:1
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky/Tangled Texture Set: 2
> 
> 2 for 1 trades
> 
> Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle: 1
> Tron User Control: 1
> 
> I will accept the following items for trade since I don't need anything anymore:
> 
> Magic Band for the dragon (3 for 1)
> Zurg's Wrath, Merlin's Summon, Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime, Tron Skydome, Tron Texture Set, Peter Pan's Flight, Stitch's Longboard, the other CHROME (3 for 1)
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield/CHROME Damage Control
> Pieces of Eight/Pirate Booty
> Abu the Elephant (2 for 1)
> Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle (2 for 1)
> Dumbo's Ride (2 for 1)
> Mike's New Car (2 for 1)
> Tron User Control (2 for 1)
> 
> I only ship the power discs in a bubble envelope with a tracking number so you can track your package. Thank you to everyone who trade with me.



Hi I sent you a PM


----------



## igarneff1971

Hello all,

As a new member I doubt I can PM any of you therefore I will post what I have and need in the hopes on of you will reach out to me.

Here is what I need;

Fix it Felix Fix you (Pending Trade)
Tron - Toys R Us exclusive (Pending Trade)
Sugar Rush Sky (Pending Trade)

What I have to offer;

Mike's Car
Astro Blaster (Pending Trade)
Dumbo (Pending Trade)
Elephant Abu x 2

Tangled Terrain
Tangled Sky
Finding Nemo Sky
Cinderella's Coach

Please email me to discuss the trade details.    Thank you and happy trading..


----------



## chris1013

Updated list:

Available to Trade:
Pieces of Eight
Fix It Felix's Repair Power
Chrome's Armor Shield (3)

Looking for:
Dumbo Flying Elephant (Rare)
Astro Blasters Space Cruiser (Rare)


I would be willing to trade 2 for 1. Hoping to complete the set!


----------



## Jakesmom2003

I am new and cannot pm you, but would love these for my son...please let me know...thanks.  
-Christie



Bo Duke said:


> If you need a Mikes car AND a Tron Let me know.
> 
> I would like to send them together.
> 
> $12 for both or 2 rares or 5 commons


----------



## Jakesmom2003

these are what he has to trade...

Khan (Mulan) x2
Tugly Woods (Alice)
Pieces of Eight (Jack Sparrow)
and 
Birthday Sky (Rapunzel)

He would like...

Tron
Mikes New Car
Alices Wonderland
Wreck it Ralph (Sugar Rush Sky)
Rapunzels Kingdom
Dumbo
Abu
Buzz Lightyear

Thank you very much for looking.


----------



## AngelicFruitcake

Looking to complete our set. Only need one piece.

Looking for Sugar Rush sky.

Have to trade:

Rapunzel Sky
Rapunzel Texture
Stitch's Blaster
Cinderella's Coach
Mike's Car
Abu

Will trade Mike's Car or Abu for Sugar Rush Sky and any round disc.

Due to a bad trade :-(  I do insist that tracking information be included for any trade.

Thanks

Anyone know when wave two begins?


----------



## pabloezd

I have this onesto trade:
Khan
Alice's wonderland x2
Rapunzel's Kingdom
Cinderella Coach
Pieces of eight

Needed:
Carl Fredricksen's Cane
Nemos' Seascape
Fix it Felix repair power
Halloween Town Sky
Maximus

Thank you


----------



## Goofys_Bro

Sorry everyone, I went on my WDW trip and now I am back.  Here is an updated list of what I have to trade and what I am looking for:

What I have:
1. Fix it Felix
2. C.H.R.O.M.E
3. Pieces of Eight
4. Alice both Texture & Skybox
5. Nemo Texture
6. Mikes Car

Looking for:
1. Sugar Rush, Both Texture & Skybox
2. Tron (all 3)
3. Carl's Cane
4. Tangled (both texture & skybox)
5. Merlin
6. Stitch Surfboard

Quite a list, I've had bad luck on the random packs.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Goofys_Bro said:


> Sorry everyone, I went on my WDW trip and now I am back.  Here is an updated list of what I have to trade and what I am looking for:
> 
> What I have:
> 1. Fix it Felix
> 2. C.H.R.O.M.E
> 3. Pieces of Eight
> 4. Alice both Texture & Skybox
> 5. Nemo Texture
> 6. Mikes Car
> 
> Looking for:
> 1. Sugar Rush, Both Texture & Skybox
> 2. Tron (all 3)
> 3. Carl's Cane
> 4. Tangled (both texture & skybox)
> 5. Merlin
> 6. Stitch Surfboard
> 
> Quite a list, I've had bad luck on the random packs.



Your CHROME and Pieces of Eight for my Sugar Rush Texture and Carl's Cane.


----------



## taz6969

Is wave 2 out?  I see toys r us has them on website only.


----------



## Goofys_Bro

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Your CHROME and Pieces of Eight for my Sugar Rush Texture and Carl's Cane.



That works for me can you send me a PM?  I have not posted enough yet to send you one first.


----------



## Frollo27

Hello Everyone,

I only need a Buzz Astro Blaster.

I have the following for trade:

Mike's Car
Mickey's Car
Stitch blaster
Pieces of Eight
Wreck It Ralph sky and land
Nemo land (x2)

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## cam8n

UPDATED on 10/7

We have for trade:

3 Tron user control  TRU exclusive
2 Rapunzel's Birthday sky
1 Alice's Wonderland

would like:

Mikes  car
Fix it Felix's repair power
CHROMES armor shield
King candys dessert toppings
Marlins reef
Nemos seascape
Dumbo
Abu

Email or repost

Thank you


----------



## AngelicFruitcake

cam8n said:
			
		

> We have for trade:
> 
> 3 Tron user control  TRU exclusive
> 1 Sugar Rush sky
> 1 Alice's Wonderland
> 
> would like:
> 
> Mikes  car
> Fix it Felix's repair power
> CHROMES armor shield
> Carl Fredricksons cane
> Stitches blaster
> King candys dessert toppings
> Marlins reef
> Nemos seascape
> Dumbo
> 
> Email or repost
> 
> Thank you



Sent a pm


----------



## Goofys_Bro

Flynn_Rider / DisneyInfinityFan,

I still don't have enough posts to send or reply to pm's. If you still want to trade please email me at lnichols3 at gmail

Thanks


----------



## Bo Duke

Jakesmom2003 said:


> I am new and cannot pm you, but would love these for my son...please let me know...thanks.
> -Christie



I have them let me know. 

I actually have several of each for anyone who is looking.


----------



## Bo Duke

Jakesmom2003 said:


> I am new and cannot pm you, but would love these for my son...please let me know...thanks.
> -Christie



I also sent you an email. Let me know if you don't get it. 
Thanks
Jason


----------



## Bo Duke

taz6969 said:


> Is wave 2 out?  I see toys r us has them on website only.



No, Wave 2 will not be out until the Tuesday before Thanksgiving

You can only preorder them right now.


----------



## MillerFam407

Updated List:

Have to trade 
Bolt 	x1
nemo terrain	x1
chrome damage control x2

Looking for to complete:

tangled sky 	
nemo sky 	
pirate booty	
lilo stich blaster	
mickey's jalopy 	
astro blaster vehicle 	
abu the elephant	
Tron	
Mike W's Car


----------



## MillerFam407

Target has the series 2 in completed set for 60$ seems like a good deal Santa may have to bring that!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

cam8n said:


> We have for trade:  3 Tron user control  TRU exclusive 1 Sugar Rush sky 1 Alice's Wonderland  would like:  Mikes  car Fix it Felix's repair power CHROMES armor shield Carl Fredricksons cane Stitches blaster King candys dessert toppings Marlins reef Nemos seascape Dumbo  Email or repost  Thank you



I received your pm, but I see you don't need the Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle. What would you like to do?


----------



## MillerFam407

how is everyone getting all these series 2 discs already?


----------



## Goofys_Bro

MillerFam407 said:
			
		

> Target has the series 2 in completed set for 60$ seems like a good deal Santa may have to bring that!



Does anyone know if it will contain all the power discs including rares?


----------



## chris1013

Goofys_Bro said:


> Does anyone know if it will contain all the power discs including rares?



Based upon the picture on Target's website, yes, it will have all discs, including rares, plus the disc album.


----------



## Disney Junkies

PackageDonkey has sent another successful trade!!!


----------



## prichardt

Good trade with Will Long


----------



## prichardt

Good trade with flynn_rider


----------



## willlong

good trade with prichardt. Thanks again


----------



## cam8n

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I received your pm, but I see you don't need the Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle. What would you like to do?



We do not have Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle and would like it


----------



## cam8n

MillerFam407 said:


> Updated List:
> 
> Have to trade
> Bolt 	x1
> nemo terrain	x1
> chrome damage control x2
> 
> Looking for to complete:
> 
> tangled sky
> nemo sky
> pirate booty
> lilo stich blaster
> mickey's jalopy
> astro blaster vehicle
> abu the elephant
> Tron
> Mike W's Car



Trade PM sent


----------



## prichardt

I have the following discs for trade:

Kahn (2)
Carl's Cane (1)

Need:
Mickey's Car
Sugar Rush Sky
Rare Abu
Rare Dumbo


----------



## PackageDonkey

Good trade with Disney Junkies.


----------



## Flynn_Rider

Good trade with prichardt


----------



## Flynn_Rider

If anyone is interested in trading figures, I'd be willing to trade Mike, Barbosa, Holly Shiftwell or Mrs Incredible 

I'd be looking for Violet, Dash, Syndrome, Mater, Francesco or Jack Skellington

Could be a permanent trade or just swap for a week


----------



## Disney Junkies

Thanks!!!!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have:  

1 for 1 trades  

Bolt's Super Strength/Bolt Strength: 4  
Mickey's Car: 3 
Cinderella's Coach: 3 
Kahn: 3  Carl Fredricksen's Cane/Cane with Tennis Balls: 4 
King Candy's Dessert Toppings/Sugar Rush Texture Set: 2  
Sugar Rush Sky/Sugar Rush Skydome: 1 
Alice's Wonderland/Alice in Wonderland Texture Set: 2  
Tulgey Wood/Alice in Wonderland Skydome: 1 
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky/Tangled Texture Set: 2  

2 for 1 trades 

Tron User Control: 1  

I will accept the following items for trade since I don't need anything anymore:     

Magic Band for the dragon (3 for 1)   
Zurg's Wrath, Merlin's Summon, Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime, Tron Skydome, Tron Texture Set, Peter Pan's Flight, Stitch's Longboard, the other CHROME (3 for 1) 
Abu the Elephant (2 for 1)  
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle (2 for 1)  
Dumbo's Ride (2 for 1)  
Mike's New Car (2 for 1)   
Tron User Control (2 for 1)    

I only ship the power discs in a bubble envelope with a tracking number so you can track your package. Thank you to everyone who trade with me.


----------



## cam8n

Updated on 10/8

We have for trade:

1 Tron user control TRU exclusive
2 Rapunzel's Birthday sky
1 Alice's Wonderland

would like:

Mikes car
CHROMES armor shield
King candys dessert toppings
Nemos seascape
Dumbo

Email or PM

Thank you  
__________________


----------



## Alexia0821

Update:  I have trades pending for most of what I have.  I will update once trades are complete.  Thank you, everyone!

Hi, all!  I am looking to complete wave 1 for my kids.  We are getting tired of getting duplicates!

Here is what we have to trade:

Pieces of Eight (1)
CHROME Armor Shield (1)
Tulgey Wood (2)
Cinderella's Coach (1)
Carl Fredricksen's Cane (1)
Stitch's Blaster (1)
Astro Blasters Space Cruiser (1)

Here is what we still need:

Bolt's Super Strength
Mickey's Car
Marlin's Reef
Alice's Wonderland
King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Rapunzel's Kingdom
Dumbo the Flying Elephant

Ideally, I would like to trade Buzz Lightyear's Space Cruiser for Dumbo since they are both rare; however, I would be willing to trade two more common ones for Dumbo.

Please let me know if anyone would be interested in trading!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## MillerFam407

Alexia0821 
I sent you PM I think we may have good trade pending! Unfortunately i don't have Dumbo...


----------



## cam8n

Alexia0821 said:


> Hi, all!  I am looking to complete wave 1 for my kids.  We are getting tired of getting duplicates!
> 
> Here is what we have to trade:
> 
> Pieces of Eight (1)
> CHROME Armor Shield (1)
> Tulgey Wood (2)
> Cinderella's Coach (1)
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane (1)
> Stitch's Blaster (1)
> Astro Blasters Space Cruiser (1)
> 
> Here is what we still need:
> 
> Bolt's Super Strength
> Mickey's Car
> Marlin's Reef
> Alice's Wonderland
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> Rapunzel's Kingdom
> Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> 
> Ideally, I would like to trade Buzz Lightyear's Space Cruiser for Dumbo since they are both rare; however, I would be willing to trade two more common ones for Dumbo.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone would be interested in trading!  Thanks in advance!



PM sent  
Thank you


----------



## MillerFam407

The Miller Family is excited have some great trades in the works!!! 

Still have  available to trade Nemo terrain 

Looking for to complete Nemo sky, stich's blaster, Abu, Mike's car or Tron...plus all the series 2 but i think Target has our money on those...

PM me if your looking to trade or sell Thanks!


----------



## Bo Duke

Alexia0821 said:


> Hi, all!  I am looking to complete wave 1 for my kids.  We are getting tired of getting duplicates!
> 
> Here is what we have to trade:
> 
> Pieces of Eight (1)
> CHROME Armor Shield (1)
> Tulgey Wood (2)
> Cinderella's Coach (1)
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane (1)
> Stitch's Blaster (1)
> Astro Blasters Space Cruiser (1)
> 
> Here is what we still need:
> 
> Bolt's Super Strength
> Mickey's Car
> Marlin's Reef
> Alice's Wonderland
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> Rapunzel's Kingdom
> Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> 
> Ideally, I would like to trade Buzz Lightyear's Space Cruiser for Dumbo since they are both rare; however, I would be willing to trade two more common ones for Dumbo.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone would be interested in trading!  Thanks in advance!



If you haven't traded yet, I can trade all of the ones you need for one of each of the ones you offered.


----------



## Bo Duke

Just heard (not fully confirmed yet) that Toys R Us will be releasing Crystal Sully and Zurgs Power Disc on Sunday Oct 13


----------



## Bo Duke

Bo Duke said:


> Just heard (not fully confirmed yet) that Toys R Us will be releasing Crystal Sully and Zurgs Power Disc on Sunday Oct 13



Ok, Have it confirmed from the Toys R Us official fb page. 

Disney Infinity Mr. Incredible and Sulley Infinite Crystal Series figures, plus Emperor Zurg's Wrath power disc, available 10/13 ONLY at #Toysrus

So it will be Crystal Sully, Crystal Mr. Incredible and a Zurg Disc pack.


----------



## cam8n

Good trade with angelicfruitcake  
thank you


----------



## AngelicFruitcake

cam8n said:
			
		

> Good trade with angelicfruitcake
> thank you



Awesome trade. Thanks!


----------



## fanoftinkforever

I am looking for the following power disks:
Pieces of eight
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
Tron disk

I have the following to trade:
3- fix it felix
1- bolt strength
1- Mickeys car
1- Karls walker
1- Tangled terrain


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

I have

Mikes Car x4
Fix It Felix
Tulgey Wood
Kahn
Cinderellas Coach
Stitch's Blaster

Need

Pieces of Eight
Sugar Rush Sky
Alice's Wonderland
Marlin's Reef
Astro Blasters Space Cruiser


----------



## kalliyan1

chris1013 said:


> Based upon the picture on Target's website, yes, it will have all discs, including rares, plus the disc album.



If you look at the picture, the only thing it says is, "Includes 20 series 2 power discs"  It says or shows nothing to indicate that it would be the complete set.  Interested to find out if they are random discs or the complete set


----------



## Alexia0821

kalliyan1 said:


> If you look at the picture, the only thing it says is, "Includes 20 series 2 power discs"  It says or shows nothing to indicate that it would be the complete set.  Interested to find out if they are random discs or the complete set



I was thinking the exact same thing!  I would love to buy one of these if I knew it was the compete set, but it makes it sound more like it's just 20 random power discs.  With my luck, I would get 15 of the exact same power discs.


----------



## chris1013

kalliyan1 said:


> If you look at the picture, the only thing it says is, "Includes 20 series 2 power discs"  It says or shows nothing to indicate that it would be the complete set.  Interested to find out if they are random discs or the complete set



Series 2 has 20 power discs: 5 round, 12 hexagon, 3 rares. The picture on target's website of the pack shows 5 round, 12 hexagon, 3 rares.  I guess it is possible they give you 20 random. No way to really know until it comes out. But the picture on their website for the item leads me to believe it's the complete set.


----------



## jrmasm

Bo Duke said:


> Ok, Have it confirmed from the Toys R Us official fb page.  Disney Infinity Mr. Incredible and Sulley Infinite Crystal Series figures, plus Emperor Zurg's Wrath power disc, available 10/13 ONLY at #Toysrus  So it will be Crystal Sully, Crystal Mr. Incredible and a Zurg Disc pack.



My local store confirmed this and told me it's buy one figure get one 40%.  That would be a nice bonus savings!


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

Great trade with chris1013


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

http://www.disneygeekery.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/14881751-560x560.jpg

Does not appear to be random.


----------



## kalliyan1

jrmasm said:


> My local store confirmed this and told me it's buy one figure get one 40%.  That would be a nice bonus savings!



Any idea if they are available online?


----------



## Alexia0821

Perfect trade with MillerFam407!  Thanks again!


----------



## jrmasm

kalliyan1 said:


> Any idea if they are available online?



Not a clue, sorry.


----------



## SkipperKimberly

Have available for Trade:
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
Cinderella's Coach x2
Stich's Blaster
Sugar Rush Skydome x2
Finding Nemo Texture set x2
Rapunzel's Kingdom texture set.

Looking for:
Mickey's Car
Kahn
Carl Fredrickson's Cane
Sugar Rush texture set
Alice in Wonderland Skydome
Finding Nemo Skydome
Dumbo
Abu
Mike's Car
Tron


I know a few of those are Rare, will gladly trade 2 for 1 for those 

PM or Email me.
Thanks!


----------



## Alexia0821

SkipperKimberly, PM sent!


----------



## prichardt

I have the following discs for trade:

Kahn (2)
Carl's Cane (1)
Tron (1)

Need:
Sugar Rush Sky
Rare Abu
Rare Dumbo


----------



## prichardt

SkipperKimberly said:


> Have available for Trade:
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
> Cinderella's Coach x2
> Stich's Blaster
> Sugar Rush Skydome x2
> Finding Nemo Texture set x2
> Rapunzel's Kingdom texture set.
> 
> Looking for:
> Mickey's Car
> Kahn
> Carl Fredrickson's Cane
> Sugar Rush texture set
> Alice in Wonderland Skydome
> Finding Nemo Skydome
> Dumbo
> Abu
> Mike's Car
> Tron
> 
> 
> I know a few of those are Rare, will gladly trade 2 for 1 for those
> 
> PM or Email me.
> Thanks!



PM Sent!


----------



## HollenAngi

Anyone have an extra Zurg they are willing to trade?


----------



## scfarrell

I have available:

1: Bolt Super Strength
9: Carl Frederickson's Cane
14: Marlin's Reef
16: Rapunzel's Kingdom
20: Abu the Elephant (Rare, 2 for 1)




I need:
3: CHROME Damage Control
6: Cinderella's Coach
11: King Candy's Dessert Topping
12: Alice's Wonderland
15: Nemo's Seascape
17: Rapunzel's Birthday Lanterns
Tron


----------



## Detrick

I have Mike's Car and Tron User Control and Zurg's Wrath for trade for other Toys R Us Exclusive Discs.


----------



## Ksweetp69

What I need:

Cinderella's coach
Dumbo Ride
Astro Blaster
Abu
Finding Nemo Sky


What I have to trade:
Kahn the horse
Alice in Wonderland Terrain
Sugar Rush Terrain
Bolt Strength
Mikes Car
Tron

Will do 1:1 trades for rares or 2:1 non rare for rare (hope that makes sense)


Please let me know if we can set up a trade

Thanks

K


----------



## tweak89

I have two of the following I would like to trade 1:1






This is the skydome texture pack.

scfarrell:  I would take Bolt Super Strength

Ksweetp69: I would take Tron.


----------



## Ksweetp69

tweak89 said:


> I have two of the following I would like to trade 1:1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the skydome texture pack.
> 
> scfarrell:  I would take Bolt Super Strength
> 
> Ksweetp69: I would take Tron.




For Tron Im doing either rare for rare or 2 non rares for 1 rare. But I can trade Bolt for Nemo skydome if you like?

Let me know


----------



## tweak89

Is there anything else you would trade for the Nemo disc (I already have Kahn), is Mike's care up for 1:1 trade?  I have a trade working with scfarrell for Bolt Super Strength.


----------



## gbw373

I have the following power discs for trade:

zurg x2
rapunzel latern x2
cinderella coach x1
mikes car x2
nemo underwater x3
nemo x1
cars x1
bolt x1
up cane x1



I am looking for Dumbo, and Buzz Lightyear, mickeys car, pieces of 8,


----------



## SoupCanClan

I have 2 pieces of 8 

I'd like to trade for two Fixit Felix.


----------



## SoupCanClan

gbw373 said:


> I am looking for Dumbo, and Merlin, Scrooge Mcduck, Buzz Lightyear.



Are Scrooge's coin and merlin even out yet?


----------



## Remy9111

I have bolt, sugar rush, mikes car x4, buzz lightyear, Nemo seascape x2, mickeys car, stitch blaster x2, 
Need dumbo, merlin, scrooge, Abu, Cinderella, and all trons.


----------



## prichardt

I have the following discs for trade:

Kahn (2)
Carl's Cane (1)
Tron (1)

Need:

Sugar Rush Sky
Rare Abu
Rare Dumbo


----------



## Ksweetp69

Remy9111 said:


> I have bolt, sugar rush, mikes car x4, buzz lightyear, Nemo seascape x2, mickeys car, stitch blaster x2,
> Need dumbo, merlin, scrooge, Abu, Cinderella, and all trons.




I have one of the trons can we set a trade for buzz light year?  Let me know.
ksweetp69@yahoo.com

Thanks

Karla


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

I don't think Scrooge and/or Merlin are out yet.


----------



## Remy9111

Ksweetp69 said:


> I have one of the trons can we set a trade for buzz light year?  Let me know.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Karla



Is it a circle or hexagon?


----------



## Remy9111

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> I don't think Scrooge and/or Merlin are out yet.



They are currently toys r us exclusive discs


----------



## scfarrell

I have available:

9: Carl Frederickson's Cane
14: Marlin's Reef
16: Rapunzel's Kingdom
20: Abu the Elephant (Rare, 2 for 1)

I need:
3: CHROME Damage Control
6: Cinderella's Coach
11: King Candy's Dessert Topping
12: Alice's Wonderland
17: Rapunzel's Birthday Lanterns
Scrooge's Lucky Dime
Tron


----------



## scfarrell

FYI the TRU exclusive packs have uniqe UPC codes.

Mike's New Car has upc 712725024000
Tron User Control has UPC 712725023980


----------



## jrmasm

Remy9111 said:


> They are currently toys r us exclusive discs



When were they released?  I thought the only TRU exclusives that were released were Mike's car, Tron and the most recent Zurg disc.


----------



## Ksweetp69

Remy9111 said:


> Is it a circle or hexagon?




I have circle Tron


----------



## Ksweetp69

What I need:

Cinderella's coach
Dumbo Ride
Astro Blaster
Abu
Finding Nemo Sky


What I have to trade:
Kahn the horse
Alice in Wonderland Terrain
Sugar Rush Terrain
Bolt Strength
Mikes Car
Tron

Will do 1:1 trades for rares or 2:1 non rare for rare (hope that makes sense)


Please let me know if we can set up a trade

Thanks

K


----------



## MillerFam407

GREAT TRADE with Alexia0821!!! kids are so excited!! only need ABU to complete wave 1!!
THen wave 2 starts....curse you Disney!


----------



## Remy9111

Ksweetp69 said:


> I have circle Tron



If you are still interested in the trade it sounds good to me.


----------



## Remy9111

jrmasm said:


> When were they released?  I thought the only TRU exclusives that were released were Mike's car, Tron and the most recent Zurg disc.



from my understanding they were released in the wave one blind pack from toys r us. Along with Lilo and Stitch surfboard. If you look on ebay you can find them.


----------



## Remy9111

Remy9111 said:


> from my understanding they were released in the wave one blind pack from toys r us. Along with Lilo and Stitch surfboard. If you look on ebay you can find them.



I would supply the link but it wont let me I don't have enough posts. But there is a picture of all the discs if you look up tru exclusive power disc


----------



## jrmasm

Remy9111 said:


> from my understanding they were released in the wave one blind pack from toys r us. Along with Lilo and Stitch surfboard. If you look on ebay you can find them.



I don't think that's true.  Can anyone confirm?

And I thought that the unreleased discs on eBay were released in NZ or Australia not the US but I could be wrong.


----------



## ByMinotti

I have these power discs to trade:

Kahn (1)
Carl Fredricksen's Cane (3)
Mickey's Car (3)
Rapunzel's Kingdom (3)
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (4)
Alice's Wonderland (2)
Bolt's Super Strength (2)
Fix It Felix's Repair Power (2)
Marlin's Reef (2)
Mikes Car (2) (Rare)
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride (2) (Rare)
Tron User Control (1) (RARE)


I am looking for 1 of each of the following:
Cinderella's Coach
Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime
Nemo's Seascape
Stitch's Blaster
Sugar Rush Sky
C.H.R.O.M.E Damage Increase
Tron Terrain
Tron Sky
Hanging Ten Stitch with Surfboard
Merlin's Summon
Emperor Zurg's Wrath
Captain Hook's Ship

PM me if you are interested. Thanks


----------



## Remy9111

jrmasm said:


> I don't think that's true.  Can anyone confirm?
> 
> And I thought that the unreleased discs on eBay were released in NZ or Australia not the US but I could be wrong.



All I do know is they have them listed on a poster of TRU exclusives. I haven't actually pulled any other than Mikes car. So I want to believe what you said but I can't argue with the poster.


----------



## kalliyan1

Remy9111 said:


> from my understanding they were released in the wave one blind pack from toys r us. Along with Lilo and Stitch surfboard. If you look on ebay you can find them.



It seems like the people who havae them listed are not from the US.


----------



## jrmasm

Remy9111 said:


> All I do know is they have them listed on a poster of TRU exclusives. I haven't actually pulled any other than Mikes car. So I want to believe what you said but I can't argue with the poster.



I'm not arguing about whether they are TRU exclusives or not.  I believe they are.  I just don't think they've all been released in the US yet.  And if I'm right, I'd love to know when they're planning to release them since the second wave is coming out next month.


----------



## Ksweetp69

remy9111 said:


> if you are still interested in the trade it sounds good to me.





yep lets make this trade happen. Reach out to me at ksweetp69@yahoo.com


----------



## scfarrell

I have available:

9: Carl Frederickson's Cane
16: Rapunzel's Kingdom
20: Abu the Elephant (Rare, 2 for 1)


I need:
3: CHROME damage Control
6: Cinderella's Coach
11: King Candy's Dessert Topping
12: Alice's Wonderland
17: Rapunzel's Birthday Lanterns
Tron User Control
Zerg


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have: 

1 for 1 trades 

Bolt's Super Strength/Bolt Strength: 4 
Mickey's Car: 3 
Cinderella's Coach: 2 
Kahn: 3 
Carl Fredricksen's Cane/Cane with Tennis Balls: 4 
King Candy's Dessert Toppings/Sugar Rush Texture Set: 2 
Sugar Rush Sky/Sugar Rush Skydome: 1 
Alice's Wonderland/Alice in Wonderland Texture Set: 2 
Tulgey Wood/Alice in Wonderland Skydome: 1 
Rapunzel's Kingdom/Tangled Texture Set: 2 

2 for 1 trades 

Tron User Control: 1 

I will accept the following items for trade since I don't need anything anymore: 

Magic Band for the dragon (3 for 1) 
Merlin's Summon, Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime, Tron Skydome, Tron Texture Set, Hook's Ship, Stitch's Longboard, the other CHROME (3 for 1) 
Abu the Elephant (2 for 1) 
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle (2 for 1) 
Dumbo's Ride (2 for 1) 
Mike's New Car (2 for 1) 
Tron User Control (2 for 1)
Zurg's Wrath (2 for 1) 

I only ship the power discs in a bubble envelope with a tracking number so you can track your package. Thank you to everyone who trade with me.


----------



## TheMonkeyPatrol

I am totally new to this so please have patience. I need the following:

14: Marlin's Reef

What I have to offer
9: Carl Fredricksen's Cane
12: Alice's Wonderland (1)
21: Mike's New Car (1)

I would prefer to trade one for one (clear for clear, and rare for rare).


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

TheMonkeyPatrol said:


> I am totally new to this so please have patience. I need the following:  1: Bolt's Super Strength 2: Fix It Felix's Repair Power 7: Kahn the Horse 10: Sugar Rush Sky 14: Marlin's Reef 17: Rapunzel's Birthday Sky 20: Abu the Elephant Tron User Control Zurg's Wrath  What I have to offer 6: Cinderella's Coach (1) 12: Alice's Wonderland (1) 18: Dumbo (1) 19: Astro Blasters Space Cruiser(1) 21: Mike's New Car (1)  I would prefer to trade one for one (clear for clear, and rare for rare).



I can trade you Tron User Control for Astro Blasters Space Cruiser.


----------



## Alexia0821

Great trade with McLoki!  Thanks again!


----------



## Ksweetp69

TheMonkeyPatrol said:


> I am totally new to this so please have patience. I need the following:
> 
> 1: Bolt's Super Strength
> 2: Fix It Felix's Repair Power
> 7: Kahn the Horse
> 10: Sugar Rush Sky
> 14: Marlin's Reef
> 17: Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> 20: Abu the Elephant
> Tron User Control
> Zurg's Wrath
> 
> What I have to offer
> 6: Cinderella's Coach (1)
> 12: Alice's Wonderland (1)
> 18: Dumbo (1)
> 19: Astro Blasters Space Cruiser(1)
> 21: Mike's New Car (1)
> 
> I would prefer to trade one for one (clear for clear, and rare for rare).



WOULD YOU DO 2 CLEARS FOR 1 RARE? CAUSE IF SO I CAN DO 1: Bolt's Super Strength AND 7: Kahn the Horse FOR 18: Dumbo.  LET ME KNOW

THANKS

KARLA


----------



## TheMonkeyPatrol

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I can trade you Tron User Control for Astro Blasters Space Cruiser.



DisneyInfinityFan,

That sounds great! I can't private message you (I've not been around enough apparently). Can you private message me your information and we will trade mailing info. How do people usually mail these? Just a padded envelope?


----------



## TheMonkeyPatrol

Ksweetp69 said:


> WOULD YOU DO 2 CLEARS FOR 1 RARE? CAUSE IF SO I CAN DO 1: Bolt's Super Strength AND 7: Kahn the Horse FOR 18: Dumbo.  LET ME KNOW
> 
> THANKS
> 
> KARLA



Karla,

That sounds really cool! I can't private message you (I've not been around enough apparently). Can you private message me your information and we will trade mailing info. Thanks!


----------



## vinylkonrad

jrmasm said:


> I'm not arguing about whether they are TRU exclusives or not.  I believe they are.  I just don't think they've all been released in the US yet.  And if I'm right, I'd love to know when they're planning to release them since the second wave is coming out next month.



Only 3 released so far. Mike, Tron, and Zurg. They are timed exclusives. In reality, Tron and Mikes car are both part of wave 2.


----------



## gbw373

Here is my updated list anyone want to trade...


I have the following power discs for trade:

zurg x5
rapunzel latern x2
cinderella coach x1
mikes car x2
nemo underwater x3
nemo x1
Chrome's Armor Shield x2
bolt x1
up cane x1



I am looking for Dumbo, and Buzz Lightyear, and pieces of 8,


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

TheMonkeyPatrol said:


> DisneyInfinityFan,
> 
> That sounds great! I can't private message you (I've not been around enough apparently). Can you private message me your information and we will trade mailing info. How do people usually mail these? Just a padded envelope?



I usually put a single power disc in a small bubble/padded envelope. Make sure that the envelope is thick enough that no one will know the content. Some envelopes have been slashed open during the shipping. I only mail the envelope with a tracking number so people can track the envelope.


----------



## Ksweetp69

themonkeypatrol said:


> karla,
> 
> that sounds really cool! I can't private message you (i've not been around enough apparently). Can you private message me your information and we will trade mailing info. Thanks!



i sent you a pm!!!


----------



## jrmasm

vinylkonrad said:


> Only 3 released so far. Mike, Tron, and Zurg. They are timed exclusives. *In reality, Tron and Mikes car are both part of wave 2*.



What do you mean by that?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

jrmasm said:


> What do you mean by that?



Both Mike's New Car and Tron User Control will be inside the power discs pack series 2 as common discs.


----------



## chris1013

Good trade with DisneyInfinityFan! Thanks again!


----------



## jrmasm

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Both Mike's New Car and Tron User Control will be inside the power discs pack series 2 as common discs.



Oh ok, thanks!


----------



## Ksweetp69

scfarrell said:


> i have available:
> 
> 9: Carl frederickson's cane
> 16: Rapunzel's kingdom
> 20: Abu the elephant (rare, 2 for 1)
> 
> 
> i need:
> 3: Chrome damage control
> 6: Cinderella's coach
> 11: King candy's dessert topping
> 12: Alice's wonderland
> 17: Rapunzel's birthday lanterns
> tron user control
> zerg



i sent you a pm


----------



## chris1013

Updated List (only need 1 more!):

I have:
Fix It Felix Repair Power
Chrome's Armor Shield

I need:
Dumbo the Flying Elephant

I will trade two since Dumbo is rare.

Thanks!


----------



## Alexia0821

Here is my updated list after two good trades and one bad trade:

What I have to trade:

(2) Tugley Woods (Alice in Wonderland Skydome)
(1) Cinderella's Coach
(1) Mike's New Car

What I still need:
(1) Rapunzel's Kingdom (textures)
(1) Alice's Wonderland (textures)
(1) Dumbo

I would prefer to do one big trade rather than a few little ones.  If anyone is interested, please let me know.  My girls would be so excited if I could complete the set for them.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## RustyPelican

Hello friends. As we prepare for Wave 2, I thought I would post an updated list of what I have to trade. At this point, I will gladly trade for any wave 2 discs as they come out. 

Here's what I have: 
Bolt - 1 
Pieces of Eight - 1
Mickey Mouse's Car - 1 
Stitch's Blaster - 1 
Sugar Rush Sky - 1 
Alice Texture - 2 
Alice Sky - 1  
Tangled Texture - 4 (!) 
Tangled Sky - 1 
Mike's Car - 2 

I only need Wave 2 and later discs. Would trade multiples for a disney magic band or for new character figures as they are released. 

Shoot me a private message if you'd like to make a trade!


----------



## ilovetigers

Great trade with grimgrinnin


----------



## JoshAndEvsMom

Hi everyone!  We're new to trading but would love to start!

Here's what I have to trade:

Abu Elephant (Rare, would trade for Dumbo or 2/1)
Buzz Astroblaster (Rare, would trade for Dumbo or 2/1)
Pieces of 8
Sugar Rush Sky

Wanted:
Bolt's Super Strength
CROME's Armored Shield
Mickey's Car
Cinderella's coach
Kahn
Stich's Blaster
Carl Fredricksen's Cane
Dumbo

Willing to trade 1/1 or 2/1.   Thanks so much!!


----------



## amuggle927

Hello all, I'm new to the site but I am looking for the following Disney Infinity Power Discs: 

Pieces of Eight
Cinderella's Coach
Dumbo the Flying Elephant
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster

I have the following discs to trade: 
3 - Bolt's Super Strength 
2 - C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield 
1 - Mickey's Car
2 - Kahn 
1 - Stitch's blaster
1 - Carl Fredricksen's Cane 
1 - Sugar rush sky 
1 - Marlin's Reef 
2 - Rapunzel's Birthday Sky 
2 - Nemo's Seascape 
1 - Fix it Felix's Repair Power 
3 - MIKE'S NEW CAR

Thanks!


----------



## micbelt

JoshAndEvsMom said:


> Hi everyone!  We're new to trading but would love to start!
> 
> Here's what I have to trade:
> 
> Abu Elephant (Rare, would trade for Dumbo or 2/1)
> Buzz Astroblaster (Rare, would trade for Dumbo or 2/1)
> Pieces of 8
> Sugar Rush Sky
> 
> Wanted:
> Bolt's Super Strength
> CROME's Armored Shield
> Mickey's Car
> Cinderella's coach
> Kahn
> Stich's Blaster
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane
> Dumbo
> 
> Willing to trade 1/1 or 2/1.   Thanks so much!!



I have a dumbo and am looking for an abu, mike's new car or buzz lightyear. I just found about this site today from Cheapassgamer.com and also have a TRON user control and Rapunzel birthday sky for trade.


----------



## amuggle927

micbelt said:


> I have a dumbo and am looking for an abu, mike's new car or buzz lightyear. I just found about this site today from Cheapassgamer.com and also have a TRON user control and Rapunzel birthday sky for trade.



I have mike's new car if you're willing to trade dumbo for it?


----------



## NotDads

I have to trade:

Tron User Control disk
Buzz Astroblaster
Sugar Rush Landscape


I'm looking for:

Tron Terrain
Peter Pan Hooks Ship
Tron Sky
Zurk
Stitch Surf
Condor Mans Glider
Merlin's Summon


----------



## Ksweetp69

amuggle927 said:


> Hello all, I'm new to the site but I am looking for the following Disney Infinity Power Discs:
> 
> Pieces of Eight
> Cinderella's Coach
> Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
> 
> I have the following discs to trade:
> 3 - Bolt's Super Strength
> 2 - C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield
> 1 - Mickey's Car
> 2 - Kahn
> 1 - Stitch's blaster
> 1 - Carl Fredricksen's Cane
> 1 - Sugar rush sky
> 1 - Marlin's Reef
> 2 - Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> 2 - Nemo's Seascape
> 1 - Fix it Felix's Repair Power
> 3 - MIKE'S NEW CAR
> 
> Thanks!



I need Nemo's Seascape and I have pieces of 8 would you like to set up a trade?

Let me know

Karla


----------



## Tigger1021

Hey all,

I have extra to trade
CHROME damage control
Pieces of eights
Fix it Felix repair
Sugar rush sky dome
Stitch blaster
Tangled lantern sky dome
Kahn the horse

Looking for
Sugar rush texture
Finding nemo texture
Finding nemo sky dome
Tangled texture
Dumbo
Buzz astro blaster
Abu as elephant
Cinderellas coach

Thanks!


----------



## NotDads

Tigger1021

I have the sugar rush texture if your willing to trade for Chrome damage control?


----------



## TheMonkeyPatrol

Tigger1021 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have extra to trade
> CHROME damage control
> Pieces of eights
> Fix it Felix repair
> Sugar rush sky dome
> Stitch blaster
> Tangled lantern sky dome
> Kahn the horse
> 
> Looking for
> Sugar rush texture
> Finding nemo texture
> Finding nemo sky dome
> Tangled texture
> Dumbo
> Buzz astro blaster
> Abu as elephant
> Cinderellas coach
> 
> Thanks!



Tigger1021, I have a Cinderella's Coach that I would like to trade for your extra Tangled Sky Dome.


----------



## TheMonkeyPatrol

amuggle927 said:


> Hello all, I'm new to the site but I am looking for the following Disney Infinity Power Discs:
> 
> Pieces of Eight
> Cinderella's Coach
> Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
> 
> I have the following discs to trade:
> 3 - Bolt's Super Strength
> 2 - C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield
> 1 - Mickey's Car
> 2 - Kahn
> 1 - Stitch's blaster
> 1 - Carl Fredricksen's Cane
> 1 - Sugar rush sky
> 1 - Marlin's Reef
> 2 - Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> 2 - Nemo's Seascape
> 1 - Fix it Felix's Repair Power
> 3 - MIKE'S NEW CAR
> 
> Thanks!



I have a Cinderella's Coach that I would like to trade for your extra Sugar Rush Sky.


----------



## TheMonkeyPatrol

Tigger1021 I got your PM but I am not able to pm back yet. Could you send me another pm with your address and your email address. I'll reply by email with my address and a tracking number when I send this out. 4 more posts and I can pm!


----------



## knacox

Hi I am new to posting but would like to get started by trading some Disney Infinity Power Discs. Hope I do this right. Here is what I have for trade.

Fix it Felix Repair Power x2
Dumbo Rare x1
Alices Wonderland x1
Carl Fredricksens Cane x1
Rapunzels Kingdom x1
Kahn x1
King Candy Dessert Toppings x1

What I need are:
Any Tron 
Mikes New Car Rare
Mickeys Car
Cinderellas Coach
Rapunzels Birthday Sky

Please contact if you want to trade any of these

Thanks


----------



## chris1013

knacox said:


> Hi I am new to posting but would like to get started by trading some Disney Infinity Power Discs. Hope I do this right. Here is what I have for trade.
> 
> Fix it Felix Repair Power x2
> Dumbo Rare x1
> Alices Wonderland x1
> Carl Fredricksens Cane x1
> Rapunzels Kingdom x1
> Kahn x1
> King Candy Dessert Toppings x1
> 
> What I need are:
> Any Tron
> Mikes New Car Rare
> Mickeys Car
> Cinderellas Coach
> Rapunzels Birthday Sky
> 
> Please contact if you want to trade any of these
> 
> Thanks



Hi there, would you be willing to trade Dumbo for Mike's Car?


----------



## knacox

chris1013 said:


> Hi there, would you be willing to trade Dumbo for Mike's Car?



PM me.


----------



## chris1013

knacox said:
			
		

> PM me.



Pm sent!


----------



## amuggle927

TheMonkeyPatrol said:


> Tigger1021 I got your PM but I am not able to pm back yet. Could you send me another pm with your address and your email address. I'll reply by email with my address and a tracking number when I send this out. 4 more posts and I can pm!



I'm glad I'm not the only one! 

Monkey, I would love to trade the Sugar Rush Sky for the Cinderella's Coach

and Tigger I would love to trade nemo for pieces of eight! 

Could you send me a PM with your address and your email address. I'll reply by email with my address and a tracking number when I send this out.


----------



## Tigger1021

NotDads said:


> Tigger1021  I have the sugar rush texture if your willing to trade for Chrome damage control?



Already traded the chrome damage control; still have fix it Felix repair, Kahn the horse and sugar rush sky dome available right now though...


----------



## amuggle927

...


----------



## TheMonkeyPatrol

Thanks to DisneyInfinityFan and Ksweetp69 for successful trades!


----------



## Tigger1021

Amuggle and monkeypatrol, I will have your discs in the mail tomorrow and will email you both tracking numbers!  Thanks!!


----------



## Alexia0821

Updated:  Trade Pending On This!  Whoo-hoo!

Decided to buy more power discs when we bought the Toy Story Play Set and got two out of the three discs we still needed!  All we still need is Alice's Wonderland (textures).  I have Tugley Woods (sky dome) and Cinderella's Coach to trade.  Please PM me if interested in trading.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## knacox

Alexia0821 said:


> Decided to buy more power discs when we bought the Toy Story Play Set and got two out of the three discs we still needed!  All we still need is Alice's Wonderland (textures).  I have Tugley Woods (sky dome) and Cinderella's Coach to trade.  Please PM me if interested in trading.  Thanks in advance!



ooooh Toy Story playset is out??

Yes I will do that trade with you.


----------



## knacox

Alex please PM me your email address. I cant PM quite yet since I am not at 10 posts.


----------



## Alexia0821

knacox said:
			
		

> Alex please PM me your email address. I cant PM quite yet since I am not at 10 posts.



PM with email address sent!


----------



## knacox

Sending out a couple trades tomorrow thanks Chris and Alex. Will update my list tomorrow with current items I have for trade.


----------



## Ksweetp69

What I need:

Abu
Finding Nemo Sky


What I have to trade:

Alice in Wonderland Terrain
Bolt Strength
Pieces of 8
Mikes Car
Tron

Will do 1:1 trades for rares or 2:1 non rare for rare (hope that makes sense)


Please let me know if we can set up a trade

Thanks

K


----------



## knacox

Ksweetp69 said:


> What I need:
> 
> Abu
> Finding Nemo Sky
> 
> 
> What I have to trade:
> 
> Alice in Wonderland Terrain
> Bolt Strength
> Pieces of 8
> Mikes Car
> Tron
> 
> Will do 1:1 trades for rares or 2:1 non rare for rare (hope that makes sense)
> 
> 
> Please let me know if we can set up a trade
> 
> Thanks
> 
> K



Is Tron a rare?


----------



## Ksweetp69

knacox said:


> Is Tron a rare?




Yes its the TRU exclusive Tron disc.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have: 

1 for 1 trades or *Emperor Zurg's Wrath* for 2 trades:
Bolt's Super Strength/Bolt Strength: 3 
Mickey's Car: 2 
Cinderella's Coach: 2 
Kahn: 2 
Carl Fredricksen's Cane/Cane with Tennis Balls: 3 
King Candy's Dessert Toppings/Sugar Rush Texture Set: 3 
Sugar Rush Sky/Sugar Rush Skydome: 1 
Alice's Wonderland/Alice in Wonderland Texture Set: 2 
Tulgey Wood/Alice in Wonderland Skydome: 1 
Rapunzel's Kingdom/Tangled Texture Set: 2
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky/Tangled Skydome: 1

*Emperor Zurg's Wrath* trade only:
Abu the Elephant: 1 

I will also accept the following items for trade: 
*Magic Band* for the dragon (3 for 1) 
*Merlin's Summon, Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime, Tron Skydome, Tron Texture Set, Hook's Ship, Stitch's Longboard, CHROME Damage Increaser* (3 for 1)
*Emperor Zurg's Wrath* (2 for 1) 

I only ship the power discs in a bubble envelope with a tracking number so you can track your package. Thank you to everyone who trade with me.


----------



## linkyarmer

TRU Sale

Only $1.99 ANY (1) Disney Infinity figure when you buy Disney Infinity Play 'N Store (retails for $19.99).

The in-store shelf ad says expires Oct 26 (or 28, can't remember for sure). 

This is a pretty great deal if you need another Play 'N Store anyways...and it does apply to Woody or the Crystal figures. 

Valid Online or In-store. 

Happy Collecting!


----------



## linkyarmer

TRU Coupon
20% off ONE regular-priced DISNEY INFINITY starter pack, figure or video game accessory
To redeem online, enter promotional code #963285 at checkout. online offer may vary. one coupon per guest. Not valid with any other RUs offer for same item or on prior purchases. Must be surrendered at time of purchase. Value is forfeited if item is returned. Void where prohibited. Valid USA only. Cash value 1/100 of 1¢.


----------



## Ksweetp69

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I have:
> 
> 1 for 1 trades or Emperor Zurg's Wrath for 2 trades
> 
> Bolt's Super Strength/Bolt Strength: 3
> Mickey's Car: 2
> Cinderella's Coach: 2
> Kahn: 2
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane/Cane with Tennis Balls: 3
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings/Sugar Rush Texture Set: 3
> Sugar Rush Sky/Sugar Rush Skydome: 1
> Alice's Wonderland/Alice in Wonderland Texture Set: 2
> Tulgey Wood/Alice in Wonderland Skydome: 1
> Rapunzel's Kingdom/Tangled Texture Set: 2
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky/Tangled Skydome: 1
> 
> Emperor Zurg's Wrath trade only
> 
> Abu the Elephant: 1
> 
> I will accept the following items for trade since I don't need anything anymore:
> 
> Magic Band for the dragon (3 for 1)
> Merlin's Summon, Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime, Tron Skydome, Tron Texture Set, Hook's Ship, Stitch's Longboard, the other CHROME (3 for 1)
> Emperor Zurg's Wrath (2 for 1)
> 
> I only ship the power discs in a bubble envelope with a tracking number so you can track your package. Thank you to everyone who trade with me.




Can we make a trade?  Your Abu for any of the following that I have left: 

Alice in Wonderland Terrain
Bolt Strength
Pieces of 8
Mikes Car
Tron

Please let me know

Thanks

Karla


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Ksweetp69 said:


> Can we make a trade?  Your Abu for any of the following that I have left:
> 
> Alice in Wonderland Terrain
> Bolt Strength
> Pieces of 8
> Mikes Car
> Tron
> 
> Please let me know
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Karla



I am sorry, but I am going to decline the trade offer. I am only looking to trade Abu for Zurg right now.


----------



## Ksweetp69

What I need:

Abu
Finding Nemo Sky


What I have to trade:

Alice in Wonderland Terrain
Bolt Strength
Pieces of 8
Mikes Car
Tron

Will do 1:1 trades for rares or 2:1 non rare for rare (hope that makes sense)


Please let me know if we can set up a trade

Thanks

K


----------



## amuggle927

Hello all! 

I have the following discs to trade: 

3 - Bolt's Super Strength 
2 - C.H.R.O.M.E.'S Armor Shield 
2 - Mickey's Car
3 - Kahn 
2 - Stitch's blaster
1 - Carl Fredricksen's Cane 
1 - Sugar rush sky 
2 - King Candy's Dessert Toppings
1 - Marlin's Reef 
3 - Rapunzel's Birthday Sky 
1 - Rapunzel's Kingdom 
1 - Fix it Felix's Repair Power 
2 - MIKE'S NEW CAR

I'm looking for: 

Dumbo the Flying Elephant
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
Zurg

Thanks!


----------



## MandyMo427

Hi! I have a duplicate of the Dumbo ride car disc, and I would love to have a Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster disc! Please PM me if you're willing to trade through the mail.


----------



## tyniknate

Is there some place I can look to know what to call the pieces I have to trade? I have doubles of several, but I'm not sure how to list them other than Alice, Ray Gun, Nemo?


Nevermind, I found it.

I have the following:

Stitch's Blaster
CHROME's Armor Shield
Sugar Rush Sky
Tulgey Wood
Nemo's Seascape
Rapunzel's Kingdom (X2)

Wejust started collecting, so I need just about everything. Send me a message if you are interested in any of the ones I have.


----------



## Ksweetp69

tyniknate said:


> is there some place i can look to know what to call the pieces i have to trade? I have doubles of several, but i'm not sure how to list them other than alice, ray gun, nemo?
> 
> 
> Nevermind, i found it.
> 
> I have the following:
> 
> Stitch's blaster
> chrome's armor shield
> sugar rush sky
> tulgey wood
> nemo's seascape
> rapunzel's kingdom (x2)
> 
> wejust started collecting, so i need just about everything. Send me a message if you are interested in any of the ones i have.




i sent you a pm


----------



## tyniknate

Ksweetp69 said:


> i sent you a pm



No PM


----------



## Alexia0821

Great trade with knacox!

We now have a complete Wave 1 set!  Thanks again to everyone for the good trades!  My girls are so excited!


----------



## mills10

So we have only bought two packs of power discs and we got a duplicate... 

What I have to trade:
Sugar Rush Sky

What I'm Looking for:
Any thing except Pieces of Eight or Cinderella's Coach.  

If you are willing to trade let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Tigger1021

Hey all...updating what I have/need to trade

We have 
Sugar rush sky dome
Mickeys car
Fix it Felix
Kahn the horse

We still need
Sugar rush texture set
Buzz blaster
Dumbo
Tangled texture set

If anyone has a trade, please pm or post here.  Thanks and fingers crossed for good trades!


----------



## Tigger1021

Amuggle927, thanks for the trade! Got nemo yesterday


----------



## Tigger1021

Has anyone had better luck getting rare pieces at one store as opposed to another (ie more dumbo at target than toys r us, more Abu at Walmart, etc)


----------



## amuggle927

Why is it that the last ones I need to complete the first set are the hardest to find!


----------



## meatand0thers

Hey man,  

Ive got an abu the elephant that i would be willing to trade for the Mikes new car disc that you have.  Let me know if thats something we can make happen.
Later.

-Meat


----------



## Downing1111

meatand0thers said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Ive got an abu the elephant that i would be willing to trade for the Mikes new car disc that you have.  Let me know if thats something we can make happen.
> Later.
> 
> -Meat



Hey Meat, I'd give you a Mike's Car for Abu.  PM me and we can exchange info.

-Mike


----------



## Downing1111

I have the following to trade:

Felix
Bolt
Mike's Car
Nemo texture
Mickey Car
Rapunzel sky
Ralph sky
Stitch blaster

I need:

Tron
Cinderella
Zurg

Would consider trading 2 or 3 for 1 if necessary.


----------



## Ksweetp69

What I need:

Abu
Finding Nemo Sky


What I have to trade:

Alice in Wonderland Terrain
Bolt Strength
Pieces of 8
Mikes Car
Tron

Will do 1:1 trades for rares or 2:1 non rare for rare (hope that makes sense)


Please let me know if we can set up a trade

Thanks

K


----------



## Downing1111

Ksweetp69 said:


> What I need:
> 
> Abu
> Finding Nemo Sky
> 
> 
> What I have to trade:
> 
> Alice in Wonderland Terrain
> Bolt Strength
> Pieces of 8
> Mikes Car
> Tron
> 
> Will do 1:1 trades for rares or 2:1 non rare for rare (hope that makes sense)
> 
> 
> Please let me know if we can set up a trade
> 
> Thanks
> 
> K



Which Nemo do you need, I can't keep the 2 straight.  I have a double of the one that looks like a pink sunrise, is that what you need?


----------



## Ksweetp69

downing1111 said:


> which nemo do you need, i can't keep the 2 straight.  I have a double of the one that looks like a pink sunrise, is that what you need?



i need the one that looks like water in the background.


----------



## DemonATX

For Trade:

Bolt's Super Strength x2
Fix It Felix's Repair Power x2
Mickey's Car x1
Carl Fredricksen's Cane x1
Alice in Wonderland Texture Set x2
Finding Nemo Skydome x2
Mike's Car x5
Pieces of Eight x1

Want:


Alice in Wonderland Skydome (Tugley Wood)



Pending Trade: 
Abu as an Elephant x1 FOR Tangled Skydome, Sugar Rush Skydome


----------



## tyniknate

After a weekend of birthday parties, here's what my son still needs:

Buzz's Astro Blaster Vehicle
Dumbo 
Tron

Here's what we have to trade:

Mike's Car (We have 4 of them)
Tangled (with the yellow sun)
CHROME (We have 2 of them)
Alice (with the mushroom)

I'm willing to trade 2 of the Mike's Car and one of the others for Dumbo or Tron.


----------



## knacox

Had a couple great trades the first time. Here is my new list of what I have to trade.

Astro Blasters Space Cruiser (Rare)
Cinderellas Coach
King Candy Dessert Toppings x2
Kahn
Rapunzels Kingdom
Carl Fredricksens Cane
Fix it Felix Repair Power x2

What I would like:
Anything Tron
Mickeys Car
Rapunzels Birthday Sky


PM me for trades! Will ship postal service in padded envelope.


----------



## mills10

DemonATX said:


> For Trade:
> 
> Bolt's Super Strength x2
> Fix It Felix's Repair Power x2
> Mickey's Car x1
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane x1
> Alice in Wonderland Texture Set x2
> Finding Nemo Skydome x1
> Abu as an Elephant x1
> Mike's Car x5
> 
> Want:
> 
> Sugar Rush Skydome
> Alice in Wonderland Skydome
> Tangled Skydome
> TRON: Uprising User Control (may get this myself this week)
> Zurg (may also get this myself)




Sent you a PM


----------



## chris1013

Good trade with knacox! Thanks again!


----------



## grimgrinnin

Great trade with ilovetigers

grim


----------



## TheMonkeyPatrol

What I need:
14: Marlin's Reef (Terrain one)

What I have to offer:
9: Carl Fredricksen's Cane
12: Alice's Wonderland
21: Mike's New Car


----------



## JoshAndEvsMom

Thanks Tigger1021 & DisneyInfinityFan for the great trades!


----------



## JoshAndEvsMom

Tigger1021 said:


> Has anyone had better luck getting rare pieces at one store as opposed to another (ie more dumbo at target than toys r us, more Abu at Walmart, etc)



So I don't know how he knew or if they are "supposed to" or not but there is an employee at our local TRU that told us whats in the TRU exclusive bags.  My son got some birthday money so we went to get some Power Disks... the employee asked if we had any of the TRU exclusive disks yet and we said no.  He said "Which do you want?  Tron, Mike's New Car or Zurg?"  My son said "Tron" and the guy dug through a box for a minute and gave us the bag.  Sure enough it was Tron!  I didn't look too closely at the bag so maybe I'm just a noob and its actually very easy to tell...  Anyhow, I suppose that's one way to get those disks if you are willing to ask your friendly neighborhood TRU employee.


----------



## Downing1111

JoshAndEvsMom said:


> So I don't know how he knew or if they are "supposed to" or not but there is an employee at our local TRU that told us whats in the TRU exclusive bags.  My son got some birthday money so we went to get some Power Disks... the employee asked if we had any of the TRU exclusive disks yet and we said no.  He said "Which do you want?  Tron, Mike's New Car or Zurg?"  My son said "Tron" and the guy dug through a box for a minute and gave us the bag.  Sure enough it was Tron!  I didn't look too closely at the bag so maybe I'm just a noob and its actually very easy to tell...  Anyhow, I suppose that's one way to get those disks if you are willing to ask your friendly neighborhood TRU employee.



Check the barcodes on the gold packs.  If the last 2 digits are 00, it is Mike's Car, 30 is Zurg, 80 is Tron.


----------



## Downing1111

.


----------



## ByMinotti

Updated list of power discs I have to trade:

Kahn (1)
Carl Fredricksen's Cane (2)
Mickey's Car (2)
Rapunzel's Kingdom (3)
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (3)
Alice's Wonderland (2)
Bolt's Super Strength (2)
Fix It Felix's Repair Power (1)
Marlin's Reef (2)
Mikes Car (2) (Rare)
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride (2) (Rare)
Tron User Control (1) (RARE)


I am looking for 1 of each of the following:
Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime
C.H.R.O.M.E Damage Increase
Tron Terrain
Tron Sky
Hanging Ten Stitch with Surfboard
Merlin's Summon
Emperor Zurg's Wrath
Captain Hook's Ship

PM me if you are interested. Thanks


----------



## Downing1111

Here is my latest update of available discs to trade:

Fix It Felixs Repair Power 2
Mikes Car 2x
Finding Nemo Texture Set 1
Sugar Rush Skydome 1
Stitchs Blaster 1
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control 1
Tron 1
Carl Fredericksens Cane 1
Tangled Skydome 1

I have all 23 US released discs at this time, but would be looking for the other 7 exclusives that seem to be released in other countries already.

Scrooge McDuck
CHROME Damage Increaser
Hook's Ship
Tron Sky
Surfboard Stitch
Tron Terrain
Merlin's Summon

I'd be willing to swap 2 or even 3 for 1 for these 7.

Even if you don't have any of these 7, drop me a line anyway, always looking to help out a fellow gamer.  Let me know what you have and I'm sure we could figure something out.


----------



## amuggle927

knacox said:


> Had a couple great trades the first time. Here is my new list of what I have to trade.
> 
> Astro Blasters Space Cruiser (Rare)
> Cinderellas Coach
> King Candy Dessert Toppings x2
> Kahn
> Rapunzels Kingdom
> Carl Fredricksens Cane
> Fix it Felix Repair Power x2
> 
> What I would like:
> Anything Tron
> Mickeys Car
> Rapunzels Birthday Sky
> 
> 
> PM me for trades! Will ship postal service in padded envelope.



I can't send PMs yet, but would you be willing to trade the Buzz Astro Blasters Space Cruiser for Mickeys Car & Rapunzels Birthday Sky? 

as I have the following discs to trade: 
4 - Bolts Super Strength
2  C.H.R.O.M.E.s Armor Shield
3  Mickeys Car
3  Kahn
2  Stitchs Blaster
1  Carl Fredrickenss Cane
1  Sugar Rush Sky
2  King Candys Dessert Toppings
1- Marlins Reef
3- Rapunzels B-day Sky
1  Rapunzels Kingdon
1  Fix it Felixs Repair Power
2  Mikes New car

Im looking for: 
Dumbo
Buzz
Zurg


----------



## amuggle927

ByMinotti said:


> Updated list of power discs I have to trade:
> 
> Kahn (1)
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane (2)
> Mickey's Car (2)
> Rapunzel's Kingdom (3)
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (3)
> Alice's Wonderland (2)
> Bolt's Super Strength (2)
> Fix It Felix's Repair Power (1)
> Marlin's Reef (2)
> Mikes Car (2) (Rare)
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride (2) (Rare)
> Tron User Control (1) (RARE)
> 
> 
> I am looking for 1 of each of the following:
> Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime
> C.H.R.O.M.E Damage Increase
> Tron Terrain
> Tron Sky
> Hanging Ten Stitch with Surfboard
> Merlin's Summon
> Emperor Zurg's Wrath
> Captain Hook's Ship
> 
> PM me if you are interested. Thanks





I really wish I had something to trade you for your dumbo!


----------



## MandyMo427

Available for trade:

1 - C.H.R.O.M.Es Armor Shield  10% less damage 
1 - Pieces of Eight  10% more loot
1 - Sugar Rush Sky Skydome  Adds a Sugar Rush theme from Wreck-it-Ralph to the Toy Box sky
1 - Dumbo the Flying Elephant  Adds the Dumbo ride from the Parks in the Toy Box (Rare)

Hoping to receive:
1 - Astro Blasters Space Cruiser  Adds the Astro Blaster vehicle from the Buzz Lightyear attraction in the Toy Box (Rare) [for the Dumbo, ideally -- rare for rare]

Also interested in receiving any of these:
1 - King Candys Dessert Toppings Texture Set Adds a Sugar Rush theme from Wreck-it-Ralph to Toy Box terrain objects
1 - Cinderellas Coach  Drive Cinderellas Carriage in the Toy Box
1 - Fix It Felixs Repair Power  20% more health
1 - Alices Wonderland Texture Set  Adds an Alice in Wonderland (animated film) theme to Toy Box terrain objects

Please reply here to let me know to look for a PM and send a PM to make a trade offer. Thanks! (Really hoping for the buzz vehicle in exchange for the dumbo disc! But also interested in the other trades, too! thanks!)


----------



## amuggle927

...


----------



## amuggle927

So, my husband and I watched this video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgraUC1sD_Y&list=TLhbKkdnUwBorErCGXwJV8YiObp0lFwv5h) and then went to Wal-mart and ended up getting Buzz, Dumbo and two abu all in one trip!


----------



## tyniknate

Great trade with ByMinotti. THANKS!


Can anyone tell me if there are supposed to be new discs and figures this week at Toys R Us? If so, do you know what they will be?


----------



## Downing1111

November 2013

11/3/13 - Race to Space Pack (Lightning McQueen Crystal Series and Buzz Lightyear Crystal Series w/ CHROME Damage Increaser and Zurg Damage Increaser Power Disc) (Toys R' Us Exclusive)

11/3/13 - Power Disc Gold Pack Scrooge McDuck #1 Dime(Toys R' Us exclusive)

11/10/13 - Power Disc Gold Pack Captain Hook's Ship(Toys R' Us Exclusive)

11/15/13 - Special Edition Silver Power Disc Capsule w/ three Series 2 Power Disc Packs (Best Buy Exclusive)

11/17/13 - Power Disc Gold Pack Tron Sky (Toys R' Us Exclusive)

11/22/13 - Rapunzel (Walmart Early Preorder)

11/19/13 - Series 2 Red Power Disc Album with Complete Series 2 Power Disc Set (Target Exclusive)

11/22/13 - Wreck-It-Ralph (Best Buy Early Preorder)

11/24/13 - Vanellope (Target Early Preorder)

11/26/13 - Power Discs Series 211/26/13 - Power Discs Series 2 Album

11/26/13 - Frozen Toy Box Pack (Includes Anna and Elsa figures w/Frozen Sky and Terrain Power Discs)


----------



## Alexia0821

tyniknate said:
			
		

> Great trade with ByMinotti. THANKS!
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there are supposed to be new discs and figures this week at Toys R Us? If so, do you know what they will be?



Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime power disc available 11/3

Captain Hook's Ship power disc available 11/10

Tron Make the Skydome power disc available 11/17

Not sure about figures.  The Holiday Toys R Us catalog shows a Race to Space figure pack with a crystal Lightening McQueen, crystal Buzz Lightyear, and two power discs, but it doesn't say a release date.


----------



## tyniknate

Thanks so much for the replies. Guess I know where I will be on Sunday morning.


----------



## Mouse7116

Helping a friend out to complete her 1st series power discs.  

Needed:

Dumbo
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster Car

Have to trade:

Bolt Super Strength (x5)
Chrome's Armor Shield (x1)
Pieces of Eight (x1)
Kahn (x1)
Carl Fredericksen's Cane (x3)
Tulgey Wood (x1)
Nemo's Seascape (x1)

Mike's Car (x4)

Please send me pm if you would like to trade.  Thanks!


----------



## disneyfor3

I have the following power discs for trade:

Mickey's Car
Frederickson's Cane
Kahn from Mulan
Nemo Seascape
Candy Crush Sky
Alice in Wonderland Texture
CHROME Shield
Bolt's Strength
Zurg
Mike's Car

Need:
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
Nemo's Marlin's Reef
Fix It Felix Repair Power


----------



## Downing1111

disneyfor3 said:


> I have the following power discs for trade:
> 
> Mickey's Car
> Frederickson's Cane
> Kahn from Mulan
> Nemo Seascape
> Candy Crush Sky
> Alice in Wonderland Texture
> CHROME Shield
> Bolt's Strength
> Zurg
> Mike's Car
> 
> Need:
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> Nemo's Marlin's Reef
> Fix It Felix Repair Power



Pm sent


----------



## mommy2twingles

I've got 2 extra Mikes Cars and am looking to trade for the Tron TRU exclusive or Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime


----------



## Ksweetp69

What I need:

Abu
Finding Nemo Sky


What I have to trade:

Alice in Wonderland Terrain
Bolt Strength
Mikey
Pieces of 8
Mikes Car
Zurg Damage Increaser
Tron

Will do 1:1 trades for rares or 2:1 non rare for rare (hope that makes sense)


Please let me know if we can set up a trade

Thanks

K


----------



## patreiche

I have ultra rare Scrooge dime, I would be willing to trade for Tron, Buzz, or some  combination of Pieces of eight, Chrome, Bolt


----------



## patreiche

knacox said:


> Had a couple great trades the first time. Here is my new list of what I have to trade.
> 
> Astro Blasters Space Cruiser (Rare)
> Cinderellas Coach
> King Candy Dessert Toppings x2
> Kahn
> Rapunzels Kingdom
> Carl Fredricksens Cane
> Fix it Felix Repair Power x2
> 
> What I would like:
> Anything Tron
> Mickeys Car
> Rapunzels Birthday Sky
> 
> 
> PM me for trades! Will ship postal service in padded envelope.


I would trade Scrooge Dime for Astro


----------



## patreiche

Downing1111 said:


> Here is my latest update of available discs to trade:
> 
> Fix It Felixs Repair Power 2
> Mikes Car 2x
> Finding Nemo Texture Set 1
> Sugar Rush Skydome 1
> Stitchs Blaster 1
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control 1
> Tron 1
> Carl Fredericksens Cane 1
> Tangled Skydome 1
> 
> I have all 23 US released discs at this time, but would be looking for the other 7 exclusives that seem to be released in other countries already.
> 
> Scrooge McDuck
> CHROME Damage Increaser
> Hook's Ship
> Tron Sky
> Surfboard Stitch
> Tron Terrain
> Merlin's Summon
> 
> I'd be willing to swap 2 or even 3 for 1 for these 7.
> 
> Even if you don't have any of these 7, drop me a line anyway, always looking to help out a fellow gamer.  Let me know what you have and I'm sure we could figure something out.


I would trade Scrooge for Tron. 

I would pm but I don't have ten messages yet


----------



## TunaSled

Have for trade:
Elephant Abu
Mike's Car
Mickey's Car
Kahn
Cindy's Coach
Sugar Rush Sky
Alice's Wonderland
Pieces of Eight

Looking for:
Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
Dumbo
Scrooge's Dime

PM please!


----------



## Downing1111

TunaSled said:


> Have for trade:
> Elephant Abu
> Mike's Car
> Mickey's Car
> Kahn
> Cindy's Coach
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Alice's Wonderland
> Pieces of Eight
> 
> Looking for:
> Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
> Dumbo
> Scrooge's Dime
> 
> PM please!



Pm sent.


----------



## Magavsky3

To trade i have:

Tron User Control (2)
Mike's Car (2)
Scrooge McDuck lucky dime (2)
Dumbo (1)
Kahn the horse (5)
CHROME damage control (1)
Nemo texture (3)
Fix it felix repair power (1)
Pieces of eight (2)

Would like to have:
*Bolt's Super strength 
*Tangled birthday sky


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Magavsky3 said:


> To trade i have:  Tron User Control (2) Mike's Car (2) Scrooge McDuck lucky dime (2) Dumbo (1) Kahn the horse (5) CHROME damage control (1) Nemo texture (3) Fix it felix repair power (1) Pieces of eight (2)  Would like to have: *Bolt's Super strength *Tangled birthday sky



Will you trade Scrooge McDuck Lucky Dime for Bolt's Super Strength and Rapunzel's Birthday Sky?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have:   

1 for 1 trades or *Emperor Zurg's Wrath / Scrooge McDuck Lucky Dime / CHROME Damage Increaser* for 2 trades: 
Bolt's Super Strength/Bolt Strength: 2  
Mickey's Car: 2  
Cinderella's Coach: 2  
Kahn: 2  
Carl Fredricksen's Cane/Cane with Tennis Balls: 3  
King Candy's Dessert Toppings/Sugar Rush Texture Set: 3  
Sugar Rush Sky/Sugar Rush Skydome: 1
Alice's Wonderland/Alice in Wonderland Texture Set: 2  
Tulgey Wood/Alice in Wonderland Skydome: 1
Marlin's Reef/Finding Nemo Texture Set: 1  
Rapunzel's Kingdom/Tangled Texture Set: 2 

*Emperor Zurg's Wrath, Scrooge McDuck Lucky Dime, CHROME Damage Increaser* trade only: 
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle: 1

I will also accept the following items for trade:  
*Magic Band* for the dragon (3 non rare for 1 rare)  
*Merlin's Summon, Tron Skydome, Tron Texture Set, Hook's Ship, Stitch's Longboard* (3 non rare for 1 rare)
Dumbo's Ride, Abu the Elephant, Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle, Mike's New Car, Tron User Control (2 non rare for 1 rare or 1 for 1) 
*Emperor Zurg's Wrath, Scrooge McDuck Lucky Dime, CHROME Damage Increaser* (2 non rare for 1 rare or 1 for 1)   

I prefer to receive the power discs in bold right now because I still need a little bit more. I only ship the power discs in a bubble/padded envelope with a tracking number so you can track your package. Thank you to everyone who trade with me.


----------



## Magavsky3

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Will you trade Scrooge McDuck Lucky Dime for Bolt's Super Strength and Rapunzel's Birthday Sky?



Would love to!!! If u tell me how!? Be gentle this is my first trade.....LOL


----------



## Magavsky3

Magavsky3 said:


> To trade i have:  Tron User Control (2) Mike's Car (2) Scrooge McDuck lucky dime (2) Dumbo (1) Kahn the horse (5) CHROME damage control (1) Nemo texture (3) Fix it felix repair power (1) Pieces of eight (2)  Would like to have: *Bolt's Super strength *Tangled birthday sky



I am posting my original list trying to get my post count up so I can use PM's ;-)


----------



## tyniknate

What is Magic Band for the Dragon?


----------



## Ksweetp69

disneyinfinityfan said:


> i have:
> 
> 1 for 1 trades or *emperor zurg's wrath / scrooge mcduck lucky dime / chrome damage increaser* for 2 trades:
> Bolt's super strength/bolt strength: 3
> mickey's car: 2
> cinderella's coach: 2
> kahn: 2
> carl fredricksen's cane/cane with tennis balls: 3
> king candy's dessert toppings/sugar rush texture set: 3
> sugar rush sky/sugar rush skydome: 1
> finding nemo: 1
> alice's wonderland/alice in wonderland texture set: 2
> tulgey wood/alice in wonderland skydome: 1
> rapunzel's kingdom/tangled texture set: 2
> rapunzel's birthday sky/tangled skydome: 1
> 
> *emperor zurg's wrath, scrooge mcduck lucky dime, chrome damage increaser* trade only:
> Abu the elephant: 1
> buzz lightyear's astro blaster vehicle: 1
> 
> i will also accept the following items for trade:
> *magic band* for the dragon (3 for 1)
> *merlin's summon, tron skydome, tron texture set, hook's ship, stitch's longboard* (3 for 1)
> *emperor zurg's wrath, scrooge mcduck lucky dime, chrome damage increaser* (2 for 1)
> 
> i only ship the power discs in a bubble envelope with a tracking number so you can track your package. Thank you to everyone who trade with me.




can we make a trade: My zurg for your abu?

Please let me know!!!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Magavsky3 said:


> Would love to!!! If u tell me how!? Be gentle this is my first trade.....LOL



I will send you a pm with my email address. We can exchange address via email.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

tyniknate said:


> What is Magic Band for the Dragon?



If you place a magic band on the infinity base, it will unlock a dragon in the toy box.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Ksweetp69 said:


> can we make a trade: My zurg for your abu?  Please let me know!!!



I will trade you Abu for Zurg's.


----------



## joncorr3

Have to trade:
Nemo sky
Kahn
Cinderella's coach
Stitch's Blaster
Fix it Felix


Need:
Bolt
CHROME
Pieces of Eight
Rapunzel Sky
Rapunzel Terrain
Carl's Walker
Nemo Terrain
Ralph Terrain
Alice Sky


----------



## Ksweetp69

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I will trade you Abu for Zurg's.



Yay!! That makes me happy. Do you still have my information or do you need me to send it to you?

Also Im still missing Finding Nemo Sky....would you happen to have that for trade? I have the following that I would trade you for finding nemo: 

Alice in Wonderland Terrain
Bolt Strength
Mikey
Pieces of 8


Please let me know

Thanks

K


----------



## Magavsky3

joncorr3 said:


> Have to trade: Nemo sky Kahn Cinderella's coach Stitch's Blaster Fix it Felix  Need: Bolt CHROME Pieces of Eight Rapunzel Sky Rapunzel Terrain Carl's Walker Nemo Terrain Ralph Terrain Alice Sky



Cannot PM you ....would like to trade with you. Please PM me your email ;-)


----------



## TunaSled

joncorr3 said:


> Have to trade:
> Nemo sky
> Kahn
> Cinderella's coach
> Stitch's Blaster
> Fix it Felix
> 
> 
> Need:
> Bolt
> CHROME
> Pieces of Eight
> Rapunzel Sky
> Rapunzel Terrain
> Carl's Walker
> Nemo Terrain
> Ralph Terrain
> Alice Sky



I need Fix it Felix. I can trade you the Pieces of Eight! Let me know.


----------



## Magavsky3

I noticed some disc are being labeled as rare....what makes them rare??? Most of the so called rare disc are the ones i keep getting duplicates of.... I am having difficulty finding the basic disc!! UGH! can someone give me a list of hard to find discs? Thanks in advance, The New Girl


----------



## Magavsky3

To Trade:
~Fix it Felix
~CHROME damage control
~Pieces of eight
~Kahn
~carl's cane
~Sugar Rush Skydome
~Alice in Wonderland Texture
~Finding Nemo Texture
~Dumb
~Tron User Control
~Mike's Car
~Scrooge McDuck's lucky dime

Looking for:
*Alice in Wonderland Skydome
*Cinderella Coach
*Buzz Astro Blaster
*Zurg


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Magavsky3 said:


> I noticed some disc are being labeled as rare....what makes them rare??? Most of the so called rare disc are the ones i keep getting duplicates of.... I am having difficulty finding the basic disc!! UGH! can someone give me a list of hard to find discs? Thanks in advance, The New Girl



The rare discs are:
Dumbo's Ride (series 1)
Abu the Elephant (series 1)
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle (series 1)
Mike's Car (for now, common in series 2)
Tron User Control (for now, common in series 2)
Emperor Zurg's Wrath
Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime
CHROME Damage Increaser

Upcoming rare:
Hook's Ship (rare in series 2 and TRU gold pack)
Tron Skydome (TRU gold pack)
Tron Terrain (TRU gold pack)
Stitch's Longboard (TRU gold pack, common in series 2)

These discs are rare because they are very hard to find. The TRU exclusive power discs are always sold out on the first day of release. The three rare discs from series 1 are hard to find because the chance of finding one in a blind pack is pure luck unless you know the trick.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Ksweetp69 said:


> Yay!! That makes me happy. Do you still have my information or do you need me to send it to you?
> 
> Also Im still missing Finding Nemo Sky....would you happen to have that for trade? I have the following that I would trade you for finding nemo:
> 
> Alice in Wonderland Terrain
> Bolt Strength
> Mikey
> Pieces of 8
> 
> 
> Please let me know
> 
> Thanks
> 
> K



I still have your information. I only have Finding Nemo terrain for trade unfortunately.


----------



## Magavsky3

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> The rare discs are: Dumbo's Ride (series 1) Abu the Elephant (series 1) Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle (series 1) Mike's Car (for now, common in series 2) Tron User Control (for now, common in series 2) Emperor Zurg's Wrath Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime CHROME Damage Increaser  Upcoming rare: Hook's Ship (rare in series 2 and TRU gold pack) Tron Skydome (TRU gold pack) Tron Terrain (TRU gold pack) Stitch's Longboard (TRU gold pack, common in series 2)  These discs are rare because they are very hard to find. The TRU exclusive power discs are always sold out on the first day of release. The three rare discs from series 1 are hard to find because the chance of finding one in a blind pack is pure luck unless you know the trick.



Thanks yet again for all your help ;-)


----------



## HIGHWIND

Looking to trade:  Here is what I have:

Alice in Wonderland (Skydome) x2
Tangled (Texture Set) x1
Fix-It-Felix's Repair Power x1
Mickey's Car x1
Mike's Car x2

Looking for:
Bolt's Super Strength x1
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control x1
Abu as an Elephant x1
Kahn the Horse x1
Stitch's Blaster x1
Carl Fredericksen's Cane x1


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Magavsky3 said:


> Thanks yet again for all your help ;-)



Happy to help. I forgot to include Merlin's Summon in the list.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Magavsky3 said:


> To Trade:
> ~Fix it Felix
> ~CHROME damage control
> ~Pieces of eight
> ~Kahn
> ~carl's cane
> ~Sugar Rush Skydome
> ~Alice in Wonderland Texture
> ~Finding Nemo Texture
> ~Dumb
> ~Tron User Control
> ~Mike's Car
> ~Scrooge McDuck's lucky dime
> 
> Looking for:
> *Alice in Wonderland Skydome
> *Cinderella Coach
> *Buzz Astro Blaster
> *Zurg



I can also trade you Alice in Wonderland Skydome and Cinderella Coach for another Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime if you are interested since we haven't sent the power discs. I will send you four discs tomorrow instead of two.


----------



## Magavsky3

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Happy to help. I forgot to include Merlin's Summon in the list.



Some of those have not been released yet!?
How are they out there?
The TRU discs have not been a problem for me to get (when released) but they seem to be available to some now?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Magavsky3 said:


> Some of those have not been released yet!?
> How are they out there?
> The TRU discs have not been a problem for me to get (when released) but they seem to be available to some now?



The Hook's Ship, Merlin's Summon, Tron Texture Set, Tron Skydome, Stitch's Longboard have not been released in US. They have been released in Australia and Europe. I am not sure about Asia. The Hook's Ship will be released in US on Nov 10. One of the Tron will be released in US on Nov 17. They are both TRU exclusive for right now.


----------



## Magavsky3

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I can also trade you Alice in Wonderland Skydome and Cinderella Coach for another Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime if you are interested since we haven't sent the power discs. I will send you four discs tomorrow instead of two.[/QUOTE
> 
> That works out perfect...I will send u two Lucky Dimes tomorrow


----------



## Magavsky3

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> The Hook's Ship, Merlin's Summon, Tron Texture Set, Tron Skydome, Stitch's Longboard have not been released in US. They have been released in Australia and Europe. I am not sure about Asia. The Hook's Ship will be released in US on Nov 10. One of the Tron will be released in US on Nov 17. They are both TRU exclusive for right now.



When TRU Discs get release I will make sure to pick up extra !!  Good to know


----------



## Magavsky3

HIGHWIND said:


> Looking to trade:  Here is what I have:  Alice in Wonderland (Skydome) x2 Tangled (Texture Set) x1 Fix-It-Felix's Repair Power x1 Mickey's Car x1 Mike's Car x2  Looking for: Bolt's Super Strength x1 C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control x1 Abu as an Elephant x1 Kahn the Horse x1 Stitch's Blaster x1 Carl Fredericksen's Cane x1



PM for trade


----------



## tyniknate

Here's what I have to trade:

CHROME's Armor Shield X1
Kahn X1
King Candy's Dessert Topping X1
Sugar Rush Sky X1
Tulgey Wood X1
Rapunzel's Kingdom X3
Buzz X1
Abu X1
Mike's Car X4


Does anyone know when Series 2 is being released?


----------



## Ksweetp69

What I need:

Finding Nemo Sky


What I have to trade:

Alice in Wonderland Terrain
Bolt Strength
Mikey
Pieces of 8
Mikes Car
Tron

Will do 1:1 trades for rares or 2:1 non rare for rare (hope that makes sense)


Please let me know if we can set up a trade

Thanks

K


----------



## Magavsky3

What i need:
**Zurg

What i have to trade:
~Dumbo
~Scrooge McDuck Lucky Dime
~Tron User Control
~Mike's New Car
~Finding Nemo Texture
~Alice in W. Texture
~Sugar Rush Texture
~Sugar Rush Skydome
~Carl's Cane
~Kahn the Horse
~Pieces of Eight
~CHROME Damage Control
~Fix it Felix repair power
~Bolt's Super Strenth


----------



## Magavsky3

tyniknate said:


> Here's what I have to trade:  CHROME's Armor Shield X1 Kahn X1 King Candy's Dessert Topping X1 Sugar Rush Sky X1 Tulgey Wood X1 Rapunzel's Kingdom X3 Buzz X1 Abu X1 Mike's Car X4  Does anyone know when Series 2 is being released?



I think Series 2 is coming out 11/26/13


----------



## joncorr3

What are the TRU codes for Zurg and Scrooge?


----------



## TunaSled

joncorr3 said:


> What are the TRU codes for Zurg and Scrooge?



I think Scrooge begins and ends with 7.


----------



## TunaSled

I could use a magic band if anyone's got one to trade.


----------



## Magavsky3

TunaSled said:


> I think Scrooge begins and ends with 7.



Zurg ends in -02413 0
Scrooge ends in -02399 7


----------



## TunaSled

Easy enough. I just got back from TrU and I am complete and up to date. The codes were easy, I'll add this to the list... the Tron disc ends in 023980.

Found my Dumbo by scratch-testing series 1 packs and lucked out big time!

So I came away with these needed discs:
Dumbo
Scrooge's Dime
Tron User Control
Rapunzel theme
Fix-it Felix Repair

All caught up. And I also grabbed the Race to Space pack with the crystal Buzz Lightyear, it comes with a different (rare) C.H.R.O.M.E. disc and a Zurg's Wrath!

If you spend over $50 (which of course I did, ugh) you get a free power disc capsule or binder. I opted for the capsule, it holds 22 to the binder's 20.


----------



## mrs.sammich

I read this thread when Infinity was first released and made the mental note to check in at some point to post our extras for trading- Today I grabbed the boys each two packs of power discs- and we got repeats.  Not sure if we have anything anyone would want to trade for, but here is our list:
Willing to trade: 
Mike's car x3
Kahn horse x1
Mickey's car x3
Stitch's blaster x2
Rapunzel's birthday sky x3
Alice's wonderland x1
Nemo's seascape x1
Ralph's sugar rush sky x 1

would like:
dumbo
abu
alice tugley woods
buzz blaster
karls cane
rapunzel's kingdom

Let me know if anyone is interested-  Thanks!!


----------



## TunaSled

Here are my extras:
Scrooge's Dime
Abu
Sugar Rush Sky x2
Marlin's Reef
Nemo's Seascape
Alice's Wonderland
Cindy's coach
Khan
Pieces of Eight

I would trade one rare and three commons for a magic band in good shape.


----------



## jdcthree

mrs.sammich said:


> I read this thread when Infinity was first released and made the mental note to check in at some point to post our extras for trading- Today I grabbed the boys each two packs of power discs- and we got repeats.  Not sure if we have anything anyone would want to trade for, but here is our list:
> Willing to trade:
> Mike's car x3
> Kahn horse x1
> Mickey's car x3
> Stitch's blaster x2
> Rapunzel's birthday sky x3
> Alice's wonderland x1
> Nemo's seascape x1
> Ralph's sugar rush sky x 1
> 
> would like:
> dumbo
> abu
> alice tugley woods
> buzz blaster
> karls cane
> rapunzel's kingdom
> 
> Let me know if anyone is interested-  Thanks!!



We have an extra Dumbo and an extra Carl's cane to trade.  I'll talk to my son tomorrow and see if there is anything on your list that he wants.


----------



## Ksweetp69

What I need:

Finding Nemo Sky


What I have to trade:

Alice in Wonderland Terrain
Bolt Strength
Mikey
Pieces of 8
Mikes Car
Tron

Will do 1:1 trades for rares or 2:1 non rare for rare (hope that makes sense)


Please let me know if we can set up a trade

Thanks

K


----------



## rabbitxstyle

just wanted to let everyone know if this has not been posted yet.

Disney Infinity TRU Exclusive Power Disc UPCs
===================================
Series 1 (Mike's New Car) - UPC: 7 12725 02400 0
Series 2 (Tron's User Control) - UPC: 7 12725 02398 0
Series 3 (Emperor Zurg's Wrath) - UPC: 7 12725 02413 0
Series 4 (Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime) - UPC: 7 12725 02399 7
Series 5 (Captain Hook's Ship) - UPC: 7 12725 24017 0


----------



## TunaSled

Is series 5 available currently?


----------



## cseca

TunaSled said:


> Is series 5 available currently?


This Sunday


----------



## mills10

Need:

*Any* disc except Pieces of Eight or Cinderella's Coach.

What I have to trade:

Sugar Rush Sky

Thanks!


----------



## Magavsky3

What I Need:
*Alice in Wonderland texture ( NO mushroom in background)

To Trade:
~Alice in W. Skydome (with mushroom in backgroung)
~Cinderella's Coach
~Kahn the Horse
~Nemo texture
~Mike's Car
~Tangled Birthday sky
~TRON user control
~Sugar Rush texture
~Fix it Felix repair power
~Bolt
~Scrooge's lucky dime
~Pieces of eight
~CHROME damage control


----------



## chris1013

I don't really need anything right now, but if anyone needs one of the below, let me know and we can discuss a trade.

Fix it Felix's Repair Power
Chrome Damage Control


----------



## disneydad1976

New to this thread looking for disney power disks 
Cinderella Coach
Kahn the Horse
Carl Fredricksons Cane 
Sugar Rush Sky
King Candy Dessert Toppings
Tugley Wood 
Marlins Reef 
Astro Blaster Space Cruiser
Abu the Elephant
Mikes New Car
User Control
Emperor Zurgs Wrath
Scrooge lucky Dime




Have for trade 

Bolt Super Strength 
Fix it Felix Repair Power
Pieces Of Eight x3
C.H.R.O.M.E Damage control x2
Mickeys Car x2
Alice in Wonderland


----------



## jdcthree

Deleted because op of quote edited post.


----------



## jacksmomma

rabbitxstyle said:


> just wanted to let everyone know if this has not been posted yet.
> 
> Disney Infinity TRU Exclusive Power Disc UPCs
> ===================================
> Series 1 (Mike's New Car) - UPC: 7 12725 02400 0
> Series 2 (Tron's User Control) - UPC: 7 12725 02398 0
> Series 3 (Emperor Zurg's Wrath) - UPC: 7 12725 02413 0
> Series 4 (Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime) - UPC: 7 12725 02399 7
> Series 5 (Captain Hook's Ship) - UPC: 7 12725 24017 0


 A big thank you for posting this!  We missed Scrooge last week, but were able to find him at our TRU with the codes you posted.


----------



## jacksmomma

rabbitxstyle said:


> just wanted to let everyone know if this has not been posted yet.
> 
> Disney Infinity TRU Exclusive Power Disc UPCs
> ===================================
> Series 1 (Mike's New Car) - UPC: 7 12725 02400 0
> Series 2 (Tron's User Control) - UPC: 7 12725 02398 0
> Series 3 (Emperor Zurg's Wrath) - UPC: 7 12725 02413 0
> Series 4 (Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime) - UPC: 7 12725 02399 7
> Series 5 (Captain Hook's Ship) - UPC: 7 12725 24017 0


 A big thank you for posting this!  We missed Scrooge last week, but were able to find him at our TRU with the codes you posted.


----------



## Magavsky3

disneydad1976 said:


> New to this thread looking for disney power disks Cinderella Coach Kahn the Horse Carl Fredricksons Cane Sugar Rush Sky King Candy Dessert Toppings Tugley Wood Marlins Reef Astro Blaster Space Cruiser Abu the Elephant Mikes New Car User Control Emperor Zurgs Wrath Scrooge lucky Dime  Have for trade  Bolt Super Strength Fix it Felix Repair Power Pieces Of Eight x3 C.H.R.O.M.E Damage control x2 Mickeys Car x2 Alice in Wonderland



Messaged you ;-)


----------



## chris1013

jdcthree said:
			
		

> Sorry, you aren't allowed to sell things on the boards.  You may offer them for trade for something else, but not for money.



Sorry about that.  I saw people selling in the past. Didn't realize it wasn't allowed anymore.  I guess I will just go with my original plan and sell on amazon. Thanks


----------



## jdcthree

chris1013 said:


> Sorry about that.  I saw people selling in the past. Didn't realize it wasn't allowed anymore.  I guess I will just go with my original plan and sell on amazon. Thanks



No problem.  I figured you didn't know and I didn't want you to get in trouble.


----------



## Downing1111

disneydad1976 said:


> New to this thread looking for disney power disks
> Cinderella Coach
> Kahn the Horse
> Carl Fredricksons Cane
> Sugar Rush Sky
> King Candy Dessert Toppings
> Tugley Wood
> Marlins Reef
> Astro Blaster Space Cruiser
> Abu the Elephant
> Mikes New Car
> User Control
> Emperor Zurgs Wrath
> Scrooge lucky Dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have for trade
> 
> Bolt Super Strength
> Fix it Felix Repair Power
> Pieces Of Eight x3
> C.H.R.O.M.E Damage control x2
> Mickeys Car x2
> Alice in Wonderland



Disneydad, I see that you don't have 10 posts yet, so you can't use the private messages just yet.

I'll give you Cinderella and Khan for Bolt and Chrome Damage control.  Email me at 1974falcons1974@gmail.com

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mills10

disneydad1976 said:


> New to this thread looking for disney power disks
> Cinderella Coach
> Kahn the Horse
> Carl Fredricksons Cane
> Sugar Rush Sky
> King Candy Dessert Toppings
> Tugley Wood
> Marlins Reef
> Astro Blaster Space Cruiser
> Abu the Elephant
> Mikes New Car
> User Control
> Emperor Zurgs Wrath
> Scrooge lucky Dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have for trade
> 
> Bolt Super Strength
> Fix it Felix Repair Power
> Pieces Of Eight x3
> C.H.R.O.M.E Damage control x2
> Mickeys Car x2
> Alice in Wonderland





Sent you a PM with my email.  Thanks!


----------



## TruLovesKiss

disneydad1976 said:


> New to this thread looking for disney power disks
> Cinderella Coach
> Kahn the Horse
> Carl Fredricksons Cane
> Sugar Rush Sky
> King Candy Dessert Toppings
> Tugley Wood
> Marlins Reef
> Astro Blaster Space Cruiser
> Abu the Elephant
> Mikes New Car
> User Control
> Emperor Zurgs Wrath
> Scrooge lucky Dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have for trade
> 
> Bolt Super Strength
> Fix it Felix Repair Power
> Pieces Of Eight x3
> C.H.R.O.M.E Damage control x2
> Mickeys Car x2
> Alice in Wonderland



Sending you a PM


----------



## TruLovesKiss

So happy to have found this thread!  

I have doubles of Mike's New Car and Emperor Zurg's Wrath.

Would love to trade for the TRU Exclusives that we don't have:

Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime & Captain Hook's Ship

Please PM me if interested.  Thanks!


----------



## carolinainmymind

After a holiday afternoon spent creating a tracker for these darn things, I'm finally hoping to post a have / trade 

*Have to Trade*
Fix-It Felix's Repair Power
Mickey's Car
Khan the Horse
Stitch's Lasergun 
Carl Fredricksen's Cane
Sugar Rush (texture set)
Alice in Wonderland (skydome) 
Finding Nemo (texture set)
Tangled Lantern (texture set)
Tangled Lantern (skydome) 
Captain Hook's Ship 


*Need*
Bolt's Super Strength
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
Alice in Wonderland (texture set)
Finding Nemo (skydome)
Dumbo (ride) (rare)
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster (rare)
Abu (as an elephant) (rare)
Mike's New Car (TRU)
Emperor Zurg's Wrath (TRU)
Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime - Need 2  (TRU)
The Grid (Skydome) (TRU)
Stitch's Surfboard (TRU)
TRON (Texture set) (TRU)
Merlin's Summon - Need 2 (TRU)
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser (TRU)


----------



## Leger13

New to this thread  
have to Trade: Ralph: Round Felix (x2) 
Kahn Mulan (x2) 
Alice: Terrain (x2) 
Scrooge's Lucky Dime (rare)  

Needed: Tron: Sky (rare) 
Tron: Terrain (Rare) 
Dumbo (Rare) 
Merlin (Rare) 

Please PM me if interested


----------



## mills10

Leger13 said:


> New to this thread
> 
> have to Trade:
> Ralph: Round Felix (x2)
> Kahn Mulan (x2)
> Alice: Terrain (x2)
> Alice: Tulgey Wood
> Nemo's Seascape
> Pan Hook's Ship (rare)
> Scrooge's Lucky Dime (rare)
> 
> Needed:
> Tron: Sky (rare)
> Tron: Terrain (Rare)
> Abu (Rare)
> Dumbo (Rare)
> Merlin (Rare)
> Rapunzel: Birthday Sky
> Ralph: Sugar Rush
> 
> Please PM me if interested



Sent you a PM, but not sure if it worked.

I am will trade you my Abu for you Hook's Ship.  If you didn't get my PM, will you try sending one to me?  Thanks!


----------



## Leger13

mills10 said:


> Sent you a PM, but not sure if it worked.  I am will trade you my Abu for you Hook's Ship.  If you didn't get my PM, will you try sending one to me?  Thanks!



I got it and responded to you


----------



## infinityedsc

Hello All!!

I am now new to the forum. Here is what I have to trade:

1 Nemo Texture Set
1 Nemo Skydome
2 Sugar Rush Skydome
1 Alice in Wonderland Skydome
1 Stitch's Blaster
1 Mike's Car (RARE)
3 Mickey's Car
2 Tangled Skydome
3 Chrome Damage Control
3 Fix-It-Felix Repair Power

These are the ones I am looking for:

1 Sugar Rush Texture Set
1 Bolt's Super Strength
1 Tangled Texture Set
1 Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters
1 Tron Uprising Control

Please send me a reply if you are willing to trade. I will be glad to work with you on Shipping arrangements. Hope to hear from some Happy Traders soon.

Have a Super-Cali-Fragilistic-Expi-Alidocious Day.

Infinity Ed


----------



## infinityedsc

Ksweetp69,

I am interested in the following power discs you have to trade:

1 Bolt's Strength

I am now new to the forum. Here is what I have to trade:

1 Nemo Texture Set
1 Nemo Skydome
2 Sugar Rush Skydome
1 Alice in Wonderland Skydome
2 Stitch's Blaster
1 Mike's Car (RARE)
3 Mickey's Car
2 Tangled Skydome
3 Chrome Damage Control
3 Fix-It-Felix Repair Power
1 mulans horse (Black)
1 torn released today TRU Exc. (Can send pic)

These are the ones I am looking for:

1 Sugar Rush Texture Set
1 Bolt's Super Strength
1 Tangled Texture Set
1 Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters
1 merlin's summon

Please see my post on page 77 and see if there are any others I have that you may be interested in. I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Thanks,


----------



## Downing1111

I'm looking for:

CHROME Damage Control
CHROME Damage Increaser
Bolt
Dumbo
Buzz
Abu

I have to trade:

Felix
Jack Sparrow
Khan Horse
Cinderella Coach

PM me or email at 1974falcons1974@gmail.com


----------



## carolinainmymind

*We Have to Trade*
Fix-It Felix's Repair Power
Mickey's Car
Jack Sparrow's Pieces of Eight
Khan the Horse
Stitch's Lasergun 
Carl Fredricksen's Cane
Sugar Rush (texture set / candy background)
Cinderella's Coach
Alice in Wonderland (skydome) 
Finding Nemo (texture set)
Tangled Lantern (texture set)
Tangled Lantern (skydome) 
Captain Hook's Ship 
TRON User Control
Zurg's Wrath
Stitch's Surfboard


*We Need*
Bolt's Super Strength
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser
Abu (as an elephant)
The Grid (Skydome)
TRON (Texture set)
Merlin's Summon - Need 2


----------



## sirikool

Good trade with *Magavsky3*

Thank you so much.


----------



## tyniknate

carolinainmymind said:


> *We Have to Trade*
> Fix-It Felix's Repair Power
> Mickey's Car
> Jack Sparrow's Pieces of Eight
> Khan the Horse
> Stitch's Lasergun
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane
> Sugar Rush (texture set / candy background)
> Cinderella's Coach
> Alice in Wonderland (skydome)
> Finding Nemo (texture set)
> Tangled Lantern (texture set)
> Tangled Lantern (skydome)
> Captain Hook's Ship
> TRON User Control
> Zurg's Wrath
> Stitch's Surfboard
> 
> 
> *We Need*
> Bolt's Super Strength
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser
> Abu (as an elephant)
> The Grid (Skydome)
> TRON (Texture set)
> Merlin's Summon - Need 2



I have CHROME damage control and Abu if you would like to trade for Captain Hook's Ship and Stitch's Surfboard. Send me a pm if you are interested in a trade. 

I also have:   Kahn, King Candy, Sugar Rush, Tulgey Wood, Rapunzel, Buzz and Mike's Car. I would be willing to throw in one of those (in addition to the other pieces I mentioned) if you want to trade.


----------



## mrt3o3

Hey All! 
I'm new here as well.

I'm willing to trade:
Cinderella's coach
Rapunzel Skydome
Rapunzel Terrain
Khan
Sugar Rush Terrain
Dumbo (rare)
Mike's new car (care)
Tron User Control (rare)

need:
Alice Terrain
Alice Sky
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
Mickey's Car
Carl Fredrickson's cane
Pieces of Eight
Emperor Zurg's Wrath
Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime
Jolly Roger (Cptn Hook's Ship)


----------



## sirikool

mrt3o3 said:


> Hey All!
> I'm new here as well.
> 
> I'm willing to trade:
> Cinderella's coach
> Rapunzel Skydome
> Rapunzel Terrain
> Khan
> Sugar Rush Terrain
> Dumbo (rare)
> Mike's new car (care)
> Tron User Control (rare)
> 
> need:
> Alice Terrain
> Alice Sky
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
> Mickey's Car
> Carl Fredrickson's cane
> Pieces of Eight
> Emperor Zurg's Wrath
> Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime
> Jolly Roger (Cptn Hook's Ship)




I will trade you my;
Alice Terrain
Mickey's Car
& Carl Fredrickson's Cane

For your;
Dumbo

3 for 1 trade. I'm also willing to ship first. Email me at Sirikulstakes AT yahoo DOT com


----------



## stef12280

disneydad1976 said:


> New to this thread looking for disney power disks
> Cinderella Coach
> Kahn the Horse
> Carl Fredricksons Cane
> Sugar Rush Sky
> King Candy Dessert Toppings
> Tugley Wood
> Marlins Reef
> Astro Blaster Space Cruiser
> Abu the Elephant
> Mikes New Car
> User Control
> Emperor Zurgs Wrath
> Scrooge lucky Dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have for trade
> 
> Bolt Super Strength
> Fix it Felix Repair Power
> Pieces Of Eight x3
> C.H.R.O.M.E Damage control x2
> Mickeys Car x2
> Alice in Wonderland



Hi 

I can trade you your Pieces of eight for my Carls Cane.
Here is my email stef12280@comcast.net
I noticed you probably cant message yet.


----------



## stef12280

mrt3o3 said:


> Hey All!
> I'm new here as well.
> 
> I'm willing to trade:
> Cinderella's coach
> Rapunzel Skydome
> Rapunzel Terrain
> Khan
> Sugar Rush Terrain
> Dumbo (rare)
> Mike's new car (care)
> Tron User Control (rare)
> 
> need:
> Alice Terrain
> Alice Sky
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
> Mickey's Car
> Carl Fredrickson's cane
> Pieces of Eight
> Emperor Zurg's Wrath
> Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime
> Jolly Roger (Cptn Hook's Ship)



Hi I am willing to trade both Alices and a cHROME for your Dumbo.
Message me if interested.


----------



## Leger13

Any Idea About Merlin's Summon?


----------



## mrt3o3

sirikool said:


> I will trade you my;
> Alice Terrain
> Mickey's Car
> & Carl Fredrickson's Cane
> 
> For your;
> Dumbo
> 
> 3 for 1 trade. I'm also willing to ship first. Email me at Sirikulstakes AT yahoo DOT com





stef12280 said:


> Hi I am willing to trade both Alices and a cHROME for your Dumbo.
> Message me if interested.





I was hoping to get one of the rares for it. I'm probably gunna get another pack or two later so I'll get back to you guys!


----------



## Tigger1021

Hey all:

Looking for sugar rush and tangled texture sets, as well as the Jolly Roger. Have the following available for trade:

Fix it Felix
Kahn the horse (x3)
Stitch blaster
Sugar rush sky dome (x2)
Carls cane
Zurg's wrath
Scrooges lucky dime

Message me or email me at smcgraw4@gmail.com

Thanks and good trading


----------



## Leger13

rabbitxstyle said:


> just wanted to let everyone know if this has not been posted yet.
> 
> Disney Infinity TRU Exclusive Power Disc UPCs
> ===================================
> Series 1 (Mike's New Car) - UPC: 7 12725 02400 0
> Series 2 (Tron's User Control) - UPC: 7 12725 02398 0
> Series 3 (Emperor Zurg's Wrath) - UPC: 7 12725 02413 0
> Series 4 (Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime) - UPC: 7 12725 02399 7
> Series 5 (Captain Hook's Ship) - UPC: 7 12725 24017 0




Thanks for this info. Do you know anything about the Merlin's Summon? UPC or Release date? Thanks.


----------



## infinityedsc

Hello All!!

I am now new to the forum. Here is what I have to trade:

1 Nemo Texture Set
1 Nemo Skydome
2 Sugar Rush Skydome
1 Alice in Wonderland Skydome
2 Stitch's Blaster
1 Mike's Car (RARE)
3 Mickey's Car
2 Tangled Skydome
3 Chrome Damage Control
3 Fix-It-Felix Repair Power
1 TRON released today. TRU Exc.
1 Capt'n Hook's ship
1 Mulan's Horse (Black) Khan I think

These are the ones I am looking for:

1 Sugar Rush Texture Set maybe sky dome
1 Bolt's Super Strength
1 Tangled Texture Set
1 Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters
1 Merlin
1 stich surfboard

Please send me a reply if you are willing to trade. I will be glad to work with you on Shipping arrangements. Hope to hear from some Happy Traders soon.

Have a Super-Cali-Fragilistic-Expi-Alidocious Day.

Infinity Ed


----------



## Downing1111

infinityedsc said:


> Hello All!!
> 
> I am now new to the forum. Here is what I have to trade:
> 
> 1 Nemo Texture Set
> 1 Nemo Skydome
> 2 Sugar Rush Skydome
> 1 Alice in Wonderland Skydome
> 2 Stitch's Blaster
> 1 Mike's Car (RARE)
> 3 Mickey's Car
> 2 Tangled Skydome
> 3 Chrome Damage Control
> 3 Fix-It-Felix Repair Power
> 1 TRON released today. TRU Exc.
> 1 Capt'n Hook's ship
> 1 Mulan's Horse (Black) Khan I think
> 
> These are the ones I am looking for:
> 
> 1 Sugar Rush Texture Set maybe sky dome
> 1 Bolt's Super Strength
> 1 Tangled Texture Set
> 1 Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters
> 1 Merlin
> 1 stich surfboard
> 
> Please send me a reply if you are willing to trade. I will be glad to work with you on Shipping arrangements. Hope to hear from some Happy Traders soon.
> 
> Have a Super-Cali-Fragilistic-Expi-Alidocious Day.
> 
> Infinity Ed



I'll trade you a bolt for your chrome damage control. If interested, email me at 1974falcons1974@gmail.com

-Mike


----------



## HIGHWIND

Looking for a few more discs

Here is what I am looking for:
Abu as an Elephant x1
Sugar Rush Terrain x1

I have to trade:
Mike's Car x2
Tangled Texture x1
Alice Terrain x2
Tangled Skydome x1
Cinderella's Coach x1
Sugar Rush Skydome x1
Mickey's Car x2
Carl Frederickson's Cane x1
Fix-It-Felix x3
Pieces of Eight x2
Finding Nemo Skydome x2


----------



## stef12280

HIGHWIND said:


> Looking for a few more discs
> 
> Here is what I am looking for:
> Abu as an Elephant x1
> Sugar Rush Terrain x1
> 
> I have to trade:
> Mike's Car x2
> Tangled Texture x1
> Alice Terrain x2
> Tangled Skydome x1
> Cinderella's Coach x1
> Sugar Rush Skydome x1
> Mickey's Car x2
> Carl Frederickson's Cane x1
> Fix-It-Felix x3
> Pieces of Eight x2
> Finding Nemo Skydome x2




Hi I willing to trade my Sugar rush terrain for a Pieces of eight. Please message me if interested


----------



## stef12280

I have the following to trade:

Carl's Cane x2
Nemos texture
Fix it Felix x3
MIckeys Car
CROME
Bolt x 2
Ralph Sky
Tangled sky x2
Tron Power Disk user control

Looking for:
DUMBO (willing to do a multiple trade for this)
Pieces of Eight

Please message me if interested.

thank you


----------



## Downing1111

stef12280 said:


> I have the following to trade:
> 
> Carl's Cane x2
> Nemos texture
> Fix it Felix x3
> MIckeys Car
> CROME
> Bolt x 2
> Ralph Sky
> Tangled sky x2
> Tron Power Disk user control
> 
> Looking for:
> DUMBO (willing to do a multiple trade for this)
> Pieces of Eight
> 
> Please message me if interested.
> 
> thank you



PM sent your way.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

infinityedsc said:


> Hello All!!  I am now new to the forum. Here is what I have to trade:  1 Nemo Texture Set 1 Nemo Skydome 2 Sugar Rush Skydome 1 Alice in Wonderland Skydome 2 Stitch's Blaster 1 Mike's Car (RARE) 3 Mickey's Car 2 Tangled Skydome 3 Chrome Damage Control 3 Fix-It-Felix Repair Power 1 TRON released today. TRU Exc. 1 Capt'n Hook's ship 1 Mulan's Horse (Black) Khan I think  These are the ones I am looking for:  1 Sugar Rush Texture Set maybe sky dome 1 Bolt's Super Strength 1 Tangled Texture Set 1 Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters 1 Merlin 1 stich surfboard  Please send me a reply if you are willing to trade. I will be glad to work with you on Shipping arrangements. Hope to hear from some Happy Traders soon.  Have a Super-Cali-Fragilistic-Expi-Alidocious Day.  Infinity Ed



I would be happy to trade you Bolt's Super Strength, Sugar Rush Texture Set, Sugar Rush Skydome, Tangled Texture Set for TRON Make the Sky (TRON released today TRU Exc) and Captain Hook's Ship.


----------



## Disney123456

*I am looking to trade a few duplicates that they kids have acquired.*

*I have extras of:*

Tugley Wood (1)
King Candy Dessert Topping (2)
Sugar Rush Sky (2)
Rapunzel Birthday Sky (3)
Cinderella Coach (1)

I need:
Fix it Felix Repair power
CHROMEs Armor shield
Pieces of 8
Stitch's Blaster
Carl Frederickson's Cane
Nemo's Seascape
Dumbo
Abu
Scrooge
Disc & User Control
Toys R Us Exclusives
I need Anythingfrom series 2


----------



## chris1013

I have to trade:

Carl's Cane
Bolt's Super Strength
Fix It Felix Repair Power
Chrome Armor Shield (2)

Looking For:
Emperor Zurg's Wrath (TRU)
Tron The Grid (Skydome)(TRU)

If I have something you are looking for, I would also be willing to trade for anything to help you complete your set.


----------



## Downing1111

chris1013 said:


> I have to trade:
> 
> Carl's Cane
> Bolt's Super Strength
> Fix It Felix Repair Power
> Chrome Armor Shield (2)
> 
> Looking For:
> Emperor Zurg's Wrath (TRU)
> Tron The Grid (Skydome)(TRU)
> 
> If I have something you are looking for, I would also be willing to trade for anything to help you complete your set.



Pm'd you.


----------



## Mouse7116

Good trade with Magavsky3!


----------



## Downing1111

I stopped by my local Best Buy today and to my surprise, they had 2 of the Series 2 Silver Disc case/ 3 pack that aren't supposed to be available until 11/26 according to their web site.  They were listed with a price tag of $39.99 so I asked one of the guys to scan it to see if that was correct and I was expecting $24.99 per the website.  Again, to my surprise, they rang up at $9.99.  Needless to say, I asked if they had anymore, which they didn't, so I bought the 2 that they had.  I just looked at the receipt now and the SKU on the receipt is the same as the normal red disc case which is really priced $9.99.

I'm not sure if this is an error at my Best Buy, or at all of them.  Go out and check!!!!


----------



## alteredgrafix

I have the following to trade:

*Mikes New Car* x1
*Nemos Seascape* x1
*King Candys Dessert Toppings* x2
*Fix-It Felixs Repair Power* x2
*Pieces of Eight* x1

I am looking for:
*Dumbo the Flying Elephant
Emperor Zurgs Wrath*

I have had very good luck trading on the Micechat Forum but needed to expand to another Forum to see if I could get the last two discs I need.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Did anyone successfully go to a target and get the series 2 disc album w/ discs today?

Website last night said unavailable 11:30 pm
This morning 6:30 am sold out

I went to 3 local stores and called 3 more. And not one I the chicago area got them in

Anyone else?


----------



## Downing1111

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> Did anyone successfully go to a target and get the series 2 disc album w/ discs today?
> 
> Website last night said unavailable 11:30 pm
> This morning 6:30 am sold out
> 
> I went to 3 local stores and called 3 more. And not one I the chicago area got them in
> 
> Anyone else?



No luck in the Boston area.  The store I went to couldn't tell me when there were coming in.


----------



## kate2961

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> Did anyone successfully go to a target and get the series 2 disc album w/ discs today?
> 
> Website last night said unavailable 11:30 pm
> This morning 6:30 am sold out
> 
> I went to 3 local stores and called 3 more. And not one I the chicago area got them in
> 
> Anyone else?



Ditto here.  Checked two local stores and they knew nothing about it.

Kate


----------



## HollenAngi

In Michigan 3 stores I called never received it today. Told me to check back on Friday.


----------



## alteredgrafix

no luck in the Dayton Ohio area either


----------



## alteredgrafix

Found an article that said, "This Sunday, November 24th, Target will be releasing the Vanellope figure" The Target ad in the picture shows Target exclusive Vanellope figure with the Target exclusive Series 2 Power Disc Album set. Hope that helps, I would link it for you here but the Forum is not allowing me to do it until I have 10 posts.


----------



## disneyfreakliveshere

kate2961 said:


> Ditto here.  Checked two local stores and they knew nothing about it.  Kate


We got them in Target Canada


----------



## Alexia0821

Chitown Sorcerer said:
			
		

> Did anyone successfully go to a target and get the series 2 disc album w/ discs today?
> 
> Website last night said unavailable 11:30 pm
> This morning 6:30 am sold out
> 
> I went to 3 local stores and called 3 more. And not one I the chicago area got them in
> 
> Anyone else?



Went to Target right when they opened this morning.  First person I spoke to had no idea what I was talking about.  Second person looked it up and said they won't be in stores until the 26th.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Have: 

Series 1:

1 for 1 or _User Control TRU / Emperor Zurg's Wrath TRU / CHROME Damage Increaser TRU / Stitch's Surfboard TRU_ for 2: 
Bolt's Super Strength: 2
Fix It Felix's Repair Power: 1 
Mickey's Car: 3 
Cinderella's Coach: 3 
Kahn: 2 
Carl Fredricksen's Cane: 5 
King Candy's Dessert Toppings: 3 
Sugar Rush Sky: 2
Alice's Wonderland: 3
Marlin's Reef: 1 
Nemo's Seascape: 1
Rapunzel's Kingdom: 2 

_User Control TRU, Emperor Zurg's Wrath TRU, CHROME Damage Increaser TRU, Stitch's Surfboard TRU_ trade only:
Dumbo's Ride: 1 
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle: 1
Abu the Elephant: 1
Mike's New Car TRU: 1
Captain Hook's Ship TRU: 5

Series 2 trade only:

Frozen Flourish: 3
Halloweentown Sky: 2

Need:

User Control TRU: 1
Emperor Zurg's Wrath TRU: 2
CHROME Damage Increaser TRU: 4
Stitch's Surfboard TRU: 2
Series 2 power discs except Frozen Flourish, Halloweentown Sky, Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-inator!, Jolly Roger: 2 each

I will also accept the following items for trade: 
Magic Band for the dragon (3 non rare for 1 rare) 
Merlin's Summon, Tron Texture Set (3 non rare for 1 rare)

I only ship the power discs in a bubble/padded envelope with a tracking number so you can track your package. Thank you to everyone who trade with me.


----------



## Ksweetp69

What I need:

Finding Nemo Sky


What I have to trade:

Alice in Wonderland Terrain
Nemo Terrain
Bolt Strength
Mikey
Pieces of 8
Mikes Car
Tron

Will do 1:1 trades for rares or 2:1 non rare for rare (hope that makes sense)


Please let me know if we can set up a trade

Thanks

K


----------



## rabbitxstyle

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Have:
> 
> 1 for 1 or _Emperor Zurg's Wrath / CHROME Damage Increaser/ Stitch's Surfboard / TRON The Grid_ for 2:
> Bolt's Super Strength/Bolt Strength: 2
> Mickey's Car: 2
> Cinderella's Coach: 2
> Kahn: 2
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane/Cane with Tennis Balls: 3
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings/Sugar Rush Texture Set: 3
> Sugar Rush Sky/Sugar Rush Skydome: 1
> Alice's Wonderland/Alice in Wonderland Texture Set: 2
> Tulgey Wood/Alice in Wonderland Skydome: 1
> Marlin's Reef/Finding Nemo Texture Set: 1
> Rapunzel's Kingdom/Tangled Texture Set: 2
> 
> _Emperor Zurg's Wrath, CHROME Damage Increaser, Stitch's Surfboard, TRON The Grid_ trade only:
> Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle: 1
> 
> Need:
> 
> Stitch's Surfboard
> TRON The Grid
> 
> I will also accept the following items for trade:
> Magic Band for the dragon (3 non rare for 1 rare)
> Merlin's Summon, Tron Texture Set (3 non rare for 1 rare)
> Dumbo's Ride, Abu the Elephant, Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle, Mike's New Car, Tron User Control, Scrooge McDuck Lucky Dime (2 non rare for 1 rare or 1 for 1)
> 
> I prefer to receive the power discs in bold right now because I still need a little bit more. I only ship the power discs in a bubble/padded envelope with a tracking number so you can track your package. Thank you to everyone who trade with me.




PM Sent!!


----------



## grilban

Anyone trading in Hawaii???


----------



## HIGHWIND

Looking for a few more discs

Here is what I am looking for:
Any extra Series 2 Discs you may have

I have to trade:
Frozen Terrain (Series 2) x1
Mike's Car (Series 2, Non-Hologram)

Mike's Car (hologram) x2
Tangled Texture x1
Alice Terrain x2
Tangled Skydome x1
Cinderella's Coach x1
Sugar Rush Skydome x1
Mickey's Car x2
Carl Frederickson's Cane x1
Fix-It-Felix x3
Pieces of Eight x1
Finding Nemo Skydome x2


----------



## Downing1111

Up to date list:

Have to trade:

Fix It Felixs Repair Power 1
Bolt 1
Pieces of Eight 1
Kahn the Horse 1
Alice in Wonderland Skydome 1
Sugar Rush Skydome 1
Nemo Sky Dome 1
Crystal Lightning McQueen Figure 1

Need:

Series 1:

CHROME Damage Increaser 1
Surfboard Stitch 2
Tron Terrain 2
Merlin's Summon 2

Series 2:
All of them

I'll trade anything I have 1 for 1 for regular Series 2 discs, and up to 3 or 4 to 1 for any rares.

PM me or leave a message here if interested.

-Mike


----------



## patreiche

I have a stitch & lido surf board and I want to trade for a dumbo


----------



## Ksweetp69

What I need:

Finding Nemo Sky


What I have to trade:

Alice in Wonderland Terrain
Nemo Terrain
Bolt Strength
Mikey
Pieces of 8
Mikes Car
Tron

Will do 1:1 trades for rares or 2:1 non rare for rare (hope that makes sense)


Please let me know if we can set up a trade

Thanks

K


----------



## Tigger1021

Hey all:

Looking for sugar rush and tangled texture sets, as well as the Jolly Roger. Have the following available for trade:

Fix it Felix
Kahn the horse (x3)
Stitch blaster
Sugar rush sky dome (x2)
Carls cane
Zurg's wrath
Scrooges lucky dime

Message me or email me at smcgraw4@gmail.com

Thanks and good trading


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Tigger1021 said:


> Hey all:
> 
> Looking for sugar rush and tangled texture sets, as well as the Jolly Roger. Have the following available for trade:
> 
> Fix it Felix
> Kahn the horse (x3)
> Stitch blaster
> Sugar rush sky dome (x2)
> Carls cane
> Zurg's wrath
> Scrooges lucky dime
> 
> Message me or email me at smcgraw4@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks and good trading



I can trade you both sugar rush and tangled texture set for Zurg's Wrath.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Have: 

Series 1:

1 for 1 or Emperor Zurg's Wrath TRU / CHROME Damage Increaser TRU / Stitch's Surfboard TRU for 2: 
Bolt's Super Strength: 1
Fix It Felix's Repair Power: 1 
Mickey's Car: 3 
Cinderella's Coach: 3 
Kahn: 2 
Carl Fredricksen's Cane: 4 
King Candy's Dessert Toppings: 1 
Sugar Rush Sky: 2
Alice's Wonderland: 3
Marlin's Reef: 1 
Rapunzel's Kingdom: 1 

Emperor Zurg's Wrath TRU, CHROME Damage Increaser TRU, Stitch's Surfboard TRU trade only:
Dumbo's Ride: 1
Abu the Elephant: 1
Mike's New Car TRU: 1
Captain Hook's Ship TRU: 4

Series 2 trade only:
Frozen Flourish: 3
Halloweentown Sky: 2

Need:

Emperor Zurg's Wrath TRU: 2
CHROME Damage Increaser TRU: 4
Stitch's Surfboard TRU: 2
Series 2 power discs except Frozen Flourish, Halloweentown Sky, Jolly Roger: 1 each

I will also accept the following items for trade: 
Magic Band for the dragon (3 non rare for 1 rare) 
Merlin's Summon, Tron Texture Set (3 non rare for 1 rare)

I only ship the power discs in a bubble/padded envelope with a tracking number so you can track your package. Thank you to everyone who trade with me.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Ksweetp69 said:


> What I need:
> 
> Finding Nemo Sky
> 
> 
> What I have to trade:
> 
> Alice in Wonderland Terrain
> Nemo Terrain
> Bolt Strength
> Mikey
> Pieces of 8
> Mikes Car
> Tron
> 
> Will do 1:1 trades for rares or 2:1 non rare for rare (hope that makes sense)
> 
> 
> Please let me know if we can set up a trade
> 
> Thanks
> 
> K



Hello,

I have Finding Nemo Sky now if you are still interested in trading with me. I will be happy to trade you Finding Nemo Sky + Carl Fredricksen's Cane for your Tron. 

Thanks


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

patreiche said:


> I have a stitch & lido surf board and I want to trade for a dumbo



I will be happy to trade you my Dumbo for your Stitch Surfboard.


----------



## Downing1111

Just got a muppets series 2 rare disc. Looking to trade it for chrome damage increaser. Let me know if interested.


----------



## Ksweetp69

disneyinfinityfan said:


> hello,
> 
> i have finding nemo sky now if you are still interested in trading with me. I will be happy to trade you finding nemo sky + carl fredricksen's cane for your tron.
> 
> Thanks



yesssss!!! A million yes'!!!  Let's get this trade going!!!


----------



## hframe

i Have 
Pieces of Eight x1
Bolt Super strength x1
Chromes armor shield x1
Carl fredricksen cane x1
Nemo's Seascape x3
kahn x1
Repunzels kingdom x3
Tulgey wood x1
Mickey's car

Need:
Merlins reef
king candy's dessert
Abu as elephant
Cinderellas carriage
Chrome damage increaser
emperor zurgs wrath
tron sky
merlins summon power disc
dumbo 
buzz lightyear

I am unfortunately unable to pm so either post on here or E-mail me at n_nuscis@   yahoo.com if interested


----------



## tinytilly

I have some rare discs I am willing to trade for 2 unrare discs each. 

I have:
Abu as an elephant - 2
Dumbo - 1

I need:
Bolt
Fix it Felix
Kahn
Stitch'is blaster
Carls cane
King candy
Sugar rush
Astro blaster (rare)

Please pm me if interested!


----------



## infinityedsc

@disneyinfinityfan

Sorry haven't been on in a few days. Email me @ robertmccall70@hotmail.com . I am interested in a trade with you. My Tron for the 4 you mentioned. Please reply here as well. I will ship the same way you do. Let's do this trade. We may can work on something else as well.


----------



## Tigger1021

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I can trade you both sugar rush and tangled texture set for Zurg's Wrath.



Done deal, I will send you a pm with my info! Thanks!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

infinityedsc said:


> @disneyinfinityfan  Sorry haven't been on in a few days. Email me @ robertmccall70@hotmail.com . I am interested in a trade with you. My Tron for the 4 you mentioned. Please reply here as well. I will ship the same way you do. Let's do this trade. We may can work on something else as well.



Here is my trade proposal for you last time: 

I would be happy to trade you Bolt's Super Strength, Sugar Rush Texture Set, Sugar Rush Skydome, Tangled Texture Set for TRON The Grid (TRON released today TRU Exc) and Captain Hook's Ship.


----------



## infinityedsc

@disneyinfinityfan

Please send me your email so I can send you some pics. I look forward to hearing from you soon. I would like to get this worked out today so I can get them shipped tomorrow.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

infinityedsc said:


> @disneyinfinityfan
> 
> Please send me your email so I can send you some pics. I look forward to hearing from you soon. I would like to get this worked out today so I can get them shipped tomorrow.



I have sent you an email to your email address. Please check it.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Does anyone know the schedule for the rest of the TRU exclusive discs?  I stopped in target today and the staff said this tues 11/26 is the release day for the series 2 target exclusive power disc album w/ discs


----------



## jrmasm

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> Does anyone know the schedule for the rest of the TRU exclusive discs?  I slap stopped in target today and the staff said this tues 11/26 is the release day for the series 2 target exclusive power disc album w/ discs



I'm wondering about this too.


----------



## Alexia0821

Chitown Sorcerer said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the schedule for the rest of the TRU exclusive discs?  I stopped in target today and the staff said this tues 11/26 is the release day for the series 2 target exclusive power disc album w/ discs



I stopped at Target this morning and they had the Target Series 2 Exclusive Power Disc Album out already.  There were only 2 left on the shelf so I managed to get one.


----------



## Downing1111

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> Does anyone know the schedule for the rest of the TRU exclusive discs?  I stopped in target today and the staff said this tues 11/26 is the release day for the series 2 target exclusive power disc album w/ discs



This is not true. I got my series 2 album and discs from Target this morning.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> Does anyone know the schedule for the rest of the TRU exclusive discs?  I stopped in target today and the staff said this tues 11/26 is the release day for the series 2 target exclusive power disc album w/ discs



I picked one tonight at Target in my area.


----------



## joncorr3

Anyone habe any info on Tron terrain and Merlins Summons.  There was no new upcs at the local TRU today.
I picked up Tron skydome and Stitchs surfboard though.


----------



## Downing1111

joncorr3 said:


> Anyone habe any info on Tron terrain and Merlins Summons.  There was no new upcs at the local TRU today.
> I picked up Tron skydome and Stitchs surfboard though.



Nope, haven't heard a thing.  Those are the only 2 I'm missing.


----------



## infinityedsc

Does anyone know the UPC # for stitches surfboard?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

infinityedsc said:


> does anyone know the upc # for stitches surfboard?



712725024024


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

How did we live before the internet???

You guys are great!!  My target said not until tomorrow, but I just called (5 mins before store closing mind you) and got one put on hold. 
I would have been sooo pissed if they were out

Thank you all for posting!


----------



## infinityedsc

@Disneyinfinityfan

Thanks for the UPC info. The dics for trade are being shipped today. I will email you the tracking information once I have it. Thanks for the trade looking forward to future trades.


----------



## tinytilly

@Highwind....I got your pm, I would love to trade! Please send me another one with your email address and we can work out the trade!


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Got my target series 2 exclusive is AM!!

Did Merlin's summons come out in the US TRU yet?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> Got my target series 2 exclusive is AM!!  Did Merlin's summons come out in the US TRU yet?



The TRON texture set and Merlin's Summon are not released yet.


----------



## tinytilly

I have some more discs I would like to trade.  2 non rare for 1 rare or 1:1 for same type.

To trade:
Abu as an elephant - 1
Jolly Roger - 1
Frozen Flourish - 2
Chill in the air - 1
Tron User Control - 1
Tangled Night Sky - 1

I want:
Bolt 
Stitch's Blaster
Sugar Rush Terrain
Astro Blaster
Ralph's power of destruction
Electro charge
Star Command
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Maximus
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
New Holland Skyline
Victor's Experiments
Jack's Scary Decorations
Scrooge

Let me know if we can work something out!


----------



## joncorr3

OK here's what I got extra

Fix It Felix X2
Nemo Sky
Kahn the Horse X2
Stitch Blaster
Cindy's Carriage X2
Carl's Cane
Alice Sky

Need
Nemo Texture
Pieces of Eight
CHROME
Bolt
Rapunzel Sky
Rapunzel Terrain

I don't want to buy any more packs until Tron Terrain and Merlin Come out.
Picked up series 2 set at Target Today.


----------



## proudmum2001

I have the following TRU exclusives:

Zurg X 3
Mike's Car X 2
Dumbo

I need the following TRU exclusives:
Scrooge's Lucky Dime
Stitch's surfboard
C.H.R.O.M.E Damage increaser 

please pm if interested.


----------



## infinityedsc

I was able to find the complete series 2 with the book at Target yesterday.


----------



## infinityedsc

Great trade with DisneyInfinityFan. Got my shipment today. Thanks for the hook up. I will be glad to trade with you again. Thanks for the surprise.


----------



## chris1013

Great trade with Downing1111. Thanks again!


----------



## chris1013

I have to trade:

SERIES 1
Carl's Cane
Bolt's Super Strength
Fix It Felix Repair Power
Chrome Armor Shield 
Sugar Rush Sky

SERIES 2
Stitch Surfboard
Jolly Roger  (Captain Hook's Ship) (RARE)

Looking For:
Emperor Zurg's Wrath (TRU)
Tron The Grid (Skydome)(TRU)

I may also be willing to trade for others to help someone complete a set.

Thanks!


----------



## Downing1111

chris1013 said:


> Great trade with Downing1111. Thanks again!



Likewise!!!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Have: 

1 for 1 or CHROME Damage Increaser TRU for 2 or Merlin's Summon TRU for 3: 
Bolt's Super Strength: 1
Fix It Felix's Repair Power: 2
CHROME's Armor Shield: 2 
Mickey's Car: 4 
Cinderella's Coach: 4 
Kahn: 2 
Stitch's Blaster: 1
Carl Fredricksen's Cane: 4 
King Candy's Dessert Toppings: 1 
Sugar Rush Sky: 2
Alice's Wonderland: 3
Tulgey Wood: 1
Marlin's Reef: 1 
Rapunzel's Kingdom: 2
User Control Series 2: 1
Headless Horseman's Horse: 1
Mike's New Car Series 2: 1
Frozen Flourish: 6
Chill in the Air: 1
Halloweentown Sky: 4

CHROME Damage Increaser TRU, Merlin's Summon TRU trade only:
Dumbo's Ride: 1
Abu the Elephant: 1
Mike's New Car TRU: 1
Tron User Control TRU: 1
Emperor Zurg's Wrath: 1
Captain Hook's Ship TRU / Jolly Rogers Series 2: 6
The Grid: 1
Electric Mayhem Bus: 1

Need:

CHROME Damage Increaser TRU: 4
Merlin's Summon TRU: 5 (3 non rare for 1 rare)
Ralph's Power of Destruction: 3
Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-inator!: 1
Electro-charge: 3
Star Command Shield: 3
Magic Band: 1 (3 non rare for 1 MB)

I only ship the power discs in a bubble/padded envelope with a tracking number so you can track your package. Thank you to everyone who trade with me.


----------



## Tigger1021

Great trade with DisneyInfinityFan! Thanks again!!


----------



## TunaSled

I have an unopened pack containing Buzz's shield and Electric Mayhem bus.
Would be willing to trade for a different series 2 rare/common combo, or a Magic Band.


----------



## tinytilly

I will trade 1:1 for same value 2:1 for non rare to rare.  I am now looking for the following:

Astro Shield
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Tron Texture

I have to trade:
Scrooge's Coin
Zurg
Condor Wing
Muppet Car
Frozen Flourish
Stitch's Surfboard
Abu as Elephant
Nemo Sky
Dr. Doofenshmirtz
Ralph's Power of Destruction
Electro Charge
Star Command Shield
Headless Horseman
Victor's Experiments
Maximus

Please let me know if you want to make a trade!


----------



## tinytilly

Great trade with hframe!  Thanks so much!


----------



## RustyPelican

Need: 

Ralph's Power of Destruction (1) 
Dr. Doof's Damage-inator (1) 
Electro Charge (1) 
Star Command Shield (1) 
Magic Band

Have: 

Pieces of Eight (1) 
Bolt's Strength (1) 
Sugar Rush Sky (1) 
Sugar Rush Textures (1) 
Tangled Sky (1) 
Tangled Textures (5) 
Alice Sky (1) 
Alice Textures (2) 
Mike's Car (TRU edition) (2) 
Mickey's Jalopy (2) 
Stitch's Blaster (3) 
Crystal Lightning McQueen (not in package) 

Will trade multiples + Crystal Lightning for Magic Band. Make me an offer! 

Private Message if you want to discuss a trade possibility.


----------



## CHIdadOF3

Hi all!  Just found this thread and glad I did!

Have:
Carl's Cane (1)
Nemo Skydome (4)
Nemo Texture (1)
Alice Texture (2)
Kahn the Horse (2)
Tangled Texture (2)
Tangled Skydome (1)
Pieces of Eight (1)
Tron User Control (1)
Tron Sky (1)
Captain Hook's Ship (1)
Pizza Planet Truck (1)
Muppets Mayhem Bus (2)
Frozen Flourish (1)
Headless Horseman's Horse (2)
Condorman Glider (2)


Need:
Abu the Elephant
Buzz's Space Ranger Car
Alice Skydome
Star Command Shield
Maximus
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Chill in the Air
Victor's Experiments
Jack's Scary Decorations


Let me know if you'd like to trade, especially for my top 3.  Really trying to finish up series 1.

Thanks!


----------



## joncorr3

Great Trade with Magavsky3!!


----------



## joncorr3

Looks like I'm down to 2 or 3

NEED:
CHROME (both)reg and TRU
Bolt


Have to trade:
Felix
Cinderella Coach X2
Carl's Cane
Kahn the Horse X2

I will trade 2 of mine for Bolt and Chrome decreaser
or 3 for the Chrome increaser (TRU)


----------



## Downing1111

joncorr3 said:


> Looks like I'm down to 2 or 3
> 
> NEED:
> CHROME (both)reg and TRU
> Bolt
> 
> 
> Have to trade:
> Felix
> Cinderella Coach X2
> Carl's Cane
> Kahn the Horse X2
> 
> I will trade 2 of mine for Bolt and Chrome decreaser
> or 3 for the Chrome increaser (TRU)



PM sent


----------



## TunaSled

TunaSled said:


> I have an unopened pack containing Buzz's shield and Electric Mayhem bus.
> Would be willing to trade for a different series 2 rare/common combo, or a Magic Band.



Nobody needs these two? They don't get much more mint than unopened.


----------



## tactonae

Hello all --
 I have a few power discs up for trade. 
1 Mickey's Car
2X Sugar Rush sky
1X Nemo Sky 


Send me a PM and we can work out what we can trade. I don't have many discs so I am sure we can work something out.
I would like to get my hands on the user control one or any vehicles.


----------



## CHIdadOF3

The kids received a bunch of packs from Grandma the other day so here's our updated list:

Have:

Carl's Cane (1)
Nemo Skydome (4)
Nemo Texture (1)
Alice Texture (2)
Kahn the Horse (3)
Tangled Texture (1)
Tangled Skydome (1)
Pieces of Eight (1)
Tron User Control (1)
Tron Sky (1)
Captain Hook's Ship (1)
Pizza Planet Truck (1)
Muppets Mayhem Bus (2)
Frozen Flourish (1)
Headless Horseman's Horse (2)
Condorman Glider (2)
Cinderella's Coach (4)
Abu The Elephant (3)
Buzz Astro Blaster (2)
Emperor Zurg's Wrath (1)


Need:

Tron Terrain
Star Command Shield
Maximus
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Chill in the Air
Victor's Experiments
Jack's Scary Decorations


PM me if you'd like to trade.  Thanks!


----------



## Leger13

Have: 
Mulan's Horse (x2)
Fix It Felix Hammer (x2)
Alice - Mushroom Background (x2)
Ralph sugar Rush Sky (x1)

Need:
Merlin's Summon
Tron - Terrain TRU purple hex 

I'll do pretty much any trade. 3 - 1, 4 - 1. Hope to hear from y'all soon.


----------



## Bo Duke

*UPDATED 12/9/13
*

*Here is what i Have to trade*

*Series 1*

Bolt - 2
Fix it Felix - 4
CHROME - 3 
Pirate Booty -1 
Stitch's Blaster - 3
Carl's Walker - 3 
Mickey's Car - 1
Cinderella Coach - 1
Kahn the Horse - 6
Sugar Rush Texture - 1
Sugar Rush Skydome - 4
Alice in Wonderland Texture - 2
Alice in Wonderland Skydome - 4
Finding Nemo Texture - 2
Finding Nemo Skydome - 3
Tangled Texture - 2
Tangled Skydome - 2
Dumbo - 2
Buzz - 3
Abu - 2

Series 2

Star Command Shield - 2
Frozen Texture - 3
Electric Mayhem Bus - 3
Condor Glider Wings - 3

TRU Exclusives

Mikes Car - 2
Tron User Control - 2

*What I am looking for *

Any Series 2 or TRU Exclusives not listed (except Zurg)

I will trade commons for commons 1 for 1
Rares/Exclusives for rares/exclusives 1 for 1 
Rares/Exclusives for Commons 1 for 2

PM me for quickest response.  or check out my list on www.infinitrader.net and message me there. Same user name


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Does anyone know when TRU will release the last 3 discs ?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> Does anyone know when TRU will release the last 3 discs ?



You can find TRON terrain in some TRU stores since it was released on December 1. Some stores will only get the pack next Sunday. Merlin's Summon and CHROME Damage Increaser individual pack will be the last two exclusives to be released. No news so far. Check out the Disney Infinity In Stock thread for news.


----------



## Bo Duke

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> Does anyone know when TRU will release the last 3 discs ?



Are you talking Discs 4,5 and 6 or are you talking the last 3 of the 10 TRU is releasing?

4, 5 and 6 are out now according to the TRU website. 

7 - 10 are yet to be determined.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Bo Duke said:


> Are you talking Discs 4,5 and 6 or are you talking the last 3 of the 10 TRU is releasing?  4, 5 and 6 are out now according to the TRU website.  7 - 10 are yet to be determined.


  7 is out and according to a wiki and disneyinfinityfan, 8 is also out. So now it's just 9 and 10, we're waiting on. Frustrating that TRU won't post or employees don't know

Here is the wikia
http://disneyinfinity.wikia.com/wiki/Power_Discs

They update with the UPC codes for the TRU discs


----------



## Bo Duke

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> 7 is out and according to a wiki and disneyinfinityfan, 8 is also out. So now it's just 9 and 10, we're waiting on. Frustrating that TRU won't post or employees don't know
> 
> Here is the wikia
> http://disneyinfinity.wikia.com/wiki/Power_Discs
> 
> They update with the UPC codes for the TRU discs



I didn't know they were out yet. toysrus.com only has series 1-6 listed as available for the exclusives. And if i remember correctly, i think they are pushing these out faster than they had planned. Because i remember series 6 saying it wasn't going to be available until new years eve at one point. I think the fact that people can get them as commons or rares in later sets deflated some of the oooh and ahhh factor to the TRU Exclusives.


----------



## CHIdadOF3

Great trade with joncorr3.  Thanks!


----------



## joncorr3

CHIdadOF3 said:
			
		

> Great trade with joncorr3.  Thanks!



Likewise.  Thanks!!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Here's what happen to me during my hunt for TRON Terrain or Texture Set. There are two TRU stores that I know of in Orlando. There is one close to where I live and another one a few miles away. I went to TRU (close to my place) to check out if there was any news or new infinity items. I always checked the gold packs around the counter. I noticed the counter has a paper with all of the TRU exclusive names and UPCs. I started reading the list and noticed that the UPC for TRON Terrain is listed. I immediately assumed that it was already released. I asked the guy at the counter, and he had no clue whatsoever. I checked online and the wiki said that it was released on December 1. I decided to drop by to the other TRU store. The TRU store has the TRON Terrain gold pack at the counter. A full box of TRON Terrain gold pack. I was surprised that I could find it that easy. I went there a couple days after its so called release date. I thought I won't be able to find any. I thought it would be gone by then. So, I grabbed two of them. I started looking around where they hung the figures and power discs packs. I found tons of the TRON gold packs. So, you never know. One store may have it, and the other may not. When I got the Crystal Jack Sparrow and Lone Ranger, the more senior guy at TRU (close to my place) said that the TRON Terrain will be released next week. I told the other customer that was not true. I told him he could buy it at the other store. He didn't believe me. The list of names and UPCs is not very good neither because it separates CHROME and Damage Increaser. Instead of having two more power discs, there are supposed to be three more. It was a complete mess. I wish TRU has a better way to keep us informed.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Bo Duke said:


> I didn't know they were out yet. toysrus.com only has series 1-6 listed as available for the exclusives. And if i remember correctly, i think they are pushing these out faster than they had planned. Because i remember series 6 saying it wasn't going to be available until new years eve at one point. I think the fact that people can get them as commons or rares in later sets deflated some of the oooh and ahhh factor to the TRU Exclusives.



It started to get very confusing when 6 is out because TRU also released 7 at the same time. Nobody knew about it. TRU tried to push its release date before series 2 came out. 7 is common in series 2 so no wow factor if it is released after series 2. 8 is also messy with the release date because TRU stores have different release date. Some stores are December 1 release date and other stores are December 15 release date. To be honest, I have no idea which one is the real release date.


----------



## CHIdadOF3

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Here's what happen to me during my hunt for TRON Terrain or Texture Set. There are two TRU stores that I know of in Orlando. There is one close to where I live and another one a few miles away. I went to TRU (close to my place) to check out if there was any news or new infinity items. I always checked the gold packs around the counter. I noticed the counter has a paper with all of the TRU exclusive names and UPCs. I started reading the list and noticed that the UPC for TRON Terrain is listed. I immediately assumed that it was already released. I asked the guy at the counter, and he had no clue whatsoever. I checked online and the wiki said that it was released on December 1. I decided to drop by to the other TRU store. The TRU store has the TRON Terrain gold pack at the counter. A full box of TRON Terrain gold pack. I was surprised that I could find it that easy. I went there a couple days after its so called release date. I thought I won't be able to find any. I thought it would be gone by then. So, I grabbed two of them. I started looking around where they hung the figures and power discs packs. I found tons of the TRON gold packs. So, you never know. One store may have it, and the other may not. When I got the Crystal Jack Sparrow and Lone Ranger, the more senior guy at TRU (close to my place) said that the TRON Terrain will be released next week. I told the other customer that was not true. I told him he could buy it at the other store. He didn't believe me. The list of names and UPCs is not very good neither because it separates CHROME and Damage Increaser. Instead of having two more power discs, there are supposed to be three more. It was a complete mess. I wish TRU has a better way to keep us informed.



I was in my local TRU last week and they had both the crystal Lone Ranger and Jack Sparrow,  days before they were supposed to be released.  Picked up JS but not LR.  Went back a few days later and they were completely gone.   Come "official" release day they had none to sell.  They still don't have the new Tron disc either and the staff at this particular store is useless.   Nobody either seems to know what I'm talking about or they have no idea when they'll get them.


----------



## Bo Duke

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> It started to get very confusing when 6 is out because TRU also released 7 at the same time. Nobody knew about it. TRU tried to push its release date before series 2 came out. 7 is common in series 2 so no wow factor if it is released after series 2. 8 is also messy with the release date because TRU stores have different release date. Some stores are December 1 release date and other stores are December 15 release date. To be honest, I have no idea which one is the real release date.





CHIdadOF3 said:


> I was in my local TRU last week and they had both the crystal Lone Ranger and Jack Sparrow,  days before they were supposed to be released.  Picked up JS but not LR.  Went back a few days later and they were completely gone.   Come "official" release day they had none to sell.  They still don't have the new Tron disc either and the staff at this particular store is useless.   Nobody either seems to know what I'm talking about or they have no idea when they'll get them.



I think both Disney and TRU have failed on this. TRU failed because they are trying to make exclusives out of common discs and now they are scrambling because people are aware of it. 

Disney failed because (i feel atleast) this could have been soo much bigger than what they have made it. I think they have dropped the ball on it. Tried to rush it and now don't have anything to hold people over in the meantime. I am talking playsets. They rushed them all out and now don't have any plans for new ones. Now they are trying to use characters and powerdiscs as filler until they can figure out what direction they are going to go with it.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Bo Duke said:


> I think both Disney and TRU have failed on this. TRU failed because they are trying to make exclusives out of common discs and now they are scrambling because people are aware of it.
> 
> Disney failed because (i feel atleast) this could have been soo much bigger than what they have made it. I think they have dropped the ball on it. Tried to rush it and now don't have anything to hold people over in the meantime. I am talking playsets. They rushed them all out and now don't have any plans for new ones. Now they are trying to use characters and powerdiscs as filler until they can figure out what direction they are going to go with it.



The problem with the whole TRU power disc exclusives is the selection. I just wish both Disney and TRU create more exclusive power discs instead of picking some of the power discs from series 2. Instead of doing Stitch's Surfboard, why not create a Lilo & Stitch skydome or terrain. For Captain Hook's Ship: Peter Pan inspired skydome or terrain. If they did it, TRU won't have to scramble with the release date and confuse its customers. Another thing is I don't understand the release order. If TRU knows that some of the exclusives will be commons in series 2, why not release it earlier. They did it right with Mike's New Car and TRON User Control. They should release Stitch's Surfboard and Captain Hook's Ship after those two. That way TRU won't have to rush and scramble with the release date. Release the trully exclusives in a much later date and let our wallet grows back.


----------



## CHIdadOF3

Couldn't agree more with both of you.  Exclusive to me means you won't find it anywhere else - ever.  To have these discs appear as a common in a later series is a bit ridiculous, but I understand why it's happening.  They're trying to make everything accessible to everyone at some point.  I get it - it's a game, not necessarily collectibles.  But the "exclusive" nature makes them collectible and adds another element to all this.

So, does that mean Rapunzel, Venelope, and Wreck-it-Ralph will be available everywhere at some point in the future?  I hope not.  Part of the fun and allure is hunting down the different components.  Take that away and it's just another video game that's costing me lots of cash.


----------



## joncorr3

CHIdadOF3 said:


> So, does that mean Rapunzel, Venelope, and Wreck-it-Ralph will be available everywhere at some point in the future?  I hope not.  Part of the fun and allure is hunting down the different components.  Take that away and it's just another video game that's costing me lots of cash.



These will be NON exclusive after Jan 1. They will probably be in the Phineas and Perry Wave 3. Along with Sorcerer Mickey


----------



## joncorr3

The problem with my local TRU is that they have too many Discs 1-7 to put out #8 and probably 9 next week.  They have all of the TRU exclusives and no room t put out the next boxes.


----------



## TunaSled

Does anyone have codes for the currently available (new) TrU discs?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

TunaSled said:


> Does anyone have codes for the currently available (new) TrU discs?



Are you talking about UPC codes? I listed them all in the Disney Infinity In-Stock Alerts thread.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

CHIdadOF3 said:


> So, does that mean Rapunzel, Venelope, and Wreck-it-Ralph will be available everywhere at some point in the future?  I hope not.  Part of the fun and allure is hunting down the different components.  Take that away and it's just another video game that's costing me lots of cash.



They will be released and made available everywhere next year. I don't really know the exact date for the official release. Wreck-it-Ralph and Vanellope will be bundled together with the Sugar Rush Sky and Terrain power disc. Rapunzel, Violet and Vanellope will be bundled together in the Girls Pack. I am not 100% sure about the individual figure, but I think there will be individual figure for all three of them at some point. If you have a complete set of everything released so far (including all TRU exclusives), we only need 7 more to finally stop buying anything Disney Infinity at least until Disney Infinity 2 (rumor only) comes out for the next gen consoles:   
Merlin's Summon 
Phineas 
Agent P 
Sorcerer Mickey 
Crystal Sorcerer Mickey 
Crystal Agent P
Power Discs Series 3


----------



## TunaSled

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Are you talking about UPC codes? I listed them all in the Disney Infinity In-Stock Alerts thread.



Ah sorry didn't see that


----------



## Chaddius

Hello all,

I have the following available for trade:

*Series 1*
Bolt's Super Strength (x1)
C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield (x1)
Cinderella's Coach (x2)
Kahn (x1)
Stitch's Blaster (x3)
Carl Fredricksen's Cane (x1)
Sugar Rush Sky (x1)
Rapunzel's Kingdom (x3)
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (x1)

*TRU Discs*
Mike's New Car (x1)
Tron User Control (TRU) (x2)
Tron Interface - The Grid (x1)

I am looking for the following:

Fix-it Felix's Hammer
Abu the Elephant
Buzz's Space Ranger Car
Dumbo's Ride


----------



## infinityedsc

Chaddius

I have the fix-it Felix you are looking for. I could use your Tron. Let me know what you think.


----------



## HIGHWIND

Looking to trade the following discs that I have:
1) Frozen Flourish x2
2) Chill in the Air x1
3) Victor's Experiments x1
4) Dr. Doofensmirtz's Damage-inator x1

Looking for:
1) Electric Mayhem Bus
2) Electro Charge
3) Maximus
4) Jack's Scary Decorations

PM me or post a reply if interested.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have an unopened TRON Terrain gold pack if anyone is interested. PM me.


----------



## mommajo143

If it is unopened how do you know what's inside?  Curious as we bought several as stocking stuffers and were concerned about possible duplicates.  Infinity & all characters will be under tree this year for our boys (and us)

Sent from my iPhone using DisBoards


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

mommajo143 said:


> If it is unopened how do you know what's inside?  Curious as we bought several as stocking stuffers and were concerned about possible duplicates.  Infinity & all characters will be under tree this year for our boys (and us)  Sent from my iPhone using DisBoards



From the UPC codes. Each TRU exclusive has a unique UPC code.


----------



## mommajo143

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> From the UPC codes. Each TRU exclusive has a unique UPC code.



Where do you look up UPC codes to match what you have... Well I guess really I can just make sure they don't all have the same UPC code & that'll be good enough for now.  I'm sure at some point knowing which codes are which discs may be important... but for next week, not so much

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using DisBoards


----------



## joncorr3

I picked up a Tron Terrain yesterday 
Still looking for

NEED:
CHROME increaser TRU
CHROME decreaser
Bolt
Merlin's Summon  (any info on release will help)


Have to trade:
Felix X2
Cinderella Coach X2
Carl's Cane
Kahn the Horse X2
Nemo Skydome
Scrooge's Lucky Dime

I will trade 2 of mine for Bolt and Chrome decreaser
or 3 for the Chrome increaser (TRU)


----------



## CHIdadOF3

Does anyone know if Merlin's Summon has been released yet, even as limited availability?  Someone wanted to trade me theirs but I'm wondering if it's legit.


----------



## mills10

I have some discs I want to trade, but trying to wait until next week to post them in case I get more duplicates for Christmas.  Fingers crossed I don't!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

CHIdadOF3 said:


> Does anyone know if Merlin's Summon has been released yet, even as limited availability?  Someone wanted to trade me theirs but I'm wondering if it's legit.



I know it has been released in Europe and Australia. Not sure about Asia.


----------



## jzech81

I need:   Dr. Doofensmirtz's Damage-inator 
             Headless horseman horse
             NBC Terrain
             non TRU user control
             Chrome Damage increaser

I have many trade to including all series 1 and 2 rares pm me if interested


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

I have a ton of doubles - please as


I need Series 1

Sugar Rush Sky
Alice's Wonderland
Astro Blasters Space Cruiser

Series 2

Condorman Glider
New Holland Skyline
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Star Command Shield
Electo Charge
Ralph's Power of Destruction


----------



## Flynn_Rider

I got a Series 2 Mike's new car.

Would really like to trade it for Stitch's Blaster, Rapanzul's Skyscape, Nemo's texture or Condor Man's Wings


----------



## rabbitxstyle

Load of release dates announced for the final figures and power discs!

January 7th:
Vanellopa, Ralph, Rapunzel wide releases

January 9th:
Sorcerer Mickey timed exclusive at Toys "R" Us

February 9th:
Sorcerer Mickey wide release
Series 3 Power Discs

March 11th:
Elsa, Anna single figures
Wreck-It Ralph toy box pack timed exclusive at "Toys "R" Us

March 14th:
Phineas & Ferb Toy Box Set timed exclusive at GameStop

April 1st:
Phineas & Ferb Toy Box Set wide release
Wreck-It Ralph Toy Box Set wide release

April 29th:
Phineas and Ferb single figures


All information pulled from http://infinityinquirer.com/2013/12...for-new-figures-toy-box-sets-and-power-discs/


----------



## disney39

JimmyJackJunior said:


> I have a ton of doubles - please as
> 
> 
> I need Series 1
> 
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Alice's Wonderland
> Astro Blasters Space Cruiser
> 
> Series 2
> 
> Condorman Glider
> New Holland Skyline
> Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> Star Command Shield
> Electo Charge
> Ralph's Power of Destruction



I have sugar rush sky, I am looking for

Tugley Wood
Kahn
Cinderella's Coach
Stitch's Blaster
Pieces of Eight
Mickey's Car
Fix-It Felix's Repair Power
Carl Fredricksen's Cane
Rapunzel's Kingdom
Dumbo the flying Elephant
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster


----------



## disney39

I have Sugar Rush Sky and Marlin's Reef to trade.

Looking for:

Tugley Wood
Kahn
Cinderella's Coach
Stitch's Blaster
Pieces of Eight
Mickey's Car
Fix-It Felix's Repair Power
Carl Fredricksen's Cane
Rapunzel's Kingdom
Dumbo the flying Elephant
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster


----------



## mills10

disney39 said:


> I have Sugar Rush Sky and Marlin's Reef to trade.
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> Tugley Wood
> Kahn
> Cinderella's Coach
> Stitch's Blaster
> Pieces of Eight
> Mickey's Car
> Fix-It Felix's Repair Power
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane
> Rapunzel's Kingdom
> Dumbo the flying Elephant
> Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster



Sent you a PM.  Tugley Wood for Marlin's Reef.


----------



## infinityedsc

Disney39

Sent you a pm about a trade.


----------



## DavidGary

Got a few doubles. Willing to trade. Happy New Year, all!

Available for trade:
Bolt's Super Strength
Khan
Maximillian
Stitch's Surfboard

Ones I'm looking for:
Buzz's blaster
Abu
Buzz's Astro Blaster
Dumbo
Carl's Cane
Electric Mayhem Bus
Condorman Glider
Headless Horseman Horse


----------



## TheMonkeyPatrol

DavidGary said:


> Got a few doubles. Willing to trade. Happy New Year, all!
> 
> Available for trade:
> Bolt's Super Strength
> Khan
> Maximillian
> Stitch's Surfboard
> 
> Ones I'm looking for:
> Buzz's blaster
> Abu
> Buzz's Astro Blaster
> Dumbo
> Carl's Cane
> Electric Mayhem Bus
> Condorman Glider
> Headless Horseman Horse


I have a Carl Fredricksen's Cane that I would trade for Maximillian.


----------



## npierce25

I have 2 frakenweenie from series 2 if anyone wants to trade.  Its new to us, so we don't have many!


----------



## TheMonkeyPatrol

Discs I have to trade:

1 for 1
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
Electro-Charge
Hangin' Ten Stitch With Surfboard
Victor's Experiments
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Jack's Scary Decorations (Terrain)
Frozen Flourish (Terrain)
Alice's Wonderland (Terrain)

2 for 1
Mike's New Car (Orange)
Captain Hook's Ship (Orange)
Astro Blasters Space Cruiser (Orange)

Make offer
Card with unused unlock code with Sulley, Captain Jack Sparrow, and Mr Incredible (Card Only)
Card with unused unlock code with Lone Ranger and Tonto (Card Only)


Discs I need:
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
New Holland Skyline
Halloweentown Sky
The Electric Mayhem Bus
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser
Merlin's Summon Power
Magic Band


----------



## arwood82

My son just opened all of his stuff today. We have a Kahn ? (Mulans Horse) and Wreck It Ralph that we are willing to trade. He only has 6 power discs so he will take just about anything.


----------



## mills10

Hoping to make some trades. 

*I have extras of:*

Series 1
Sugar Rush Sky (3)
Tulgey Wood (Alice in wonderland sky)

*Looking for:*

Series 1
Marlin's Reef
Mickey's Car

Series 2
User Control
Pizza Planet Truck

1/6 Edited list after making some trades

Send me a PM with an offer! Thanks!


----------



## FlipHipster

Got a couple dupes to trade if anyone is interested:

Mike's New Car (TRU gold pack one)
Hook's Ship (TRU gold pack one)


Looking for:
Electric Mayhem Bus
Halloweentown sky
Jack's scary Decorations
Buzz's blaster


----------



## JaymeC

We're just getting started with Infinity 

Offer:
Mike's New Car

Our 'want' list is huge right now. *'s are ones I'd do a two for one on either because they're rare or because our boys really, really want them yesterday 

Mickey's Car
Cinderella's Coach
Kahn the Horse
Stitch's Blaster
Marlin's Reef
Nemo's Seascape
Rapunzel's Kingdom
Astro Blasters Space Cruiser*
Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surfboard
Jack's Scary Decorations
Electric Mayhem Bus*
Condorman Glider*
Jolly Roger*

Edited to remove one potentially swapped. Hopefully I'll have more to list soon


----------



## brindle023

I have Captain Hooks Ship (orange) I would like to trade! Im new to the game and don't have much would like another orange in return, or 2 regs I don't currently have Thanks


----------



## mills10

JaymeC said:


> We're just getting started with Infinity
> 
> Offer:
> Maximus
> Mike's New Car
> 
> If at all possible I'd love for them to go to the same person to save me having to send out two packages
> 
> Our 'want' list is huge right now. *'s are ones I'd do a two for one on either because they're rare or because our boys really, really want them yesterday
> 
> Mickey's Car
> Cinderella's Coach
> Kahn the Horse
> Stitch's Blaster*
> Marlin's Reef
> Nemo's Seascape
> Rapunzel's Kingdom
> Astro Blasters Space Cruiser*
> Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surfboard
> Frozen Flourish*
> Jack's Scary Decorations*
> Electric Mayhem Bus*
> Condorman Glider*
> Jolly Roger*



Sent you a PM!


----------



## NHDisneyFan

Have to trade:
Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride
Alice in Wonderland Texture Set
Cinderella's Carriage
Carl Frederickson's cane with tennis balls

Want:
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Mickey's Car
The Electric Mayhem Bus


----------



## baldy6060

What we have to trade:
Alice's Wonderland (x2)
Wreck It Ralph: King Candy's Dessert Toppings

We have a lot of wants and will entertain any offer, even 2-for-1s. We especially are looking for Scrooge's Lucky Dime. Thanks!


----------



## SDonkey66

PM me if you can help

I have plenty to trade.  Shoot me a pm since i cant post a pic here yet and i will let you know what we have.  Need roughly 10 discs.  Only rare we need is the Muppet bus.
You can see the pic on photobucket under SDonkey66.
Thanks!
Zack


----------



## ness0905

we have
 marlins reef(texture)
 carls cane
 kahn 

need series1
mickeys car
stitch blaster
sugar rush sky
alices wonderland
tulgey wood
dumbo
astro blaster
abu the elephant

also need lots from series 2
wuld love to make a trade


----------



## SMGMarieInfinity

I have for trade

Tron Interface (TRU) X 3
Tangled Texture X 2
Nemo Skydome X 2
Fix-It Felix Power X 2

Would love

Mickey Mouse (CAR)
Khan
Carl's Cane
Sugar Rush Sky
King Candy's Dessert
Tugley Wood (Alice)
Buzz's Astro Blaster
Ralph's Power of Destruction
Halloween Sky


----------



## SMGMarieInfinity

baldy6060 said:


> What we have to trade:
> Alice's Wonderland (x2)
> Wreck It Ralph: King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> 
> We have a lot of wants and will entertain any offer, even 2-for-1s. We especially are looking for Scrooge's Lucky Dime. Thanks!



Hi!

Would love to trade for King Candy's Dessert Toppings.  If your interested in a trade, I have.

Tron Interface (TRU)
Tangled Texture
Nemo Skydome
Fix-It-Felix Power

Thanks!

Marie


----------



## DavidGary

You still have that Dumbo, NHDisneyFan? I may have an extra Pizza Planet truck.


----------



## SDonkey66

Need:
Series 1:
Khan
Merlin's Summons

Series 2:
Star Command Shield
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Maximus
Jack's Scary Decoration

Available:
Series 1:
Pieces of Eight
Mickey's Car
King's Candy Desert Topping
Alice in Wonderland(skydome)

Series 2:
Chill in the Air
Frozen Fleurish
New Holland Skyline
Victors Experiments
Mike's New Car
User Control Disc

PM me if you can help!
Zack


----------



## crainbo

Hello,

We are looking for:

Star Command Shield

I have the following to trade:

TRU Jolly Roger
Ralph's Power of Destruction
Bolt's Super Strength
Pieces of Eight

Let me know if anyone is a match.


----------



## jessag

NHDisneyFan said:


> Have to trade: Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride Alice in Wonderland Texture Set Cinderella's Carriage Carl Frederickson's cane with tennis balls  Want: Pizza Planet Delivery Truck Mickey's Car The Electric Mayhem Bus



Do you still need Mickey's car? I would love Dumbo... 

Jessica


----------



## NHDisneyFan

jessag said:


> Do you still need Mickey's car? I would love Dumbo...
> 
> Jessica


The kids say they really want the Electric Mayhem Bus and they are holding out for the trade with their holographic Dumbo.  I'm just the middle man.


----------



## tvyellow

Hello,
I have King Candy's Dessert Toppings, Sugar Rush Sky, Alice In Wonderland texture set, and Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster (rare) available for trade. 

I am looking for the Tangled texture set, either Finding Nemo, Fix-it Felix repair power, Bolt's Super Strength, CHROME armor shield, and many series two discs. (I do not need any of the rare or TRU exclude discs.)

I am very eager to make some trades, so please contact me if you're interested.


----------



## Mawnstah

NHDisneyFan said:


> The kids say they really want the Electric Mayhem Bus and they are holding out for the trade with their holographic Dumbo.  I'm just the middle man.



Hello sir. I noticed your looking for Electric Mayhem Bus. Just so happens I have a couple extra for trade, and guess what ... Dumbo is one of the only discs I don't have. So I was doing a google search for Power Disc Trading and came across this site, and your post made me register!

I normally trade at disney infinity fans . com you can view my current thread there I will PM you the details. So you have at least picture proof that i have them.


----------



## Mawnstah

tvyellow said:


> Hello,
> I have King Candy's Dessert Toppings, Sugar Rush Sky, Alice In Wonderland texture set, and Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster (rare) available for trade.
> 
> I am looking for the Tangled texture set, either Finding Nemo, Fix-it Felix repair power, Bolt's Super Strength, CHROME armor shield, and many series two discs. (I do not need any of the rare or TRU exclude discs.)
> 
> I am very eager to make some trades, so please contact me if you're interested.



I am also interested in trading for your Blaster! I am going to put a list of stuff here in a minute please contact me via PM afterwards (IF YOU CAN...Seems they have a restriction)


----------



## Mawnstah

Everything in the picture is up for trade.

*Series 1 Discs needed:*

x2 Fix It Felix Repair Power
x1 Dumbo The Flying Elephant
x1 Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
x1 Abu as an Elephant

*Series 2 Discs needed:*

x1 Condorman Glider

*TRU Exclusive Discs needed:*

x2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser
x2 Merlin's Summon

Please PM


----------



## mills10

Have to trade:
Sugar Rush Sky (2)
Alice in Wonderland Sky
Kahn

Looking for:
Nemo Texture
User Control
Stitch Blaster

Also my looking for list is order of my highest to lowest preference.  

Thanks!


----------



## mills10

Great trade with JaymeC!! Thanks


----------



## sookie

mills10 said:


> Have to trade:
> Sugar Rush Sky (2)
> Alice in Wonderland Sky
> Kahn
> 
> Looking for:
> Nemo Texture
> User Control
> Stitch Blaster
> 
> Also my looking for list is order of my highest to lowest preference.
> 
> Thanks!


I would love to trade a Nemo Texture (Marlin's Reef) for a Kahn. I sent you a PM to set it up. Thank you!


----------



## sookie

Hi! Right now I am totally new to this Infinity thing... I have several discs to trade. 

_I currently have:_
Alice - Tugley Wood (2)
Marlin's Reef (2)
*_(3 for Trade, Saving 1 for Reply from above poster - will update)_
Victor's Experiments (1)
King Candy's Dessert Toppings (3)
Rapunzel's Kingdom (1) 
Frozen Flourish (1) 
Headless Horseman's Horse (1)
Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surfboard (1)

_I am trying to finish my series 1 first. I would like to get:_
Fix It Felix’s Repair Power (more than 1 OK)
CHROME’s Armor Shield  (more than 1 OK)
*Khan the Horse
Nemo’s Seascape
Tron - Make the Skydome
Dumbo the Flying Elephant 
Astro Blasters Space Cruiser

I am going to start with those. I listed the rare ones at the bottom because I know getting the others will be easier for trades. Thanks!


----------



## JacobWhitwell

JaymeC said:


> We're just getting started with Infinity
> 
> Offer:
> Mike's New Car
> 
> Our 'want' list is huge right now. *'s are ones I'd do a two for one on either because they're rare or because our boys really, really want them yesterday
> 
> Mickey's Car
> Cinderella's Coach
> Kahn the Horse
> Stitch's Blaster
> Marlin's Reef
> Nemo's Seascape
> Rapunzel's Kingdom
> Astro Blasters Space Cruiser*
> Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surfboard
> Jack's Scary Decorations
> Electric Mayhem Bus*
> Condorman Glider*
> Jolly Roger*
> 
> Edited to remove one potentially swapped. Hopefully I'll have more to list soon



I have the Rapunzel's Kingdom and need Mikes New Car


----------



## JacobWhitwell

tvyellow said:


> Hello,
> I have King Candy's Dessert Toppings, Sugar Rush Sky, Alice In Wonderland texture set, and Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster (rare) available for trade.
> 
> I am looking for the Tangled texture set, either Finding Nemo, Fix-it Felix repair power, Bolt's Super Strength, CHROME armor shield, and many series two discs. (I do not need any of the rare or TRU exclude discs.)
> 
> I am very eager to make some trades, so please contact me if you're interested.



I have Repunzle(tangled) texture willing to trade for buzz astro blaster


----------



## JacobWhitwell

D23Ry said:


> Here is what I have for trade:
> 
> - MICKEY'S CAR
> - NEMO'S SEASCAPE
> - SUGAR RUSH SKY WRECK IT RALPH
> - ALICE IN WONDERLAND (THE ONE WITH THE MUSHROOM)
> 
> Here is what I need:
> - Any of the rare discs (would be willing to pay a few bucks and trade a disc?)
> - RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY
> - STITCH'S BLASTER
> 
> EDIT: UPDATED MY LIST






Will trade
- Rare disk Abu (elephant)
- RAPUNZEL'S BIRTHDAY SKY

Will trade for

- MICKEY'S CAR
- NEMO'S SEASCAPE
- SUGAR RUSH SKY WRECK IT RALPH 
- ALICE IN WONDERLAND (THE ONE WITH THE MUSHROOM)


----------



## LocaRoja

I would like to trade to find the following common Series I discs:

Finn McMissle (blue badge)
Tron (circle)
Scrooge McDuck
Finn McMissle (orange target)

We are also missing all of the rare ones except dumbo

To trade, we have:

Several of the TRU series 1 exclusive orange car
Fix it felix
Finding nemo (both)
Tangled (both)
Stitch yellow blaster
Alice in wonderland (both)
Mickey red car
Carl's cane


----------



## tvyellow

JacobWhitwell said:


> I have Repunzle(tangled) texture willing to trade for buzz astro blaster



I am currently discussing a trade for this disc with someone else who contacted me first. Is there anything else you might me interested in for your Rapunzel texture? (I have some discs I didn't list I might be willing to trade, so let me know what you're looking for.)


----------



## JacobWhitwell

tvyellow said:


> I am currently discussing a trade for this disc with someone else who contacted me first. Is there anything else you might me interested in for your Rapunzel texture? (I have some discs I didn't list I might be willing to trade, so let me know what you're looking for.)



Sure just let me know what u have


----------



## JacobWhitwell

tvyellow said:


> I am currently discussing a trade for this disc with someone else who contacted me first. Is there anything else you might me interested in for your Rapunzel texture? (I have some discs I didn't list I might be willing to trade, so let me know what you're looking for.)



I am willing to trade just let me know what else u have


----------



## JacobWhitwell

Mawnstah said:


> Everything in the picture is up for trade.
> 
> Series 1 Discs needed:
> 
> x2 Fix It Felix Repair Power
> x1 Dumbo The Flying Elephant
> x1 Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
> x1 Abu as an Elephant
> 
> Series 2 Discs needed:
> 
> x1 Condorman Glider
> 
> TRU Exclusive Discs needed:
> 
> x2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser
> x2 Merlin's Summon
> 
> Please PM



Are u willing to trade Abu (elephant) for scrounge McDuck


----------



## Mawnstah

So you have an abu...And you want to trade me for scrooge correct?


----------



## JacobWhitwell

Mawnstah said:


> So you have an abu...And you want to trade me for scrooge correct?



Yes that is correct is that a bad trade. LOL


----------



## JacobWhitwell

Mawnstah said:


> So you have an abu...And you want to trade me for scrooge correct?



PM me your E-mail and we will figure this out. I cannot PM yet


----------



## Mawnstah

PM sent.


----------



## sookie

*My kids went on a Christmas money shopping spree and bought a ton of discs. Here is what we have to trade (updated from my previous post)... * 

*Series 1*
3 Marlin's Reef
1 Nemo's Seascape
3 King Candys Dessert Toppings
2 Alice's Tugley Wood
1 Stitch's Blaster
1 Rapunzel's Kingdom

*Series 2
*2 Headless Horseman's Horse
2 Hangin Ten Stitch with SurfBoard
1 Chill in the Air
1 Victor's Experiments

*Rare / Lenticular *
1 Peter Pan / Captain Hook's Ship
1 Mike's New Car - Lenticular (Rare)
1 Tron Interface (Skydome?) Rare / Lenticular

_*
We are now trying to finish both series 1&2, as well as the rare discs. So this is the "needs" list. 
*_

*Series 1 *
Disc 2 - Fix It Felix's Repair Power
Disc 18 - Dumbo the Flying Elephant (Rare) 
Disc 19 - Astro Blasters Space Cruiser (Rare)
Disc TRU - Lilo and Stitch Hang 10 Surfboard (Rare)
Disc TRU - Merlin's Summon  (Rare)
Disc TRU - Buzz's Ride (Rare)

*Series 2*
Disc 3 - Electro-Charge 
Disc 4 - Star Command Shield 
Disc 6 - Pizza Planet Delivery Truck 
Disc 14 - New Holland Skyline 
Disc 16 - Halloweentown Sky
Disc 18 - Muppet Bus (Rare)
Disc 19 - Condor Glider (Rare)


----------



## tvyellow

Mawnstah said:


> I am also interested in trading for your Blaster! I am going to put a list of stuff here in a minute please contact me via PM afterwards (IF YOU CAN...Seems they have a restriction)



I tried to send you a PM about a trade, but I'm not sure if it went through. If you didn't get it let me know. I should have enough posts to send you one if the first didnt work...


----------



## tvyellow

JacobWhitwell said:


> I am willing to trade just let me know what else u have



I have both wreck-it Ralph's (form series one) and an alice min wonderland texture I can trade right now. I have a stack of others I can probably trade, but I have to check with my cousin to see if she wants them first. If you PM hopefully we can get this started out.


----------



## Mawnstah

tvyellow said:


> I tried to send you a PM about a trade, but I'm not sure if it went through. If you didn't get it let me know. I should have enough posts to send you one if the first didnt work...



Never got anything from you sir.


----------



## JacobWhitwell

tvyellow said:


> I have both wreck-it Ralph's (form series one) and an alice min wonderland texture I can trade right now. I have a stack of others I can probably trade, but I have to check with my cousin to see if she wants them first. If you PM hopefully we can get this started out.



I cannot pm yet but I already have those please pm me after u check and maybe we can make a deal.


----------



## DavidGary

sookie said:


> *My kids went on a Christmas money shopping spree and bought a ton of discs. Here is what we have to trade (updated from my previous post)... *
> 
> *Series 1*
> 3 Marlin's Reef
> 1 Nemo's Seascape
> 3 King Candys Dessert Toppings
> 2 Alice's Tugley Wood
> 1 Stitch's Blaster
> 1 Rapunzel's Kingdom
> 
> *Series 2
> *2 Headless Horseman's Horse
> 2 Hangin Ten Stitch with SurfBoard
> 1 Chill in the Air
> 1 Victor's Experiments
> 
> *Rare / Lenticular *
> 1 Peter Pan / Captain Hook's Ship
> 1 Mike's New Car - Lenticular (Rare)
> 1 Tron Interface (Skydome?) Rare / Lenticular
> 
> _*
> We are now trying to finish both series 1&2, as well as the rare discs. So this is the "needs" list.
> *_
> 
> *Series 1 *
> Disc 2 - Fix It Felix's Repair Power
> Disc 18 - Dumbo the Flying Elephant (Rare)
> Disc 19 - Astro Blasters Space Cruiser (Rare)
> Disc TRU - Lilo and Stitch Hang 10 Surfboard (Rare)
> Disc TRU - Merlin's Summon  (Rare)
> Disc TRU - Buzz's Ride (Rare)
> 
> *Series 2*
> Disc 3 - Electro-Charge
> Disc 4 - Star Command Shield
> Disc 6 - Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> Disc 14 - New Holland Skyline
> Disc 16 - Halloweentown Sky
> Disc 18 - Muppet Bus (Rare)
> Disc 19 - Condor Glider (Rare)



If you still have a Marlin's Reef and a Headless Horseman Horse, I have a New Holland Skyline and a Halloweentown Sky. I can't PM yet, so PM me if you're interested.

Thanks,

DG


----------



## Freight Train

Hi all!  I have the following discs to trade:

(Series 1)
Marlin's Reed x2
Nemo's Seascape x1
Tangled Texture x2
Tugley Wood x1

(Series 2)
Dr. Doofenschmirtz Damaginator x3
Flamingo Croquet Mallot x2


I need:
(Series 1)
C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
Pieces of Eight
Stitch's Blaster
Abu as an Elephant

(Series 2)
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Maximus
Headless Horseman's Horse
Mike's New Car
Halloweentown Sky
Electric Mayhem Bus
Condorman Glider
Jolly Roger

I'd also like to try to get Scrooge McDuck's Number One Dime and TRON Interface.

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## sookie

DavidGary said:


> If you still have a Marlin's Reef and a Headless Horseman Horse, I have a New Holland Skyline and a Halloweentown Sky. I can't PM yet, so PM me if you're interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> DG


Sure thing!!! I will message again after work.


----------



## dayman825

Hey Freight Train..I will trade you my Headless Horseman Horse and Pizza Delivery truck for your Doofenschmirtz disc


----------



## Mawnstah

JacobWhitwell said:


> Yes that is correct is that a bad trade. LOL



No it is a normal trade Rare disc for rare disc. Did you get my Private message with my email in it?


----------



## Freight Train

dayman825 said:


> Hey Freight Train..I will trade you my Headless Horseman Horse and Pizza Delivery truck for your Doofenschmirtz disc



Great!  Check your PM.


----------



## dayman825

Freight Train said:


> Great!  Check your PM.



Freight Train check your e-mail


----------



## sookie

*Updating my list after making several trades today. I currently have available for trading:*

Series 1
2 Marlins Reef
1 Nemos Seascape
3 King Candys Dessert Toppings
2 Alices Tugley Wood
1 Stitchs Blaster
1 Rapunzels Kingdom

Series 2
1 Headless Horsemans Horse
2 Hangin Ten Stitch with Surfboard
1 Frozen Flourish
1 Victors Experiments

Rare / Lenticular 
1 Peter Pan / Captain Hooks Ship (Rare / Lenticular) 
1 Mikes New Car - Lenticular (Rare / Lenticular)
*
This is what we still need. We can make 1:1 deals for rare or regular discs, and 2:1 deals for regular discs to rare discs. For instance  I have two regular discs that you need, but you have 1 rare disc I need. I can send you two regular discs and can you send me the one rare disc I need.  
*

Series 1 
Disc 2 - Fix It Felixs Repair Power
Disc 18 - Dumbo the Flying Elephant (Rare) 
Disc 19 - Astro Blasters Space Cruiser (Rare)
Disc TRU - Lilo and Stitch Hang 10 Surfboard (Rare)
Disc TRU - Merlins Summons  (Rare)
Disc TRU - Buzzs Ride (Rare)

Series 2
Disc 4 - Star Command Shield 
Disc 18 - Muppet Bus (Rare)
Disc 19 - Condor Glider (Rare)


----------



## Mawnstah

*Everything in the picture is up for trade. (List below if you cannot view picture. *

*Exclusives and Rares for trade:*

x1 Mike's New Car (Lenticular TRU exclusive)
x3 Hook's Ship (Lenticular TRU exclusive/Series 2 Rare)
x1 Hangin' Ten Stitch Surfboard (Lenticular TRU exclusive)
x2 Electric Mayhem Bus (Lenticular Series 2 Rare)
x2 Tron On The Grid (Texture) (Lenticular TRU exclusive)
x2 Tron Interface (Sky) (Lenticular TRU exclusive)
x1 Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime (Lenticular TRU exclusive)
x1 Zurg's Wrath (Lenticular TRU exclusive)

*Other Discs for trade:*

x1 Cinderella's Coach
x1 Mickey's Car
x1 Carl Fredrickson's Cane
x2 Mike's New Car (Non rare version)
x1 Kahn
x1 Hangin Ten Stitch Surfboard (Non rare version)
x2 Headless Horseman's Horse
x2 Jack Skellington Texture
x1 Jack Skellington Sky
x2 Wreck it Ralph Sky
x1 Frozen Sky
x1 Frozen Texture
x1 Victor's Experiments
x1 Nemo Texture
x1 Tangled Texture
x1 Bolt
x1 Tron User Control (Non rare version)

*Will trade ANY 5 discs for Merlin's Summon or Chrome Damage Increaser! (Including rares)*

*Will Trade 2 Commons for any rare.*
Will also accept multiples of the same rares.

*Series 1 Discs needed:*

X2 Felix Fix You
x1 Dumbo The Flying Elephant
x1 Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
x1 Abu as an Elephant

*Series 2 Discs needed:*

x1 Condorman Glider

*TRU Exclusive Discs needed:*

x2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser
x2 Merlin's Summon

*Please PM me for further details*


----------



## tvyellow

Hey Everyone. I'm looking for some common discs to try to round out both series.

*I am looking for*:
Series 1:
-Fix-It Felix Repair Power

Series 2:
-Ralph's Power of Destruction
-Electro-Charge
-Halloween Sky

*Available for Trade I Have*:
Series 1:
-Mickey's Car
-Alice in Wonderland Texture Set
-Buzz Lightyear Astroblaster (rare) --I'd like to trade this one for two commons, if possible

Series 2:
-Frozen Flourish

You can reply to this or send me a PM if you want to trade.

**Updated this post on 1/16/14 after making a few trades.**


----------



## TheMonkeyPatrol

tvyellow said:


> Hey Everyone. I'm looking for some common discs to try to round out both series.
> 
> *I am looking for*:
> Series 1:
> -Bolt's Super Strength
> -Fix-It Felix Repair Power
> -C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
> 
> Series 2:
> -Ralph's Power of Destruction
> -Electro-Charge
> -Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> -Flamingo Croquet Mallet
> -Halloween Sky
> -Jack's Scary Decorations
> 
> *Available for Trade I Have*:
> Series 1:
> -Mickey's Car
> -King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> -Sugar Rush Sky
> -Alice in Wonderland Texture Set
> 
> Series 2:
> -Frozen Flourish
> -New Holland Skyline
> 
> You can reply to this or send me a PM if you want to trade.



tvyellow I have a Jack's Scary Decorations and would like to trade it for your New Holland Skyline. (Sent PM also)


----------



## TheMonkeyPatrol

Mawnstah said:


> *Everything in the picture is up for trade. (List below if you cannot view picture. *
> 
> *Exclusives and Rares for trade:*
> 
> x1 Mike's New Car (Lenticular TRU exclusive)
> x3 Hook's Ship (Lenticular TRU exclusive/Series 2 Rare)
> x1 Hangin' Ten Stitch Surfboard (Lenticular TRU exclusive)
> x2 Electric Mayhem Bus (Lenticular Series 2 Rare)
> x2 Tron On The Grid (Texture) (Lenticular TRU exclusive)
> x2 Tron Interface (Sky) (Lenticular TRU exclusive)
> x1 Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime (Lenticular TRU exclusive)
> x1 Zurg's Wrath (Lenticular TRU exclusive)
> 
> *Other Discs for trade:*
> 
> x1 Cinderella's Coach
> x1 Mickey's Car
> x1 Carl Fredrickson's Cane
> x2 Mike's New Car (Non rare version)
> x1 Kahn
> x1 Hangin Ten Stitch Surfboard (Non rare version)
> x2 Headless Horseman's Horse
> x2 Jack Skellington Texture
> x1 Jack Skellington Sky
> x2 Wreck it Ralph Sky
> x1 Frozen Sky
> x1 Frozen Texture
> x1 Victor's Experiments
> x1 Nemo Texture
> x1 Tangled Texture
> x1 Bolt
> x1 Tron User Control (Non rare version)
> 
> *Will trade ANY 5 discs for Merlin's Summon or Chrome Damage Increaser! (Including rares)*
> 
> *Will Trade 2 Commons for any rare.*
> Will also accept multiples of the same rares.
> 
> *Series 1 Discs needed:*
> 
> X2 Felix Fix You
> x1 Dumbo The Flying Elephant
> x1 Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
> x1 Abu as an Elephant
> 
> *Series 2 Discs needed:*
> 
> x1 Condorman Glider
> 
> *TRU Exclusive Discs needed:*
> 
> x2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser
> x2 Merlin's Summon
> 
> *Please PM me for further details*



Mawnstah I have a Buzz Lightyear Asto Blaster that I would like to trade for your extra Electric Mayhem Bus. (Sent PM also)


----------



## 2DisPrincesses

We just started collecting and would love to trade some discs.

Extras: Series 1

#2 Fix-it-Felix Repair Power
#7 Kahn the Horse
#3 C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
#14 Finding Nemo (texture) x 2

Series 2

#13 Frozen Flourish texture
#14 Frozen Flourish skydome


Wants: Series 1

#1 Bolt's Super Strength
#4 
#6 Cinderella's Coach
#8 Stitch's Blaster
#9 Carl's Cane
#10 Sugar Rush texture
#13 Alice in Wonderland skydome
#15 Finding Nemo skydome
#17 Tangles skydome
#18 Dumbo
#20 Abu

Emperor Zerg, Merlin's Summons, and Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime.  Thanks!


----------



## liam9251980

Hi there, my kids and I are new here and are looking forward to trading.
We have:
Series 1:
1x Bolt's Super Strength
1x Carl Fredricksen's Cane
2x Sugar Rush Sky
1x Marlin's Reef
1x Nemo's Seascape
6x Rapunzel's Kingdom
1x Rapunzel's Birthday Sky

Series 2:
2x Flamingo Croquet Mallet
2x Frozen Flourish
1x New Holland Skyline
1x Condor Wing Glider

We are looking for Dumbo from series 1 or many of the series 2 discs.


----------



## arwood82

sookie said:


> Hi! Right now I am totally new to this Infinity thing... I have several discs to trade.
> 
> _I currently have:_
> Alice - Tugley Wood (2)
> Marlin's Reef (2)
> *_(3 for Trade, Saving 1 for Reply from above poster - will update)_
> Victor's Experiments (1)
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings (3)
> Rapunzel's Kingdom (1)
> Frozen Flourish (1)
> Headless Horseman's Horse (1)
> Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surfboard (1)
> 
> _I am trying to finish my series 1 first. I would like to get:_
> Fix It Felixs Repair Power (more than 1 OK)
> CHROMEs Armor Shield  (more than 1 OK)
> *Khan the Horse
> Nemos Seascape
> Tron - Make the Skydome
> Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> Astro Blasters Space Cruiser
> 
> I am going to start with those. I listed the rare ones at the bottom because I know getting the others will be easier for trades. Thanks!



We have a khan the horse and would like a marlins reef if you are interested.


----------



## kate2961

Hi there!

I have the following discs to trade from Series 1:

Disc 1 (Ability): Bolt's Super Strength
Disc 2 (Ability): Fix It Felix's Repair Power  *TRADED*
Disc 3 (Ability): C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
Disc 4 (Ability): Pieces of Eight *TRADED*
Disc 6 (Toys): Cinderella's Coach
Disc 7 (Toys): Kahn the Horse
Disc 9 (Toys): Carl Fredricksen's Cane
Disc 10 (Customization): Sugar Rush Sky
Disc 11 (Customization): King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Disc 12 (Customization): Alice's Wonderland
Disc 13 (Customization): Tulgey Wood
Disc 15 (Customization): Nemo's Seascape
Disc 17 (Customization): Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
Disc 21 (Toys 'R Us Exclusive) (Rare): Mike's New Car
Disc 22 (Toys 'R Us Exclusive) (Rare): Tron User Control
Disc 23 (Toys 'R Us Exclusive) (Rare): Zurg
Disc 25 (Toys 'R Us Exclusive) (Rare): Captain Hook's Ship - Peter Pan
Disc 26 (Toys 'R Us Exclusive) (Rare): Tron - Make the Skydome


I need the following Series 1 discs:

Disc 5 (Toys): Mickey's Car *TRADED*
Disc 14 (Customization): Marlin's Reef *TRADED*
Disc 16 (Customization): Rapunzel's Kingdom
Disc 18 (Rare): Dumbo Flying Elephant
Disc 19 (Rare): Astro Blasters Space Cruiser
Disc 20 (Rare): Abu the Elephant
Disc 27 (Toys 'R Us Exclusive) (Rare): Lilo and Stitch Hang 10 Surfboard
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser
TRON Terrain
Merlins Summons

Thank you,
Kate


----------



## sookie

I just wanted to update and tell everyone about some great traders on this thread. 

I had an easy trade with Mills10! Great poster to trade with! Thanks Mills!!!! 

I also wanted to mention that I had a great trade with DavidGary for two discs I had been looking for - hard to find discs. He was very generous in his offer.

Both posters were easy to deal with and shipped out quickly. Thanks again to both!!!!


----------



## driddle

2DisPrincesses said:
			
		

> We just started collecting and would love to trade some discs.
> 
> Extras: Series 1
> 
> #2 Fix-it-Felix Repair Power
> #7 Kahn the Horse
> #3 C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
> #14 Finding Nemo (texture) x 2
> 
> Series 2
> 
> #13 Frozen Flourish texture
> #14 Frozen Flourish skydome
> 
> Wants: Series 1
> 
> #1 Bolt's Super Strength
> #4
> #6 Cinderella's Coach
> #8 Stitch's Blaster
> #9 Carl's Cane
> #10 Sugar Rush texture
> #13 Alice in Wonderland skydome
> #15 Finding Nemo skydome
> #17 Tangles skydome
> #18 Dumbo
> #20 Abu
> 
> Emperor Zerg, Merlin's Summons, and Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime.  Thanks!



I have an extra bolt..could use you're fix it felix..lmk


----------



## driddle

driddle said:
			
		

> I have an extra bolt..could use you're fix it felix..lmk



Also have extra zurg..and Scrooge lucky dimes


----------



## driddle

Freight Train said:
			
		

> Hi all!  I have the following discs to trade:
> 
> (Series 1)
> Marlin's Reed x2
> Nemo's Seascape x1
> Tangled Texture x2
> Tugley Wood x1
> 
> (Series 2)
> Dr. Doofenschmirtz Damaginator x3
> Flamingo Croquet Mallot x2
> 
> I need:
> (Series 1)
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
> Pieces of Eight
> Stitch's Blaster
> Abu as an Elephant
> 
> (Series 2)
> Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> Maximus
> Headless Horseman's Horse
> Mike's New Car
> Halloweentown Sky
> Electric Mayhem Bus
> Condorman Glider
> Jolly Roger
> 
> I'd also like to try to get Scrooge McDuck's Number One Dime and TRON Interface.
> 
> Thanks Everyone!



I have extra condorman, maximus, scrooge lucky dime...i neef dr.doofenshmirtz..tangled and tugley..lmk..thanks


----------



## DavidGary

sookie said:


> I just wanted to update and tell everyone about some great traders on this thread.
> 
> I had an easy trade with Mills10! Great poster to trade with! Thanks Mills!!!!
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I had a great trade with DavidGary for two discs I had been looking for - hard to find discs. He was very generous in his offer.
> 
> Both posters were easy to deal with and shipped out quickly. Thanks again to both!!!!



Thanks very much. It was a pleasure trading with you.


----------



## driddle

DavidGary said:
			
		

> Thanks very much. It was a pleasure trading with you.



I have these for trade....

Maximus
Zurg
Scrooge
Frozen chill in the air
Tron

Lmk if anyone needs any


----------



## mills10

driddle said:


> I have these for trade....
> 
> Maximus
> Zurg
> Scrooge
> Frozen chill in the air
> Tron
> 
> Lmk if anyone needs any



Which Tron?  I'm looking for the round Tron User Control. I have an extra of the  Sugar Rush Sky and the Alice in Wonderland Sky disc.  

Let me know, thanks!


----------



## driddle

mills10 said:
			
		

> Which Tron?  I'm looking for the round Tron User Control. I have an extra of the  Sugar Rush Sky and the Alice in Wonderland Sky disc.
> 
> Let me know, thanks!



Its the hexagonal one..make the skydome i believe..but l will ask my son and see if he wants to trade the other Tron one for the Alice..i will get back to you tomorrow night..thanks for the reply


----------



## driddle

mills10 said:
			
		

> Which Tron?  I'm looking for the round Tron User Control. I have an extra of the  Sugar Rush Sky and the Alice in Wonderland Sky disc.
> 
> Let me know, thanks!



Its the hexagonal one..make the skydome i believe..but l will ask my son and see if he wants to trade the other Tron one for the Alice..i will get back to you tomorrow night..thanks for the reply


----------



## DreamIsaWish

I've been reading on the Budget Board for years, but now finally overcame inertia to register here.  My kids got Infinity for Christmas and are now getting the hang of the power discs.  Trading discs instead of buying even more seemed like a good idea!  




> Originally Posted by Freight Train
> Hi all! I have the following discs to trade:
> 
> (Series 1)
> Marlin's Reed x2
> Nemo's Seascape x1
> Tangled Texture x2
> Tugley Wood x1
> 
> (Series 2)
> Dr. Doofenschmirtz Damaginator x3
> Flamingo Croquet Mallot x2
> 
> I need:
> (Series 1)
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
> Pieces of Eight
> Stitch's Blaster
> Abu as an Elephant
> 
> (Series 2)
> Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> Maximus
> Headless Horseman's Horse
> Mike's New Car
> Halloweentown Sky
> Electric Mayhem Bus
> Condorman Glider
> Jolly Roger
> 
> I'd also like to try to get Scrooge McDuck's Number One Dime and TRON Interface.
> 
> Thanks Everyone!



If this list is still up to date, I'd like to propose a Halloweentown Sky and Pizza Planet for your Marlin's Reef and Nemo's Seascape.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Silly question: What's the typical postage to send 1 or 2 discs?


----------



## Freight Train

DreamIsaWish said:


> Silly question: What's the typical postage to send 1 or 2 discs?



It's about $2.50 to buy a padded envelope and mail it out at the post office.  That's how I've been doing it, though I'm sure it would be cheaper to buy the envelopes at an office supply store.


----------



## infinityedsc

Hello all,

it has been a while since I have been on here. Here is what I have: 

These are the ones I have to get rid of:

3 Fix-It Felix 
3 Chrome Armor-Shield
1 Sugar Rush Texture Set (
1 Alice in Wonderland Tugley Wood 
1 Rapunzel Night Sky
1 Tron TRU Exclusive (Hexagonal)
1 Frozen (Sky I Think)
2 Nemo Marlin's Reef
1 Nemo Sky
3 Mickey's Jalopy Car

I am not really looking to trade. I am just trying to help others out at this point. The only disc I need out of the 1st 2 series is Merlin's Summons. If anyone knows when it will be released or has one for sale or trade please let me know. 

If you want any of the discs I have please send me a PM and we can work something out.

Thanks,


----------



## DreamIsaWish

infinityedsc said:


> Hello all,
> 
> it has been a while since I have been on here. Here is what I have:
> 
> These are the ones I have to get rid of:
> 
> 3 Fix-It Felix
> 3 Chrome Armor-Shield
> 1 Sugar Rush Texture Set (
> 1 Alice in Wonderland Tugley Wood
> 1 Rapunzel Night Sky
> 1 Tron TRU Exclusive (Hexagonal)
> 1 Frozen (Sky I Think)
> 2 Nemo Marlin's Reef
> 1 Nemo Sky
> 3 Mickey's Jalopy Car
> 
> I am not really looking to trade. I am just trying to help others out at this point. The only disc I need out of the 1st 2 series is Merlin's Summons. If anyone knows when it will be released or has one for sale or trade please let me know.
> 
> If you want any of the discs I have please send me a PM and we can work something out.
> 
> Thanks,



So, I don't know how to PM (and from what I can gather I'm not allowed to yet), but I would love to get my hands on: 

* the Rapunzel piece (my four-year-old loves to run around Infinity hitting things with her frying pan)
* Fix-It Felix and/or CHROME (my eight-year-old son is looking for the round power discs)

As you can guess, I don't have Merlin's Summons since we're quite new entrants to this.  But if you see this without a PM, I appreciate the general offer to help round out others' collections and of course would be happy to pay postage.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Freight Train said:


> It's about $2.50 to buy a padded envelope and mail it out at the post office.  That's how I've been doing it, though I'm sure it would be cheaper to buy the envelopes at an office supply store.



Thanks!  I know I've got some padded envelopes around the house, and this gives me a good idea of what to expect.  A bit cheaper than going out and buying more blind packages and no more duplicates.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

2DisPrincesses said:


> We just started collecting and would love to trade some discs.
> 
> Extras: Series 1
> 
> #2 Fix-it-Felix Repair Power
> #7 Kahn the Horse
> #3 C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
> #14 Finding Nemo (texture) x 2
> 
> Series 2
> 
> #13 Frozen Flourish texture
> #14 Frozen Flourish skydome
> 
> 
> Wants: Series 1
> 
> #1 Bolt's Super Strength
> #4
> #6 Cinderella's Coach
> #8 Stitch's Blaster
> #9 Carl's Cane
> #10 Sugar Rush texture
> #13 Alice in Wonderland skydome
> #15 Finding Nemo skydome
> #17 Tangles skydome
> #18 Dumbo
> #20 Abu
> 
> Emperor Zerg, Merlin's Summons, and Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime.  Thanks!



I have Cinderella's Coach and Alice Tugley Wood.  Would you be willing to trade for Felix and Kahn?  I can't PM yet, so please contact me if interested.


----------



## mills10

I have the following to trade:

Sugar Rush Sky
Tugley Wood (Alice in wonderland sky)

I'm looking for:
Stitch's Blaster
Tron User Control (non TRU) 

Send me a PM if interested.  Thanks!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

tvyellow said:


> Hey Everyone. I'm looking for some common discs to try to round out both series.
> 
> *I am looking for*:
> Series 1:
> -Fix-It Felix Repair Power
> 
> Series 2:
> -Ralph's Power of Destruction
> -Electro-Charge
> -Halloween Sky
> 
> *Available for Trade I Have*:
> Series 1:
> -Mickey's Car
> -Alice in Wonderland Texture Set
> -Buzz Lightyear Astroblaster (rare) --I'd like to trade this one for two commons, if possible
> 
> Series 2:
> -Frozen Flourish
> 
> You can reply to this or send me a PM if you want to trade.
> 
> **Updated this post on 1/16/14 after making a few trades.**



I would love the Buzz Lightyear Astroblaster.  I know we have a duplicate Halloween Sky.  I think we have a non-duplicate of one of the circle discs you're looking for, but I need to look at home and ask my son if he'd be willing to trade that for Buzz.  Please let me know if you'd be interested.


----------



## infinityedsc

DreamIsAWish

Got your post. Give me your email and we can work something out.

Thanks,


----------



## joncorr3

OK I'm gonna try one more time to get the last two I need.

I need 
BOLT
and Both CHROMES

I have to trade
Fix it Felix X2
Scrooges Lucky dime
Kahn
Nemo Sky
Carl's cane
Cinderella's Carriage.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## sookie

Had a great trade experience with tvyellow - she was quick to ship and I got the discs I needed!! Thanks!!!


----------



## lightwriter

I have the following to trade:
Series 2
Electro-Charge - I have 2
Piza Planet Delivery Truck - I have 2
Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surfboard
Mike's New Car
Frozen Flourish - I have 2
Victor's Experiment
Halloweentown Sky

Looking for Series 2:
RALPH'S POWER OF DESTRUCTION
STAR COMMAND SHIELD
HEADLESS HORSEMAN'S HORSE
NEW HOLLAND SKYLINE
JACK'S SCARY DECORATIONS
any rare discs

In Series 1, any except Alice's Wonderland


----------



## driddle

DreamIsaWish said:
			
		

> I've been reading on the Budget Board for years, but now finally overcame inertia to register here.  My kids got Infinity for Christmas and are now getting the hang of the power discs.  Trading discs instead of buying even more seemed like a good idea!
> 
> If this list is still up to date, I'd like to propose a Halloweentown Sky and Pizza Planet for your Marlin's Reef and Nemo's Seascape.



Hi..i could use your doofenschmirtz and tangled..for maximus and chrome shield..lmk...my chrome is the one with the target on it


----------



## driddle

infinityedsc said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> it has been a while since I have been on here. Here is what I have:
> 
> These are the ones I have to get rid of:
> 
> 3 Fix-It Felix
> 3 Chrome Armor-Shield
> 1 Sugar Rush Texture Set (
> 1 Alice in Wonderland Tugley Wood
> 1 Rapunzel Night Sky
> 1 Tron TRU Exclusive (Hexagonal)
> 1 Frozen (Sky I Think)
> 2 Nemo Marlin's Reef
> 1 Nemo Sky
> 3 Mickey's Jalopy Car
> 
> I am not really looking to trade. I am just trying to help others out at this point. The only disc I need out of the 1st 2 series is Merlin's Summons. If anyone knows when it will be released or has one for sale or trade please let me know.
> 
> If you want any of the discs I have please send me a PM and we can work something out.
> 
> Thanks,



I can't pm yet..but i would like to get one if the fix it felixs and one mickey car..lmk what you would need..you can email if you wish...driddle177@gmail.com...thanks


----------



## mills10

driddle said:


> Its the hexagonal one..make the skydome i believe..but l will ask my son and see if he wants to trade the other Tron one for the Alice..i will get back to you tomorrow night..thanks for the reply



Did you get a chance to ask your son? Thanks!


----------



## driddle

mills10 said:
			
		

> Did you get a chance to ask your son? Thanks!



Yes he does..which Alice do you have again?


----------



## driddle

mills10 said:
			
		

> Did you get a chance to ask your son? Thanks!



Which Alice is it again


----------



## driddle

mills10 said:
			
		

> Did you get a chance to ask your son? Thanks!



Ya..which Alice do you have


----------



## mills10

driddle said:


> Ya..which Alice do you have



I have the Tulgey Wood Alice Sky disc which looks like this:

http://disneyinfinity.wikia.com/wiki/Tugley_Wood

and I'm looking for the non TRU Tron User Control disc which looks like this:

http://disneyinfinity.wikia.com/wiki/User_Control

If that is the tron disc you have and the Alice disc you want I would love to make a trade! Either PM or email me at infinitypowerdisc@gmail.com

Thanks again!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

infinityedsc said:


> DreamIsAWish
> 
> Got your post. Give me your email and we can work something out.
> 
> Thanks,



I tried to PM you last night, but I'm not sure that it worked (don't see anything in a Sent folder).  My email is xxxxx at yahoo.com.  Thank you, again!


----------



## TheMonkeyPatrol

lightwriter said:


> I have the following to trade:
> Series 2
> Electro-Charge - I have 2
> Piza Planet Delivery Truck - I have 2
> Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surfboard
> Mike's New Car
> Frozen Flourish - I have 2
> Victor's Experiment
> Halloweentown Sky
> 
> Looking for Series 2:
> RALPH'S POWER OF DESTRUCTION
> STAR COMMAND SHIELD
> HEADLESS HORSEMAN'S HORSE
> NEW HOLLAND SKYLINE
> JACK'S SCARY DECORATIONS
> any rare discs
> 
> In Series 1, any except Alice's Wonderland



lightwriter I would like to trade for your Halloweentown Sky and Pizza Planet Truck. I could offer a C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control and a Pieces of Eight from series 1.


----------



## infinityedsc

DreamIsAWish

Sent pm.


----------



## infinityedsc

Driddle 

Send me a pm and let me know what you want.


----------



## driddle

infinityedsc said:
			
		

> Driddle
> 
> Send me a pm and let me know what you want.



Can't pm just yet...but i need the Felix and Mickeys jalopy car..lmk what you would need for them


----------



## driddle

mills10 said:
			
		

> I have the Tulgey Wood Alice Sky disc which looks like this:
> 
> http://disneyinfinity.wikia.com/wiki/Tugley_Wood
> 
> and I'm looking for the non TRU Tron User Control disc which looks like this:
> 
> http://disneyinfinity.wikia.com/wiki/User_Control
> 
> If that is the tron disc you have and the Alice disc you want I would love to make a trade! Either PM or email me at infinitypowerdisc@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks again!



Shoot..i already have the tugley wood..my appologies..but if you have any other extras either from series 1 or 2.. Lmk


----------



## mills10

driddle said:


> Shoot..i already have the tugley wood..my appologies..but if you have any other extras either from series 1 or 2.. Lmk



Okay.  The only other extra I have is the Sugar Rush Sky.

http://disneyinfinity.wikia.com/wiki/Sugar_Rush_Sky


----------



## infinityedsc

Driddle

$5.00 for both. Plus you send me self addressed stamped return padded envelope for me to send them in to you. I can also email you pics so you see what you get before we start the trade. Let me know.


----------



## driddle

mills10 said:
			
		

> Okay.  The only other extra I have is the Sugar Rush Sky.
> 
> http://disneyinfinity.wikia.com/wiki/Sugar_Rush_Sky



Thanks but have that one to


----------



## driddle

infinityedsc said:
			
		

> Driddle
> 
> $5.00 for both. Plus you send me self addressed stamped return padded envelope for me to send them in to you. I can also email you pics so you see what you get before we start the trade. Let me know.



I will keep that in mind..gonna try trying trading For them first...would be a little cheaper..but thanks for the response


----------



## lightwriter

TheMonkeyPatrol
We would love to trade with you.  I do't have PM message privileges yet so I will reply here.  The kids voted & we would like to go with your 2nd option, the Astro Blaster Space Cruiser for our Halloweentown Sky and Pizza Planet truck.  I've never traded here so, so how do you want to do this?


----------



## TheMonkeyPatrol

lightwriter said:


> TheMonkeyPatrol
> We would love to trade with you.  I do't have PM message privileges yet so I will reply here.  The kids voted & we would like to go with your 2nd option, the Astro Blaster Space Cruiser for our Halloweentown Sky and Pizza Planet truck.  I've never traded here so, so how do you want to do this?



lightwriter I will send you a pm with my real email. I just go to the post office and get the small brown padded mailer and pay for postage and a tracking number. Its pretty easy that way.


----------



## lightwriter

Okay, sounds good.  I sent you an e-mail and a photo of the two discs you want.


----------



## driddle

I could user buzz blaster if anybody could trade one...i have these for trade..

Tron user control (round)
Tron (hexagon)
Zurg
Scrooge lucky dimes
Chill in the air(frozen)
Nemo texture


----------



## ahammonds06

I have these discs to trade:
Kahn (disc 7 of 20, Series 1)
Fix-it Felix (Disc 2 of 20, Series 1)


Would like:
Dumbo the flying Elephant (Disc 18 Of 20, Series 1)
Buzz's Astro Blaster Space Cruiser (Disc 19 of 20, Series 1)
*Open to other discs too*


----------



## TheMonkeyPatrol

I am needing a Maximus Disc.

I have the following extras that I could trade:

Hangin' Ten Stitch With Surfboard
Carl Fredricksen's Cane
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Alice's Wonderland (terrain)
Victor's Experiments (terrain)
Frozen Flourish (terrain)
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
Electro-Charge


----------



## driddle

There are others that i need from series 1 and 2 in addition to the buzz blaster..have these for trade...

Tron user control (round)
Tron (hexagon)
Zurg
Scrooge lucky dimes
Chill in the air(frozen)
Nemo texture
Bolt
Sparrow pieces of eight
Condorman
Alice..tugley woods..texture


----------



## tehSAC

My daughter and I have been playing non stop lately.   We picked up some power disc packs this weekend and are looking to trade some of our extras.  Here is what we have.

1-Sugar Rush Sky
1-Headless Horseman
1-Sparrow Pieces of Eight
1-Buzz Lightyear

We are open to anything really.


----------



## arwood82

tehSAC said:


> My daughter and I have been playing non stop lately.   We picked up some power disc packs this weekend and are looking to trade some of our extras.  Here is what we have.
> 
> 1-Sugar Rush Sky
> 1-Headless Horseman
> 1-Sparrow Pieces of Eight
> 1-Buzz Lightyear
> 
> We are open to anything really.



I would love to have sparrow pieces of eight and buzz light year. 
 We have 
Kahn the horse 
Stitches blaster 
Carl fredriksons (up) cane 

Just let me know if interested. Thanks.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

lightwriter said:


> I have the following to trade:
> Series 2
> Electro-Charge - I have 2
> Piza Planet Delivery Truck - I have 2
> Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surfboard
> Mike's New Car
> Frozen Flourish - I have 2
> Victor's Experiment
> Halloweentown Sky
> 
> Looking for Series 2:
> RALPH'S POWER OF DESTRUCTION
> STAR COMMAND SHIELD
> HEADLESS HORSEMAN'S HORSE
> NEW HOLLAND SKYLINE
> JACK'S SCARY DECORATIONS
> any rare discs
> 
> In Series 1, any except Alice's Wonderland



Would you be interested in trading your Stitch Surfboard & and Mike's Car for my New Holland Skyline & Mickey's Car?


----------



## tehSAC

arwood82 said:


> I would love to have sparrow pieces of eight and buzz light year.
> We have
> Kahn the horse
> Stitches blaster
> Carl fredriksons (up) cane
> 
> Just let me know if interested. Thanks.



We have all of those already, sorry.


----------



## liam9251980

Here is what we have to trade:
*Series 1:*
1x Bolt's Super Strength
1x Carl Fredricksen's Cane
1x Sugar Rush Sky
1x Marlin's Reef
6x Rapunzel's Kingdom
2x Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
1x Mikes New Car (Toys R Us exclusive)
1x Tron User Control (Toys R Us exclusive)
*Series 2:*
3x Victor's Experiments
1x Mike's New Car
1x Maximus
2x Flamingo Croquet Mallet
2x Frozen Flourish
1x Chill in the Air
1x New Holland Skyline

Here is what we need:
*Series 2:*
-	Ralph's Power of Destruction
-	Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damage-Inator!
-	Electro-Charge
-	Star Command Shield
-	User Control
-	Pizza Planet Delivery Truck

Let me know if anyone would like to trade.  My kids and I really enjoy the trading aspect of the power discs.


----------



## lightwriter

Dream is a Wish - I received your PM and sent you an e-mail we would love to trade our Stitches Surfboard and Mike's Car for your Mickey's Car and New Holland Skyline.


----------



## lightwriter

tehSAC - I received your PM but can't PM back yet so if you could send me another PM with your e-mail that would be great.  We would love to trade our Pizza Planet Truck for your Headless Horseman.


----------



## lightwriter

liam9251980 - I have an Electro-Charge that we would like to trade for your 
Marlin's Reef.  Let me know if that works for you.


----------



## lightwriter

I had a great trade experience with TheMonkeyPatrol.  He was awesome to trade with!


----------



## lightwriter

UPDATE:
I have the following left to trade from Series 2
Electro-Charge
Victor's Experiments
Frozen Flourish - 2

Wanting:
Series 2 - Ralph's Power of destruction & Jack's Scary Decorations & Rare discs
Series 1 - I only have a couple so open to almost anything.


----------



## liam9251980

Lightwriter - yeah I could trade the memo disc for the Electro Charged disc.  Give me your email address so we can exchange addresses.


----------



## lightwriter

liam9251980 I check your private messages, I sent you my email addy.

Lightwriter - yeah I could trade the memo disc for the Electro Charged disc. Give me your email address so we can exchange addresses.


----------



## TheMonkeyPatrol

liam9251980 said:


> Here is what we have to trade:
> *Series 1:*
> 1x Bolt's Super Strength
> 1x Carl Fredricksen's Cane
> 1x Sugar Rush Sky
> 1x Marlin's Reef
> 6x Rapunzel's Kingdom
> 2x Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> 1x Mikes New Car (Toys R Us exclusive)
> 1x Tron User Control (Toys R Us exclusive)
> *Series 2:*
> 3x Victor's Experiments
> 1x Mike's New Car
> 1x Maximus
> 2x Flamingo Croquet Mallet
> 2x Frozen Flourish
> 1x Chill in the Air
> 1x New Holland Skyline
> 
> Here is what we need:
> *Series 2:*
> -	Ralph's Power of Destruction
> -	Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damage-Inator!
> -	Electro-Charge
> -	Star Command Shield
> -	User Control
> -	Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> 
> Let me know if anyone would like to trade.  My kids and I really enjoy the trading aspect of the power discs.




liam9251980 I would like your extra Maximus and have sent you a PM with an offer.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

tehSAC said:


> My daughter and I have been playing non stop lately.   We picked up some power disc packs this weekend and are looking to trade some of our extras.  Here is what we have.
> 
> 1-Sugar Rush Sky
> 1-Headless Horseman
> 1-Sparrow Pieces of Eight
> 1-Buzz Lightyear
> 
> We are open to anything really.



I would be interested in Sparrow Pieces of Eight and Headless Horseman.  I think someone else on the board may have already offered a trade for Headless Horseman, so I don't want to step on toes.  

I can offer Mickey's Car, Cinderella's Coach, or Alice (Tulgey Wood).  Please let me know if you're interested.


----------



## tehSAC

DreamIsaWish said:


> I would be interested in Sparrow Pieces of Eight and Headless Horseman.  I think someone else on the board may have already offered a trade for Headless Horseman, so I don't want to step on toes.
> 
> I can offer Mickey's Car, Cinderella's Coach, or Alice (Tulgey Wood).  Please let me know if you're interested.



PM Sent


----------



## liam9251980

tehSAC - The Buzz Lightyear I need is the series two round piece.  I could do the trade for the Flamingo Mallet.  Send me your email address and we can figure out the trade.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Got two packages of discs in today's mail.  Great trades with Freight Train and TheMonkeyPatrol.  Kids were so happy with their new discs!


----------



## driddle

Looking to trade these...i still need many from 1 and 2 series..lmk what you have and what you would need..thank you...

Tron user control (round)
Tron (hexagon)
Zurg
Scrooge lucky dimes
Chill in the air(frozen)
Nemo texture
Bolt
Sparrow pieces of eight
Condorman
Alice..tugley woods..texture


----------



## Luv0fDisney

Bought Disney Infinity and a power pack of 2 disc. Unfortunately one of the two from the power pack was the same one that came with the starter pack.. 

it's the blue car round one. Anyone like to trade? I will take anything....except mulan... I have her too. 

PM ME for TRADE.
PLEASE?


----------



## ahammonds06

driddle said:


> Looking to trade these...i still need many from 1 and 2 series..lmk what you have and what you would need..thank you...
> 
> Tron user control (round)
> Tron (hexagon)
> Zurg
> Scrooge lucky dimes
> Chill in the air(frozen)
> Nemo texture
> Bolt
> Sparrow pieces of eight
> Condorman
> Alice..tugley woods..texture



Do you happen to have Kahn or Halloweentown Sky?  Would like to trade those for some that you have if you don't have them yet.  Thanks!


----------



## driddle

ahammonds06 said:
			
		

> Do you happen to have Kahn or Halloweentown Sky?  Would like to trade those for some that you have if you don't have them yet.  Thanks!



Yes I'm sorry..have both of those..is that the only two you have?


----------



## DreamIsaWish

ahammonds06 said:


> Do you happen to have Kahn or Halloweentown Sky?  Would like to trade those for some that you have if you don't have them yet.  Thanks!



I'm looking for Kahn, if you're interested in trading.  I'm not sure what you're looking for, but I do have an extra Alice Tulgey Woods.


----------



## driddle

DreamIsaWish said:
			
		

> I'm looking for Kahn, if you're interested in trading.  I'm not sure what you're looking for, but I do have an extra Alice Tulgey Woods.



I have that one too...I'm looking for buzz blaster..dumbo..abu..doofenschmirtz...pizza planet truck and halloween texture


----------



## tehSAC

Ive made some great trades so far with some wonderful members.   

As of this time I only have one disc left to trade.  That disc is the Wreck It Ralph Sugar Rush Terrain disc.   If anyone is interested I am open to offers.  Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Luv0fDisney

I have two Chrome Discs. I'm looking to trade 1 of them as I am a newbie to the game... Would love any disc (other then Mulan)


----------



## SABeasley98

I would be interested in Condorman, Sparrow, Zurg or Scrooge.  I have Mike's New Car, Victor's Experiments, Halloweentown Sky to offer if any of those interest you?



driddle said:


> Looking to trade these...i still need many from 1 and 2 series..lmk what you have and what you would need..thank you...
> 
> Tron user control (round)
> Tron (hexagon)
> Zurg
> Scrooge lucky dimes
> Chill in the air(frozen)
> Nemo texture
> Bolt
> Sparrow pieces of eight
> Condorman
> Alice..tugley woods..texture


----------



## driddle

SABeasley98 said:
			
		

> I would be interested in Condorman, Sparrow, Zurg or Scrooge.  I have Mike's New Car, Victor's Experiments, Halloweentown Sky to offer if any of those interest you?



The only one i need would be victors experiments....would you do that one for the sparrow?..the others you want are locked up in another trade atm...so lmk if that works


----------



## DreamIsaWish

lightwriter said:


> Dream is a Wish - I received your PM and sent you an e-mail we would love to trade our Stitches Surfboard and Mike's Car for your Mickey's Car and New Holland Skyline.



A great trade!  Got the discs in today's mail.


----------



## SABeasley98

driddle said:


> The only one i need would be victors experiments....would you do that one for the sparrow?..the others you want are locked up in another trade atm...so lmk if that works


Yes, sparrow for victor's experiments sounds great!  Also, let me know if your other trade falls through....
This is my first trade so I'm not sure the best way to go forward?  Should I just send you my address in a PM and you do the same?

Thanks!


----------



## driddle

SABeasley98 said:
			
		

> Yes, sparrow for victor's experiments sounds great!  Also, let me know if your other trade falls through....
> This is my first trade so I'm not sure the best way to go forward?  Should I just send you my address in a PM and you do the same?
> 
> Thanks!



I sent you my email in a pm..lmk if you got it


----------



## infinityedsc

DreamIsAWish

Great trading with you. Let me know when you get your package, it is going out Monday.


----------



## sookie

Luv0fDisney said:


> I have two Chrome Discs. I'm looking to trade 1 of them as I am a newbie to the game... Would love any disc (other then Mulan)



Which chrome? I have a pretty extensive list of trades. Is it a Rare or regular?


----------



## tehSAC

Bought another pack today and ended up with ones I already have, so here are my updated trades.

Sugar Rush Theme
Carl's Cane
Nemo Theme


Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

tehSAC said:


> Bought another pack today and ended up with ones I already have, so here are my updated trades.
> 
> Sugar Rush Theme
> Carl's Cane
> Nemo Theme
> 
> 
> Send me a PM if interested.



I got the package from our earlier trade today.  Thanks for a great trade!


----------



## Mammaz

My grandson is just starting to collect.  He has Carls cane and frozen flourish to trade.  He needs most any disk at the point.  Thank-you!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Thanks to some great trades here on the board, our disc collection is looking good!  But, I'm still looking to find a few:

Want
Mulan's horse, Kahn

Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-inator!
Star Command Shield (round Buzz)
Rapunzel's horse, Maximus
Headless Horseman


Have to Trade
Alice Tulgey Wood (Alice with mushroom)
Mickey's Car
New Holland Skyline
Condorman glider (series 2 rare)


Please let me know if you're interested.


----------



## ahammonds06

I have these discs to trade:

Kahn (Mulan's Horse) - Disc 7 of 20 Series 1
Halloweentown Skyline - Disc 16 of 20 Series 2

Still needing a lot of discs for Series 1 & 2.  Let me know what you would like to trade.  Thanks!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

ahammonds06 said:


> I have these discs to trade:
> 
> Kahn (Mulan's Horse) - Disc 7 of 20 Series 1
> Halloweentown Skyline - Disc 16 of 20 Series 2
> 
> Still needing a lot of discs for Series 1 & 2.  Let me know what you would like to trade.  Thanks!



I would love your Kahn to finish off my family's Series 1.  I have Alice Tulgey Woods, Mickey's Car, and New Holland Skyline.  Do you need any of these?

I will also send you a PM with my email since it looks like you can't message back yet.


----------



## lightwriter

I had a great trade with Dream is a Wish.  Thanks for the trade!


----------



## lightwriter

I sent you a PM with an offer for Carl's Cane.
lightwriter

My grandson is just starting to collect. He has Carls cane and frozen flourish to trade. He needs most any disk at the point. Thank-you!


----------



## sanfran22

I have these available for trade...
Carls cane
Ralph sky
Ralph texture
Rapunzel sky
Rapunzel texture
Nemo sky
Alice sky
Alice texture
Cinderella carriage
Stitch blaster
Bolt
Felix
Chrome
Tron rare



I need most of series 2. Lmk if interested


----------



## lightwriter

Sanfran22, I PM'd you an offer for King Candy's Dessert Toppings and Nemo's Seascape.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

infinityedsc said:


> DreamIsAWish
> 
> Great trading with you. Let me know when you get your package, it is going out Monday.



I got your package!  A great trade.


----------



## iykuykur

Have 3 dics that we are looking to trade... 

All series 2... 
Maximus 
Victors Experiment
Chill in the Air 

If anyone would like to swap... please message me...


----------



## joncorr3

Great trade with Luv0fDisney.

Just need one more!!
Need a BOLT

Have to trade
Carls cane
Nemo Sky
Felix X2
Kahn 
Frozen Sky
Frozen Texture
Scrooges Dime

Also need RED CHROME and MERLINS SUMMONS.  But I know They're not realistic trades. Patiently waiting the TRU UPC coded for them.


----------



## Mawnstah

I am selling Red Chrome. Let me know if interested.. You can PM offer.


----------



## GOOFY D

My son is looking for Headless Horseman's Horse, Muppets Bus, Stitch's Surfboard or Astro Blaster Space Cruiser.

Have to trade-

Abu
Mickey's Car
Tangled Theme


----------



## sookie

GOOFY D said:


> My son is looking for Headless Horseman's Horse, Muppets Bus, Stitch's Surfboard or Astro Blaster Space Cruiser.
> 
> Have to trade-
> 
> Abu
> Mickey's Car
> Tangled Theme



I would love to make an ABU trade. Please PM me!


----------



## kate2961

I would like to get #16 Rapunzel's Kingdom (the pink and purple one).

I have to trade -
Zurg's Wrath Red
Tron User Control Red
Chrome Shield (not rare one)
Bolt
Pieces of Eight
Alice (both)
Wreck it Ralph (both)
Rapunzel Birthday Sky
Khan
Cinderella's Carriage
Mike's Car Red
Tron Sky Purple

Thank you,
 Kate


----------



## Mazxer

Looking for the following Disc.

Abu
Electric Mayhem Bud
Condorman Glider

And have the following for Trade
Willing trade multiple disc's for those 

Bolt's Super Strength X3
C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
Khan
Stitch's Blaster
Carl Fredricksen's Cane X2
Sugar Rush Sky
Tulgey Wood
Marlin's Reef
Rapunzel's Kingdom X2
Electro-Charge
Chill In The Air
Frozen Flourish X3
Victor's Experiments
Headless Horseman's Horse
King Candy's Dessert Toppings

Mike New Car - red
User Control Disc - red
Emperor Zurg's Wrath -red
Captain Hook's Ship - red
Stitch's Surfboard - red

Thanks,


----------



## lightwriter

liam9251980  I receive my package today.  It was great trading with you!!!


----------



## sookie

Mawnstah said:


> I am selling Red Chrome. Let me know if interested.. You can PM offer.



Series 3 comes out tomorrow I think - have you thought about keeping it around, you might need it. Or you can stack it, right??!


----------



## Mawnstah

sookie said:


> Series 3 comes out tomorrow I think - have you thought about keeping it around, you might need it. Or you can stack it, right??!



I have 2 already and 1 extra


----------



## liam9251980

kate2961 I could trade you the Rapunzel Kingdom for the Tron skydome disc if you would like?  Let me know if you would like to trade.


----------



## ahammonds06

I have these for trade:

Series 1:
Kahn

Series 2:
Halloweentown Sky x 3
Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damaginator
Buzz's Star Command Shield x 2
Mike's New Car x 2
Jack's Scary Decoration's
Headless Horseman's Horse

Needing These:

Series 1:
Abu the Elephant
CHROME's damage control
Finding Nemo Sky
Sugar Rush Terrain
Cinderella's Coach
Tangled Sky
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
Finding Nemo Terrain
Dumbo
Tangled Terrain
Sugar Rush Sky

Series 2:
Ralph's Power of Destruction
TRON user control
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Chill in the Sky Skydome
Chill in the Sky Texture
*Rare* Electric Mayhem Bus
*Rare* Condorman Glider


----------



## liam9251980

Hi there ahammonds06 I could trade you one of the frozen pieces for the Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damage-Inator! If you would like? If you would like to trade let me know and we can figure it out.


----------



## liam9251980

I would just like to thank lightwriter, TheMonkeyPatrol and tehSAC for trading.  I would trade with them anytime!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

ahammonds06 said:


> I have these for trade:
> 
> Series 1:
> Kahn
> 
> Series 2:
> Halloweentown Sky x 3
> Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damaginator
> Buzz's Star Command Shield x 2
> Mike's New Car x 2
> Jack's Scary Decoration's
> Headless Horseman's Horse
> 
> Needing These:
> 
> Series 1:
> Abu the Elephant
> CHROME's damage control
> Finding Nemo Sky
> Sugar Rush Terrain
> Cinderella's Coach
> Tangled Sky
> Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
> Finding Nemo Terrain
> Dumbo
> Tangled Terrain
> Sugar Rush Sky
> 
> Series 2:
> Ralph's Power of Destruction
> TRON user control
> Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> Chill in the Sky Skydome
> Chill in the Sky Texture
> *Rare* Electric Mayhem Bus
> *Rare* Condorman Glider



I'm looking for Kahn and Headless Horseman.  I have Pizza Planet and Ralph.  

How does that sound?  I'll also PM you my email since I don't think you can PM yet.


----------



## sirikool

ahammonds06 said:


> I have these for trade:
> 
> Series 1:
> Kahn
> 
> Series 2:
> Halloweentown Sky x 3
> Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damaginator
> Buzz's Star Command Shield x 2
> Mike's New Car x 2
> Jack's Scary Decoration's
> Headless Horseman's Horse
> 
> Needing These:
> 
> Series 1:
> Abu the Elephant
> CHROME's damage control
> Finding Nemo Sky
> Sugar Rush Terrain
> Cinderella's Coach
> Tangled Sky
> Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
> Finding Nemo Terrain
> Dumbo
> Tangled Terrain
> Sugar Rush Sky
> 
> Series 2:
> Ralph's Power of Destruction
> TRON user control
> Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> Chill in the Sky Skydome
> Chill in the Sky Texture
> *Rare* Electric Mayhem Bus
> *Rare* Condorman Glider




3 for 3???

I am interested in your Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damaginator & Buzz's Star Command Shield x 2

I have Cinderella's Coach, Repunzel's Kingdom (Tangled Terrain) & Marlin's Reef (Nemo terrain)


----------



## Luv0fDisney

I have an extra stitch gun disc. I have many discs already...

I have 

Nemo,
Wreck it ralph,
Alice
Cindys coach
Chrome
Mulan.

The only one i have to trade is stitches gun and looking for

Dumbo
Muppets
Rapunzel 

I will probably take any that i dont have....
Please message me for trade.


----------



## Wedway1971

I need:

C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield (Pending)
Pieces of Eight (Pending)
Carl Fredericksen's Cane
King Candy's Dessert Toppings (Pending)
Dumbo (Pending)
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blasters
Abu Elephant

Electro-Charge
Mike's New Car (Pending)

Mike's New Car TRU (Pending)
User Control TRU (Pending)
Emperor Zurg's Wrath (Pending)
Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime TRU (Pending)
Captain Hook's Ship TRU (Pending)
TRON Interface TRU (Pending)
Stitch's Surfboard TRU
On the GRID TRU
Merlin's Summon TRU
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser (Pending)

I have for trade:

Bolt's Super Strength (Pending)
Fix It Felix's Repair Power
Kahn
Sugar Rush Sky
Tulgey Wood (Pending)
Marlin's Reef 
Ralph's Power of Destruction
Star Command Shield
Maximus (2x, 1 Pending)
Flamingo Croquet Mallet (2x)
Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surfboard
Frozen Flourish (5x)
New Holland Sky
Victor's Experiments (2x)
Halloweenland Sky (2x)
Jack's Scary Decorations
Captain Hook's Ship (3x)

Please PM me if interested.


----------



## ahammonds06

liam9251980 said:


> Hi there ahammonds06 I could trade you one of the frozen pieces for the Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damage-Inator! If you would like? If you would like to trade let me know and we can figure it out.



That sounds great.  If you could, pm me your email and we can sort out the info.  Thanks!


----------



## ahammonds06

DreamIsaWish said:


> I'm looking for Kahn and Headless Horseman.  I have Pizza Planet and Ralph.
> 
> How does that sound?  I'll also PM you my email since I don't think you can PM yet.




That sounds great!  Will be getting with you on the trade.  Thanks!


----------



## ahammonds06

sirikool said:


> 3 for 3???
> 
> I am interested in your Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damaginator & Buzz's Star Command Shield x 2
> 
> I have Cinderella's Coach, Repunzel's Kingdom (Tangled Terrain) & Marlin's Reef (Nemo terrain)




I could do 2 for 2?  Someone earlier in the thread asked about a trade for Dr. Doofenshmirtz.  I can do Buzz Star Command x 2 for Cinderella's Coach and Tangled Terrain.   If you'd like to do that and can pm (as I can't yet) shoot me your email and we can exchange info for the trade.  Thanks!


----------



## SABeasley98

kate2961 said:


> I would like to get #16 Rapunzel's Kingdom (the pink and purple one).  I have to trade - Zurg's Wrath Red Tron User Control Red Chrome Shield (not rare one) Bolt Pieces of Eight Alice (both) Wreck it Ralph (both) Rapunzel Birthday Sky Khan Cinderella's Carriage Mike's Car Red Tron Sky Purple  Thank you,  Kate



I have an extra Rapunzel so could trade you for Tron User control if interested?  Someone offered a trade to you a couple posts back, so I don't want to interfere if that trade is still in process.  Just let me know if you are still looking for this Rapunzel


----------



## SABeasley98

Hi ahammonds!
I could trade you your Jack's Scary Decorations for my Nemo texture.
I've tried to follow the posts and I don't think anyone has asked for that disc from you yet.  If so, I don't want to step on any toes

Let me know if that works!



ahammonds06 said:


> I have these for trade:
> 
> Series 1:
> Kahn
> 
> Series 2:
> Halloweentown Sky x 3
> Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damaginator
> Buzz's Star Command Shield x 2
> Mike's New Car x 2
> Jack's Scary Decoration's
> Headless Horseman's Horse
> 
> Needing These:
> 
> Series 1:
> Abu the Elephant
> CHROME's damage control
> Finding Nemo Sky
> Sugar Rush Terrain
> Cinderella's Coach
> Tangled Sky
> Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
> Finding Nemo Terrain
> Dumbo
> Tangled Terrain
> Sugar Rush Sky
> 
> Series 2:
> Ralph's Power of Destruction
> TRON user control
> Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> Chill in the Sky Skydome
> Chill in the Sky Texture
> *Rare* Electric Mayhem Bus
> *Rare* Condorman Glider


----------



## SABeasley98

Hi!  I'm a little confused by those that are pending...but I could trade you either Mike's New Car for Ralph's Power of Destruction if interested?



Wedway1971 said:


> I need:
> 
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield (Pending)
> Pieces of Eight (Pending)
> Carl Fredericksen's Cane
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings (Pending)
> Dumbo (Pending)
> Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blasters
> Abu Elephant
> 
> Electro-Charge
> Mike's New Car (Pending)
> 
> Mike's New Car TRU (Pending)
> User Control TRU (Pending)
> Emperor Zurg's Wrath (Pending)
> Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime TRU (Pending)
> Captain Hook's Ship TRU (Pending)
> TRON Interface TRU (Pending)
> Stitch's Surfboard TRU
> On the GRID TRU
> Merlin's Summon TRU
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser (Pending)
> 
> I have for trade:
> 
> Bolt's Super Strength (Pending)
> Fix It Felix's Repair Power
> Kahn
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Tulgey Wood (Pending)
> Marlin's Reef
> Ralph's Power of Destruction
> Star Command Shield
> Maximus (2x, 1 Pending)
> Flamingo Croquet Mallet (2x)
> Hangin' Ten Stitch with Surfboard
> Frozen Flourish (5x)
> New Holland Sky
> Victor's Experiments (2x)
> Halloweenland Sky (2x)
> Jack's Scary Decorations
> Captain Hook's Ship (3x)
> 
> Please PM me if interested.


----------



## njbuck

I need:

- Marlin's Reef (Nemo Terrain)
- Merlin's Summon Power Disc
- C.H.R.O.M.E Damage Increaser

I have for trade:

- Tangled Maximus
- Rapunzel's Kingdom (Terrain)
- King Candy (Sugar Rush terrain)
- Rapunzel's Sky
- Nemo's Seascape
- Tulgey Wood (Alice sky)
- Mike's New Car (TRU)
- Lilo & Stitch Blaster
- Mulan's Horse Kahn
- Captain Hook's Ship (TRU)
- New Holland Sky
- Zurg;s Wrath (TRU)
- C.H.R.O.M.E.S Armor Shield

Please send a private message if you would like to trade.


----------



## sookie

Goofy D - please check your PM's!


----------



## ahammonds06

I have these for trade:


Series 2:
Halloweentown Sky x 2
Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damaginator
Buzz's Star Command Shield x 2
Mike's New Car x 2



Needing These:

Series 1:
Abu the Elephant
CHROME's damage control
Finding Nemo Sky (Nemo's Seascape)
Wreck-it-Ralph Terrain (King Candy's Dessert Toppings) 
Cinderella's Coach
Tangled Sky (Rapunzel's Birthday Sky)
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
Dumbo
Tangled Terrain (Rapunzel's Kingdom)
Wreck-it-Ralph Sky (Sugar Rush Sky)

Series 2:
TRON user control
Frozen Terrain (Frozen Flourish)
Frozen Sky (Chill in the Air)
*Rare* Electric Mayhem Bus
*Rare* Condorman Glider


----------



## DavidGary

I have one of the rares you want. Be willing to do it for the Skellington Decorations and Halloweentown Sky. Let me know if you're interested.



ahammonds06 said:


> I have these for trade:
> 
> Series 1:
> Kahn
> 
> Series 2:
> Halloweentown Sky x 3
> Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damaginator
> Buzz's Star Command Shield x 2
> Mike's New Car x 2
> Jack's Scary Decoration's
> Headless Horseman's Horse
> 
> Needing These:
> 
> Series 1:
> Abu the Elephant
> CHROME's damage control
> Finding Nemo Sky
> Sugar Rush Terrain
> Cinderella's Coach
> Tangled Sky
> Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster
> Finding Nemo Terrain
> Dumbo
> Tangled Terrain
> Sugar Rush Sky
> 
> Series 2:
> Ralph's Power of Destruction
> TRON user control
> Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> Chill in the Sky Skydome
> Chill in the Sky Texture
> *Rare* Electric Mayhem Bus
> *Rare* Condorman Glider


----------



## Mtthatsme

Have for trade

Series 1
Marlin's reef X 2
Astro blasters space cruiser X 1 (rare)

Series 2
Tron user control X 4
Victor's experiment X 1
Hangin ten stitch with surfboard X 1
Condor wing glider X 3 (rare)
Hooks ship X 2 (rare)
The electric mayhem bus X 2 (rare)

Needing

Series 1
Bolt
Felix
Kahn
Mickey's car
Abu (rare)

Series 2
Ralph destruction
Star command
Pizza planet
Maximus
Flamingo croquet


----------



## DavidGary

My apologies. I missed where you may have traded one. Let me know if you end up having both for whatever reason.



DavidGary said:


> I have one of the rares you want. Be willing to do it for the Skellington Decorations and Halloweentown Sky. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## sanfran22

Mtthatsme said:


> Have for trade
> 
> Series 1
> Marlin's reef X 2
> Astro blasters space cruiser X 1 (rare)
> 
> Series 2
> Tron user control X 4
> Victor's experiment X 1
> Hangin ten stitch with surfboard X 1
> Condor wing glider X 3 (rare)
> Hooks ship X 2 (rare)
> The electric mayhem bus X 2 (rare)
> 
> Needing
> 
> Series 1
> Bolt
> Felix
> Kahn
> Mickey's car
> Abu (rare)
> 
> Series 2
> Ralph destruction
> Star command
> Pizza planet
> Maximus
> Flamingo croquet



I have an extra mickeys car and abu. Id be interested in the bus and stitch if youd like to trade.


----------



## Mtthatsme

SABeasley98, I got your PM but I don't have enough posts to reply to it yet but that's a deal

Sanfran22 you have a deal too! 

If you two want to email me we can work out the details mtthatsme hotmail com


----------



## SABeasley98

Hi Mtthatsme,

I just sent you an email.  My daughter came home from Toys R Us today with Astro Blasters.  So I wondered if we could do the mayhem bus instead?  Let me know!


----------



## Mazxer

Mtthatsme said:


> SABeasley98, I got your PM but I don't have enough posts to reply to it yet but that's a deal
> 
> Sanfran22 you have a deal too!
> 
> If you two want to email me we can work out the details mtthatsme hotmail com



Hi Meethatsme,

I hope you don't mind, as I send you an email as well, since I dont' have enough credit.

Thanks,


----------



## Mtthatsme

Mazxer said:


> Hi Meethatsme,
> 
> I hope you don't mind, as I send you an email as well, since I dont' have enough credit.
> 
> Thanks,



Sanfran22 I got your PM but I haven't posted enough to reply back yet. Can you post your email address so I can send you my address as well? I put my email address in a previous post without the @ if you would rather email me instead of posting your email address. I'll send your items out Monday too.. 

Mazxer I got your message but I've already traded both of the electric mayhem bus before I heard from you. I just looked through your post and if you still want the condor glider I'll trade you for emperor zurg's wrath? And if I get another mayhem bus I'll make sure I contact you first.


----------



## sanfran22

sanfran22 said:


> I have these available for trade...
> Carls cane
> Ralph sky
> Ralph texture
> Rapunzel sky
> Rapunzel texture
> Nemo sky
> Alice sky
> Alice texture
> Cinderella carriage
> Stitch blaster
> Bolt
> Felix
> Chrome
> Tron rare
> 
> 
> 
> I need most of series 2. Lmk if interested



Updated list.


----------



## stuey57

Chitown Sorcerer said:


> I figured it would be best to start a new thread for Trading the Power discs.
> 
> So...
> 
> I have these for trade:
> (2) Sugar Rush Sky
> (2) Alice in Wonderland Sky
> (3) Finding Nemo Sky
> (3) Finding Nemo
> (1) Mickey's Jalopy
> (2) Tangled Sky Disney
> (3) Cane with Tennis
> (2) Fix-it Felix's Fix
> (1) Bolt Strength
> (1) Pirate Booty Disney
> (3) Mike's Car (toys r us exclusive)
> 
> What i need:
> Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride
> C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Damage Control
> Alice in Wonderland Terrain
> Abu asan Elephant.
> 
> I know Dumbo and Abu are rare so i'd be willing trade multiple disc's for either of those.


Hey i have an alice in wonderland terrain powerdisc to trade. i would like your tennisball cane powerdisc sine you have extras. please reply.


----------



## DavidGary

I have both a Pizza Planet Truck and a Flamingo Mallet, Mtthatsme. I'd love to trade for a Muppet Bus.

Thanks,

DG


----------



## DavidGary

Looking like you traded both your Buses, Mtthatsme. Still have the Astro Blaster? I'd still be interested.



DavidGary said:


> I have both a Pizza Planet Truck and a Flamingo Mallet. I'd love to trade for a Muppet Bus.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> DG


----------



## Mtthatsme

David, that's a deal. PM me your email address and we can trade mailing addresses. I can't send PM's yet


----------



## ahammonds06

DavidGary said:


> My apologies. I missed where you may have traded one. Let me know if you end up having both for whatever reason.



I am sorry, was trying to figure out how to delete my earlier post w the discs listed..can't seem to figure it out though.  I have traded the Jack's Scary Decorations.  Sorry again for the confusion.


----------



## Mazxer

Mtthatsme said:


> Sanfran22 I got your PM but I haven't posted enough to reply back yet. Can you post your email address so I can send you my address as well? I put my email address in a previous post without the @ if you would rather email me instead of posting your email address. I'll send your items out Monday too..
> 
> Mazxer I got your message but I've already traded both of the electric mayhem bus before I heard from you. I just looked through your post and if you still want the condor glider I'll trade you for emperor zurg's wrath? And if I get another mayhem bus I'll make sure I contact you first.



Great, it's a deal, I also send you an email to your hotmail account, as I still don't have enough credit to do PM yet.

Thanks you once again.


----------



## liam9251980

Mtthatsme, I could trade you the bolt disc from series 1 for a torn user control series 2.  I have the torn user control toys r us exclusive so I am hoping to get the regular series 2 disc to complete our series 2 set.  Let me know and we can figure it out. Thanks for trading!


----------



## Mtthatsme

Liam9251980, I'll take that trade. I posted my email address in an earlier post of mine. If you want to email me your address I will send you mine and I'll send out the disc on Tuesday


----------



## Mawnstah

These are for sale not trade. Unless you have a series 2 Target exclusive book (BOOK ONLY NOT DISCS) I would be willing to trade several discs for it.

PM to make offers


----------



## sookie

Mawnstah said:


> These are for sale not trade. Unless you have a series 2 Target exclusive book (BOOK ONLY NOT DISCS) I would be willing to trade several discs for it.
> 
> PM to make offers



The Target 2 exclusive book that came out around Thanksgiving retailed for about $60 dollars, but is selling on ebay for anywhere from $100-$200 dollars. Unless you have something amazing or are giving away your whole lot - bad trade.


----------



## Mazxer

Hi Mawnstah,

I don't have enough credit for PM, but you can send me an email at Mazxer at gmail.com.  As I am interested in the "C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser"

Thanks,




Mawnstah said:


> These are for sale not trade. Unless you have a series 2 Target exclusive book (BOOK ONLY NOT DISCS) I would be willing to trade several discs for it.
> 
> PM to make offers


----------



## Mawnstah

Mazxer said:


> Hi Mawnstah,
> 
> I don't have enough credit for PM, but you can send me an email at Mazxer at gmail.com.  As I am interested in the "C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser"
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mawnstah said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are for sale not trade. Unless you have a series 2 Target exclusive book (BOOK ONLY NOT DISCS) I would be willing to trade several discs for it.
> 
> PM to make offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've sent you an email.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mawnstah

sookie said:


> The Target 2 exclusive book that came out around Thanksgiving retailed for about $60 dollars, but is selling on ebay for anywhere from $100-$200 dollars. Unless you have something amazing or are giving away your whole lot - bad trade.



Sookie as I said... I'm looking for only THE BOOK without the discs. The one on ebay for 100$ or more is WITH THE DISCS. But anyways. I never said I wasn't open to trading the whole lot for the book.

Edit: Also people on ebay can sell there items FOR ANY AMOUNT they want.. And once and a while SOME CRAZY PERSON will spend that. It does not mean the ITEM should be worth that much. Just saying.


----------



## sookie

Mawnstah said:


> Sookie as I said... I'm looking for only THE BOOK without the discs. The one on ebay for 100$ or more is WITH THE DISCS. But anyways. I never said I wasn't open to trading the whole lot for the book.  Edit: Also people on ebay can sell there items FOR ANY AMOUNT they want.. And once and a while SOME CRAZY PERSON will spend that. It does not mean the ITEM should be worth that much. Just saying.



Got it. I thought you meant the release with all the discs plus album. People are nuts for trying to sell those at the prices they are / were on eBay. Our local Target stores had several boxes go "missing" - I personally think they walked out the door and never made it onto the shelf.


----------



## joncorr3

Great trade with  sirikool.

Much appreciated.

Any word on US release of CHROME increaser or Merlin's Summon?


----------



## sanfran22

Awesome trade with mtthtsme. Thx!!!!!!


----------



## liam9251980

mtthtsme I sent your disc out yesterday.  Thanks for trading andi am looking forward to trading with you in the future!


----------



## Habituous

Hey y'all, late to the party here, but am looking to do some trading. Have had some success on other sites and even locally via Craigslist, and am getting mighty close to completing our Series 1 and 2 and TRU Exclusives sets, so looking for some help on here. Below are what I need and have to offer. I'm happy to do certified mail with a tracking number, I find it to be more secure than just throwing them in an envelope and waiting. Hope to maybe make some deals here! Please email me at whobuthabit at gmail dot com (Sorry, not enough posts to post my email yet!) with inquiries. Thanks!

Need
Series 1:
Fix it Felix's Repair Power
Cinderella's Coach
Khan
Tulgey Wood (Alice in Wonderland Skydome)
Nemo's Seascape (Finding Nemo Skydome)

Series 2:
Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-inator
Electro-Charge
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Maximus

TRU Exclusives:
User Control
Emporer Zurg's Wrath
Stitch's Surfboard
CHROME Damage Increaser
Merlin's Summon

Have for Trade
Series 1:
Bolt's Super Strength
CHROME Armor Shield
Sugar Rush Sky (Wreck It Ralph Skydome) (x3)
Mickey's Car

Series 2:
New Holland Sky (Frankenweenie Skydome)
Chill in the Air (Frozen Skydome)
Frozen Flourish (Frozen Textures) (x4)
Jolly Roger (Captain Hooks Ship) (Rare)
Condorman Glider (Rare) (x3)

Hope to hear from y'all!


----------



## Mtthatsme

Big thanks and great trading go to Mazxer, liam9251980, sabeasley98, sanfran22 and davidgary. I received all your discs in trade and hope all mine have made it to you by now.. 
So I have bought a few more packs and listed below is what I have to trade and what I'm still needing if anyone is interested

For trade

Series 1
Marlin's reef x 2
Abu the elephant x 1

Series 2
Electro-charge x 3
Tron user control x 4
Pizza planet delivery truck x 1
Headless horsemans horse x 1
Victors experiment x 2 
Condor wing glider x 2
Hooks ship x 3

Needing 

Series 1
Alice's wonderland
Nemo's seascape
Rapunzel's kingdom
Khan

Series 2
Chill in the air
Halloweentown sky
Maximus


----------



## Cody Malloy

candyle73 said:


> Hi Everyone! I told myself I wouldn't be sucked into this game but here I am in a disc trading forum haha...oh Disney. I have the following discs for trade:
> 
> Wreck-It-Ralph Skydome
> Wreck-It-Ralph Textures
> Alice In Wonderland Skydome
> Cinderella's Carriage
> Mickey's Car
> Stitch's Blaster
> Mike Wazowski's Car (holographic)
> 
> Please let me know if you're interested in any of these and we'll work something out! Thanks!



I'll give yo franking weenie sky and frozen sky


----------



## KrazyPete

I have two power discs to trade.

*Sugar Rush Sky (Series 1: Disc 11 of 20)*
Adds a "Sugar Rush" from "Wreck-It Ralph" theme to the Toy Box sky. Also, plays the "Sugar Rush" song over and over until your heads explodes.

I'll trade it for any other *Series 1* Disc that I don't already have. Here are the ones that I've got.
_Bolt's Super Strength
Fix It Felix's Repair Power
Mickey's Car
Carl Fredericksen's Cane
Rapunzel's Kingdom _

*Flamingo Croquet Mallet (Series 2: Disc 9 of 20)*
In-game character gets the Flamingo croquet mallet from "Alice in Wonderland" inside the Toy Box.

I'll trade it for any other *Series 2* Disc that I don't already have. Here are the ones that I've got.
_Ralph's Power of Destruction
Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-inator
User Control
Frozen Flourish_


----------



## sanfran22

Mtthatsme said:


> Big thanks and great trading go to Mazxer, liam9251980, sabeasley98, sanfran22 and davidgary. I received all your discs in trade and hope all mine have made it to you by now..
> So I have bought a few more packs and listed below is what I have to trade and what I'm still needing if anyone is interested
> 
> For trade
> 
> Series 1
> Marlin's reef x 2
> Abu the elephant x 1
> 
> Series 2
> Electro-charge x 3
> Tron user control x 4
> Pizza planet delivery truck x 1
> Headless horsemans horse x 1
> Victors experiment x 2
> Condor wing glider x 2
> Hooks ship x 3
> 
> Needing
> 
> Series 1
> Alice's wonderland
> Nemo's seascape
> Rapunzel's kingdom
> Khan
> 
> Series 2
> Chill in the air
> Halloweentown sky
> Maximus



I need the pizza truck.headlesshorse if you wanna do another trade. I have alice and rapunzel if interested. Lmk


----------



## Mtthatsme

Sanfran22 


Pizza truck for Rapunzel?   I've got an offer to get the others already.


----------



## Mtthatsme

Mammaz 


Can't PM yet. How about 4 for 4 but you get two rare? Abu, Hooks Ship, Electro-Charge, and Tron for the four you offered. Please email your address to mtthatsme at hotmail dot com


----------



## sanfran22

Mtthatsme said:


> Sanfran22
> 
> 
> Pizza truck for Rapunzel?   I've got an offer to get the others already.



Sounds good.


----------



## Mammaz

Mtthatsme said:


> Mammaz
> 
> 
> Can't PM yet. How about 4 for 4 but you get two rare? Abu, Hooks Ship, Electro-Charge, and Tron for the four you offered. Please email your address to mtthatsme at hotmail dot com



Sent you an emaiil.


----------



## Mtthatsme

Sanfran22 and mammaz I'll send out your discs in the morning, thanks for trading!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

KrazyPete said:


> I have two power discs to trade.
> 
> *Sugar Rush Sky (Series 1: Disc 11 of 20)*
> Adds a "Sugar Rush" from "Wreck-It Ralph" theme to the Toy Box sky. Also, plays the "Sugar Rush" song over and over until your heads explodes.
> 
> I'll trade it for any other *Series 1* Disc that I don't already have. Here are the ones that I've got.
> _Bolt's Super Strength
> Fix It Felix's Repair Power
> Mickey's Car
> Carl Fredericksen's Cane
> Rapunzel's Kingdom _
> 
> *Flamingo Croquet Mallet (Series 2: Disc 9 of 20)*
> In-game character gets the Flamingo croquet mallet from "Alice in Wonderland" inside the Toy Box.
> 
> I'll trade it for any other *Series 2* Disc that I don't already have. Here are the ones that I've got.
> _Ralph's Power of Destruction
> Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-inator
> User Control
> Frozen Flourish_



I would be interested in your croquet mallet.  I have an extra Alice Tulgey Wood, which it looks like you don't already have.


----------



## Qmaz246

I'm only here to trade away one of my doubles, but here's what I have: (Note: I've been trying to stay out of the game too much, so I don't many discs)

1-Bolt's Super Strength
1-Wreck-it Ralph Sugar Rush Sky
1-Carl Fredrickson's Cane
1-New Holland Skyline
1-Halloweentown sky
2-Frozen Flourish
1-Maximus
1-Mike's New Car

I'm really looking to trade away my second Frozen Flourish, but I'm up for trading another disc away.


----------



## Mtthatsme

Qmaz246, I desperately need halloweentown sky and maximus i'd be willing to trade marlin's reef, electro-charge, tron user control, headless horsemans horse, hook's ship (rare) and condor wing glider (rare) all for just those two if your interested?


----------



## DreamIsaWish

ahammonds06 said:


> That sounds great!  Will be getting with you on the trade.  Thanks!



Got my discs today!  Great trade!


----------



## KrazyPete

My *Flamingo Croquet Mallet* Is on its way to DreamIsaWish (thanks for the trade!). I still have one more disc to trade.

*Sugar Rush Sky (Series 1: Disc 11 of 20)*
Adds a "Sugar Rush" from "Wreck-It Ralph" theme to the Toy Box sky. Also, plays the "Sugar Rush" song over and over until your heads explodes.

I'll trade it for any other disc that I don't already have. Here are the ones that I've got.
_Bolt's Super Strength
Fix It Felix's Repair Power
Mickey's Car
Carl Fredericksen's Cane
Rapunzel's Kingdom
Ralph's Power of Destruction
Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-inator
User Control
Frozen Flourish
Tulgey Wood_


----------



## DreamIsaWish

KrazyPete said:


> My *Flamingo Croquet Mallet* Is on its way to DreamIsaWish (thanks for the trade!). I still have one more disc to trade.
> 
> *Sugar Rush Sky (Series 1: Disc 11 of 20)*
> Adds a "Sugar Rush" from "Wreck-It Ralph" theme to the Toy Box sky. Also, plays the "Sugar Rush" song over and over until your heads explodes.
> 
> I'll trade it for any other disc that I don't already have. Here are the ones that I've got.
> _Bolt's Super Strength
> Fix It Felix's Repair Power
> Mickey's Car
> Carl Fredericksen's Cane
> Rapunzel's Kingdom
> Ralph's Power of Destruction
> Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-inator
> User Control
> Frozen Flourish
> Tulgey Wood_



KrazyPete's disc arrived in my mailbox today!


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Thanks to many trades on here and the buy one get one free sale at Toys R Us a few weeks ago, we're now only looking for one more disc.

*Want*
Rapunzel's horse, Maximus

*Have to trade*
Mickey's Car
New Holland Skyline
Halloweentown Sky


----------



## ahammonds06

Back with more discs to trade!

Have to trade:

Jack's Scary Decorations
Halloweentown Sky x2
Mike's New Car x3
Alice's "Flamingo Croquet Malet"
Victor's Experiments
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damage-inator
Maximus the Horse x2

Needing:

Series 1
Abu the Elephant
CHROME'S Damage Control
Cinderella's Coach
Buzzlightyear Astro Blaster
Finding Nemo Sky
Dumbo
UP "Carl's Cane"
Tangled Terrain

Series 2
TRON User Control
*Electric Mayhem Bus


----------



## Mammaz

I have these disks to trade:
       1. Abu
       2.fix it Felix
       3. Captain jacks pieces of eight
       4. Ralph's power of destruction
       5. Marlins reef
       6. Rapunzels birthday sky
       7. Sugar rush sky
       8. Nemo seascape
       9. Victors experiment
      10. Frozen flourish
      11. Jacks scary decorations
      12. Mickeys car
      13. Stiches blaster

I need:

       1. Chernabog strength
       2. Merlin's summon power
       3. Tron sky dome 
       4. Angus
       5. Surfboard stich
       6. Electric mayhem bus


----------



## lightwriter

I just sent you a message to trade your Ralph's Power of Destruction and Jack's Scary decorations for the Electric Mayhem Bus (rare).  Let me know it it works for you.

I have these disks to trade:
1. Abu
2.fix it Felix
3. Captain jacks pieces of eight
4. Ralph's power of destruction
5. Marlins reef
6. Rapunzels birthday sky
7. Sugar rush sky
8. Nemo seascape
9. Victors experiment
10. Frozen flourish
11. Jacks scary decorations
12. Mickeys car
13. Stiches blaster

I need:

1. Chernabog strength
2. Merlin's summon power
3. Tron sky dome 
4. Angus
5. Surfboard stich
6. Electric mayhem bus


----------



## lightwriter

Mammaz - I  received your reply.  I'll put your disc in the mail tomorrow.  Thanks for trading!


----------



## KrazyPete

I guess leaving feedback on the thread is a thing? You all should know that DreamIsaWish executed our trade very efficiently. A++ 

I'm still trying to get rid of a Sugar Rush Sky disc if anyone needs that one.


----------



## linkyarmer

FYI: Phineas and Agent P Toybox set will have a timed-exclusive early release at Gamestop starting this Saturday March 15. GameStop is actually doing Infinity Day on Saturday, you get a free Agent P poster with the purchase of any Infinity products. Additionally if you spend $20, you'll get a free Powerdisc Pack. They're also calling it a Powerdisc trade event with other customers. Hope this helps some people complete their sets!


----------



## tehSAC

I'm back with a few extras up for trade.  PM me with any offers please.

Current Trades:

2 - Fix-It Felix's Repair
1 - Star Command Shield
1 - Carl Fredricksen's Cane
1 - Nemo's Seascape
1 - Frozen Flourish


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Hi all

Has anyone heard anything about the last 2 TRU exclusives being released?


----------



## Qmaz246

tehSAC said:


> I'm back with a few extras up for trade.  PM me with any offers please.
> 
> Current Trades:
> 
> 2 - Fix-It Felix's Repair
> 1 - Star Command Shield
> 1 - Carl Fredricksen's Cane
> 1 - Nemo's Seascape
> 1 - Frozen Flourish



Are you looking to trade for anything in particular?


----------



## ahammonds06

Mammaz said:


> I have these disks to trade:
> 1. Abu
> 2.fix it Felix
> 3. Captain jacks pieces of eight
> 4. Ralph's power of destruction
> 5. Marlins reef
> 6. Rapunzels birthday sky
> 7. Sugar rush sky
> 8. Nemo seascape
> 9. Victors experiment
> 10. Frozen flourish
> 11. Jacks scary decorations
> 12. Mickeys car
> 13. Stiches blaster
> 
> I need:
> 
> 1. Chernabog strength
> 2. Merlin's summon power
> 3. Tron sky dome
> 4. Angus
> 5. Surfboard stich
> 6. Electric mayhem bus



Would you be interested in trading your Abu for a Surfboard Stitch??


----------



## Mammaz

ahammonds06 said:


> Would you be interested in trading your Abu for a Surfboard Stitch??



I'm sorry...Abu has been traded.


----------



## Hatrel

ahammonds06 said:


> Back with more discs to trade!
> 
> Have to trade:
> 
> Jack's Scary Decorations
> Halloweentown Sky x2
> Mike's New Car x3
> Alice's "Flamingo Croquet Malet"
> Victor's Experiments
> Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damage-inator
> Maximus the Horse x2
> 
> Needing:
> 
> Series 1
> Abu the Elephant
> CHROME'S Damage Control
> Cinderella's Coach
> Buzzlightyear Astro Blaster
> Finding Nemo Sky
> Dumbo
> UP "Carl's Cane"
> Tangled Terrain
> 
> Series 2
> TRON User Control
> *Electric Mayhem Bus



Hey there! I have a few extra User Control's that I can trade to you. I would love either a Mike's car or the Pizza Planet truck.


----------



## aprilcarp

my kids have a few dupilicates to swap   they have 
2 stitches on a surfboard
a captain jack showing gold coins
a buzz lightyear star command shield 
and a new holland skyline
the peter pan hooks ship
the muppet rare

they are hoping to find 
mikes new car
electric mahem bus
halloweentown sky
flamingo croquet
bolts super strength
kahn
mickeys car
carls cane
abu  or dumbo


----------



## CarsFan1122

I have these to trade: 

Mickey's Car 
Carl's UP walker
Stich's Blaster 
Tangled horse Maximus (series 2) 
2- Frankenweenie electro-charge (series 2)

I am looking for these: 

Mike's car
Jack Sparrow pieces of eight
Kahn (Mulan)
Finding Nemo (either one)
Ralhp's Power of Destruction
Star Command Shield
Chrome Damage Control
Sugar rush texture
Sugar rush skydome
Flamingo Croquet Mallet

Let me know if you would like to trade!


----------



## aprilcarp

CarsFan1122 said:


> I have these to trade:
> 
> Mickey's Car
> Carl's UP walker
> Stich's Blaster
> Tangled horse Maximus (series 2)
> 2- Frankenweenie electro-charge (series 2)
> 
> I am looking for these:
> 
> Mike's car
> Jack Sparrow pieces of eight
> Kahn (Mulan)
> Finding Nemo (either one)
> Ralhp's Power of Destruction
> Star Command Shield
> Chrome Damage Control
> Sugar rush texture
> Sugar rush skydome
> Flamingo Croquet Mallet
> 
> Let me know if you would like to trade!



i have the jack sparrow pieces of eight will you trade mickeys car for it


----------



## CarsFan1122

Thanks.


----------



## CarsFan1122

aprilcarp said:


> i have the jack sparrow pieces of eight will you trade mickeys car for it



Yes, I will trade  I sent you a message.


----------



## CarsFan1122

ahammonds06 said:


> Back with more discs to trade!
> 
> Have to trade:
> 
> Jack's Scary Decorations
> Halloweentown Sky x2
> Mike's New Car x3
> Alice's "Flamingo Croquet Malet"
> Victor's Experiments
> Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damage-inator
> Maximus the Horse x2
> 
> Needing:
> 
> Series 1
> Abu the Elephant
> CHROME'S Damage Control
> Cinderella's Coach
> Buzzlightyear Astro Blaster
> Finding Nemo Sky
> Dumbo
> UP "Carl's Cane"
> Tangled Terrain
> 
> Series 2
> TRON User Control
> *Electric Mayhem Bus




I have UP "Carl's Cane" if you want to trade for Alice's Flamingo Croquet Malot.


----------



## SABeasley98

Need:
Jack Sparrow Pieces of Eight
Jack's Scary Deco
Tron User Control
Kahn (mulan's horse)

Have to Trade:
Chrome Damage Control
Mickey's Car
Cinderella's Coach
Stitch's Blaster
Sugar Rush Texture
Sugar Rush Skydome
Alice Skydome
Nemo Texture
Tangled Texture
Dumbo (rare)
Buzz Astro Blaster (rare)
Stitch Surfboard
Chill in the Air

Let me know if you would like to trade!
For the rare ones (Dumbo & Buzz), I'd to trade the 1 rare for 2 discs.


----------



## linkyarmer

Everybody see the Lightsaber yet?


----------



## KrazyPete

CarsFan1122 said:


> I have these to trade:
> 
> Mickey's Car
> Carl's UP walker
> Stich's Blaster
> Tangled horse Maximus (series 2)
> 2- Frankenweenie electro-charge (series 2)
> 
> I am looking for these:
> 
> Mike's car
> Jack Sparrow pieces of eight
> Kahn (Mulan)
> Finding Nemo (either one)
> Ralhp's Power of Destruction
> Star Command Shield
> Chrome Damage Control
> Sugar rush texture
> Sugar rush skydome
> Flamingo Croquet Mallet
> 
> Let me know if you would like to trade!



I can give you the Sugar Rush Sky for Stitch's Blaster, Tangled horse Maximus, or Frankenweenie electro-charge (I would prefer the blaster).


----------



## CarsFan1122

KrazyPete said:


> I can give you the Sugar Rush Sky for Stitch's Blaster, Tangled horse Maximus, or Frankenweenie electro-charge (I would prefer the blaster).



I will trade the blaster for the Sugar Rush Sky, I'll send you a message.


----------



## IronBoss

We have the Mike's New Car & The Headless Horseman's Horse discs for trade.


----------



## CarsFan1122

*These are what I now have available for trade: *

UP "Carl's Cane"
Maximus from Tangled
Buzz Lightyear Pizza Planet Truck 
Frozen Flourish
2 of Frankenweenie Electro-charge 

*Looking for:*
Mike's Car
Chrome Damage Control
Kahn the horse
King Candy's Dessert Toppings (wreck it ralph texture)
Marlin's Reef (finding nemo texture)
Buzz Lightyear Space Cruiser
Ralph's Power of Destruction 
Halloweentown Sky


Let me know if you would like to trade


----------



## KrazyPete

Does anyone have suggestions as to how I could acquire a used Magic Band so that I can unlock the Disney Infinity stuff that comes with it? It will probably be at least a year before I go to WDW again myself.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

CarsFan1122 said:


> *These are what I now have available for trade: *
> 
> UP "Carl's Cane"
> Maximus from Tangled
> Buzz Lightyear Pizza Planet Truck
> Frozen Flourish
> 2 of Frankenweenie Electro-charge
> 
> *Looking for:*
> Mike's Car
> Chrome Damage Control
> Kahn the horse
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings (wreck it ralph texture)
> Marlin's Reef (finding nemo texture)
> Buzz Lightyear Space Cruiser
> Ralph's Power of Destruction
> Halloweentown Sky
> 
> 
> Let me know if you would like to trade



I would love to trade with you.  I'm looking for Maximus from Tangled.  I have Halloweentown Sky to trade.  Would you be interested?


----------



## CarsFan1122

DreamIsaWish said:


> I would love to trade with you.  I'm looking for Maximus from Tangled.  I have Halloweentown Sky to trade.  Would you be interested?



Yes I will trade  thank you


----------



## KrazyPete

aprilcarp said:


> my kids have a few dupilicates to swap   they have
> 2 stitches on a surfboard
> a captain jack showing gold coins
> a buzz lightyear star command shield
> and a new holland skyline
> the peter pan hooks ship
> the muppet rare



I got an extra Mickey's Car in a pack yesterday. I'd trade it for anything on your list except for Captain Jack's "Pieces of Eight." I have that one already.


----------



## solfan68

Hello All...

Father and Son looking to trade off:
2 - Mike's New Car
1 - Tulgey Wood (Alice w/red mushroom) ~ In negotiation for trade, 3/25

Looking for:
CHROME armor shield
Doof's Damageinator ~ In negotiation for trade, 3/25
Tron User Control
Tron Interface
PP Delivery Truck
Stitch Blaster

Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## KrazyPete

I my Stitch Blaster in the mail today from from CarsFan1122.

:: PEW PEW PEW ::

Thanks so much!


----------



## CarsFan1122

KrazyPete said:


> I my Stitch Blaster in the mail today from from CarsFan1122.
> 
> :: PEW PEW PEW ::
> 
> Thanks so much!



Thanks! I received Sugar Rush Sky from KrazyPete a couple days ago... it came really fast! Thank you!


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Hi everyone So I have some discs that I would like to trade:

Halloween Town Sky
Sugar Rush Sky
Hangin Ten Stitch with surfboard
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Condor Wing glider (rare) 
Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-Inator

I would love to get Frozen Flourish, Chill in the air, Dumbo ride, Nemo seascape, and Ralphs power of destruction. I am up for anything, if anyone is interested just let me know.


----------



## Jodi3530

I would like to trade Marlin's reef for Buzz lightyear pizza planet truck



CarsFan1122 said:


> *These are what I now have available for trade: *
> 
> UP "Carl's Cane"
> Maximus from Tangled
> Buzz Lightyear Pizza Planet Truck
> Frozen Flourish
> 2 of Frankenweenie Electro-charge
> 
> *Looking for:*
> Mike's Car
> Chrome Damage Control
> Kahn the horse
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings (wreck it ralph texture)
> Marlin's Reef (finding nemo texture)
> Buzz Lightyear Space Cruiser
> Ralph's Power of Destruction
> Halloweentown Sky
> 
> 
> Let me know if you would like to trade


----------



## Qmaz246

MonsterWDWmom said:


> Hi everyone So I have some discs that I would like to trade:
> 
> Halloween Town Sky
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Hangin Ten Stitch with surfboard
> Flamingo Croquet Mallet
> Condor Wing glider (rare)
> Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-Inator
> 
> I would love to get Frozen Flourish, Chill in the air, Dumbo ride, Nemo seascape, and Ralphs power of destruction. I am up for anything, if anyone is interested just let me know.



I can trade one of my Frozen Flourish duplicates for the Condor Wing glider. Technically, I'm a minor, so I'll have to talk to my dad before we would trade, but I'm up for it.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Qmaz246 said:


> I can trade one of my Frozen Flourish duplicates for the Condor Wing glider. Technically, I'm a minor, so I'll have to talk to my dad before we would trade, but I'm up for it.



I already have the frozen flourish, but thanks for the offer!


----------



## BowlerHatGuy42

Hi everyone.  I reserve the right to change this since I'm doing it from memory.  We have extras of the following:

Frankenweenie Electro-Charge
Mike's New Car
Pizza Planet Truck

My son is looking for:
Alice Croquet Mallot 
Dumbo
Anything that we don't have duplicates of


----------



## Qmaz246

MonsterWDWmom said:


> I already have the frozen flourish, but thanks for the offer!



Did you just recently acquire it? Or did you mistakenly put that on the list of what you needed? I'm just a bit confused...

Have Duplicates of Frozen Flourish
Willing to trade:
Maximus
Mike's New Car
New Holland Skyline
Halloweentown Skyline
Khan
Carl Fredricksen's Cane
Sugar Rush Sky

Want:
Nothing really, Just want to see what I can get with my duplicate, or any of my other discs.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Qmaz246 said:


> Did you just recently acquire it? Or did you mistakenly put that on the list of what you needed? I'm just a bit confused...
> 
> Have Duplicates of Frozen Flourish
> Willing to trade:
> Maximus
> Mike's New Car
> New Holland Skyline
> Halloweentown Skyline
> Khan
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane
> Sugar Rush Sky
> 
> Want:
> Nothing really, Just want to see what I can get with my duplicate, or any of my other discs.




I just acquired this through a trade the day after I originally posted (we arranged the trade though PM's so thats why it is not visible on this thread). Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Hooeyhosit

Here are my daughter's extra power discs we are looking to trade.

Fix-It Felix's Repair Power
Mickey's Car
Cinderella's Coach
Carl's Cane
King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Sugar Rush Skydome
Alice's Wonderland
Nemo's Seascape
Star Command Sheild
Halloweentown Sky
Tron User Control (Toys R Us Exclusive)

We need any of the following:

Bolt's Super Strength
C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
Pieces of Eight
Khan
Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-inator!
Hangin' Ten Stitch With Surfboard
New Holland Sky
Toys R Us Stitch

I'll trade anywhere, please message me if you're interested.
Thanks! Hooeyhosit @ yahoo.com


----------



## Hooeyhosit




----------



## CarsFan1122

I know I have a few other posts out with my extras for trade on them so I just want to post another one letting everyone know that I've already traded almost everything. The only disc I have left available to trade is Mickey's Car so if you need Mickey's Car let me know


----------



## KrazyPete

I've almost collected all of the discs from Series 1. *I still need these discs:*
Cinderella's Coach
King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Alice's Wonderland
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky

I have a couple of duplicates that *I can offer for trade:*
Mickey's Car
Carl Fredericksen's Cane


----------



## solfan68

Thanks to Jodi3530 for a great trade !


----------



## solfan68

Successful trade with CarsFan1122 ! Thanks for the swap !


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

solfan68 said:


> Successful trade with CarsFan1122 ! Thanks for the swap !



Me too! Thanks for the swap my girls love the new disc!


----------



## KrazyPete

My daughter and I went to Toys 'R Us today and picked up two series 3 packs and wouldn't you know it, we got doubles. So, I have an extra "WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher" for trade. I guess this is rare. It has a lenticular animated graphic and orange colored plastic. Series 3 isn't even on the Disney Infinity site yet so I don't know for sure.
*If you're interested, PM me.*

Also, they had in some of the gold packs, all them were in 2 SKUs though.
111446 (contains Emperor Zurg's Wrath)
111081 (contains Tron Interface)
I didn't buy any because we've already collected those. *Check your local store.*


----------



## vitani88

Updated post here!


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

vitani88 said:


> Hi, guys! I'm so glad I found this thread! I've been buying discs through eBay...
> 
> *Have*
> Fix it Felix's Repair Power
> Bolt's Super Strength
> Tulgey Wood
> Rapunzel's Kingdom
> Nemo's Seascape
> Jolly Roger x2
> WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher
> 
> *Need (in order of priority)*
> WALL-E's Collection
> Victor's Experiments
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> Alice's Wonderland
> Abu the Elephant
> Headless Horseman's Horse
> Angus
> Tantor
> Chernabog's Power
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane
> Flamingo Croquet Mallet
> Condorman Glider
> Rapunzel's Healing
> Danville Sky
> Tri-State Area
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
> Parking Lot Tram
> Dragon Firework Cannon
> Stitch's Blaster
> Ralph's Power of Destruction
> Electro Charge
> Star Command Shield
> Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damage-inator
> Toy Story Mania Blaster
> Calico Helicopter
> Cruella De Vil's Car


 

Sent you a PM


----------



## CarsFan1122

Great trade with solfan68  thank you!


----------



## cruisingkat

vitani88 said:


> Hi, guys! I'm so glad I found this thread! I've been buying discs through eBay...
> 
> Have
> Fix it Felix's Repair Power
> Bolt's Super Strength
> Tulgey Wood
> Rapunzel's Kingdom
> Nemo's Seascape
> Jolly Roger x2
> WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher
> 
> Need (in order of priority)
> WALL-E's Collection
> Victor's Experiments
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> Alice's Wonderland
> Abu the Elephant
> Headless Horseman's Horse
> Angus
> Tantor
> Chernabog's Power
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane
> Flamingo Croquet Mallet
> Condorman Glider
> Rapunzel's Healing
> Danville Sky
> Tri-State Area
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
> Parking Lot Tram
> Dragon Firework Cannon
> Stitch's Blaster
> Ralph's Power of Destruction
> Electro Charge
> Star Command Shield
> Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damage-inator
> Toy Story Mania Blaster
> Calico Helicopter
> Cruella De Vil's Car



Sent you a PM.


----------



## DavidGary

vitani88 said:


> Hi, guys! I'm so glad I found this thread! I've been buying discs through eBay...
> 
> *Have*
> Fix it Felix's Repair Power
> Bolt's Super Strength
> Tulgey Wood
> Rapunzel's Kingdom
> Nemo's Seascape
> Jolly Roger x2
> WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher
> 
> *Need (in order of priority)*
> WALL-E's Collection
> Victor's Experiments
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> Alice's Wonderland
> Abu the Elephant
> Headless Horseman's Horse
> Angus
> Tantor
> Chernabog's Power
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane
> Flamingo Croquet Mallet
> Condorman Glider
> Rapunzel's Healing
> Danville Sky
> Tri-State Area
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
> Parking Lot Tram
> Dragon Firework Cannon
> Stitch's Blaster
> Ralph's Power of Destruction
> Electro Charge
> Star Command Shield
> Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damage-inator
> Toy Story Mania Blaster
> Calico Helicopter
> Cruella De Vil's Car



Sent you a PM as well. Let me know ASAP, as I've got another request on the Firework Cannon.

Thanks,

DG


----------



## sookie

I need a Tantor!

Rumor is that Merlin's Summon will be a TRU exclusive gold pack disc released on 4/6.... maybe. 

I have these to trade for Tantor. 

Series 1
1 Bolts Super Strength
2 Fix It Felixs Repair Power 
1 Chromes Armor Shield 
3 Pieces of Eight 
1 Kahn the Horse 
2 Stitchs Blaster 
1 Marlins Reef 
1 Nemos Seascape
3 King Candys Dessert Toppings
1 Sugar Rush Sky
2 Alices Tugley Wood

Series 2
2 Ralphs Power of Destruction 
1 Tron User Control
1 Electro-Charge
2 Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
1 Hangin Ten Stitch with Surfboard (regular)
1 Frozen Flourish
1 New Holland Skyline 
1 Jacks Scary Decorations  

Series 3
1 Cruella De Vils Car 

Rare / Lenticular 
1 Captain Hooks Ship (Rare)
1 Mikes New Car (Rare)
2 Muppet Bus (Rare)
1 Abu as an Elephant
2 Wall-Es Extinguisher (rare)


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

CHROME Damage Increaser will be available April 6 and Merlin's Summon will be available April 13


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

*I have:*

_Common Discs_

1 Bolt's Super Strength
2 Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
4 Mickey's Car
4 Cinderella's Coach
2 Kahn
1 Stitch's Blaster
5 Carl Fredricksen's Cane
1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
4 Sugar Rush Sky
4 Alice's Wonderland
1 Tulgey Wood
1 Marlin's Reef
1 Nemo's Seascape
3 Rapunzel's Kingdom
1 User Control Disc
1 Mike's New Car
6 Frozen Flourish
4 Halloween Town Sky
1 Danville Sky

_Rare Discs_ (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)

1 Dumbo the Flying Elephant
1 Abu the Elephant -> in negotiation
1 Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive)
1 User Control (TRU Exclusive)
2 Emperor Zurg's Wrath
5 Captain Hook's Ship/Jolly Roger
1 TRON Interface
1 Electric Mayhem Bus
2 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher 

Blind pack of TRU Exclusive On The GRID + 1 mystery disc

*I need:*
3 Ralph's Power of Destruction
3 Electro-Charge
3 Star Command Shield
3 Violet's Force Field
2 Rapunzel's Healing
2 Sorcerer Mickey's Hat
1 Parking Lot Tram -> in negotiation
2 Angus
2 Cruella De Vil's Car
1 Calico Helicopter
1 Dragon Firework Cannon -> in negotiation
2 Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere
2 WALL-E's Collection
2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser
1 Merlin's Summon

PM me for trades


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Hi I still have discs available to trade 

Halloween Town Sky
Sugar Rush Sky
Hangin Ten Stitch with surfboard
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Condor Wing glider (rare) 
Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-Inator
Fix it Felix Repair Power

I am looking for:  

Nemo Seascape 
Chill in the Air 
Dumbo Ride
Really up for anything I am just looking to get rid of the discs I don't use and I ones I have duplicate of. 


If you see something you want just send me a PM or reply I am sure we can figure something out.


----------



## KrazyPete

I did a little DI shopping yesterday so here's an update...

*This is what I have to trade:*
Mickey's Car (series 1) 
Car Fredericken's Cane (series 1)
Ralph's Power of Destruction (series 2)
Frozen Flourish Terrain (series 2)

*This is what I need:*
Cinderella's Coach (series 1)
King Candy's Dessert Toppings (series 1)
Alice's Wonderland (series 1)
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (series 1)
Electro-Charge (series 2)
Star Command Shield (series 2)
Headless Horesman's Horse (series 2)
*Hangin' Ten Stitch w Surfboard* (series 2 or TRU exclusive)
*Mike's New Car* (series 2 or TRU exclusive)
Chill in the Air (series 2)
New Holland Sky (series 2)
Victor's Experiments (series 2)
Halloweentown Sky (series 2) _pending trade_
Jack's Scary Decorations (series 2)
*Mickey’s Sorcerer Hat* (series 3)
Rapunzel’s Healing (series 3)
Dragon Firework Cannon (series 3)
Tantor (series 3)
Phillipe (series 3)
Angus (series 3)
*Calico Helicopter* (series 3)
Cruella De Vil’s Car (series 3)
Wall-E’s Collection (series 3)
Buy N Large Atmosphere (series 3)
Disney Parks Parking Lot Tram (series 3)
*Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime* (TRU exclusive)
Tron On the Gird (TRU exclusive)
Merlin's Summon (TRU exclusive)
CHROME Damage Increaser (TRU exclusive)

Notes:
Stuff that I'm most anxious to get is in *bold green*.

I'm not collecting every variant. For example, I don't think I need two of Stitch's Surfboard unless one is actually better than the other in the game. If you're offering a TRU exclusive variant then I would trade something similarly rare.


----------



## kate2961

I need from Series 3:

#4  Chernabog's Power
#5 Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher
#7  Dragon Firework's Cannon
#12 Cruella's Car

I have extra from Series 3 to trade:
#3 Rapunzel's Healing
#8 Tantor
#10 Angus

Thank you.

Kate


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

KrazyPete said:


> I did a little DI shopping yesterday so here's an update...
> 
> *This is what I have to trade:*
> Mickey's Car (series 1)
> Car Fredericken's Cane (series 1)
> Ralph's Power of Destruction (series 2)
> Frozen Flourish Terrain (series 2)
> Muppets Electric Mayhem Bus (rare series 2)
> Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher Jet Pack (rare series 3)
> 
> *This is what I need:*
> Cinderella's Coach (series 1) *
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings (series 1) *
> Alice's Wonderland (series 1) *
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (series 1)
> Electro-Charge (series 2)
> Star Command Shield (series 2)
> Headless Horesman's Horse (series 2) *
> *Hangin' Ten Stitch w Surfboard* (series 2 or TRU exclusive)
> *Mike's New Car* (series 2 or TRU exclusive) *
> Chill in the Air (series 2)
> New Holland Sky (series 2)
> Victor's Experiments (series 2)
> Halloweentown Sky (series 2) *
> Jack's Scary Decorations (series 2)
> *Mickeys Sorcerer Hat* (series 3)
> Rapunzels Healing (series 3)
> Dragon Firework Cannon (series 3)
> Tantor (series 3)
> Phillipe (series 3)
> Angus (series 3)
> *Calico Helicopter* (series 3)
> Cruella De Vils Car (series 3)
> Wall-Es Collection (series 3)
> Buy N Large Atmosphere (series 3)
> Disney Parks Parking Lot Tram (series 3)
> *Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime* (TRU exclusive)
> Tron On the Gird (TRU exclusive)
> Merlin's Summon (TRU exclusive)
> CHROME Damage Increaser (TRU exclusive)



I am interested in trading Ralph's Power of Destruction for any one of the * in quote.



KrazyPete said:


> I don't have the Phineas and Ferb discs, are those only available the toy box pack? If so, are there other discs that are not available apart from some kind of packaged set?



The Phineas and Ferb discs can be obtained in two ways: The Agent P and Phineas Toy Box Set or the blind pack series 3. Every power disc can be obtained in the blind pack including the Frozen power discs, Wreck it Ralph power discs, the Race to Space power discs. The CHROME Damage Increaser will be released on April 6 and Merlin's Summon will be released on April 13.


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Like so many others, I've been buying a few packages lately.

I have a few Series 1:
Mickey's Car
Tulgey Wood
King Candy
Rapunzel's Kingdom

And from Series 3:
Wall-E's fire extinguisher (rare)


I'm looking for Series 3, almost anything in series 3.  I'm thinking these will be great hidden in Easter eggs!


----------



## CarsFan1122

Hi Everyone! I have some new trades available: 

*Mickey's Car
*Tangled Rapunzel's Kingdom Terrain (the one with the pink and purple background) 
*Disney Parks Parking Lot Tram (series 3)
*Danville Sky (Phineas and Ferb customization-Series 3)
*Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher Jet Pack (RARE series 3)

I need:
CHROME Damage Increaser 
Merlin
Angus (series 3)
Both Wall-E customization discs from series 3


----------



## CarsFan1122

Parking lot tram has been traded.


----------



## CarsFan1122

kate2961- I sent you a message. I have Wall-E Fire Extinguisher if you want to trade for Angus. Let me know, thank you!


----------



## SABeasley98

I saw the Chrome Damage Increaser in my Toys R Us ad today.  In the ad, it looks like it is being sold on its own-is that correct?  Or is it in a TRU exclusive gold pack?  I couldn't find Chrome or any new series TRU exclusives online at all so I'm confused.


----------



## SABeasley98

I already have doubles of Series 3 so need to trade!

Need:
Angus
Tantor
Parking Lot Tram
Dragon Firework Cannon
Cruella's Car
Midway Mania Gun
Mickey's Hat
Rapunzel Healing
Chernabog Strength
Wall E Texture
Wall E Skydome

Have to Trade:
Phineas Texture
Phineas Skydome
Wall E Fire Extinguisher (Rare)
Mickey's Car
Cinderella Carriage
Dumbo (Rare)
Abu (Rare)
Alice Tulgey Wood
Mike's New Car
Stitch Surfboard
Nemo Texture (marlin's reef)
Nemo Skydome
Rapunzel's Kingdom Texture (pink & purple)
stitch blaster
frozen texture (chill in the air)
Wreck it Ralph Texture
Wreck it ralph sky dome (sugar rush sky)
Bolt
Chrome Armor Shield

Please message me if interested in trading!
Thanks!
Stacey


----------



## PaulaVonSchweetz

vitani88 said:
			
		

> **UPDATED**
> 
> Have
> Dumbo
> Fix it Felix's Repair Power
> Bolt's Super Strength x2
> Tulgey Wood
> Rapunzel's Kingdom (trade in progress)
> Mickey's Car
> Nemo's Seascape
> Marlin's Reef
> Jolly Roger x2
> Philippe (trade in progress)
> Sorcerer Mickey's Hat x2
> Violet's Force Field
> Danville Sky
> WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher (trade in progress)
> 
> Need (in order of priority)
> WALL-E's Collection
> Victor's Experiments
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings (trade in progress)
> Alice's Wonderland (trade in progress)
> Abu the Elephant
> Headless Horseman's Horse
> Angus
> Tantor
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane (trade in progress)
> Flamingo Croquet Mallet
> Condorman Glider
> Rapunzel's Healing
> Tri-State Area
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield (trade in progress)
> Stitch's Blaster
> Ralph's Power of Destruction
> Electro Charge
> Star Command Shield
> Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damage-inator



 I have a croquet mallet I can trade for mickey sorcerer hat!!


----------



## kalliyan1

KrazyPete said:


> I did a little DI shopping yesterday so here's an update...  This is what I have to trade: Mickey's Car (series 1) Car Fredericken's Cane (series 1) Ralph's Power of Destruction (series 2) Frozen Flourish Terrain (series 2) Muppets Electric Mayhem Bus (rare series 2) Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher Jet Pack (rare series 3)  This is what I need: Cinderella's Coach (series 1) King Candy's Dessert Toppings (series 1) Alice's Wonderland (series 1) Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (series 1) Electro-Charge (series 2) Star Command Shield (series 2) Headless Horesman's Horse (series 2) Hangin' Ten Stitch w Surfboard (series 2 or TRU exclusive) Mike's New Car (series 2 or TRU exclusive) Chill in the Air (series 2) New Holland Sky (series 2) Victor's Experiments (series 2) Halloweentown Sky (series 2) Jack's Scary Decorations (series 2) Mickey’s Sorcerer Hat (series 3) Rapunzel’s Healing (series 3) Dragon Firework Cannon (series 3) Tantor (series 3) Phillipe (series 3) Angus (series 3) Calico Helicopter (series 3) Cruella De Vil’s Car (series 3) Wall-E’s Collection (series 3) Buy N Large Atmosphere (series 3) Disney Parks Parking Lot Tram (series 3) Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime (TRU exclusive) Tron On the Gird (TRU exclusive) Merlin's Summon (TRU exclusive) CHROME Damage Increaser (TRU exclusive)  Notes: Stuff that I'm most anxious to get is in bold green.  I'm not collecting every variant. For example, I don't think I need two of Stitch's Surfboard unless one is actually better than the other in the game. If you're offering a TRU exclusive variant then I would trade something similarly rare.  I don't have the Phineas and Ferb discs, are those only available the toy box pack? If so, are there other discs that are not available apart from some kind of packaged set?



I have a Mikes new car I can trade for your wall-e fire extinguisher jet pack. I also pm'd this to you. Let me know if your interested


----------



## CHIdadOF3

Hi All!


*I have to trade:*
Zurg's Wrath TRU (1)
Stitch Surfboard TRU (1)
TRON On The Grid TRU (1)
TRON Interface TRU (1)
Pieces of Eight (1)
Cinderella's Coach (5)
Kahn the Horse (3)
Stitch's Blaster (1)
Carl Fredricksen's Cane (1)
Alice Texture Set (2)
Alice Skydome (3)
Finding Nemo Texture (1)
Finding Nemo Skydome (4)
Tangled Texture (1)
Tangled Skydome (1)
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster (1)
Abu as Elephant (3)
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck (1)
Headless Horseman Horse (2)
Frozen Flourish (2)
Electric Mayhem Bus (2)
Condor Wing Glider (1)
Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher (2)

*I need:*
Mickey's Sorcer Hat
Rapunzel's Healing
Chernabog's Power
Toy Story Mania Blaster
Dragon Firework Cannon
Phillippe
Angus
Calico's Helicopter
Cruella DeVille's Car
Wall-E's Collection
Buy N Large Atmosphere
Parking Lot Tram
TriState Area

Please let me know if you are interested in trading!  Thanks!


----------



## kalliyan1

Looking to do some trades if anyone has any extras.

*I HAVE:*

*From Series 1:*
Bolt Super Strength (2)
Fix It Felix Repair
C.H.R.O.M.E Damage Control
Mickey's Car
Cinderellas Coach
Carl Fredricksens Cane
Sugar Rush Texture
Sugar Rush Skydome
Alice Texture & Skydome
Finding Nemo texture & Sky
Tangled Lantern Texture & Sky
Abu(rare)

*FROM SERIES 2*
Frozen Flourish
Chill in the Air
Hooks Ship(rare)

*FROM SERIES 3*
Wall-E Buy & large Atmosphere(2)
Wall-E Collection(2)
Rapunzel's Healing(2)
Chernubergs Power
Violet's Force Field(2)
Disney Tram(2)
Toy Story Blaster
Philipe(2)
Helicopter
Dragon Firework Cannon
Cruella De Vil Car
Danville Sky(3)


*I NEED:*

Tantor
Angus
Tron on the Grid



Thanks!


----------



## Slvchr2000

Just Started playing the game and collecting the power discs. I'm working on series one to Start out with.

What I have to trade 
Alice in wonderland skydome (2) Kahn the horse toy (2) Chrome Damage control (1) Pieces of Eight (1) Bolt's Super Strength (1) Mickey's Car (1) King Candy's Dessert Toppings (1) Sugar Rush Sky (1)

What I am looking for
Nemo's Seascape, rapunzel's kingdom, carl fredricksen's cane, cinderella's coach, Stitch's Blaster


----------



## kate2961

Great trade with DavidGary.  Thank you very much!  

Kate


----------



## kate2961

I keep seeing that people need Tantor.  I have 4 extras.

I would trade Tantor for any one of the following from Series 3:

Sorcerer Mickey
Violet
Chernabog
Dragon Firework Cannon
Woody's Blaster
Cruella's Car

Kate


----------



## KrazyPete

I got my Phineas and Ferb discs in the mail yesterday. That was pretty quick shipping! Thanks DavidGary!

I updated my trading post in this thread.


----------



## Slvchr2000

PaulaVonSchweetz I'm fairly new to these boards so  I can't pm you but that trade sounds good to me.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Hi all,

I *NEED* 6 discs to finish my collection:
Parking Lot Tram [pending trade]
Cruella De Vil's Car 
Phillipe [pending trade]
Tantor
Calico Helicopter [pending trade]
Toy Story Mania Blaster

I will trade 2 for 1 of the Series 1 discs for one of the Series 3 i need.
This is what i *HAVE TO TRADE*
Series 1:
Bolts Super Strength
Fix it Felix's Repair Power x2
Chrome's Armor Shield
Cinderella's Coach x3
Kahn x5
Carl Fredricksen's Cane x5
Sugar Rush Sky x2
Alice's Wonderland x3
Marlin's Reef x3
Nemo's Seascape x2
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky x5
Mickey's Car x1

TRU Exclusive:
Captain Hook's Ship
Merlin's Summon's (2 for 1 trade to get this)

Series 3:
Chernabog's Power x2
Violet's Force Field [pending trade]
Walle's Collection (terrain)
(RARE) Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher (2 for 1 trade to get this) [pending trade]


Please PM me if you are interested and have a magical day!!


----------



## KrazyPete

Thanks MonsterWDWmom for the fast trade! The Ratatouille stamp on the envelope was a nice touch.


----------



## CHIdadOF3

Worked out a few trades recently.  Here's my updated list:


*I HAVE TO TRADE:*

*Toys R Us discs*
Zurg's Wrath TRU (1)
Stitch Surfboard TRU (1)
TRON On The Grid TRU (1) _(trade pending)_
TRON Interface TRU (1)

*Series 1*
Pieces of Eight (1)
Cinderella's Coach (5)
Kahn the Horse (2)
Stitch's Blaster (1)
Carl Fredricksen's Cane (1)
Alice Texture Set (2)
Alice Skydome (3)
Finding Nemo Texture (1)
Finding Nemo Skydome (4)
Tangled Texture (1)
Tangled Skydome (1)
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster (1)
Abu as Elephant (2)

*Series 2*
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck (1)
Headless Horseman Horse (2)
Frozen Flourish (2)
Electric Mayhem Bus (2)
TRON User Control (1)

*Series 3*
Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher (1)
Violet's Force Field (1)
Buy N Large Atmosphere (1)
Danville Sky (1)

*I NEED THE FOLLOWING:*

*Series 3*
Rapunzel's Healing _(trade pending)_
Chernabog's Power _(trade pending)_
Dragon Firework Cannon _(trade pending)_
Phillippe _(trade pending)_
Calico's Helicopter _(trade pending)_
Parking Lot Tram _(trade pending)_
Toy Story Mania Blaster _(trade pending)_
Wall-E's Collection
Angus


Contact me if interested.  Thanks!


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

KrazyPete, thanks for the trade! Got it 2 days ago, came in great shape


----------



## CHIdadOF3

Great trade with liam9251980!  Discs arrived today - thanks!  Please let me know when you receive yours.


----------



## chodge

updated see new post =)


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

chodge said:


> Take a look.  Thanks! -------------------------------------------------  Needs	Disc Need	Parking Lot Tram Need	Angus Need	Phillipe Need	Tantor Need	Calico Helicopter Need	Dragon Firework Cannon Need	Buy N Large Atmosphere Need	WALL-E's Collection Need	Danville Sky Need	Tri-State Area Terrain Need	Merlin's Summon  Have	Disc 2	Fix-It Felix's*Repair Power 3	C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield 2	Pieces of Eight 4	Mickey's Car 1	Cinderella's Coach 1	Khan 5	Abu the Elephant 4	Dumbo the Flying Elephant 3	Stitch's Blaster 4	Carl Fredricksen's Cane 1	Alice's Wonderland 1	Tulgey Wood 1	Marlin's Reef 3	Rapunzel's Kingdom 2	King Candy's Dessert Toppings 1	Electric Mayhem Bus 1	Hangin' Ten Stitch With Surfboard 1	Chill in the Air 1	Frozen Flourish 1	Cruella De Vil's Car 4	WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher 1	Emperor Zurg's Wrath



I have Danville Sky and need Cruella De Vil's Car


----------



## RustyPelican

If anyone needs WallE jetpack, I have several! Using the thumbnail trick at various Targets in Kentucky, I bought seven packs having "rare" discs in them. Every single one was a Wall E jetpack! Send me a private message if you want one. I need all from series 3 except chernabogs power, Bolt's helicopter, and (obviously) Wall E's jet pack.


----------



## chris1013

*Discs for Trade*:

Series 1:
Bolt's Super Strength
Fix It Felix's Repair
Chrome Armor Shield
Carl's Cane
Sugar Rush Sky

Series 2:
Stitch's Surfboard
Frozen Flourish
Chill in the Air
Jolly Roger

Series 3:
Parking Lot Tram
Dragon Firework Cannon

*Looking for:*
Chernabog's Strength
Rapunzel's Healing
Violet's Force Field
Cruella De Vil's Car
Calico Helicopter
Philppe
Tantor
Angus
Toy Story Mania Blaster
Buy N Large Atmosphere
Wall E Jetpack


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Successful trade with CarsFan1122!! Thanks again!


----------



## Qmaz246

Hey guys, I need help defining this disc. I couldn't find it anywhere online, and the Model # is Unidentified. Any Help?:


----------



## KrazyPete

Qmaz246 said:


> Hey guys, I need help defining this disc. I couldn't find it anywhere online, and the Model # is Unidentified. Any Help?:


Calico Copter


----------



## chodge

Need
Calico Helicopter

Have
2 - Fix-It Felix's*Repair Power
3 - C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
2 - Pieces of Eight
4 - Mickey's Car
1 - Cinderella's Coach
1 - Khan
5 - Abu the Elephant
4 - Dumbo the Flying Elephant
3 - Stitch's Blaster
4 - Carl Fredricksen's Cane
1 - Alice's Wonderland
1 - Tulgey Wood
1 - Marlin's Reef
3 - Rapunzel's Kingdom
2 - King Candy's Dessert Toppings
1 - Electric Mayhem Bus
1 - Hangin' Ten Stitch With Surfboard
1 - Chill in the Air
1 - Frozen Flourish
1 - Parking Lot Tram
4 - WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher
1 - Danville Sky
1 - Emperor Zurg's Wrath


----------



## chodge

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I have Danville Sky and need Cruella De Vil's Car



Thanks, but we managed to pick a couple o those up this morning.  I made a new updated post.


----------



## Qmaz246

KrazyPete said:


> Calico Copter



I don't understand this then.....


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Qmaz246 said:


> I don't understand this then.....



Looks like maybe something changed between concept art and production.  all the ones I see for sale on ebay look like the photo you posted.  I don't remember Bolt well enough to know which one is accurate (or if maybe there were two different helicopters in the movie).  But it seems what you have in hand is what everyone else has, too.  

So, is it fun when you play with it in the game?  My favorite is still the Dumbo ride vehicle!


----------



## Qmaz246

DreamIsaWish said:


> Looks like maybe something changed between concept art and production.  all the ones I see for sale on ebay look like the photo you posted.  I don't remember Bolt well enough to know which one is accurate (or if maybe there were two different helicopters in the movie).  But it seems what you have in hand is what everyone else has, too.
> 
> So, is it fun when you play with it in the game?  My favorite is still the Dumbo ride vehicle!



Its basically the army helicopter with a different design


----------



## CMFlis

Someone please take this Wreck It Ralph King Candy's Dessert Toppings Series 1 disc! Actually I have two of them but I haven't gotten the skydome disc yet! I also have an extra Fix-it Felix and Tron The Grid (Skydome). About to go buy a bunch more while they are on sale at TRU


----------



## dayman825

Here is my updated list...
I have...
Series 1..
Bolt's Super Strength x3
Mickey's Car x4
Cinderella's Coach x3
Khan
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
Tugley Wood
Alice's Wonderland x2
Nemo's Seascape x2

Series 2..
Headless Horseman's Horse
Victor's Experiments x3

Series 3..
Tri-State Area Terrain x2
Danville sky
Cruella De Vil's Car
Disney Parks Parking Lot Tram
Phillipe x4
Calico Helicopter
Angus (trade pending)
Toy Story Blaster x2
Buy N Large Atmosphere x2
Tantor
Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher

Need...
Series 3..
Dragon Fire Cannon
Violet's Forcefield (trade pending)


Will trade multiples discs for what i need
Please include email address with any offer...cant respond to private messages


----------



## CHIdadOF3

dayman825 said:


> Here is my updated list...
> I have...
> Series 1..
> Bolt's Super Strength x3
> Mickey's Car x4
> Cinderella's Coach x3
> Khan
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> Tugley Wood
> Alice's Wonderland x2
> Nemo's Seascape x2
> 
> Series 2..
> Headless Horseman's Horse
> Victor's Experiments x3
> 
> Series 3..
> Tri-State Area Terrain x2
> Danville sky
> Cruella De Vil's Car
> Disney Parks Parking Lot Tram
> Phillipe x4
> Calico Helicopter
> Angus
> Toy Story Blaster x2
> Buy N Large Atmosphere x2
> Tantor
> Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher
> 
> Need...
> Series 3..
> Dragon Fire Cannon
> Violet's Forcefield
> 
> 
> Will trade multiples discs for what i need



Just sent you a PM.


----------



## dayman825

CHIdadOF3 said:


> Just sent you a PM.



CHIdadOF3...i cant seem to respond to pm or post my email address...please pm me again with your email...thanks


----------



## CHIdadOF3

dayman825 said:


> CHIdadOF3...i cant seem to respond to pm or post my email address...please pm me again with your email...thanks



Sent you another PM with my email address.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

*I have:*

_Common Discs_

1 Bolt's Super Strength
2 Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
4 Mickey's Car
4 Cinderella's Coach
2 Kahn
1 Stitch's Blaster
5 Carl Fredricksen's Cane
1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
4 Sugar Rush Sky
4 Alice's Wonderland
1 Tulgey Wood
1 Marlin's Reef
1 Nemo's Seascape
3 Rapunzel's Kingdom
1 User Control Disc
1 Mike's New Car
6 Frozen Flourish
4 Halloween Town Sky
1 Danville Sky

_Rare Discs_ (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)

1 Dumbo the Flying Elephant
1 Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive)
1 User Control (TRU Exclusive)
2 Emperor Zurg's Wrath
5 Captain Hook's Ship/Jolly Roger
1 TRON Interface
1 Electric Mayhem Bus
2 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher 

Blind pack of TRU Exclusive On The GRID + 1 mystery disc

*I need:*
3 Ralph's Power of Destruction
3 Electro-Charge
3 Star Command Shield
3 Violet's Force Field
2 Rapunzel's Healing
2 Sorcerer Mickey's Hat
2 Angus
2 Cruella De Vil's Car
1 Calico Helicopter
2 Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere
2 WALL-E's Collection
2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser
1 Merlin's Summon

PM me for trades


----------



## vitani88

*Have*
Dragon Cannon
Violet's Forcefield 
Danville Sky
Dumbo
Jolly Roger
Fix it Felix's Repair Power
Bolt's Super Strength x2
Tulgey Wood
Sugar Rush Sky (Wreck-it-Ralph Skydome)


*Need *
Abu the Elephant
Stitch's Blaster
Ralph's Power of Destruction
Star Command Shield


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Hi all,

I *NEED* 6 discs to finish my collection:
Cruella De Vil's Car 
Tantor
Toy Story Mania Blaster

I* will trade 2 for 1 of the Series 1 discs for one of the Series 3 i need.*
This is what i *HAVE TO TRADE*
Series 1:
Bolts Super Strength
Fix it Felix's Repair Power x2
Chrome's Armor Shield
Cinderella's Coach x3
Kahn x5
Carl Fredricksen's Cane x5
Sugar Rush Sky x2
Alice's Wonderland x3
Marlin's Reef x3
Nemo's Seascape x2
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky x5
Mickey's Car x1

TRU Exclusive:
Captain Hook's Ship
Merlin's Summon's (2 for 1 trade to get this)

Series 3:
Chernabog's Power x2
Walle's Collection (terrain)


Please PM me if you are interested and have a magical day!!


----------



## dayman825

Hey Vitani88...want to do that trade...pm me your e-mail since i cant respond to pm


----------



## crewser

Ok I still need 5 of the Series 3 Disc here is the ones I need and the ones I have for trade

Series 3 Needs


Mickey's Sorcerers Hat

Have to Trade

Series 1

Mickey's Car x2
Pieces of Eight x 3
Cinderella's Coach x4
Kahn the Horse
Stitch's Blaster x2
King Candy's Dessert Toppings 
Rapunzel's Kingdom
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky 
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
Toys 'R Us Exclusive Mike's New Car x5
Toys 'R Us Exclusive Tron User Control x5
Toys 'R Us Exclusive Zurg x2
Toys 'R Us Exclusive Scrooge McDuck Lucky Dime x2
Toys 'R Us Exclusive Tron - Interface

Series 2

Mike's New Car

Series 3

Angus x3
Tantor
Dragon Firework Cannon 
Wall-e's Collection x2
Tri-State Area Terrain
Danville Sky x2


----------



## dayman825

Hey vitani88...i dont have any extras of the discs you need


----------



## dayman825

Hey crewser...pm me your email...i have a few of the discs you need


----------



## CHIdadOF3

Great trade with kalliyan1!  Thanks and enjoy the discs!


----------



## kalliyan1

Great Trade with CHIdadof3!!  Very quick shipping.  Thanks


----------



## kazeegal14

Available Discs to Trade:

Mickey's Car (3)
King Candy's Dessert Toppings (1)
Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-Inator!(1)
Frozen Flourish (1)
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck (1)
Carl Fredrickson's Cane (1)


Wish List:

Marlin's Reef
Wall E's Collection
Maximus
Phillipe
Dumbo
Sugar Sky Rush
Victor's Experiments
Halloween Town Sky
Tri State Area Terrain
Danville Sky


Please contact me if interested!


----------



## kazeegal14

@DisneyInfinityFan I would like to talk to you about trading but I can't PM until I have 10 posts!


----------



## DavidGary

kazeegal14 said:


> Available Discs to Trade:
> 
> Mickey's Car (3)
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings (1)
> Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-Inator!(1)
> Frozen Flourish (1)
> Pizza Planet Delivery Truck (1)
> Carl Fredrickson's Cane (1)
> 
> 
> Wish List:
> 
> Marlin's Reef
> Wall E's Collection
> Maximus
> Phillipe
> Dumbo
> Sugar Sky Rush
> Victor's Experiments
> Halloween Town Sky
> Tri State Area Terrain
> Danville Sky
> 
> 
> Please contact me if interested!



I have a Tri-State. You still have the Pizza Truck?


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Great trade with *MAMMAZ*!!

Thank you


----------



## chris1013

Great trade with Slvchr2000. Thanks again!


----------



## Hooeyhosit

Hey everyone! Here's a new trade list.

Here's what I need:

Parking Lot Tram
Phillipe
Calico Helicopter
Dragon Firework Cannon
Toy Story Mania Blaster

Toys R Us Exclusives
Merlin's Summon				
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser

I have for trade:
Rapunzel's Healing
Buy N Large Atmosphere
Tri State Area Terrain


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Hi everyone here are some more discs that I have up for trade:

Condorman Wing Glider (2)
Mikes new car (2)
Chill in the air (1)
Electric Mayhem bus (2)
Halloween Town Sky (1)
Jack Scary decorations (1)
Headless horsemans horse (1)
Flamingo Croquet mallet (1)
Pizza Planet Delivery truck (1)
Sugar Rush Sky (1) 

Want:
Star Command Shield
Chernabog's Power
Bolt's Super Strength
C.H.R.O.M.E Armour shield
Marlin's reef 
Rapunzel Birthday Sky 
Sorcerer Mickey's Hat

Reply or PM me is interested!


----------



## dayman825

Great trade with ChidadOf3


----------



## kazeegal14

If anyone is interested in a trade and has Marlins Reef please let me know


----------



## kazeegal14

DavidGary said:


> I have a Tri-State. You still have the Pizza Truck?



Yes I do! Pizza truck still available


----------



## kazeegal14

Hooeyhosit said:


> Hey everyone! Here's a new trade list.
> 
> Here's what I need:
> 
> Parking Lot Tram
> Phillipe
> Calico Helicopter
> Dragon Firework Cannon
> Toy Story Mania Blaster
> 
> Toys R Us Exclusives
> Merlin's Summon
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser
> 
> I have for trade:
> Rapunzel's Healing
> Buy N Large Atmosphere
> Tri State Area Terrain














I have Merlin would trade for Buy N Large or Healing Power


----------



## kazeegal14

vitani88 said:


> *Have*
> Dragon Cannon
> Violet's Forcefield
> Danville Sky
> Dumbo
> Jolly Roger
> Fix it Felix's Repair Power
> Bolt's Super Strength x2
> Tulgey Wood
> Sugar Rush Sky (Wreck-it-Ralph Skydome)
> 
> 
> *Need *
> Abu the Elephant
> Stitch's Blaster
> Ralph's Power of Destruction
> Star Command Shield











Still looking for  Ralph Power of Destruction?


----------



## Slvchr2000

great trade with chris1013 and rustypelican


----------



## CHIdadOF3

dayman825 said:


> Great trade with ChidadOf3



Great trade with *dayman825*!  Good communication and fast shipping.  Very easy to work with.  Thanks and hope we can work together again in the future.


----------



## CHIdadOF3

Here's my updated list:

*I NEED THE FOLLOWING:*

Merlin's Summon

I'm willing to trade up to 4 commons or 2 rares (or any combo) for this disc!  Absolutely the last disc my kids need and I really don't want to stand in TRU searching through packs.

*I HAVE TO TRADE:*

*Toys R Us discs*
Zurg's Wrath TRU (1)
Stitch Surfboard TRU (1)
TRON Interface TRU (1)

*Series 1*
Pieces of Eight (1)
Cinderella's Coach (5)
Kahn the Horse (2)
Stitch's Blaster (1)
Carl Fredricksen's Cane (1)
Alice Texture Set (2)
Alice Skydome (3)
Finding Nemo Texture (1)
Finding Nemo Skydome (4)
Tangled Texture (1)
Tangled Skydome (1)
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster (1)
Abu as Elephant (2)

*Series 2*
Headless Horseman Horse (2)
Frozen Flourish (2)
Electric Mayhem Bus (2)
TRON User Control (1)

*Series 3*
Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher (1)
Buy N Large Atmosphere (1)
Danville Sky (1)
TriState Area (2)
Toy Story Mania Blaster (1)



Contact me if interested.  Thanks!


----------



## sookie

Hi, I'm looking to trade for a Tantor from series 3. Please message me if interested. 

I have the following to trade. 

Series 1
1 Bolts Super Strength
2 Fix It Felixs Repair Power 
1 Chromes Armor Shield 
3 Pieces of Eight 
1 Kahn the Horse 
2 Stitchs Blaster 
1 Marlins Reef 
1 Nemos Seascape
3 King Candys Dessert Toppings
1 Sugar Rush Sky
2 Alices Tugley Wood

Series 2
2 Ralphs Power of Destruction 
1 Tron User Control
1 Electro-Charge
2 Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
1 Hangin Ten Stitch with Surfboard (regular)
1 Frozen Flourish
1 New Holland Skyline 
1 Jacks Scary Decorations  

Series 3
1 Cruella De Vils Car 
1 Danville Sky


----------



## kazeegal14

CHIdadOF3 said:


> Here's my updated list:
> 
> *I NEED THE FOLLOWING:*
> 
> Merlin's Summon
> 
> I'm willing to trade up to 4 commons or 2 rares (or any combo) for this disc!  Absolutely the last disc my kids need and I really don't want to stand in TRU searching through packs.
> 
> *I HAVE TO TRADE:*
> 
> *Toys R Us discs*
> Zurg's Wrath TRU (1)
> Stitch Surfboard TRU (1)
> TRON Interface TRU (1)
> 
> *Series 1*
> Pieces of Eight (1)
> Cinderella's Coach (5)
> Kahn the Horse (2)
> Stitch's Blaster (1)
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane (1)
> Alice Texture Set (2)
> Alice Skydome (3)
> Finding Nemo Texture (1)
> Finding Nemo Skydome (4)
> Tangled Texture (1)
> Tangled Skydome (1)
> Buzz Lightyear Astro Blaster (1)
> Abu as Elephant (2)
> 
> *Series 2*
> Headless Horseman Horse (2)
> Frozen Flourish (2)
> Electric Mayhem Bus (2)
> TRON User Control (1)
> 
> *Series 3*
> Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher (1)
> Buy N Large Atmosphere (1)
> Danville Sky (1)
> TriState Area (2)
> Toy Story Mania Blaster (1)
> 
> 
> 
> Contact me if interested.  Thanks!



I have it....message me your email since I can't respond yet and I will contact you


----------



## kazeegal14

sookie said:


> Hi, I'm looking to trade for a Tantor from series 3. Please message me if interested.
> 
> I have the following to trade.
> 
> Series 1
> 1 Bolts Super Strength
> 2 Fix It Felixs Repair Power
> 1 Chromes Armor Shield
> 3 Pieces of Eight
> 1 Kahn the Horse
> 2 Stitchs Blaster
> 1 Marlins Reef
> 1 Nemos Seascape
> 3 King Candys Dessert Toppings
> 1 Sugar Rush Sky
> 2 Alices Tugley Wood
> 
> Series 2
> 2 Ralphs Power of Destruction
> 1 Tron User Control
> 1 Electro-Charge
> 2 Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> 1 Hangin Ten Stitch with Surfboard (regular)
> 1 Frozen Flourish
> 1 New Holland Skyline
> 1 Jacks Scary Decorations
> 
> Series 3
> 1 Cruella De Vils Car
> 
> 1 Danville Sky





I have Tantor. Message me your email since I can't send messages yet


----------



## RustyPelican

I need an Angus (Merida's horse). Have lots of Wall E Jetpacks and a few other older discs I could trade. Direct message if you've got an Angus disc you want to trade.


----------



## crewser

Great trade with dayman825 Thanks


----------



## RustyPelican

Slvchr2000 said:


> great trade with chris1013 and rustypelican



Thanks Slvrchr2000 for a great trade!


----------



## dayman825

Great trade with crewser!!


----------



## kazeegal14

Update on Discs would like and ones I have to trade. Please contact me if you can help!



HAVE:

Series 1

Bolts Super Strength - 2
CHROMES Armor Shield - 1
Pieces of Eight -3
Sugar Rush Sky - 2
Cinderellas Coach - 2
Mickeys Car - 5
Tulgey Wood - 2
Rapunzels Kingdom  - 1






Series 2

Ralphs Power of Destruction- 2
Star Command Shield - 1
User Control - 3
Pizza Planet Truck - 4
Frozen Flourish - 2
Chill in the Air - 3
Captain Hook Ship  - 2


Series Three

Violets Forcefield - 4
Tantor - 3
Angus - 2
Chernabogs Strenghth - 4
Dragon Firework Cannon - 2



Special - 

Captain Hook's Ship - 3
Tron Interface - 4
User Control - 2
Merlin's Summon - 3






WANT


Series 1

Dumbo


Series 2

Electro Charge
Maximus (Trade Pending)
Stitchs Surfboard






Series 3 

Rapunzels Healing
Cruella De Vils Car
Phillippe
Tri State Arena


Please message me!


----------



## sanfran22

Hooeyhosit said:


> Hey everyone! Here's a new trade list.  Here's what I need:  Parking Lot Tram Phillipe Calico Helicopter Dragon Firework Cannon Toy Story Mania Blaster  Toys R Us Exclusives Merlin's Summon C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser  I have for trade: Rapunzel's Healing Buy N Large Atmosphere Tri State Area Terrain


I have an extra helicopter. I could use the wall e atmosphere. Lmk if interested!


----------



## sanfran22

MonsterWDWmom said:


> Hi everyone here are some more discs that I have up for trade:  Condorman Wing Glider (2) Mikes new car (2) Chill in the air (1) Electric Mayhem bus (2) Halloween Town Sky (1) Jack Scary decorations (1) Headless horsemans horse (1) Flamingo Croquet mallet (1) Pizza Planet Delivery truck (1) Sugar Rush Sky (1)  Want: Star Command Shield Chernabog's Power Bolt's Super Strength C.H.R.O.M.E Armour shield Marlin's reef Rapunzel Birthday Sky Sorcerer Mickey's Hat  Reply or PM me is interested!


I have bolt and rapunzels sky. I need both halloween ones if interested...lmk


----------



## carolinainmymind

Hi all,  Every time I think we're almost done with these...I realize we're not  I finally reviewed the collection and am hoping to see if anyone is looking to trade the following...

*Discs we need (in priority order)*
Phillipe (Series 3)
WallE Collection (Series 3)
Chernabog (Series 3)
Rapunzel (Series 3)
Violet (Series 3)
Cruella's Car (Series 3)
1 copy of any of the Series 2 Ability Discs (Ralph, Doofenschmirtz, Star Command, ElectroCharge Frankenweenie)

_Discs we can trade..._

From Series 1
Bolt
Felix
Pieces of Eight/Jack Sparrow
Stitch's Blaster
Rapunzel Sky & Texture
Alice Sky & Texture
Ralph Sky & Texture
Nemo Texture
Mickey's Car
Mulan's Horse
Cinderella's Carriage
Dumbo
Most of the TRU Exclusives from Series 1/2 (Mike's Car, Peter Pan's Ship, Stitch's Surfboard...we might also have a couple others if there's one you are looking for let me know)

Series 2
The Frozens

Series 3
WallE BuyNLarge
Tantor
WallE Extinguisher
Toy Story Woody's Blaster
Angus
Phineas Danville
Phineas Tri State


----------



## sanfran22

Double post


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

We are pretty new to 
Infinity, how do you all know which discs you need or are missing? Is there a master list somewhere? TIA!


----------



## CHIdadOF3

DisneyMommyMichelle said:
			
		

> We are pretty new to
> Infinity, how do you all know which discs you need or are missing? Is there a master list somewhere? TIA!



There are a couple ways.   In the game,  if you go to the Hall of Heroes and run around inside the Hall, there is a spot on the floor for each disc.   You can see which ones you have registered and which ones you are missing.   Not the easiest way to compile your list but probably the most fun. 

Another way,  and I hope it's cool to post this link since it's informational,  is to go to http://disneyinfinity.wikia.com/wiki/Power_Discs.  You can see the complete list broken down by series,  including the Toys R Us exclusives.   Hope this helps!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

CHIdadOF3 said:


> There are a couple ways.   In the game,  if you go to the Hall of Heroes and run around inside the Hall, there is a spot on the floor for each disc.   You can see which ones you have registered and which ones you are missing.   Not the easiest way to compile your list but probably the most fun.
> 
> Another way,  and I hope it's cool to post this link since it's informational,  is to go to http://disneyinfinity.wikia.com/wiki/Power_Discs.  You can see the complete list broken down by series,  including the Toys R Us exclusives.   Hope this helps!



Thank you so much!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## liam9251980

Great to trade with great people in this forum!  Thanks for trading CHIdadOF3.


----------



## Slvchr2000

Great trade with SABeasley98 and DisneyInfinityFan


----------



## santadog

Have many power discs for trade, and a few that I need.
If interested in trading, just message me.
I'll trade one for one on commons, rares will work out on an individual basis.

Series one
Bolt's Super Strength (x2)
Fix It Felix's Repair Power (X2)
Mickey's Car (x1)
Kahn (x2)
Stitch's Blaster (x3)
Carl Fredricksen's Cane (x1)
Alice's Wonderland (x1)
Nemo's Seascape (x2)
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (x1)
Rapunzel's Kingdom (x3)

Series 2
Maximus (x2)
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck (x1)

Series 3
Danville Sky (x1)
Disney Parks Parking Lot Tram (x1)

TRU Exclusive
MERLIN'S SUMMON (x4)
Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime (x2)
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage (X1)


*Needed*
Series One
Marlin's Reef (trade Pending)
Abu as Elephant (rare)(trade Pending)
Dumbo Ride (rare)(trade Pending)
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle (rare)

Series 2
Frankenweenie Electro-charge
Frozen Flourish (trade pending)
Victor's Experiments

Series 3
Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere(trade pending)
Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher (rare)(trade pending)

If I have several you want, LMK: I'll trade 6 commons for a needed figure
Barbossa
Dash
Mike
Violet


----------



## DavidGary

kazeegal14 said:


> Yes I do! Pizza truck still available



Let's trade. PM me for address.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

MonsterWDWmom said:


> Hi everyone here are some more discs that I have up for trade:
> 
> Condorman Wing Glider (2)
> Mikes new car (2)
> Chill in the air (1)
> Electric Mayhem bus (2)
> Halloween Town Sky (1)
> Jack Scary decorations (1)
> Headless horsemans horse (1)
> Flamingo Croquet mallet (1)
> Pizza Planet Delivery truck (1)
> Sugar Rush Sky (1)
> 
> Want:
> Star Command Shield
> Chernabog's Power
> Bolt's Super Strength
> C.H.R.O.M.E Armour shield
> Marlin's reef
> Rapunzel Birthday Sky
> Sorcerer Mickey's Hat
> 
> Reply or PM me is interested!



Just thought I would give an update:

*I don't have anymore:*
Electric Mayhem bus (2)
Halloween Town Sky
Mikes New Car

*New For Trade:*
New Holland Town Sky
Rapunzel Healing Power

*Need*

Chernabog's Power
Marlin's reef
Sorcerer Mickey's Hat

PM me if interested!


----------



## wnt1mor

Hi everyone! Looking for the last 2 discs my kids need to complete their collection. I am willing to trade more than 1 disc for the discs we need. 

*Have:*

*Series 1*
Mickey's Car  (x2)
Rapunzel's Kingdom (x2)
C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield


*Series 2*
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Frozen Flourish (x2)
Chill In The Air
New Holland Skyline
Victor's Experiments (x3)
Hook's Ship


*Series 3*
Toy Story Mania Blaster 



*Need:*


*Series 1*
Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster


*Toys R Us Exclusives*
Merlin's Summon



 Thanks for looking!

Even though I'm new to trading here, I can provide feedback from Ebay if necessary. Just ask!


----------



## Mtthatsme

Hey guys been a while since i've been on but here is what I have

for trade

series 1
bolt's superstrength x1
pieces of eight x1
mickey's car x1
alice's wonderland x1
marlin's reef x2
rapunzel's kingdom x1

series 2
electro-charge x2
user control x2
headless horseman's horse x1
new holland skyline x1
victor's experiment x3
condor wings (rare) x2
hook's ship (rare) x2

series 3
calico helicopter x3
tantor x2
buy 'n' large atmosphere x1
tri state area terrain x3
danville sky x2
wall-e fire extiquisher (rare) x3

NEED

series 3
disney parks parking lot tram
phillipe
toy story mania blaster

if your interested in trading PM or post back i check on here almost everyday


----------



## kazeegal14

I accidentally cleared out my inbox and have lost everyone's name I have traded with! I know I received Kahn/Nemo textures as well as Haloween Sky, Stich's Blaster, Mike's New Car, Muppets Bus...ummm I think there are more. My apologizes for not having screenames! (I am embarrassed) but a BIG THANK YOU! Wall E's Collection is another one I received.


----------



## tatytter19

I am new here. I have posted my list (looks like I need a lot more than I thought). Any  help is appreciated greatly!


To Trade:

Mickey's Car
Carl Fredricksen's Cane
King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Ralph's Power of Destruction 
Mike's New Car
Frozen Flourish
Danville Sky
Tri State Area
Wall E's Jet
Tantor 
Headless Horseman
Cruella's Car
Merlin's Summon
User Control
Tron Sky
Captain Hook's Ship
Calico Helicopter


Need:

Dumbo (Trade Pending)
Buzz's Astro Blaster (I may have the wrong name)
Electro-Charge
Stitch's Surfbord
Condor
Chernabog's Strength
Rapunzel's Healing
Violet's Forcefield
Mickey's Sorcerer Hat
Phillipe
Tram
Angus
Toy Story Mania Blaster
Firework Cannon
On the Grid


----------



## wnt1mor

kazeegal14 said:


> I accidentally cleared out my inbox and have lost everyone's name I have traded with! I know I received Kahn/Nemo textures as well as Haloween Sky, Stich's Blaster, Mike's New Car, Muppets Bus...ummm I think there are more. My apologizes for not having screenames! (I am embarrassed) but a BIG THANK YOU! Wall E's Collection is another one I received.



I just wanted to let you know I received your PM about a trade but since I'm new I can't send you one back! Trying to fill my post quota so hang on and I'll get to you as soon as I can, lol.


----------



## tatytter19

Also I don't have private messaging yet so either email me in a private message your address or just reply on the board. Thanks!


----------



## lightwriter

tatytter19 I have a rare Dumbo to trade for your Tron Sky.  Let me know if it works for you.
lightwriter


----------



## lightwriter

Hello Santadog!  I have two of the rare discs you are looking for, Dumbo and Abu.  I will trade 2 for 1, commons for rare.  I'm interested in your Nemo Seascape, Angus, Dragon Firework Cannon and Disney Tram.  Will that work for you?
lightwriter


----------



## liahunt35

Here is my collection. Any help is GREATLY appreciated. Please send me your email in a private message since I can't send messages yet. Thanks!


To Trade:


Series 1:


Bolt's Super Strength (3)
Fix It Felix's Repair (2)
CHROME's Armor Shield (2)
Pieces of Eight (4)
Mickey's Car (3)
Cinderella's Coach (1)
Kahn (2)
Stitch's Blaser (2)
Carl Fredricksen's Cane (2)
King Candy's Dessert Toppings (4)
Sugar Rush Sky (2)
Alice's Sky (1)
Alices's Textures (3)
Nemo's Sky (4)
Nemo's Textures (2)
Rapunzel's Kingdom (1)
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (2)
Dumbo (2) (Trade Pending)
Abu as an Elephant (2)


Series 2:

Ralph's Power of Distruction (2)
Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-Inator (3)
Electro-Charge (1)
Star Command Shield (2)
User Control (1)
Pizza Planet Truck (3)
Flamingo Mallet (2)
Mike's New Car (3)
Frozen Flourish (2)
Chill in the Air (1)
New Holland Sky (3)
Victor's Experiments (1)
Halloween Town Sky (2)
Jack's Scary Decorations (3)
Muppet Bus (2) (Trade Pending)
Captain Hook's Ship (4)


Series 3:

Violet's Forcefield (2) (Trade Pending)
Cruella's Car (2) (Trade Pending)
Tram (1)
Calico Helicopter (3)
Tantor (3) (Trade Pending)
Stitch's Blaster (2)
Wall E's Collection (3)
Buy N Large Atmosphere (1)
Danville Sky (2)
Tri State Area (3)
Wall E's Fire Extinguisher (1)
Toy Box Blaster (2) (Trade Pending)


Toys R Us Exclusive:

Merlin's Summon (2) (Trade Pending)
Tron Sky (3)

Need:

Astro Blaster's Space Cruiser
Maximus
Headless Horseman's Horse (Trade Pending)
Stitch's Surfboard (Trade Pending)
Condor Flier (Trade Pending)
Chernabog's Strength (Trade Pending)
Rapunzel's Healing Power (Trade Pending)
Mickey's Sourcer Hat (Trade Pending)
Phillipe (Trade Pending)
Angus
Dragon Firework Cannon (Trade Pending)
Tron's Textures
Scrooge's Money (Trade Pending)
Zeurig's Wrath (Trade Pending)
CHROME Damage Increaser (Trade Pending)


----------



## KrazyPete

*This is what I have to trade:*
Mickey's Car (series 1) 
Car Fredericken's Cane (series 1)
Ralph's Power of Destruction (series 2)
Frozen Flourish Terrain (series 2)

*This is what I need:*
Cinderella's Coach (series 1)
King Candy's Dessert Toppings (series 1)
Alice's Wonderland (series 1)
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (series 1)
Electro-Charge (series 2)
Star Command Shield (series 2)
Headless Horesman's Horse (series 2)
*Hangin' Ten Stitch w Surfboard* (series 2 or TRU exclusive)
*Mike's New Car* (series 2 or TRU exclusive)
Chill in the Air (series 2)
New Holland Sky (series 2)
Victor's Experiments (series 2)
Jack's Scary Decorations (series 2)
*Mickeys Sorcerer Hat* (series 3)
Rapunzels Healing (series 3)
Dragon Firework Cannon (series 3)
Tantor (series 3)
Phillipe (series 3)
Angus (series 3)
*Calico Helicopter* (series 3)
Cruella De Vils Car (series 3)
Wall-Es Collection (series 3)
Buy N Large Atmosphere (series 3)
Disney Parks Parking Lot Tram (series 3)
*Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime* (TRU exclusive)
Tron On the Gird (TRU exclusive)
Merlin's Summon (TRU exclusive)
CHROME Damage Increaser (TRU exclusive)

Notes:
Stuff that I'm most anxious to get is in *bold green*.

I'm not collecting every variant. For example, I don't think I need two of Stitch's Surfboard unless one is actually better than the other in the game. But, if you're offering a TRU exclusive variant then I would trade something similarly rare.


----------



## liahunt35

I can receive private messages now...all it took was some posting on other Disney boards


----------



## kazeegal14

Great trade with CHIdadOF3


----------



## chris1013

*Discs for Trade:*

Series 1:
Bolt's Super Strength
Fix It Felix's Repair
Chrome Armor Shield
Carl's Cane
Sugar Rush Sky

Series 2:
Frozen Flourish
Chill in the Air
Jolly Roger

Series 3:
Parking Lot Tram
Dragon Firework Cannon
Tri State Area Terrain

*Looking for:
*Chernabog's Strength
Calico Helicopter
Philppe
Tantor
Angus
Toy Story Mania Blaster


----------



## sookie

Thank you kazeegal14 for a successful trade!


----------



## EmilieK

Hi everyone! For my birthday today I got a starter set, some figures and six packs off powerdiscs from my roommates ( can you say best roommates ever ). To early to post when I only have three duplicates? Anyway if somebody by the slimmest chance need some exstremly common ones I have 2 mickeys car and one rapunzel texture one for trade, thanks!


----------



## liahunt35

I have some pending trades going on but it looks like I am only going to need Tron Textures and Astro Blaster to finish my collection. Anybody have these?


----------



## santadog

Thanks to all you great board members, I have pending trades for everything I need to complete my set except for the elusive Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle.
If anyone of you lovely people has one to trade, please let me know, and I'll happily work out a trade with you.


----------



## liahunt35

Thanks for the great trade kazeegal14!


----------



## sookie

Hi Krazy Pete, 

I have Mike's car - he is a rare. I would trade 2 regular discs for him since he is a rare. 

I also have Hangin’ Ten with Stitch (regular disc) and would trade 1 regular for 1 regular disc. I have a list of others available if you want to consider trading. Send me a PM. 


Here is what I have available for trading:

Rare / Lenticular
1 Abu as an Elephant
2 Wall-E Extinguisher
2 Muppet Bus 
1 Mike's New Car
1 Captain Hook's Ship 

Series 1
1 Bolt’s Super Strength
2 Fix It Felix’s Repair Power 
1 Chrome’s Armor Shield 
3 Pieces of Eight 
2 Stitch’s Blaster 
1 Nemo’s Seascape
3 King Candy’s Dessert Toppings
1 Sugar Rush Sky
2 Alice’s Tugley Wood

Series 2
2 Ralph’s Power of Destruction 
1 Tron User Control
1 Electro-Charge
2 Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
1 Hangin Ten Stitch with Surfboard (regular)
1 Frozen Flourish
1 New Holland Skyline 
1 Jack’s Scary Decorations 

Series 3
1 Cruella De Vil’s Car 
1 Danville Sky




KrazyPete said:


> *This is what I have to trade:*
> Mickey's Car (series 1)
> Car Fredericken's Cane (series 1)
> Ralph's Power of Destruction (series 2)
> Frozen Flourish Terrain (series 2)
> 
> *This is what I need:*
> Cinderella's Coach (series 1)
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings (series 1)
> Alice's Wonderland (series 1)
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (series 1)
> Electro-Charge (series 2)
> Star Command Shield (series 2)
> Headless Horesman's Horse (series 2)
> *Hangin' Ten Stitch w Surfboard* (series 2 or TRU exclusive)
> *Mike's New Car* (series 2 or TRU exclusive)
> Chill in the Air (series 2)
> New Holland Sky (series 2)
> Victor's Experiments (series 2)
> Jack's Scary Decorations (series 2)
> *Mickey’s Sorcerer Hat* (series 3)
> Rapunzel’s Healing (series 3)
> Dragon Firework Cannon (series 3)
> Tantor (series 3)
> Phillipe (series 3)
> Angus (series 3)
> *Calico Helicopter* (series 3)
> Cruella De Vil’s Car (series 3)
> Wall-E’s Collection (series 3)
> Buy N Large Atmosphere (series 3)
> Disney Parks Parking Lot Tram (series 3)
> *Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime* (TRU exclusive)
> Tron On the Gird (TRU exclusive)
> Merlin's Summon (TRU exclusive)
> CHROME Damage Increaser (TRU exclusive)
> 
> Notes:
> Stuff that I'm most anxious to get is in *bold green*.
> 
> I'm not collecting every variant. For example, I don't think I need two of Stitch's Surfboard unless one is actually better than the other in the game. But, if you're offering a TRU exclusive variant then I would trade something similarly rare.


----------



## wnt1mor

liahunt35 said:


> I have some pending trades going on but it looks like I am only going to need Tron Textures and Astro Blaster to finish my collection. Anybody have these?





santadog said:


> Thanks to all you great board members, I have pending trades for everything I need to complete my set except for the elusive Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blaster Vehicle.
> If anyone of you lovely people has one to trade, please let me know, and I'll happily work out a trade with you.



Looks like the Astro Blaster disc is one of the harder rares to come by for sure. Add me to the list of folks who need one to finish off their disc collection!


----------



## RustyPelican

Good trade with kazeegal14. Collection officially complete (until something else rolls out).


----------



## santadog

Great trade with MonsterWDWmom, one step closer to completion!


----------



## kazeegal14

Good trade with RustyPelican.....I am glad your set is complete......I feel like mine never will be!


----------



## Alexia0821

Hi, everyone!    We still need five discs to complete our set.  Here is what we have available to trade:

Series One:
C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield
Tulgey Wood x3 (skydome)
Alice's Wonderland (textures)
Cinderella's Coach
Stitch's Blaster
Sugar Rush Sky (skydome)

Series Two:
Frozen Flourish (textures)
Chill in the air (skydome)
Mike's New Car (TRU version)

Series Three:
Dragon Firework Cannon
Violet's Force Field
(trade pending)

In Search Of:
Chernabog's Strength
Cruella De Vil's Car
(trade pending)
Disney Parks Parking Lot Tram
Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere (Wall-E skydome)

Please let me know if anyone is interested in trading!  Thanks!


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Successful trade with Santadog and  Mommee . Thanks for the new discs!!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

*I have:*

_Common Discs_

1 Bolt's Super Strength
2 Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
4 Mickey's Car
4 Cinderella's Coach
2 Kahn
1 Stitch's Blaster
5 Carl Fredricksen's Cane
1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
4 Sugar Rush Sky
4 Alice's Wonderland
1 Tulgey Wood
1 Marlin's Reef
1 Nemo's Seascape
3 Rapunzel's Kingdom
1 User Control Disc
1 Mike's New Car
6 Frozen Flourish -> *trade pending*
4 Halloween Town Sky
1 Chernabog's Power
1 Parking Lot Tram
1 Phillipe
2 Dragon Firework Cannon
1 Danville Sky

_Rare Discs_ (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)

1 Dumbo the Flying Elephant -> *trade pending*
1 Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive)
1 User Control (TRU Exclusive)
2 Emperor Zurg's Wrath
5 Captain Hook's Ship/Jolly Roger
1 TRON Interface
1 Electric Mayhem Bus
2 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher 

Blind pack of TRU Exclusive On The GRID + 1 mystery disc

*I need:*
3 Ralph's Power of Destruction
3 Electro-Charge
3 Star Command Shield
1 Violet's Force Field
1 Sorcerer Mickey's Hat
2 *Angus* -> *1 trade pending*
1 *Cruella De Vil's Car* -> *1 trade pending*
1 Calico Helicopter
1 *Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere* -> *1 trade pending*
2 *WALL-E's Collection*
2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser
1 Merlin's Summon

PM me for trades. The *bold red* discs are my priorities right now.


----------



## CHIdadOF3

Great trades with kazeegal14 and santadog!


----------



## TexasEric

I am looking for a few good trades.  I prefer to do 2-3 discs at a time.  Please take a look and let me know if you are interested!
*
FOR TRADE*
Series 1

Pieces of Eight (2)
Cinderella's Coach
Nemo's Seascape


*WANTED*
Series 1

Abu the Elephant
Series 2

Mayhem Bus
Flamingo Croquet
Condorman Glider

Thanks!


----------



## santadog

Successful Trades with
Slvchr2000
CHIdadOF3
Lightwriter


----------



## Slvchr2000

great trade with santadog


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Great trade with Slvchr2000. Sorry for the late post.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

TexasEric said:


> I am looking for a few good trades.  I prefer to do 2-3 discs at a time.  Please take a look and let me know if you are interested!
> *
> FOR TRADE*
> Series 1
> Pieces of Eight​Cinderella's Coach​Rapunzel's Kingdom​Nemo's Seascape​
> Series 2
> Doofinshmirtz​Pizza Planet​Jack's Scary Decorations​Frozen Flourish​
> Series 3
> Danville Sky​Calico Helicopter​Wall-E's Collection​Angus​Tantor​
> *WANTED*
> Series 1
> Fix-It Felix​Carl's Cane​Abu​Mickey's Car​Stitch's Blaster​Rapunzel' Birthday Sky​Sugar Rush Sky​
> Series 2
> Ralph's Power​Electro-Charge​Mayhem Bus​Hook's Ship​Flamingo Croquet​Condorman Glider​Victor's Experiments​
> Series 3
> Rapunzel Healing​Phillipe​
> Thanks!



I am interested in trading my Carl's Cane, Mickey's Car and Sugar Rush Sky for your Calico Helicopter, Angus and Wall-E's Collection.


----------



## Mazxer

Hi, Am looking for Trades for Series 3 Discs.  Prefer to trade 2 or more discs at a time, since I am in Canada. Please let me know if you are interest. Sorry, not enough credit for IM yet.

To Trade:

Series 1
Bolt's Super Strength X3
C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
Khan
Stitch's Blaster
Carl Fredricksen's Cane X2
Cinderella's Coach
King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Sugar Rush Sky
Tulgey Wood
Marlin's Reef
Rapunzel's Kingdom X2

Series 2
Electro-Charge
Headless Horseman's Horse
Hangin' Ten Stitch 
Chill In The Air
Frozen Flourish X3
Victor's Experiments

Series 3
Sorcerer Mickey's Hat

Rare
Astro Blasters Space Cruiser
Condorman Glider
User Control   X5
Emperor Zurg's Wrath
Mike's New Car X2


Need: (All from Series 3)

Chernabog's Power
Violet's Force Field
Angus 
Philippe
Parking Lot Tram
Calico's Helicopter
Cruella De Ville's Car
Toy Story Mania Blaster
Wall-e's Collection
Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere
Tri-State Area Terrain


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Mazxer said:


> Hi, Am looking for Trades for Series 3 Discs.  Prefer to trade 2 or more discs at a time, since I am in Canada. Please let me know if you are interest. Sorry, not enough credit for IM yet.
> 
> To Trade:
> 
> Series 1
> Bolt's Super Strength X3
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
> Khan
> Stitch's Blaster
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane X2
> Cinderella's Coach
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Tulgey Wood
> Marlin's Reef
> Rapunzel's Kingdom X2
> 
> Series 2
> Electro-Charge
> Headless Horseman's Horse
> Hangin' Ten Stitch
> Chill In The Air
> Frozen Flourish X3
> Victor's Experiments
> 
> Series 3
> Sorcerer Mickey's Hat
> 
> Rare
> Astro Blasters Space Cruiser
> Condorman Glider
> User Control   X5
> Emperor Zurg's Wrath
> Mike's New Car X2
> 
> 
> Need: (All from Series 3)
> 
> Chernabog's Power
> Violet's Force Field
> Angus
> Philippe
> Parking Lot Tram
> Calico's Helicopter
> Cruella De Ville's Car
> Toy Story Mania Blaster
> Wall-e's Collection
> Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere
> Tri-State Area Terrain



Would you be interested in trading Sorcerer Mickey's Hat for Philippe?


----------



## Mazxer

Sorry, MonsterWDWmom, I currently have it pending with someone right now.

To Trade:

Series 1
Bolt's Super Strength X3
C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
Stitch's Blaster
Carl Fredricksen's Cane X2
Cinderella's Coach
King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Sugar Rush Sky
Tulgey Wood
Marlin's Reef
Rapunzel's Kingdom X2

Series 2
Electro-Charge
*Headless Horseman's Horse* - Pending
Hangin' Ten Stitch 
Chill In The Air
Frozen Flourish X3
Victor's Experiments

Series 3
*Sorcerer Mickey's Hat* - Pending

Rare
Condorman Glider
Mike's New Car X2
User Control X5
*Astro Blasters Space Cruiser* - Pending
*Emperor Zurg's Wrath* - Pending


Need: (All from Series 3)

Chernabog's Power
Violet's Force Field
Angus 
Philippe
Toy Story Mania Blaster

*Parking Lot Tram* - Pending
*Calico's Helicopter* - Pending
*Cruella De Ville's Car* - Pending
*Wall-e's Collection* - Pending
*Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere* - Pending
*Tri-State Area Terrain* - Pending


----------



## linkyarmer

Brace yourselves (and your wallets) for Infinity 2.0: Marvel SuperHeroes. Releasing August 2014. 

New Starter pack, new figures, new power discs, Next-gen versions available as well as last-gen (no Wii Classic). 
All figures work with both Original Infinity and Marvel Infinity!

Happy Infinity News Day!  

I predict coming next year, Infinity 3.0: Star Wars


----------



## crainbo

We have the following available:

Series 1
Bolts super strength
Khan

Series 2
Maximus
Victor's experiments

Series 3
Cruella's car


Need:

Series 2
Star command shield

Series 3
Mickeys sorcerers hat
Angus

TRU Chrome disc #9


----------



## TexasEric

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I am interested in trading my Carl's Cane, Mickey's Car and Sugar Rush Sky for your Calico Helicopter, Angus and Wall-E's Collection.



Thank you, but I am really wanting to hold off on trading my series 3 discs until I get Rapunzel's Healing.  I will let you know if that changes.


----------



## Hooeyhosit

Anybody have a Dragon Firework Cannon to trade?
 I have:
Angus
Cruella DeVille's Car
Rapunzel's Healing
Buy N Large Atmosphere
Tri State Terrain
Danville Sky
Alice's Wonderland

Let me know!

*Pending a trade... Angus for the Dragon Cannon*


----------



## chris1013

Hooeyhosit said:
			
		

> Anybody have a Dragon Firework Cannon to trade?
> I have:
> Angus
> Cruella DeVille's Car
> Rapunzel's Healing
> Buy N Large Atmosphere
> Tri State Terrain
> Danville Sky
> Alice's Wonderland
> 
> Let me know!



Yes, I do. I would trade that for Angus. Let me know and I will send you a pm with my email address and we can work out the details


----------



## TexasEric

Hooeyhosit said:


> Anybody have a Dragon Firework Cannon to trade?
> I have:
> Angus
> Cruella DeVille's Car
> Rapunzel's Healing
> Buy N Large Atmosphere
> Tri State Terrain
> Danville Sky
> Alice's Wonderland
> 
> Let me know!



You have a couple items there I am interested in.  Do you need anything else besides Dragon?  I don't have that to trade.


----------



## santadog

I'm not gonna name names, but I am increasingly concerned/convinced that I've been ripped off by someone on this board. I sent off some discs over a week ago, and have not recieved the discs that were to be traded for, and the "trader" is no longer responding to PMs. 
This is a board member who has positive feedback from other traders on the board, so I will continue to hope this is a simple misunderstanding.

If you have someone who wants to trade, and lives in *Newport News, VA* I would proceed with caution.

(I will post the name if I have not received the trade within the week)


----------



## jbaby13

Hi everyone,
This is my first time trading here so please let me know if I am doing something wrong.  The kids traded once before at TRU but we have gotten few more that are duplicates since then.  Here is what they have to trade:
Series 1
Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster - Trade Pending
Tangled Lantern (Skydome)
Alice in Wonderland (Texture Set) x2

Series 3
Mulan Dragon Firework Cannon

The only one that DS says he really wants is Mike's New Car, other then that they don't have many of the series 2 so would probably be open to just about any thing there.

Thanks!


----------



## santadog

jbaby13 said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is my first time trading here so please let me know if I am doing something wrong.  The kids traded once before at TRU but we have gotten few more that are duplicates since then.  Here is what they have to trade:
> Series 1
> Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster
> Tangled Lantern (Skydome)
> Alice in Wonderland (Texture Set) x2
> 
> Series 3
> Mulan Dragon Firework Cannon
> 
> The only one that DS says he really wants is Mike's New Car, other then that they don't have many of the series 2 so would probably be open to just about any thing there.
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome - 
I am in need of your Astro Blaster (it's the only one I need to complete my set!).
I don't have Mike's car to trade, but I have A LOT!
I have:

Series one
Bolt's Super Strength (x2)
Fix It Felix's Repair Power (X2)
Mickey's Car (x1)
Kahn (x2)
Stitch's Blaster (x3)
Carl Fredricksen's Cane (x1)
King Candy's Dessert Toppings (x1)
Alice's Wonderland (x1)
Nemo's Seascape (x3)
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (x1)
Rapunzel's Kingdom (x3)

Series 2 
Maximus (x2)
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck (x1)

Series 3
Danville Sky (x1)

TRU Exclusive
MERLIN'S SUMMON (x4)
Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime (x2)
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage (X1)
I'll gladly trade you a couple of commons, or one TRU exclusive, and one common for the Astro blaster.
LMK!


----------



## jbaby13

Great Santadog!  The kids said they would like Mickey's Car and Pizza Planet Delivery truck.  Ok so this is where I am not sure how it works, do we just PM addresses and then send them off in the mail?

Thanks!




santadog said:


> Welcome -
> I am in need of your Astro Blaster (it's the only one I need to complete my set!).
> I don't have Mike's car to trade, but I have A LOT!
> I have:
> 
> Series one
> Bolt's Super Strength (x2)
> Fix It Felix's Repair Power (X2)
> Mickey's Car (x1)
> Kahn (x2)
> Stitch's Blaster (x3)
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane (x1)
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings (x1)
> Alice's Wonderland (x1)
> Nemo's Seascape (x3)
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (x1)
> Rapunzel's Kingdom (x3)
> 
> Series 2
> Maximus (x2)
> Pizza Planet Delivery Truck (x1)
> 
> Series 3
> Danville Sky (x1)
> 
> TRU Exclusive
> MERLIN'S SUMMON (x4)
> Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime (x2)
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage (X1)
> I'll gladly trade you a couple of commons, or one TRU exclusive, and one common for the Astro blaster.
> LMK!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

santadog said:


> I'm not gonna name names, but I am increasingly concerned/convinced that I've been ripped off by someone on this board. I sent off some discs over a week ago, and have not recieved the discs that were to be traded for, and the "trader" is no longer responding to PMs. This is a board member who has positive feedback from other traders on the board, so I will continue to hope this is a simple misunderstanding.  If you have someone who wants to trade, and lives in Newport News, VA I would proceed with caution.  (I will post the name if I have not received the trade within the week)



I hope it is just a delay in the mail because I have a pending trade with someone in Newport News VA.


----------



## TheMonkeyPatrol

I have the following to offer:

Series 1:
Pieces of Eight
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control

Series 2:
Hangin' Ten Stitch With Surfboard
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Frozen Flourish (Terrain)
Victor's Experiments (Terrain)
Halloween Town Sky
Star Command Shield
Electro-Charge
Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-Inator!


Series 3:
PENDING - Toy Story Mania Blaster
Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher (Rare)
Mickey's Sorcerer Hat
Rapunzel's Healing


What I need:
Violet's Force Field
Chernabog's Power
PENDING - Disney Parks Parking Lot Tram
Dragon Firework Cannon
Tanton
Angus
Cruella De Vil's Car
Merlin's Summon Power
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser


----------



## wnt1mor

santadog said:


> I'm not gonna name names, but I am increasingly concerned/convinced that I've been ripped off by someone on this board. I sent off some discs over a week ago, and have not recieved the discs that were to be traded for, and the "trader" is no longer responding to PMs.
> This is a board member who has positive feedback from other traders on the board, so I will continue to hope this is a simple misunderstanding.
> 
> If you have someone who wants to trade, and lives in *Newport News, VA* I would proceed with caution.
> 
> (I will post the name if I have not received the trade within the week)




Me too Santadog! Same location too. I saw positive feedback so I sent mine off and now I'm stuck wondering.


----------



## santadog

jbaby13 said:


> Great Santadog!  The kids said they would like Mickey's Car and Pizza Planet Delivery truck.  Ok so this is where I am not sure how it works, do we just PM addresses and then send them off in the mail?
> 
> Thanks!



I'll PM my address, and email address.
Shoot me your street address, and I'll get them in tomorrow's mail!


----------



## santadog

wnt1mor said:


> Me too Santadog! Same location too. I saw positive feedback so I sent mine off and now I'm stuck wondering.





DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I hope it is just a delay in the mail because I have a pending trade with someone in Newport News VA.



The fact that they're not responding to PMs in a concern.


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

santadog said:


> The fact that they're not responding to PMs in a concern.



I guess I got lucky

I negotiated a trade with a person from Newport News about a week ago, but I got sent out of town on work so I couldn't ship. 
I just pm'd them to see if we were still on.   I'll let you know if I hear from them


----------



## wnt1mor

santadog said:


> The fact that they're not responding to PMs in a concern.



Last PM I got was on 4/26 saying mine was shipped on 4/25. Nothing since.

What makes me so upset is #1 my 3 youngest kids are disappointed they aren't getting Merlin after I told them they were. And #2 this person offered to trade me one for one but told me 2 discs they were interested in of mine. I wanted to pay something forward so I told them I would send them both because they were saving me a 2 hour round trip drive to my closest TRU for Merlin.


----------



## Mazxer

Wish I have seen these post a little earlier, as I just ship 5 disc to that location yesterday..


----------



## Mazxer

To Trade:

Series 1
Bolt's Super Strength X3
C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
Stitch's Blaster
Carl Fredricksen's Cane X2
Cinderella's Coach
King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Sugar Rush Sky
Tulgey Wood
Marlin's Reef
Rapunzel's Kingdom X2

Series 2
Electro-Charge
Hangin' Ten Stitch 
Chill In The Air
Frozen Flourish X3
Victor's Experiments

Rare
Condorman Glider
Mike's New Car X2
User Control X5

Need: (All from Series 3)

Chernabog's Power
Violet's Force Field
Angus 
Philippe
Toy Story Mania Blaster
Parking Lot Tram
Calico's Helicopter
Cruella De Ville's Car
Wall-e's Collection
Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere
Tri-State Area Terrain


----------



## wnt1mor

Mazxer said:


> Wish I have seen these post a little earlier, as I just ship 5 disc to that location yesterday..



The more I sit and think about this whole situation, the madder I get. I was trading for my children from their collections not mine. This person has stolen from my kids! Not cool!

Since we have an address where we sent things, is there anything that can be done? Any type of report that can be filed?


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

santadog said:


> The fact that they're not responding to PMs in a concern.



I just got a response yesterday from this person, still no discs but I am in communication with the shipper (at least as of yesterday)


----------



## Mazxer

I have made some great trade in the pass thru this sites.  And I will continue to do so...  There will always be one or two bad apples, but that apply to everything else.

Really dont' think there is anything we can do, as this is all base on trust.

Or else it won't be worth it, as these items ain't too expensive.




wnt1mor said:


> The more I sit and think about this whole situation,
> the madder I get. I was trading for my children from their collections not mine. This person has stolen from my kids! Not cool!
> 
> Since we have an address where we sent things, is there anything that can be done? Any type of report that can be filed?


----------



## santadog

wnt1mor said:


> Last PM I got was on 4/26 saying mine was shipped on 4/25. Nothing since.
> 
> What makes me so upset is #1 my 3 youngest kids are disappointed they aren't getting Merlin after I told them they were. And #2 this person offered to trade me one for one but told me 2 discs they were interested in of mine. I wanted to pay something forward so I told them I would send them both because they were saving me a 2 hour round trip drive to my closest TRU for Merlin.



I have an extra Merlin - PM me your address, and I'll send it along for your kids!


----------



## santadog

Got a PM from a board member, and apparently this same person has multiple accounts, and is trading, using the same mailing address but *DIFFERENT* Names, I strongly think this is a scam.

If someone asks you to mail to:

Apartment 13 on 
Logan Place in
Newport News, VA
23601 

*DON'T DO IT!!!!*


----------



## wnt1mor

santadog said:


> I have an extra Merlin - PM me your address, and I'll send it along for your kids!




That is so nice! Please look at my trade list and see if there are 1 or 2 discs I can send you in return!

My Trade List


----------



## crewser

wnt1mor said:


> The more I sit and think about this whole situation, the madder I get. I was trading for my children from their collections not mine. This person has stolen from my kids! Not cool!
> 
> Since we have an address where we sent things, is there anything that can be done? Any type of report that can be filed?



I have a trade with the user from Newport News, VA also and have not gotten the package yet either. wnt1more I sent you a pm


----------



## wnt1mor

santadog said:


> I have an extra Merlin - PM me your address, and I'll send it along for your kids!





crewser said:


> I have a trade with the user from Newport News, VA also and have not gotten the package yet either. wnt1more I sent you a pm



You 2 are angels! Thank you both! I sent you both PM's.


----------



## wnt1mor

santadog said:


> Got a PM from a board member, and apparently this same person has multiple accounts, and is trading, using the same mailing address but *DIFFERENT* Names, I strongly think this is a scam.
> 
> If someone asks you to mail to:
> 
> Apartment 13 on
> Logan Place in
> Newport News, VA
> 23601
> 
> *DON'T DO IT!!!!*



Unbelievable! What nerve! Can we get this person banned from disboards somehow?


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

santadog said:


> Got a PM from a board member, and apparently this same person has multiple accounts, and is trading, using the same mailing address but *DIFFERENT* Names, I strongly think this is a scam.
> 
> If someone asks you to mail to:
> 
> Apartment 13 on
> Logan Place in
> Newport News, VA
> 23601
> 
> *DON'T DO IT!!!!*



I sent a rare disc and a common disc in exchange for 3 common discs to this person. Is there any way to report this person?


----------



## Slvchr2000

santadog said:


> Got a PM from a board member, and apparently this same person has multiple accounts, and is trading, using the same mailing address but *DIFFERENT* Names, I strongly think this is a scam.
> 
> If someone asks you to mail to:
> 
> Apartment 13 on
> Logan Place in
> Newport News, VA
> 23601
> 
> *DON'T DO IT!!!!*




I just shipped discs off to here. I guess we will see if I get anything in return.


----------



## SABeasley98

How sad that someone would come on here. & scam people out of their power discs . I guess it's even more important now to point out great traders.  Sorry I'm so late in doing this.  I have had great trades with:
Mtthatsme
Slvchr2000
MonsterWDWMom-super trader who was so kind as to send me extra discs when one that she sent to me got lost in transit


----------



## wnt1mor

Even though this person seems to have scammed a number of us, being new here (and that being my first trade) it makes me happy to see how the rest of you have all come together and shows me that I can trust the rest of you!

So, what do you think?? The positive feedback we saw on her...did she make a new user name and leave some of it for herself?? Most seem legit but there is one that look suspicious to me.


----------



## tatytter19

I actually received 7 discs from that address on Monday. The trade was fine and no problem.


----------



## RustyPelican

I had a successful one-for-one trade with the person some of you are talking about. The envelope that the disc was mailed in arrived torn open, thankfully the disc still inside, but that is not necessarily this person's fault. Sorry so many are having issues, but I just wanted to go on record that the person followed through on the deal with me.


----------



## chris1013

Great trade DavidGary!


----------



## kalliyan1

I am one of the people who attempted to do a trade with the person in New Port News VA and did not receive my disc either


----------



## captureflagger

It seems that a lot of people traded with this person, now I did not. But it also seems that this is just one bad apple. I am not sure anything can be done seeing as this is on the honor system and as far as I know, no money was exchanged. It's too bad really, but I guess some people are just rotten.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

I also lost 3 discs to the bad trader . Here is what I still have if interested send me a PM! 

Condorman Wing Glider (2)
Mikes new car (1)
Chill in the air (1)
Halloween Town Sky (1)
Jack Scary decorations (1)
Headless horsemans horse (1)
Pizza Planet Delivery truck (1)
Sugar Rush Sky (1) 
Fix it Felix repair Power (2) 
Rapunzel healing power (1)
New Holland Town Sky (1) 

Want:
Star Command Shield
Chernabog's Power
Bolt's Super Strength
C.H.R.O.M.E Armour shield
Marlin's reef 
Sorcerer Mickey's Hat

Reply or PM me if interested!


----------



## wnt1mor

santadog said:


> I have an extra Merlin - PM me your address, and I'll send it along for your kids!







Santadog, you have made 3 little boys very happy after a long Monday at school 

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## santadog

wnt1mor said:


> Santadog, you have made 3 little boys very happy after a long Monday at school
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!



You and your boys are very, very welcome...
(jinkies that was fast, I mailed it Saturday from Wisconsin!)


----------



## santadog

Need Marlin's Reef to complete my collection (was supposed to get one from "She-Who-Shall-Not-Be-Named", but that obviously aint gonna show up).
Any Help appreciated, 

I have 
Bolt's Super Strength 
Fix It Felix's Repair Power 
Mickey's Car 
Kahn 
Stitch's Blaster 
Carl Fredricksen's Cane 
King Candy's Dessert Toppings 
Alice's Wonderland 
Nemo's Seascape 
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky 
Rapunzel's Kingdom 

Series 2
Maximus 
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck 

Series 3
Danville Sky 

TRU Exclusive
MERLIN'S SUMMON 
Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime 
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage 

Will trade a couple, as it's the last one I need.


----------



## Mazxer

Series 1
Bolt's Super Strength (3)
Fix It Felix's Repair Power
C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
Khan
Stitch's Blaster
Carl Fredricksen's Cane (2)
Cinderella's Coach
King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Sugar Rush Sky (2)
Tulgey Wood
Marlin's Reef
Rapunzel's Kingdom (2)

Series 2
Electro-Charge
Hangin' Ten Stitch 
Chill In The Air
Frozen Flourish (3)
Victor's Experiments

Series 3
Mickey's Sorcerer's Hat - Pending
Rapunzel's Healing
Wall-e's Collection (2)
Danville Sky

Rare
Merlin's Summon
Condorman Glider
User Control   (5)
Mike's New Car (2)
Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher (2)

Want: (All from Series 3)
Violet's Force Field
Angus 
Philippe - Pending
Cruella De Ville's Car
Toy Story Mania Blaster
Tri-State Area Terrain


----------



## wnt1mor

Hi everyone! Collection finally complete! Will post again when 2.0 comes out!

Have:

Series 1
Mickey's Car (x2)
Rapunzel's Kingdom (x2)
C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield


Series 2
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Frozen Flourish (x2)
Chill In The Air
New Holland Skyline
Victor's Experiments (x2)


Need:



Thanks for looking!


----------



## Alexia0821

Great trade with DreamIsaWish!  Thank you again!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

*I have:*

_Common Discs_

1 Bolt's Super Strength
2 Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
4 Mickey's Car
4 Cinderella's Coach
2 Kahn
1 Stitch's Blaster
4 Carl Fredricksen's Cane
1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
4 Sugar Rush Sky
4 Alice's Wonderland
1 Tulgey Wood
1 Nemo's Seascape
3 Rapunzel's Kingdom
1 Mike's New Car
5 Frozen Flourish -> 1 stolen by bad trader
4 Halloween Town Sky
1 Chernabog's Power
1 Dragon Firework Cannon
2 Danville Sky

_Rare Discs_ (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)

1 Dumbo the Flying Elephant -> stolen by bad trader
1 Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive)
1 User Control (TRU Exclusive)
2 Emperor Zurg's Wrath
5 Captain Hook's Ship/Jolly Roger
1 TRON Interface
2 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher

Blind pack of TRU Exclusive On The GRID + 1 mystery disc

*I need:*
3 Ralph's Power of Destruction
3 Electro-Charge
3 Star Command Shield
2 *Angus* -> 1 trade pending with bad trader
1 Cruella De Vil's Car -> trade pending with bad trader
1 Calico Helicopter -> *trade pending*
1 Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere -> trade pending with bad trader
2 WALL-E's Collection -> *2 trades pending*
0 Merlin's Summon -> *1 trades pending*

PM me for trades. The *bold red* discs are my priorities right now.


----------



## linkyarmer

Here's my list, looking for at least a 3-3 trade or more. Only way this is cost effective for me!


Have:

COMMONS
Violet's force field - 1
Rapunzel's Healing - 1
Danville Sky - 1
Pieces of 8 - 1
Carl's Cane - 1
Cinderella's Coach - 1
Mulan's Khan - 1
Mickey's Jalopi - 1
Stitch's Blaster - 1
Rapunzel's Sky - 1
Fix-It Felix - 1
King Candy's Dessert Toppings - 1
Tulgey Wood - 1
Alice's Wonderland - 1
Chill in the Air - 1

RARES
RARE Dumbo - 1
RARE Tron User Control - 1
RARE Zurg - 1



Need:

Electric Mayhem Bus
Cruella De Vil's Car
Disney Parks Tram
Angus
Phillipe
Tantor
Dragon Firework Canon
Toy Story Mania Blaster
Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher
Wall-E's Collection
Pizza Planet Truck
Condor Wing Glider
Headless horseman's horse


----------



## DreamIsaWish

Alexia0821 said:


> Great trade with DreamIsaWish!  Thank you again!



I got your discs also!  Thanks!


----------



## linkyarmer

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> *I have:*
> 
> _Common Discs_
> 
> 1 Bolt's Super Strength
> 2 Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
> 2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
> 4 Mickey's Car
> 4 Cinderella's Coach
> 2 Kahn
> 1 Stitch's Blaster
> 5 Carl Fredricksen's Cane
> 1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> 4 Sugar Rush Sky
> 4 Alice's Wonderland
> 1 Tulgey Wood
> 1 Marlin's Reef -> *1 trade pending for Merlin*
> 1 Nemo's Seascape
> 3 Rapunzel's Kingdom
> 1 User Control Disc -> *1 trade pending for Calico*
> 1 Mike's New Car
> 6 Frozen Flourish -> 1 stolen by bad trader
> 4 Halloween Town Sky
> 1 Chernabog's Power
> 1 Parking Lot Tram -> *1 trade pending for Violet*
> 1 Phillipe -> *1 trade pending for Sorcerer*
> 2 Dragon Firework Cannon -> *1 trade pending for Damage*
> 1 Danville Sky
> 
> _Rare Discs_ (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)
> 
> 1 Dumbo the Flying Elephant -> stolen by bad trader
> 1 Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive)
> 1 User Control (TRU Exclusive)
> 2 Emperor Zurg's Wrath
> 5 Captain Hook's Ship/Jolly Roger
> 1 TRON Interface
> 1 Electric Mayhem Bus -> *1 trade pending for Damage*
> 2 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher -> *1 trade pending for Merlin*
> 
> Blind pack of TRU Exclusive On The GRID + 1 mystery disc
> 
> *I need:*
> 3 Ralph's Power of Destruction
> 3 Electro-Charge
> 3 Star Command Shield
> 1 Violet's Force Field -> *1 trade pending for Parking*
> 1 Sorcerer Mickey's Hat -> *1 trade pending for Phillipe*
> 2 *Angus* -> 1 trade pending with bad trader
> 1 Cruella De Vil's Car -> 1 trade pending with bad trader
> 1 Calico Helicopter -> *1 trade pending for User*
> 1 Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere -> 1 trade pending with bad trader
> 2 *WALL-E's Collection*
> 2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser -> *2 trade pending for Mayhem, Dragon + surprise*
> 1 Merlin's Summon -> *1 trade pending for Extinguisher; 1 trade pending for Marlin + surprise*
> 
> PM me for trades. The *bold red* discs are my priorities right now.



I sent you a PM. Thanks.


----------



## santadog

Very disappointed to report a trade gone badly with 
kazeegal14
Sent off discs a couple weeks ago, and never received the discs promised in return. I've tried repeatedly to contact them via P.M with no success.


----------



## wnt1mor

I am also reporting a trade gone bad with kazeegal14. I sent off 2 discs in return for 1 that was never received after 2 weeks and all PM's go unanswered.


----------



## Mazxer

Only 3 more discs to finish my collection.  If anyone got anyone of these to trade, please let me know. 

*Want: (All from Series 3)*
Violet's Force Field   (Pending)
*Angus *
Toy Story Mania Blaster (Pending)

Series 1
Bolt's Super Strength (3)
Fix It Felix's Repair Power
C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
Khan
Stitch's Blaster
Carl Fredricksen's Cane (2)
Cinderella's Coach
King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Sugar Rush Sky (2)
Tulgey Wood
Marlin's Reef
Rapunzel's Kingdom (2)

Series 2
Electro-Charge
Hangin' Ten Stitch 
Chill In The Air
Frozen Flourish (3)
Victor's Experiments

Series 3
Rapunzel's Healing
Parking Lot Tram
Cruella De Ville's Car (Pending)
Wall-e's Collection (2) (1 Pending)
Danville Sky

Rare
Merlin's Summon
Condorman Glider
User Control   (5)
Mike's New Car (2)
Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher (2)


----------



## chris1013

Hoping to be able to finish my set! 

Discs for Trade:

Series 1:
Bolt's Super Strength
Fix It Felix's Repair (2)
Pieces of Eight
Chrome Armor Shield
Carl's Cane
Sugar Rush Sky
Nemo's Seascape
Cinderella's Coach

Series 2:
Frozen Flourish
Chill in the Air
Jolly Roger

Series 3:
Wall E's Collection
Dragon Firework Cannon

Looking for:
Chernabog's Strength
Calico Helicopter
Tantor
Angus
Danville Sky
On the Grid (TRU)
Toy Story Mania Blaster (Pending Trade)


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Mazxer said:


> Only 3 more discs to finish my collection.  If anyone got anyone of these to trade, please let me know.
> 
> *Want: (All from Series 3)*
> Violet's Force Field   (Pending)
> Angus
> Toy Story Mania Blaster
> 
> Series 1
> Bolt's Super Strength (3)
> Fix It Felix's Repair Power
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
> Khan
> Stitch's Blaster
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane (2)
> Cinderella's Coach
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> Sugar Rush Sky (2)
> Tulgey Wood
> Marlin's Reef
> Rapunzel's Kingdom (2)
> 
> Series 2
> Electro-Charge
> Hangin' Ten Stitch
> Chill In The Air
> Frozen Flourish (3)
> Victor's Experiments
> 
> Series 3
> Rapunzel's Healing
> Parking Lot Tram
> Cruella De Ville's Car (Pending)
> Wall-e's Collection (2)
> Danville Sky
> 
> Rare
> Merlin's Summon
> Condorman Glider
> User Control   (5)
> Mike's New Car (2)
> Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher (2)



I can trade you my Toy Story Mania Blaster for your WALL-E's Collection


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

chris1013 said:


> Hoping to be able to finish my set!
> 
> Discs for Trade:
> 
> Series 1:
> Bolt's Super Strength
> Fix It Felix's Repair (2)
> Pieces of Eight
> Chrome Armor Shield
> Carl's Cane
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Nemo's Seascape
> Cinderella's Coach
> 
> Series 2:
> Frozen Flourish
> Chill in the Air
> Jolly Roger
> 
> Series 3:
> Wall E's Collection
> Dragon Firework Cannon
> 
> Looking for:
> Chernabog's Strength
> Calico Helicopter
> Tantor
> Angus
> Danville Sky
> On the Grid (TRU)
> Toy Story Mania Blaster (Pending Trade)



I have an extra Danville Sky, and I need WALL-E's Collection


----------



## Mazxer

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I can trade you my Toy Story Mania Blaster for your WALL-E's Collection




Sound great, I will IM you with my address..


----------



## chris1013

DisneyInfinityFan said:
			
		

> I have an extra Danville Sky, and I need WALL-E's Collection



Sure, that sounds good. I will pm you my address.


----------



## crainbo

Same here.  Bad trade with kazeegal14.



wnt1mor said:


> I am also reporting a trade gone bad with kazeegal14. I sent off 2 discs in return for 1 that was never received after 2 weeks and all PM's go unanswered.


----------



## linkyarmer

Here's my list, looking for at least a 3-3 trade or more. Only way this is cost effective for me!


Have:

COMMONS
Rapunzel's Healing - 1
Danville Sky - 1
Pieces of 8 - 1
Carl's Cane - 1
Cinderella's Coach - 1
Mulan's Khan - 1
Mickey's Jalopi - 1
Stitch's Blaster - 1
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky - 2
Fix-It Felix's Repair Power - 2
King Candy's Dessert Toppings - 1
Sugar Rush Sky - 1
Tulgey Wood - 1
Alice's Wonderland - 1
Chill in the Air - 2

RARES
RARE Dumbo - 1
RARE Tron User Control - 1
RARE Zurg - 1

P.S. I can get my hands on Merlin's Summon and C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser, so if you want either of those, I can trade those as well. Thanks.

Need:

Cruella De Vil's Car
Angus
Tantor
Toy Story Mania Blaster
Wall-E's Collection
Pizza Planet Truck
Condor Wing Glider
Headless Horseman's Horse


----------



## proudmum2001

I will trade a reg disc for a reg disc and rare for a rare. 

Here is what I have:

Series 1
Cinderella's Coach X 1 (pending)
Khan X 2
King Candy's Dessert Topping X 1
Sugar Rush Sky X 1
Alice's Wonderland x 1
Tangled Lantern x 1

Series 2
Frozen Flourish x 1
Victor's Experiment X 1
Jolly Roger (rare) x 1

Series 3
Angus  
Phillipe x 1
Calico's helicopter x 1
Dragon Firework Cannon x 1
WALL-E's Collection x 2
Tri-State Area Terrain x 1

TRU Rare
Emperor Zurg's Wrath x 2
Mike's New Car 
Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime x 1


I need the following:

Tantor (series 3) (pending)
Buy n large atmosphere (series 3)  

chernabog's power (series 3) (pending)
CHROME damage increaser (toys r us rare) (pending)


----------



## santadog

Excellent trade with jbaby13, thanks! One more to go, and I have 'em all (for now)


----------



## chris1013

Great trade with TheMonkeyPatrol! Thanks again!


----------



## TexasEric

Updated List:

FOR TRADE
Series 2
Hangin' Ten
    Dr. Doofenshmirtz
    Electro-Charge
    Mike's New Car
    Victor's Experiments
    Halloween Sky
    Hook's Ship - RARE​
WANTED
Series 1
Abu the Elephant​
Please make an offer.


----------



## TheMonkeyPatrol

Thanks to chris1013 for a nice trading experience!


I have the following to offer:

Series 1:
Pieces of Eight
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control

Series 2:
Hangin' Ten Stitch With Surfboard
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Frozen Flourish (Terrain)
Victor's Experiments (Terrain)
Halloween Town Sky
Star Command Shield
Electro-Charge
Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-Inator!

Series 3:
Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher (Rare)
Mickey's Sorcerer Hat
Rapunzel's Healing


What I need:
Violet's Force Field
Dragon Firework Cannon
Tantor
Angus
Merlin's Summon Power
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser


----------



## linkyarmer

Reporting a successful trade with DisneyInfinityFan!  Thanks for the discs!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Successful trade with linkyarmer. Thank you for the discs. 

Bad trade with liahunt35. Never received my power discs after 2 weeks.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

*I have:*

_Common Discs_

1 Bolt's Super Strength
2 Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
4 Mickey's Car
4 Cinderella's Coach
2 Kahn
1 Stitch's Blaster
4 Carl Fredricksen's Cane
1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
4 Sugar Rush Sky
4 Alice's Wonderland
1 Tulgey Wood
1 Nemo's Seascape
3 Rapunzel's Kingdom
1 Mike's New Car
5 Frozen Flourish -> 1 stolen by bad trader
4 Halloween Town Sky
1 Chernabog's Power
1 Dragon Firework Cannon
2 Danville Sky

_Rare Discs_ (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)

1 Dumbo the Flying Elephant -> stolen by bad trader
1 Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive)
1 User Control (TRU Exclusive)
2 Emperor Zurg's Wrath
5 Captain Hook's Ship/Jolly Roger
1 TRON Interface
2 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher
1 Merlin's Summon

Blind pack of TRU Exclusive On The GRID + 1 mystery disc

*I need:*
3 Ralph's Power of Destruction
3 Electro-Charge
3 Star Command Shield
2 *Angus* -> 1 trade pending with bad trader
1 Cruella De Vil's Car -> trade pending with bad trader
1 Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere -> trade pending with bad trader

PM me for trades. The *bold red* discs are my priorities right now.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Successful trade with SABeasley98


----------



## Mazxer

Successful trade with proudmum2001.

Thanks very much....


----------



## SABeasley98

Successful trade with DisneyInfinityFan!


----------



## TexasEric

Successful trade with wnt1mor.  THANK YOU!!


----------



## proudmum2001

Successful trade with Mazxer. Thank you


----------



## santadog

Thanks to an excellent trade with DisneyInfinityFan my collection is complete (for now). 
Good luck, and happy hunting!


----------



## wnt1mor

Had an absolutely perfect trade with TexasEric! Thanks so much!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Successful trade with santadog.


----------



## jbaby13

Sorry for the delay, had a great trade with Santadog


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Successful trade with Mazxer! Thanks one more disc closer to completion.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Have to Trade: 
Condorman Wing Glider (1)
Mikes new car (1)
Chill in the air (1)
Jack Scary decorations (1)
Headless horsemans horse (1)
Pizza Planet Delivery truck (1)
Sugar Rush Sky (1) 
Fix it Felix repair Power (1) 
New Holland Town Sky (1) 

Want:
Star Command Shield
Chernabog's Power
Bolt's Super Strength
C.H.R.O.M.E Armour shield
Marlin's reef 

Reply or PM me if interested!


----------



## Mazxer

Successful trade with MonsterWDWmom.

Thanks again.....


----------



## sm8680

MonsterWDWmom said:


> Have to Trade:
> Condorman Wing Glider (1)
> Mikes new car (1)
> Chill in the air (1)
> Jack Scary decorations (1)
> Headless horsemans horse (1)
> Pizza Planet Delivery truck (1)
> Sugar Rush Sky (1)
> Fix it Felix repair Power (1)
> New Holland Town Sky (1)
> 
> Want:
> Star Command Shield
> Chernabog's Power
> Bolt's Super Strength
> C.H.R.O.M.E Armour shield
> Marlin's reef
> 
> Reply or PM me if interested!



Hi would you consider trading
PDS2 -Headless horsemans horse (1)

For Bolt's Super Strength

I also need the following could I possibly buy them for a fair\small amount.
Chill in the air (1)
Jack Scary decorations (1)

Since I'm new to this forum I could send first.  I've made trades at other forums and ebay feedbacks are through the roof.

Any help that can get us closer to completion we'd be grateful.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

This works why don't you send me an email so we can figure it out through there. Goodwin.Megan23@gmail.com



sm8680 said:


> Hi would you consider trading
> PDS2 -Headless horsemans horse (1)
> 
> For Bolt's Super Strength
> 
> I also need the following could I possibly buy them for a fair\small amount.
> Chill in the air (1)
> Jack Scary decorations (1)
> 
> Since I'm new to this forum I could send first.  I've made trades at other forums and ebay feedbacks are through the roof.
> 
> Any help that can get us closer to completion we'd be grateful.
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


----------



## linkyarmer

*Haves:*
Nemo's Seascape
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky (3)
Tulgey Wood
Alice's Wonderland
King Candy's Dessert Toppings (2)
Sugar Rush Sky
Cinderella's Carriage
Mickey's Jalopi
Stitch's Blaster
Carl's Cane
Mulan's Kahn
Rapunzel's Healing (4)
Violet's Force Field
Fix-It Felix's Repair Power
Pieces of Eight (2)

*Rares:*
Emperor Zurg
Tron User Control (2)
Dumbo

*Needs:*
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck (2)
Headless Horseman's Horse (2)
Condor Glider (2)
Cruella De Vil's Car (2)
Angus (2)


PM or reply if interested. Thanks!


----------



## linkyarmer

proudmum2001 said:


> I will trade a reg disc for a reg disc and rare for a rare.
> 
> Here is what I have:
> 
> Series 1
> Cinderella's Coach X 1 (pending)
> Khan X 2
> King Candy's Dessert Topping X 1
> Sugar Rush Sky X 1
> Alice's Wonderland x 1
> Tangled Lantern x 1
> 
> Series 2
> Frozen Flourish x 1
> Victor's Experiment X 1
> Jolly Roger (rare) x 1
> 
> Series 3
> Angus
> Phillipe x 1
> Calico's helicopter x 1
> Dragon Firework Cannon x 1
> WALL-E's Collection x 3
> Tri-State Area Terrain x 1
> 
> TRU Rare
> Emperor Zurg's Wrath x 2
> Mike's New Car
> Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime x 1
> 
> 
> I need the following:
> 
> Tantor (series 3)
> Buy n large atmosphere (series 3)
> 
> chernabog's power (series 3) (pending)
> CHROME damage increaser (toys r us rare) (pending)



I wish I had two that you need, but would you consider your Angus for my B&N Atmosphere?

Have you acquired any more Series 2 or 3 discs since this post?  I just posted my most recent list on this thread if you want to take a look, thanks!


----------



## linkyarmer

Mazxer said:


> Only 3 more discs to finish my collection.  If anyone got anyone of these to trade, please let me know.
> 
> *Want: (All from Series 3)*
> Violet's Force Field   (Pending)
> *Angus *
> Toy Story Mania Blaster (Pending)
> 
> Series 1
> Bolt's Super Strength (3)
> Fix It Felix's Repair Power
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
> Khan
> Stitch's Blaster
> Carl Fredricksen's Cane (2)
> Cinderella's Coach
> King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> Sugar Rush Sky (2)
> Tulgey Wood
> Marlin's Reef
> Rapunzel's Kingdom (2)
> 
> Series 2
> Electro-Charge
> Hangin' Ten Stitch
> Chill In The Air
> Frozen Flourish (3)
> Victor's Experiments
> 
> Series 3
> Rapunzel's Healing
> Parking Lot Tram
> Cruella De Ville's Car (Pending)
> Wall-e's Collection (2) (1 Pending)
> Danville Sky
> 
> Rare
> Merlin's Summon
> Condorman Glider
> User Control   (5)
> Mike's New Car (2)
> Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher (2)



Do you still need a Violet's Forcefield and do you still have Cruella's car?  Would you take that trade?  Let me know please. Thanks!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Successful trade with Mazxer and chris1013


----------



## proudmum2001

linkyarmer said:
			
		

> I wish I had two that you need, but would you consider your Angus for my B&N Atmosphere?
> 
> Have you acquired any more Series 2 or 3 discs since this post?  I just posted my most recent list on this thread if you want to take a look, thanks!



I only need buy n large atmosphere now if all of my current trades go through.


----------



## chris1013

Successful trade with DisneyInfinityFan! Thanks again!


----------



## itchyb

Smooth trade with linkyarmer, thanks!


----------



## linkyarmer

Back at ya itchyb, great trade!



itchyb said:


> Smooth trade with linkyarmer, thanks!


----------



## TexasEric

How are TRU-only discs considered "rare" when I can go to TRU with the right UPC code and get exactly what I am looking for without opening the package? For example, you want...


Emperor Zurg's Wrath, look for UPC 712725024130
Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime, look for UPC 712725023997
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser Ability, look for UPC 712725023973
Merlin's Summon, look for UPC 712725024147
Mike's New Car Toy (Vehicle) , look for UPC 712725024000
Captain Hook's Ship, look for UPC 712725024017
Stitch's Surfboard, look for UPC 712725024024
On the Grid, look for UPC 712725024031
TRON Interface, look for UPC 712725024048

Heck, I can even look up the UPC code at the TRU website and see if it is at the store... So... why are they rare?? Why do people only want to trade rare discs for them?


----------



## chris1013

Hoping to be able to finish my set! 

Discs for Trade:

Series 1:
Bolt's Super Strength
Fix It Felix's Repair 
Pieces of Eight
Chrome Armor Shield
Carl's Cane
Sugar Rush Sky
Nemo's Seascape
Cinderella's Coach

Series 2:
Frozen Flourish
Chill in the Air
Jolly Roger

Series 3:
Dragon Firework Cannon

Looking for:
Chernabog's Strength
Calico Helicopter
Tantor
Angus
On the Grid (TRU)


----------



## linkyarmer

TexasEric said:


> How are TRU-only discs considered "rare" when I can go to TRU with the right UPC code and get exactly what I am looking for without opening the package? For example, you want...   [*]Emperor Zurg's Wrath, look for UPC 712725024130 [*]Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime, look for UPC 712725023997 [*]C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser Ability, look for UPC 712725023973 [*]Merlin's Summon, look for UPC 712725024147 [*]Mike's New Car Toy (Vehicle) , look for UPC 712725024000 [*]Captain Hook's Ship, look for UPC 712725024017 [*]Stitch's Surfboard, look for UPC 712725024024 [*]On the Grid, look for UPC 712725024031 [*]TRON Interface, look for UPC 712725024048   Heck, I can even look up the UPC code at the TRU website and see if it is at the store... So... why are they rare?? Why do people only want to trade rare discs for them?



Because they are only sold in one store chain (TRU), and not everyone is remotely close to a TRU store to buy them. We all know the SKUs, it's a convenience thing.


----------



## TexasEric

linkyarmer said:


> Because they are only sold in one store chain (TRU), and not everyone is remotely close to a TRU store to buy them. We all know the SKUs, it's a convenience thing.



So, what you are saying is that since some people cannot get to a TRU store, they are rare??


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

TexasEric said:


> How are TRU-only discs considered "rare" when I can go to TRU with the right UPC code and get exactly what I am looking for without opening the package? For example, you want...
> 
> 
> Emperor Zurg's Wrath, look for UPC 712725024130
> Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime, look for UPC 712725023997
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser Ability, look for UPC 712725023973
> Merlin's Summon, look for UPC 712725024147
> Mike's New Car Toy (Vehicle) , look for UPC 712725024000
> Captain Hook's Ship, look for UPC 712725024017
> Stitch's Surfboard, look for UPC 712725024024
> On the Grid, look for UPC 712725024031
> TRON Interface, look for UPC 712725024048
> 
> Heck, I can even look up the UPC code at the TRU website and see if it is at the store... So... why are they rare?? Why do people only want to trade rare discs for them?



I consider everything that are *holographic* or *different color* from the common discs as rare discs. The TRU exclusive discs are both holographic and different color (red or purple or orange).


----------



## TexasEric

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I consider everything that are *holographic* or *different color* from the common discs as rare discs. The TRU exclusive discs are both holographic and different color (red or purple or orange).



I understand.  I guess my point is that, if I want a disney-rare, I have to potentially search many packets and go to many stores and I still don't know what is inside the wrapper.  The items are truly 'rare' and it is hard to find exactly what you want.  With the TRU discs, you can walk into TRU, look at the code, and leave.  It is also not like they only have 2 packets at each store either.  The stores I have been to each have hundreds of these things.  So, it is easy to find exactly what you want--and MANY of them.  To me, that does not make it rare.  Exclusive, yes.  Fancier-looking, yes.  Rare, no.


----------



## KrazyPete

TexasEric said:


> I understand.  I guess my point is that, if I want a disney-rare, I have to potentially search many packets and go to many stores and I still don't know what is inside the wrapper.  The items are truly 'rare' and it is hard to find exactly what you want.  With the TRU discs, you can walk into TRU, look at the code, and leave.  It is also not like they only have 2 packets at each store either.  The stores I have been to each have hundreds of these things.  So, it is easy to find exactly what you want--and MANY of them.  To me, that does not make it rare.  Exclusive, yes.  Fancier-looking, yes.  Rare, no.


Value is pretty subjective anyway. If you disagree with someone over the value of a particular disk don't do the trade. I know that if you're trading with me, I'd be ok with that. No hard feelings whatsoever.


----------



## wnt1mor

TexasEric said:


> So, what you are saying is that since some people cannot get to a TRU store, they are rare??



This is my case. My closest TRU is a 3 hour round trip. And since their online  shipping for one pack is like $8 I defiinitly consider them rare, lol!


----------



## TexasEric

KrazyPete said:


> Value is pretty subjective anyway. If you disagree with someone over the value of a particular disk don't do the trade. I know that if you're trading with me, I'd be ok with that. No hard feelings whatsoever.



I agree with this.  Sadly, people get really worked up and insulted that when offered only 1 disc for a TRU disc...



wnt1mor said:


> This is my case. My closest TRU is a 3 hour round trip. And since their online  shipping for one pack is like $8 I defiinitly consider them rare, lol!



I am with ya, but inconvenient does not make it rare.  Just because it is inconvenient for me to get to a Starbucks does not mean that the stores are rare.


----------



## wnt1mor

TexasEric said:


> I am with ya, but inconvenient does not make it rare.  Just because it is inconvenient for me to get to a Starbucks does not mean that the stores are rare.



Starbucks are rare in my part of town too, lol.


----------



## Mtthatsme

Hey guys I only need 3 more discs to finish, and i've had great luck trading on here. If anyone has them i'd pretty much give all my extras!

I need 

Tron interface TRU
Disney parks parking lot tram
Toy Story Mania Blaster

Have to trade

bolt's super strength
pieces of eight
mickey's car
sugar rush sky
alice's wonderland x2
marlin's reef x2
nemo's seascape
rapunzel's kingdom

electro charge
user control x3
headless horseman's horse
frozen flourish
chill in the air
new holland skyline
victors experiments x3
condorman wings 
hooks ship x2

calico helicopter x3
phillipe
tantor x2
dragon firework cannon
wall-e collection x2
buy-n-large atmosphere x2
tri state area terrain x2
danville sky x2
wall-e fire extenquisher x3


----------



## alohamom

Hi everyone, just stumbled upon this thread, this is awesome-one more reason to love the Disboards! I have been a contributing member for a very long time and have given away CAA diamond parking so if you want any references from others here let me know. Keep in mind I am in Canada so postage is going to cost a little bit more-here is my list of trades and wants-pm me or reply to the post, thanks

*For Trade*

WALL-E's fire extinguisher (x3)

Kahn (1)

Nemo's seascape (1)

King Candy's dessert toppings (1)

Stitch's blaster (1)



*Want:*


Dumbo the flying elephant

Parking lot tram

Marlin's reef

WALL-E's collection

Buy N Large atmosphere

Halloween town sky

Jack's scary decorations.


----------



## jbaby13

The kids got a few more duplicates they want to trade.  If anyone is interested here is what we have/want.

*Have To Trade*
Series 1
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky - Tangled (Skydome)
Alice's Wonderland - Alice In Wonderland (Skydome) x2

Series 2
Chill in the Air - Frozen (Skydome)

Series 3
Dragon Firework Cannon - Mulan X 2
Danville Sky - Phineas and Ferb (Skydome)

*Want*
Mike's New Car
Abu the Elephant 
Ralph's Power of Destruction
Dr. Doofenshmirtz Damage-Inator!
Electro-Charge
Star Command Shield
Maximus
Headless Horseman's Horse
Jolly Roger
Hangin' Ten Stitch With Surfboard
Flamingo Croquet Mallet

All of Series 3 except Dragon Cannon, both Phineas & Ferb terrians, Phillipe, and Chernabog's Power.

Thanks!


----------



## csmith1004

We just started collecting but have racked up some duplicates! I'd love to trade. 

I have:
CHROME Damage Increaser (TRU rare)
Bolt's super strength
Pieces of Eight

Cinderella's coach
Cruella DeVil's car
Maximus
Rapunzel's kingdom
Chill in the air
Tulgey wood
Kahn

Looking for:
Hanging ten with stitch surfboard
Tron interface
Fix-it Felix's repair power
Ralph's power of destruction
Dr. Doofenshmirtz's damage-inator
Star command shield
Rapunzels healing
Abu the Elephant
Dumbo the flying elephant
Pizza planet delivery truck
Tantor
Angus
Dragon firework cannon 
Phillipe
Nemo's seascape
Marlin's reef
Jack's scary decorations 
Wall-E's collection


----------



## infinityedsc

Hi all. I have a bunch if series 1 & 2 to trade. I only have 5 of the series 3discs. I am willing to trade what I have for anything I need. I have had successful trades on here in the past.  Is there a way to upload pics to this thread? If so I have picks of what I have to trade.


----------



## Mtthatsme

Great trade with TexasEric! Thanks!


----------



## TexasEric

Mtthatsme said:


> Great trade with TexasEric! Thanks!



And a great trade with MTthatsme!  Thanks!!


----------



## TexasEric

infinityedsc said:


> Hi all. I have a bunch if series 1 & 2 to trade. I only have 5 of the series 3discs. I am willing to trade what I have for anything I need. I have had successful trades on here in the past.  Is there a way to upload pics to this thread? If so I have picks of what I have to trade.



Ed,
Welcome to the group...  No need to bother with pictures, just give us a list of your 'wants' and 'haves'.  Look forward to trading with you!


----------



## chris1013

Hoping to be able to finish my set! 

Discs for Trade:

Series 1:
Bolt's Super Strength
Fix It Felix's Repair 
Pieces of Eight
Chrome Armor Shield
Carl's Cane
Sugar Rush Sky
Nemo's Seascape
Cinderella's Coach

Series 2:
Frozen Flourish
Chill in the Air
Jolly Roger

Series 3:
Dragon Firework Cannon
Cruelly Devilles Car
Wall-E's Collection

Looking for:
Chernabog's Strength
Calico Helicopter
Tantor
Angus
On the Grid (TRU)


----------



## TexasEric

Updated trading list:

Looking for multi-disc trades.

HAVE:

Mickey's Car
Sugar Rush Sky
Alice in Wonderland Texture
Headless Horseman
Frozen Floruish
Chill in the Air
New Holland Sky
Victor's Experiments
Condor Wing
Captain Hook's Ship
Wall-E Fire Extinguisher
Dragon Canon
Tantor
Philipe
Danville Sky
Tri-State Area

WANT:

Emperor Zurg
CHROME Damage Increaser


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Successful trade with alohamom Thanks for the addition to my collection!


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Have to Trade: 
Mikes new car (1)
Chill in the air (1)
Jack Scary decorations (1)
Headless horsemans horse (1)
Pizza Planet Delivery truck (1)
Sugar Rush Sky (1) 
Fix it Felix repair Power (2) 
New Holland Town Sky (1)
Rapunzel Healing Power (1)  

Want:
Star Command Shield
Bolt's Super Strength
C.H.R.O.M.E Armour shield
Marlin's reef 

Reply or PM me if interested!


----------



## Veidt

Hello,

I need only four more discs: 
Series 1: Abu the Elephant 
TRU Series: User Control Ability
Mike's New Car
TRON Interface

I have all the following to trade:

Series 1:

6 / Bolt's Super Strength
4 / Fix-It Felix's Repair Power
2 / C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
1 / Pieces of Eight
9 / Mickey's Car
9 / Cinderella's Coach
1 / Khan
1 / Astro Blasters Space Cruiser
5 / Stitch's Blaster
8 / Carl Fredricksen's Cane
5 / Alice's Wonderland
4 / Tulgey Wood
5 / Nemo's Seascape
4 / Marlin's Reef
4 / Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
1 / Rapunzel's Kingdom
5 / Sugar Rush Sky
3 / King Candy's Dessert Toppings

Series 2
2 / Ralph's Power of Destruction
1 / Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-inator!
1 / Electro-Charge
1 / Star Command Shield
1 / User Control Disc
2 / Mike's New Car
5 / Maximus
2 / Headless Horseman's Horse
1 / Hangin' Ten Stitch With Surfboard
2 / Flamingo Croquet Mallet
1 / Halloween Town Sky
2 / Jack's Scary Decorations
3 / Victor's Experiments
1 / Chill in the Air
6 / Frozen Flourish

Series 3
2 / Calico Helicopter
2 / Toy Story Mania Blaster
1 / Buy N Large Atmosphere
1 / WALL-E's Collection
1 / Danville Sky
1 / Tri-State Area Terrain

TRU Series

1 / Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime
4 / C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser
2 / On the Grid


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Veidt said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need only four more discs:
> Series 1: Abu the Elephant
> TRU Series: User Control Ability
> Mike's New Car
> TRON Interface
> 
> I have all the following to trade:
> 
> Series 1:
> 
> 6 / Bolt's Super Strength
> 4 / Fix-It Felix's Repair Power
> 2 / C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
> 1 / Pieces of Eight
> 9 / Mickey's Car
> 9 / Cinderella's Coach
> 1 / Khan
> 1 / Astro Blasters Space Cruiser
> 5 / Stitch's Blaster
> 8 / Carl Fredricksen's Cane
> 5 / Alice's Wonderland
> 4 / Tulgey Wood
> 5 / Nemo's Seascape
> 4 / Marlin's Reef
> 4 / Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> 1 / Rapunzel's Kingdom
> 5 / Sugar Rush Sky
> 3 / King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> 
> Series 2
> 2 / Ralph's Power of Destruction
> 1 / Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-inator!
> 1 / Electro-Charge
> 1 / Star Command Shield
> 1 / User Control Disc
> 2 / Mike's New Car
> 5 / Maximus
> 2 / Headless Horseman's Horse
> 1 / Hangin' Ten Stitch With Surfboard
> 2 / Flamingo Croquet Mallet
> 1 / Halloween Town Sky
> 2 / Jack's Scary Decorations
> 3 / Victor's Experiments
> 1 / Chill in the Air
> 6 / Frozen Flourish
> 
> Series 3
> 2 / Calico Helicopter
> 2 / Toy Story Mania Blaster
> 1 / Buy N Large Atmosphere
> 1 / WALL-E's Collection
> 1 / Danville Sky
> 1 / Tri-State Area Terrain
> 
> TRU Series
> 
> 1 / Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime
> 4 / C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser
> 2 / On the Grid



Sorry looked at the post wrong, I do not have the TRU series for Mikes car just the regular one! Good luck finishing off your collection!


----------



## proudmum2001

I have the TRU rare Mike's car and I only need On The Grid rare power disc. Interested in a trade?




Veidt said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need only four more discs:
> Series 1: Abu the Elephant
> TRU Series: User Control Ability
> Mike's New Car
> TRON Interface
> 
> I have all the following to trade:
> 
> TRU Series
> 
> 1 / Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime
> 4 / C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser
> 2 / On the Grid


----------



## proudmum2001

Sorry I just got my last one at TRU. I don't need to trade now.


----------



## itchyb

*Have Rare:*

Electric Mayhem Bus

*Want Rare:*

Condor Wing Glider
Dumbo
Chrome Damage Increaser
Emperor Zurg's Wrath
Merlin's Summon Power

*Have Common:
*
Electro-Charge X 2
Fix-It-Felix Repair power
Rapnunzel's Healing
Frozen Flourish X 2
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
Mike's Car
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Halloweentown Sky
Victor's Experiments
Cruella DeVille's Car
Cinderella's Coach
Kahn
Carl Fredricksen's Cane

*Want Common:*

Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-inator
Mickey's Sorcerer Hat
Ralphs Power of Destruction
Star Command Shield
Marlin's Reef
Nemo's Seascape
New Holland Skyline
Tron Skydome
Tron Texture
Dragon Fireworks Cannon
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Maximus
Philippe


I'd prefer to trade at least 3 discs to make it worth our time, thanks!


----------



## Schlammy

Hi,
I have the following for trade:

Series 1:
Dumbo
Abu the Elephant
Rapunzel's Kingdom (x2)
Khan from Mulan (x2)

Series 2:
Eletric Mayhem Bus
Jolly Roger
Hangin' Ten Stitch With Surfboard

Series 3:
Calico Helicopter

Toys R Us Exclusives:
Merlin's Summon


Looking for:
Series 1:
Pieces of Eight
Alice's Wonderland
Tugley Wood
Cinderella's Coach
Mickey's Car
Stitch's Blaster
Carl Fredrickson's Cane
Abu the Elephant
Astro Blaster's Space Cruiser

Series 2:
Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-inator!
User Control Disc
Electro-Charge
Halloween Town Sky
Jack's Scary Decorations
Victor's Experiments
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Headless Horseman's Horse

Thanks for looking, hoping to complete and help complete sets!

Sam


----------



## linkyarmer

Select Disney Infinity Figures & Power Discs (Series 1 & 2) for 50% off! 

Edit: With FREE Shipping!

http://infinityinquirer.com/2014/07/21/select-disney-infinity-figures-power-discs-for-50-off

Microsoft Online Store.


----------



## cruisingkat

Schlammy said:


> Hi,
> I have the following for trade:
> 
> Series 1:
> Dumbo
> Abu the Elephant
> Rapunzel's Kingdom (x2)
> Khan from Mulan (x2)
> 
> Series 2:
> Eletric Mayhem Bus
> Jolly Roger
> Hangin' Ten Stitch With Surfboard
> 
> Series 3:
> Calico Helicopter
> 
> Toys R Us Exclusives:
> Merlin's Summon
> 
> 
> Looking for:
> Series 1:
> Pieces of Eight
> Alice's Wonderland
> Tugley Wood
> Cinderella's Coach
> Mickey's Car
> Stitch's Blaster
> Carl Fredrickson's Cane
> Abu the Elephant
> Astro Blaster's Space Cruiser
> 
> Series 2:
> Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-inator!
> User Control Disc
> Electro-Charge
> Halloween Town Sky
> Jack's Scary Decorations
> Victor's Experiments
> Flamingo Croquet Mallet
> Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> Headless Horseman's Horse
> 
> Thanks for looking, hoping to complete and help complete sets!
> 
> Sam


I am looking for Dumbo if you still have it available for trade.  I can trade you Carl's Cane, Alice's Wonderland or Stitch's Blaster (2 for the Dumbo)


----------



## chris1013

Hoping to be able to finish my set!

Discs for Trade:

Series 1:
Bolt's Super Strength
Fix It Felix's Repair
Pieces of Eight
Chrome Armor Shield
Carl's Cane
Sugar Rush Sky
Nemo's Seascape
Cinderella's Coach

Series 2:
Frozen Flourish
Chill in the Air
Jolly Roger

Series 3:
Dragon Firework Cannon
Wall E's Collection
Cruella DeVille's car

Looking for:
Chernabog's Strength
Calico Helicopter
Tantor
Angus
On the Grid (TRU)

Thanks!


----------



## itchyb

cruisingkat said:


> I am looking for Dumbo if you still have it available for trade.  I can trade you Carl's Cane, Alice's Wonderland or Stitch's Blaster (2 for the Dumbo)



I sent him a private message soon after he posted with a similar offer and never got a response.  Maybe the message didn't go through.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

*I have*:

Common Discs

1 Bolt's Super Strength
2 Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
4 Mickey's Car
4 Cinderella's Coach
2 Kahn
1 Stitch's Blaster
4 Carl Fredricksen's Cane
1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
4 Sugar Rush Sky
4 Alice's Wonderland
1 Tulgey Wood
3 Rapunzel's Kingdom
1 Mike's New Car
4 Frozen Flourish
4 Halloween Town Sky
1 Chernabog's Power
1 Dragon Firework Cannon
2 Danville Sky

Rare Discs (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)

1 Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive)
1 User Control (TRU Exclusive)
1 Emperor Zurg's Wrath
5 Captain Hook's Ship/Jolly Roger
1 TRON Interface
2 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher
1 Merlin's Summon

Blind pack of TRU Exclusive On The GRID + 1 mystery disc

*I need*:
3 Ralph's Power of Destruction
1 Electro-Charge
3 Star Command Shield
*2 Angus*
1 Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere

PM me for trades. The *bold red discs* are my priorities right now.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

chris1013 said:


> Hoping to be able to finish my set!
> 
> Discs for Trade:
> 
> Series 1:
> Bolt's Super Strength
> Fix It Felix's Repair
> Pieces of Eight
> Chrome Armor Shield
> Carl's Cane
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Nemo's Seascape
> Cinderella's Coach
> 
> Series 2:
> Frozen Flourish
> Chill in the Air
> Jolly Roger
> 
> Series 3:
> Dragon Firework Cannon
> Wall E's Collection
> Cruella DeVille's car
> 
> Looking for:
> Chernabog's Strength
> Calico Helicopter
> Tantor
> Angus
> On the Grid (TRU)
> 
> Thanks!



I would love to trade you my Chernabog's Strength for your Cruella DeVille's Car.


----------



## itchyb

PM Sent




DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I have:
> 
> Common Discs
> 
> 1 Bolt's Super Strength
> 2 Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
> 2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
> 4 Mickey's Car
> 4 Cinderella's Coach
> 2 Kahn
> 1 Stitch's Blaster
> 4 Carl Fredricksen's Cane
> 1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> 4 Sugar Rush Sky
> 4 Alice's Wonderland
> 1 Tulgey Wood
> 1 Nemo's Seascape
> 3 Rapunzel's Kingdom
> 1 Mike's New Car
> 4 Frozen Flourish
> 4 Halloween Town Sky
> 1 Chernabog's Power
> 1 Dragon Firework Cannon
> 2 Danville Sky
> 
> Rare Discs (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)
> 
> 1 Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive)
> 1 User Control (TRU Exclusive)
> 2 Emperor Zurg's Wrath
> 5 Captain Hook's Ship/Jolly Roger
> 1 TRON Interface
> 2 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher
> 1 Merlin's Summon
> 
> Blind pack of TRU Exclusive On The GRID + 1 mystery disc
> 
> I need:
> 3 Ralph's Power of Destruction
> 3 Electro-Charge
> 3 Star Command Shield
> *2 Angus*
> 1 Cruella De Vil's Car
> 1 Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere
> 
> PM me for trades. The *bold red discs* are my priorities right now.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Veidt said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need only four more discs:
> Series 1: Abu the Elephant
> TRU Series: User Control Ability
> Mike's New Car
> TRON Interface
> 
> I have all the following to trade:
> 
> Series 1:
> 
> 6 / Bolt's Super Strength
> 4 / Fix-It Felix's Repair Power
> 2 / C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
> 1 / Pieces of Eight
> 9 / Mickey's Car
> 9 / Cinderella's Coach
> 1 / Khan
> 1 / Astro Blasters Space Cruiser
> 5 / Stitch's Blaster
> 8 / Carl Fredricksen's Cane
> 5 / Alice's Wonderland
> 4 / Tulgey Wood
> 5 / Nemo's Seascape
> 4 / Marlin's Reef
> 4 / Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> 1 / Rapunzel's Kingdom
> 5 / Sugar Rush Sky
> 3 / King Candy's Dessert Toppings
> 
> Series 2
> 2 / Ralph's Power of Destruction
> 1 / Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-inator!
> 1 / Electro-Charge
> 1 / Star Command Shield
> 1 / User Control Disc
> 2 / Mike's New Car
> 5 / Maximus
> 2 / Headless Horseman's Horse
> 1 / Hangin' Ten Stitch With Surfboard
> 2 / Flamingo Croquet Mallet
> 1 / Halloween Town Sky
> 2 / Jack's Scary Decorations
> 3 / Victor's Experiments
> 1 / Chill in the Air
> 6 / Frozen Flourish
> 
> Series 3
> 2 / Calico Helicopter
> 2 / Toy Story Mania Blaster
> 1 / Buy N Large Atmosphere
> 1 / WALL-E's Collection
> 1 / Danville Sky
> 1 / Tri-State Area Terrain
> 
> TRU Series
> 
> 1 / Scrooge McDuck's Lucky Dime
> 4 / C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser
> 2 / On the Grid



I have TRU Exclusive Mike's New Car, TRU Exclusive User Control Ability, TRU Exclusive TRON Interface if you are willing to trade for 2 Ralph's Power of Destruction, 1 Electro-Charge, 1 Star Command Shield, 1 Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

itchyb said:


> PM Sent



I haven't received your PM yet.


----------



## itchyb

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I haven't received your PM yet.



Odd!

I said in my PM that i'd trade you 2 electro-charge discs and 1 cruella de vil for nemo's seascape and Emperor Zurg's Wrath.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

itchyb said:


> Odd!
> 
> I said in my PM that i'd trade you 2 electro-charge discs and 1 cruella de vil for nemo's seascape and Emperor Zurg's Wrath.



I will gladly trade you.


----------



## itchyb

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> I will gladly trade you.



Awesome!  PM me your address and I'll see if I can get it out today, if not today then tomorrow.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

itchyb said:


> Awesome!  PM me your address and I'll see if I can get it out today, if not today then tomorrow.



PM sent


----------



## UAVGUY

Hello,

I have been looking for sites with active users to trade disks with. I have the following disks for trade:
*Series 1*
1 - Bolt's Super Strength 
2 - Alice in Wonderland Texture Set
1- Tangled Skydome
*Series 2*
1 - Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-inator!
1 - Chill in the air (Frozen)
*Series 3*
1 - Calico's Helicopter (Bolt)

I am looking for the following:
Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher
Wall-E's Collection
Buy N Large Atmosphere
Tron Interface

If you have these and wish to trade, please respond directly to me or my posting, Thank You!!!


----------



## tjkraz

Would like to do some trading.  Prefer to trade 3+ disks at a time to make it worthwhile.  

HAVE:

(1) Buzz Astro Blasters RARE
(2) Carl's Cane
(1) Kahn the horse
(1) Mickey's Car
(2) Tangled Terrain
(2) Sugar Rush Sky
(1) Nightmare Before Christmas Sky

WANT:

Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Frozen Sky
Toy Story Mania Blaster
Parking Lot Tram
Tri-State Area Terrain
Danville Sky
WALL-E's Collection
Buy 'n' Large Atmosphere
Electric Mayhem Bus RARE
Jolly Roger RARE

Feel free to PM offers.  Thanks!


----------



## disneyfor3

Looking to help my son finish his collection:

Have for trade:

Series 1:
Mickey's Car
C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
Bolt Super Strength
Alice's Terrain
Stitch's Blasters

Series 2:
Tron User Control

Series 3:
Rapunzel's Healing
Wall-E Buy N Large Atmosphere
Wall-E Collection
Calico Helicopter 
Phineas and Ferb Danville Sky


Need the following:

Series 1:
Fix it Felix Repair Power

Series 3:

Cruella De Vil's Car
Parking Lot Tram
Angus
Mickey's Sorcerer Hat

Toys R Us:
Tron Interface
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser
Scrooge McDuck Lucky Dime
Merlin's Summon

Thank you.  Please pm me if interested in a trade.


----------



## disneycapt192

I have for trade :
Danville sky and tri-state area terrain

would like 
buzz astro blaster, mickeys car or carls cane


----------



## disneycapt192

I have for trade :  sugar rush terrain , nemo terrain, merlins summoner (tru) ,
tri-state area terrain, and Rapunzel's healing


looking for : pieces of eight, mickeys car, mikes car, buzz's astro blaster ,carls cane, stiches blaster, ralphs power of destruction


----------



## csmith1004

disneycapt192 said:


> I have for trade :  sugar rush terrain , nemo terrain, merlins summoner (tru) ,
> tri-state area terrain, and Rapunzel's healing
> 
> looking for : pieces of eight, mickeys car, mikes car, buzz's astro blaster ,carls cane, stiches blaster, ralphs power of destruction



I have a mickeys car and pieces of eight I can trade for nemo terrain and Rapunzel healing


----------



## disneycapt192

csmith1004 said:


> I have a mickeys car and pieces of eight I can trade for nemo terrain and Rapunzel healing



csmith, that sounds good to me, send me an e-mail to work out the details


----------



## csmith1004

disneycapt192 said:


> csmith, that sounds good to me, send me an e-mail to work out the details



I sent you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## itchyb

disneycapt192 said:


> I have for trade :  sugar rush terrain , nemo terrain, merlins summoner (tru) ,
> tri-state area terrain, and Rapunzel's healing
> 
> 
> looking for : pieces of eight, mickeys car, mikes car, buzz's astro blaster ,carls cane, stiches blaster, ralphs power of destruction



I'd trade you Carl's Cane and Mike Car for Merlins Summoner.


----------



## disneycapt192

itchyb sounds good... send me the details ,site will not let me send pms yet


----------



## disneycapt192

csmith and itchyb

contact me through e-mail.... disboards will not let me send pm yet , due to my post count

asouza611 @ Comcast .net


----------



## disneycapt192

thanks csmith for an easy trade.... was a pleasure , hope you enjoy the discs.


----------



## csmith1004

disneycapt192 said:


> thanks csmith for an easy trade.... was a pleasure , hope you enjoy the discs.



You too! My kids are loving having the Nemo set!


----------



## MODIfied

*Have:*

C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control Qty: 2
Cinderellas Coach Qty: 1
Stitchs Blaster Qty: 1
King Candy Dessert Toppings Qty: 2
Sugar Rush Skydome Qty: 1
Alice in Wonderland Texture Set Qty: 1
Finding Nemo Texture Set Qty: 2
Tangled Texture Set Qty: 1
Mike's Car (TRU Exclusive) Qty: 5
Danville Sky Qty: 1

Plus many more!!! (working on building 2 complete sets, but willing to break up second set to have 1 complete set)


*Want:*

Star Command Shield
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Maximus
Headless Horseman's Horse
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Condorman Glider
JollyRoger
Scrooge's #1 dime
Merlin's Summon
Rapunzel's Healing
Tron Texture
Tron Skydome

thanks for looking!


----------



## itchyb

Getting an updated list, i'm getting close to having all the discs.

Have Rare:

Jolly Roger x 2
Condor Glider
Wall-E Fire Extinguisher


Have Common:

Fix-It-Felix Repair power X 2
Frozen Flourish X 4
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
Mike's Car X 3
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Halloweentown Sky X 3
Chill in the air
Tulgey Wood
Victor's Experiments
Carl's Cane X 2
Kahn  X 2
Cinderella's Coach
Parking Lot Tram
Hangin Ten Stitch
Mickey's Car
Star Command Shield
Rapunzel's Healing
Tron User Control X 2

Want Common:

Mickey's Sorcerer Hat
Ralphs Power of Destruction
New Holland Skyline
Tron Skydome
Dragon Fireworks Cannon
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Maximus
Philippe
Pieces of Eight (had this but can't find it...)


----------



## itchyb

If its CHROME Damage Increaser, I'd be interested.  Take a look at my list I just posted and lets see if we can work something out.



MODIfied said:


> *Have:*
> 
> C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control Qty: 2
> Cinderellas Coach Qty: 1
> Stitchs Blaster Qty: 1
> King Candy Dessert Toppings Qty: 2
> Sugar Rush Skydome Qty: 1
> Alice in Wonderland Texture Set Qty: 1
> Finding Nemo Texture Set Qty: 2
> Tangled Texture Set Qty: 1
> Mike's Car (TRU Exclusive) Qty: 5
> Danville Sky Qty: 1
> 
> Plus many more!!! (working on building 2 complete sets, but willing to break up second set to have 1 complete set)
> 
> 
> *Want:*
> 
> Star Command Shield
> Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> Maximus
> Headless Horseman's Horse
> Flamingo Croquet Mallet
> Condorman Glider
> JollyRoger
> Scrooge's #1 dime
> Merlin's Summon
> Rapunzel's Healing
> Tron Texture
> Tron Skydome
> 
> thanks for looking!


----------



## MODIfied

itchyb said:


> If its CHROME Damage Increaser, I'd be interested.  Take a look at my list I just posted and lets see if we can work something out.



Unfortunately it's not i only have one of the damage increaser, so no extra for trading. Is there anything else on my list you would want?


----------



## itchyb

MODIfied said:


> Unfortunately it's not i only have one of the damage increaser, so no extra for trading. Is there anything else on my list you would want?



Unfortunately, no there isn't.


----------



## csmith1004

itchyb said:


> Getting an updated list, i'm getting close to having all the discs.
> 
> Have Rare:
> 
> Electric Mayhem Bus
> Jolly Roger x 2
> Condor Glider
> Wall-E Fire Extinguisher
> 
> Want Rare:
> 
> Chrome Damage Increaser
> 
> Have Common:
> 
> Fix-It-Felix Repair power X 2
> Frozen Flourish X 4
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> Mike's Car X 3
> Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> Halloweentown Sky X 3
> Chill in the air
> Tulgey Wood
> Victor's Experiments
> Carl's Cane X 2
> Kahn  X 2
> Cinderella's Coach
> Parking Lot Tram
> Hangin Ten Stitch
> Mickey's Car
> Star Command Shield
> Rapunzel's Healing
> Tron User Control X 2
> 
> Want Common:
> 
> Mickey's Sorcerer Hat
> Ralphs Power of Destruction
> New Holland Skyline
> Tron Skydome
> Dragon Fireworks Cannon
> Flamingo Croquet Mallet
> Maximus
> Philippe
> Pieces of Eight (had this but can't find it...)



I have the damage Increaser and croquet mallet I can trade for pizza planet truck and fire extinguisher.


----------



## linkyarmer

itchyb said:


> Getting an updated list, i'm getting close to having all the discs.
> 
> Have Rare:
> 
> Electric Mayhem Bus
> Jolly Roger x 2
> Condor Glider
> Wall-E Fire Extinguisher
> 
> 
> 
> Want Rare:
> 
> Chrome Damage Increaser
> 
> 
> Have Common:
> 
> Fix-It-Felix Repair power X 2
> Frozen Flourish X 4
> Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
> Mike's Car X 3
> Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> Halloweentown Sky X 3
> Chill in the air
> Tulgey Wood
> Victor's Experiments
> Carl's Cane X 2
> Kahn  X 2
> Cinderella's Coach
> Parking Lot Tram
> Hangin Ten Stitch
> Mickey's Car
> Star Command Shield
> Rapunzel's Healing
> Tron User Control X 2
> 
> Want Common:
> 
> Mickey's Sorcerer Hat
> Ralphs Power of Destruction
> New Holland Skyline
> Tron Skydome
> Dragon Fireworks Cannon
> Flamingo Croquet Mallet
> Maximus
> Philippe
> Pieces of Eight (had this but can't find it...)



Hi itchyb,
I have Pieces of 8 and Maximus that I'd trade for your Condor Glider? Deal? PLEASE?  haha.


----------



## itchyb

csmith1004 said:


> I have the damage Increaser and croquet mallet I can trade for pizza planet truck and fire extinguisher.



I just traded for damage increaser on another forum yesterday.  I can still trade you the pizza planet truck for croquet mallet though.


----------



## itchyb

linkyarmer said:


> Hi itchyb,
> I have Pieces of 8 and Maximus that I'd trade for your Condor Glider? Deal? PLEASE?  haha.



Sounds good to me.  PM me your contact info.


----------



## linkyarmer

itchyb said:


> Sounds good to me.  PM me your contact info.



Great trade with itchyb!  I hope your discs have arrived in order as mine did!  Thanks again!


----------



## tjkraz

Would like to do some trading. Prefer to trade 2 or more disks at a time to make it worthwhile. 

HAVE:

(1) Buzz Astro Blasters RARE
(2) Carl's Cane
(1) Kahn the horse
(1) Mickey's Car
(2) Tangled Terrain
(2) Sugar Rush Sky
(1) Nightmare Before Christmas Sky
(1) Tantor (Tarzan elephant)

WANT:

Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Frozen Sky
Toy Story Mania Blaster
Parking Lot Tram
Tri-State Area Terrain
Danville Sky
WALL-E's Collection (Terrain)
Electric Mayhem Bus RARE
Jolly Roger RARE

Feel free to PM offers. Thanks!


----------



## tjkraz

Updated list:

Would like to do some trading. Prefer to trade 2 or more disks at a time to make it worthwhile.  Note that I would consider trading the RARE Buzz Astro Blasters disc for multiple non-rare discs.  Make offer!

HAVE:

(1) Buzz Astro Blasters RARE
(2) Carl's Cane
(1) Kahn the horse
(1) Mickey's Car
(2) Tangled Terrain
(2) Sugar Rush Sky
(1) Nightmare Before Christmas Sky
(1) Tantor (Tarzan elephant)

WANT:

Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
Frozen Sky
Parking Lot Tram
Tri-State Area Terrain
Danville Sky
WALL-E's Collection (Terrain)
Electric Mayhem Bus RARE
Jolly Roger RARE

Feel free to PM offers. Thanks!


----------



## mckinneyld2000

Here's what I have to trade:

Mickey's Jalopy
Carl's Cane
Wall-E Texture
Frozen Skydome
Frozen Texture
Sugar Rush Texture
Tron Sydome
Alice's Wonderland (Texture)
Violet's Force Field
Fix It Felix Repair Power
Chrome Armor Shield

Here's what I need:

Tantor
Parking Lot Tram
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Angus
Wall-E Sky
New Holland Skyline
Mickey's Sorcerer Hat
Electro Charge

Am willing to trade with anyone.  PM me if you have an offer.

Thanks


----------



## tjkraz

Completed a good trade with itchyb.  Thanks!


----------



## tjkraz

New have/need list:

HAVE available for trade:

(1) Buzz Astro Blasters RARE
(1) Jolly Roger (Peter Pan ship) RARE
(1) Scrooge McDuck Luck Dime (TRU Exclusive)
(1) Felix Repair Power
(2) Carl's Cane
(1) Mickey's Car
(1) Cruella DeVil's Car
(1) Dragon Fireworks Cannon
(2) Kahn the horse
(1) Headless Horseman's Horse
(1) Tantor the Elephant
(2) Rapunzel's Kingdom (Tangled Terrain)
(2) Sugar Rush Sky
(1) Finding Nemo Sky
(1) Finding Nemo Terrain
(1) Halloween Town Sky
(1) Frozen Flourish (Terrain)
(1) Alice's Wonderland (Terrain)

NEED:

Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-Inator!
Violet's Force Field
Rapunzel's Healing
New Holland Sky (Frankenweenie)
Victor's Experiments (Frankenweenie Terrain)
Tri-State Area Terrain
Angus
Condorman Glider
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Calico Helicopter

All offers will be considered including rare / exclusive discs for standard.  Just looking to complete collection.  Prefer 2+ discs per trade to help offset shipping costs but am flexible.  

Thanks!


----------



## kalliyan1

If I buy the Marvel set, do I also need to buy the Disney set(with Merida & Stitch) or can I just buy the individual Merida & Stitch figures?  What I think is that as long as I have the 2.0 disc and base that comes with the marvel set then I don't also need to buy the Disney set but I'm not sure if I'm correct or not? 

Thanks


----------



## tjkraz

kalliyan1 said:


> If I buy the Marvel set, do I also need to buy the Disney set(with Merida & Stitch) or can I just buy the individual Merida & Stitch figures?  What I think is that as long as I have the 2.0 disc and base that comes with the marvel set then I don't also need to buy the Disney set but I'm not sure if I'm correct or not?
> 
> Thanks



If you bought the $75 Avengers set that was released today, you do NOT need to get the $60 Disney Toy Box set due out in November.  That second set includes the Merida and Stitch figures, along with the SAME game disc and base as the Avengers set.  You can just buy Stitch and/or Merida separately.  

I think the $60 Disney Toy Box set is being released as an alternative for people who don't want the Avengers content.  Unfortunately it does not appear that they are releasing any Disney-themed playsets this year so the Disney animated characters will be limited to use in the Toy Box.  

The good news is that they Toy Box has far more features in the 2.0 game and I'm sure there will be a lot of good community-created free downloadable content.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

I am assuming from lack of seeing any other options, if we already have Infinity 1.0, we still have the buy the full starter (they didn't make a set with just the new game disc and figures, right? You have to buy the one with the base even if you have one)

If so, will the new base work with Infinity 1.0, or will I need to plug them both in if I intend to continue playing 1.0 content (since I haven't finished all the playsets)


----------



## kalliyan1

tjkraz said:


> If you bought the $75 Avengers set that was released today, you do NOT need to get the $60 Disney Toy Box set due out in November.  That second set includes the Merida and Stitch figures, along with the SAME game disc and base as the Avengers set.  You can just buy Stitch and/or Merida separately.
> 
> I think the $60 Disney Toy Box set is being released as an alternative for people who don't want the Avengers content.  Unfortunately it does not appear that they are releasing any Disney-themed playsets this year so the Disney animated characters will be limited to use in the Toy Box.
> 
> The good news is that they Toy Box has far more features in the 2.0 game and I'm sure there will be a lot of good community-created free downloadable content.



Great!  Thanks for the reply...That's what I thought but just wanted to make sure!


----------



## tjkraz

Airship Ariadne said:


> I am assuming from lack of seeing any other options, if we already have Infinity 1.0, we still have the buy the full starter (they didn't make a set with just the new game disc and figures, right? You have to buy the one with the base even if you have one)



I believe that a digital version of the Infinity 2.0 software only is going to be released in November.  Your old figures and discs will work with that but only in Toy Box mode.  You would get the Toy Box enhancements which are part of the 2.0 version, and you could purchase the Spider Man and Guardians Playsets if you wish.  

Note that the Wii U, PS3 and Xbox 360 bases can be re-used.  The PS3 base can also be used with PS4 and the Wii base is compatible with Wii U.  But those wishing to upgrade to the new Xbox One console will need a new base.  

Additionally if you buy the digital version of the game you won't be able to get the Avengers Playset.  It only comes with the $75 starter kit.  

The Disney Infininty website has details on cross-compatibility of figures, discs and playsets between the two games.


----------



## linkyarmer

tjkraz said:


> I believe that a digital version of the Infinity 2.0 software only is going to be released in November.  Your old figures and discs will work with that but only in Toy Box mode.  You would get the Toy Box enhancements which are part of the 2.0 version, and you could purchase the Spider Man and Guardians Playsets if you wish.  Note that the Wii U, PS3 and Xbox 360 bases can be re-used.  The PS3 base can also be used with PS4 and the Wii base is compatible with Wii U.  But those wishing to upgrade to the new Xbox One console will need a new base.  Additionally if you buy the digital version of the game you won't be able to get the Avengers Playset.  It only comes with the $75 starter kit.  The Disney Infininty website has details on cross-compatibility of figures, discs and playsets between the two games.



Just to note, I read that the Avengers playset would be coming out separate to the Starter pack at a later date. Have you seen something that says the contrary?

Thanks.


----------



## tjkraz

linkyarmer said:


> Just to note, I read that the Avengers playset would be coming out separate to the Starter pack at a later date. Have you seen something that says the contrary?
> 
> Thanks.



I had not heard that but I suppose it's possible.  

Doesn't seem to make much sense that they would go to the trouble of mass-producing a unique retail product just to eliminate the base.  They normally charge $35 for a Playset with 2 figures.  This would have 3 figures so probably $45-50.  Then the game is $20 separately.  So you're "saving" $5-10 tops.  

By the time November rolls around, there will be countless deals with the base pack sale priced under $75.  Heck, could have pre-ordered now and gotten a fourth figure with the starter pack.


----------



## linkyarmer

tjkraz said:


> I had not heard that but I suppose it's possible.
> 
> Doesn't seem to make much sense that they would go to the trouble of mass-producing a unique retail product just to eliminate the base.  They normally charge $35 for a Playset with 2 figures.  This would have 3 figures so probably $45-50.  Then the game is $20 separately.  So you're "saving" $5-10 tops.
> 
> By the time November rolls around, there will be countless deals with the base pack sale priced under $75.  Heck, could have pre-ordered now and gotten a fourth figure with the starter pack.



The reason I'd see for them doing it that way is for people who may dip their toe into DI2.0 with the Originals Starter Pack, and then decide they want to play the Avengers Playset. In that way, everything is available a la carte.

And it looks like John Vignocchi confirmed on twitter that Thor will be available as an individual figure, and Black Widow and Iron Man will be in the playset bundle, available in November. See link for details!

I know it's not a cost effective way to get the playsets and figures but some people will never be early-adopters, they always wait for word of mouth before investing in something like this. Not me though!

http://infinityinquirer.com/2014/08/10/news-on-how-to-upgrade-to-disney-infinity-2-0-without-purchasing-starter-pack/


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I have:

Common Discs

1 Bolt's Super Strength
2 Fix-it Felix's Repair Power
2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Armor Shield
4 Mickey's Car
4 Cinderella's Coach
2 Kahn
1 Stitch's Blaster
4 Carl Fredricksen's Cane
1 King Candy's Dessert Toppings
4 Sugar Rush Sky
4 Alice's Wonderland
1 Tulgey Wood
2 Rapunzel's Kingdom
1 Mike's New Car
4 Frozen Flourish
4 Halloween Town Sky
1 Chernabog's Power
1 Dragon Firework Cannon
2 Danville Sky

Rare Discs (rare for rare or 2 common for 1 rare)

1 Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive)
1 User Control (TRU Exclusive)
1 Emperor Zurg's Wrath
5 Captain Hook's Ship/Jolly Roger
1 TRON Interface
2 WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher
1 Merlin's Summon

Blind pack of TRU Exclusive On The GRID + 1 mystery disc

I need:
3 Ralph's Power of Destruction
1 Electro-Charge
3 Star Command Shield
2 *Angus*
1 Buy 'N' Large Atmosphere

PM me for trades. The *bold red discs* are my priorities right now.


----------



## itchyb

Trying to trade my extra 1.0 discs for any 2.0 discs, I don't have many 2.0 discs so offer whatever disc you have an extra of.

Fix-It-Felix Repair power X 2
Tron User Control
Frozen Flourish X 4
Rapunzel's Birthday Sky
Mike's Car X 3
Halloweentown Sky X 3
Tulgey Wood
Victor's Experiments
Carl's Cane X 3
Kahn  X 2
Cinderella's Coach
Hangin Ten Stitch
Mickey's Car
Marlin's Reef
Alice's Wonderland


----------



## souleman96

Brand new here so I'm hoping there are a few of you still lurking around. Here are my needs and want's. I'm trying to complete a set of Series 1.0 or maybe two and am not far off. I have a decent amount of rares to trade, multiples of a few. I also have a Woody Figure (open, no card) a Jack Sparrow figure (open), a Mr. Incredible figure (open) and a Gamora figure (open, no code) to trade if anyone has a Drax or I'd consider any other Disney 2.0 character. PM me as I do not have that ability yet. Same name on CAG and aaronsoule96 on eBay if you want to see some feedback (again, noob, can't post the links). Looking forward to being a part of the community, thanks everyone!

WANTS
Any cards with unused web codes. Still need quite a few so just PM me what you have and what I have that you'd like and I'll make an offer.

Series 1.0
Edition 1
Any Rare (Abu, Blaster, Dumbo)

Series 2.0
Captain Marvel Team-Up
SHIELD Hellicarrier Strike

HAVES
TRU Rares
Merlin's Summons
Mike's New Car

1.0
Series 1
Alice in Wonderland Sky
Alice in Wonderland Terrain
Carl's Cane
Cinderella's Coach
Finding Nemo Sky
Finding Nemo Terrain
Fix It Felix's Fix You
Khan the Horse
Mickey's Car
Pieces of Eight
Stitch's Blaster
Sugar Rush Sky
Sugar Rush Terrain
Tangled Sky
Tangled Terrain

Series 2
Condorman Glider
Jolly Roger
Dr. Doofenshmirtz’s Damage-Inator
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Frankenweenie Sky
Frankenweenie Terrain
Frozen Sky
Frozen Terrain
Headless Horseman's Horse
Mike's New Car
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
User Control

Series 3
Wall-e Fire Extinguisher
Mickey's Sorcerer Hat
Rapunzel's Healing
Chernabog's Power
Cruella's Car
Disney Parks Parking Lot Tram
Angus
Tri-State Area Sky

I also have open Woody, Sparrow, and figures Mr. Incredible if anyone has anything of that sort to trade. Thanks.


----------



## Disney Junkies

let me know what you think.



souleman96 said:


> Brand new here so I'm hoping there are a few of you still lurking around. Here are my needs and want's. I'm trying to complete a set of Series 1.0 or maybe two and am not far off. I have a decent amount of rares to trade, multiples of a few. I also have a Gamora figure (open, no code) and the Milano Guardians Playset to trade if anyone has a Drax or I'd consider any other Disney 2.0 character. PM me as I do not have that ability yet. Same name on CAG and aaronsoule96 on eBay if you want to see some feedback (again, noob, can't post the links). Looking forward to being a part of the community, thanks everyone!
> 
> Wants
> 1.0 - 1
> 2 Astro Blaster
> 2 Dumbo
> 1 Abu The Elephant
> 2 C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Control
> 1 Fix It Felix's Fix You
> 
> 1.0 - 2
> 2 Frankenweenie Terrain
> 2 Nightmare Before Xmas Sky
> 2 Frankenweenie Terrain
> 1 Flamingo Croquet Mallet
> 1 Frankenweenie Sky
> 1 Headless Horseman's Horse
> 1 Mike's New Car
> 1 Pizza Planet Delivery Truck
> 1 Ralph's Power of Destruction
> 
> TRU Rares
> 1 Tron Terrain (Yellow)
> 
> 
> Haves
> TRU Rares
> Merlin's Summon
> Stitch's Surf Board
> Mike's New Car
> User Control
> 
> 1.0
> Series 1
> Alice in Wonderland Terrain
> Stitch's Blaster
> Pieces of Eight
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Alice in Wonderland Sky
> Tangled Terrain
> Cane With Tennis Balls
> Finding Nemo Sky
> Finding Nemo Terrain
> Mickey's Car
> 
> Series 2
> R Jolly Roger
> User Control
> Frozen Terrain
> Dr. Doofenshmirtzs Damage-Inator
> Frozen Sky
> 
> Series 3
> Mickey's Sorcerer Hat
> Violets Force Field
> Chernabogs Power
> Disnay Parks Parking Lot Tram
> Phillipe
> Wall-E's Collection
> Rapunzel's Healing
> Tri-State Area Terrain
> Tri-State Area Sky
> 
> 2.0
> Series 1
> R Infinity Gauntlet
> R Ghost Rider's Chain Whip
> Stark Arc Reactor
> Gamma Rays
> Sorcerer Supreme
> Groot's View
> Cloak of Levitation
> Zeus' Thunderbolt
> Winter Soldier
> White Tiger
> Iron Patriot
> The Immortal Iron Fist
> The Glory Days
> Space Armor
> SHIELD Hellicarrier Strike
> Sentinel of Liberty
> Sandy Claws' Surprise
> Maleficent's Spell Cast
> Cursed Pirate Gold
> Chernabog's Sprint Cyclone
> All For One
> The Avenjet
> Jack-O-Lantern's Glider
> Jim Hawkin's Solar Board
> Hydra Motorcycle


----------



## souleman96

Apologies to Carrol and Disney Junkies. After a few quiet days I neglected this post and hadn't set up my account to notify me of PMs. DJ, your trade offer is very fair but unfortunately I have completed others in the time since my initial post rendering your offer un-doable.

As for Carrol, while your offer has been a little hobbled by other trades, I can offer you something similar:

Blaster, Weenie Terrain and Headless Horseman

for

Sugar Rush, Violet, Winter Soldier and Hellicarrier. As an alternative I would also offer you one of these rares in place of the Hellicarrier: Merlin, Stitch's Surf Board, Jolly Roger or Ghost Riders Chain Whip. Let me know and I apologize again for the delay and to DJ for screwing up that offer. I will be more diligent from now on.


----------



## Disney Junkies

Post your new list, we still might be able to trade something.



souleman96 said:


> Apologies to Carrol and Disney Junkies. After a few quiet days I neglected this post and hadn't set up my account to notify me of PMs. DJ, your trade offer is very fair but unfortunately I have completed others in the time since my initial post rendering your offer un-doable.
> 
> As for Carrol, while your offer has been a little hobbled by other trades, I can offer you something similar:
> 
> Blaster, Weenie Terrain and Headless Horseman
> 
> for
> 
> Sugar Rush, Violet, Winter Soldier and Hellicarrier. As an alternative I would also offer you one of these rares in place of the Hellicarrier: Merlin, Stitch's Surf Board, Jolly Roger or Ghost Riders Chain Whip. Let me know and I apologize again for the delay and to DJ for screwing up that offer. I will be more diligent from now on.


----------



## souleman96

Disney Junkies said:


> Post your new list, we still might be able to trade something.


The list on my original post has been update to current. Thanks again!


----------



## Carrol

souleman96 said:


> Apologies to Carrol and Disney Junkies. After a few quiet days I neglected this post and hadn't set up my account to notify me of PMs. DJ, your trade offer is very fair but unfortunately I have completed others in the time since my initial post rendering your offer un-doable.
> 
> As for Carrol, while your offer has been a little hobbled by other trades, I can offer you something similar:
> 
> Blaster, Weenie Terrain and Headless Horseman
> 
> for
> 
> Sugar Rush, Violet, Winter Soldier and Hellicarrier. As an alternative I would also offer you one of these rares in place of the Hellicarrier: Merlin, Stitch's Surf Board, Jolly Roger or Ghost Riders Chain Whip. Let me know and I apologize again for the delay and to DJ for screwing up that offer. I will be more diligent from now on.



Not a problem.  My list is at work so I will get back to you tomorrow.  I believe I have since gotten a couple of the ones I needed.  I'll check your revised list and let you know.


----------



## souleman96

I still can't PM, Carrol. What's the best way to get ahold of you without posting personal info to the board? You have a CAG account? My names the same there.



Carrol said:


> Not a problem.  My list is at work so I will get back to you tomorrow.  I believe I have since gotten a couple of the ones I needed.  I'll check your revised list and let you know.


----------



## spideymike

Btw, I just traded a couple discs with souleman96 on CAG. Good communication. Looking forward to getting the discs I traded him with.

I did post in the DI 2.0 section, but here's my trade/want list too for my son and myself (last updated 1/28/15):


*Disney Infinity Series 1.1*

Have:
Alice in Wonderland Sky
Astro Blaster (rare)
Bolt’s Super Strength x 4
Cane with Tennis Balls (Up) x 2
Cinderella’s Coach x 3 
Finding Nemo Terrain x 2
Fix It Felix’s Fix You x 4
Kahn the Horse
Mickey’s Car
Pieces of Eight x 2
Stitch’s Blaster
Sugar Rush Terrain x 2
Tangled Sky
Tangled Terrain 

*Disney Infinity Series 1.2*

Have:
Frozen Sky x 2
Frozen Terrain x 2
Hangin’ Ten Stitch with Surfboard

Need:
Condorman Glider (rare)
Nightmare Before Christmas Terrain 
Ralph’s Power of Destruction

*Disney Infinity Series 1.3*

Have:
Danville Sky x 3
Dragon Firework Cannon
Tri-State Area Terrain
Violet’s Force Field
Wall-E’s Buy ‘N’ Large Atmosphere

*Toys R Us Exclusive Power Discs (Edition 1.0)*

Have:
Merlin’s Summon
Tron User Control

*Disney Infinity 2.0 Originals*

Have
Serial Area Rug (rare) - Phineas & Ferb
Chernabog’s Spirit Cyclone
Cursed Pirate Gold
Glory Days
Gravity Falls Forest
Jack Skellington’s Reindeer (rare)
King Louie’s Monkeys x 3
Main Street Electrical Parade Float (rare)
Sergeant Calhoun’s Blaster x 2
Skies of the World 
A Small World
Zeus’ Thunderbolt

Need
Simba’s Pridelands


*Disney Infinity 2.0 Marvel*

Have
Alien Symbiote
Groot’s View x 2
Jack-O-Lantern’s Glider x 2
Team Up - White Tiger
Team Up - Yondu (rare)

Need
Dinosaur World
Spider Sky


----------



## souleman96

Thanks spidey! You really are friendly (but probably not in my neighborhood)!


----------



## souleman96

Just re-did my lists and wanted to share that I am now looking for unused web code cards since most of the discs I have been going after I've gotten (thanks guys!). So if you have any unused web code cards you'd like to unload check my list (post #1836) for anything you might need.


----------



## spideymike

Btw, good trade with Cbork1.


----------



## souleman96

Great trade completed today with Carrol. Thank you so much again for sticking with me despite my rocky introduction to the board. You literally sent me the last disc I needed for my 1.0 set.


----------



## Carrol

Glad to help.  I'm jealous you have them all.



souleman96 said:


> Great trade completed today with Carrol. Thank you so much again for sticking with me despite my rocky introduction to the board. You literally sent me the last disc I needed for my 1.0 set.


----------



## souleman96

Ok, finally jumped into 2.0 feet first (I hate this hobby so much, or at least my wallet does) and am doing pretty good on Marvel stuff but need quite a few DOs. Thought I'd just make a new list since it's almost completely different than my other post.

TRADERS:
Marvel
Alien Symbiote
Ant Man
Avenjet
Black Panther's Vibranium Knives
Cloak of Levitation
Gamma Rays
Ghost Rider’s Chain Whip
Groot's Roots (Terrain)
Hydra Motorcycle
Infinity Gauntlet
Jack-O-Lantern Glider
Lola
Odin's Horse
The Rip (Star-Lord Sky)
S.H.I.E.L.D. Helicarrier Strike
Sentinel of Liberty
Sorcerer Supreme
Spider Copter
Spider Glider
Star-Lord's Galaxy (Terrain)
Stark Arc Reactor
White Tiger
Winter Soldier
Yondu

Originals
Alice in Wonderland’s Caterpillar
All For One!
Eglantine’s Motorcycle
The Glory Days
Gus the Mule
Jim Hawkin’s Solar Board
Le Maximum
The Middle Kingdom (Mulan Sky)
Mr. Toad’s Motorcar
Rags to Riches
Sandy Claws Surprise
Zeus' Thunderbolts

Leftover 1.0 Rares
Merlin
Jolly Roger
Wall-e's Extinguisher
Mike's New Car

I have a few common 1.0s left to, just ask for what you need and I'll check. Thanks as usual everyone. Here are my needs:

Marvel
-World War Hulk Terrain
-View From The Suit

Originals
-Cy-Bug Swarm (Sky)
-Gravity Falls Forrest (Terrain)
-Gravity Falls Sky
-Second Star to the Right (Sky)
-The King's Domain (Sky)
-Jack Skellington's Reindeer
-Mabel's Kittens for Fists

I'll still take unused cards, too. Mostly wanting 2.0s though.


----------



## Disney Junkies

Souleman96, I can trade you King Louie's Monkeys for Mr Toad?


----------



## souleman96

Disney Junkies said:


> Souleman96, I can trade you King Louie's Monkeys for Mr Toad?



I appreciate you giving me another chance DJ, especially after our first interaction did not go well, but I already have Louie pending in another trade and as usual try to avoid sending only one or two discs anyway. Not that I absolutely wouldn't if it was something I wasn't already getting in a bigger trade. Again, I feel terrible shooting you down again but you just missed.


----------



## taz6969

Hi all, i have the following to trade:

C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield x2
Carl Fedricksen's Cane
King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Alice's Wonderland
Nemo's Seascape
Rapunzel's Kingdom x2
Frozen Flourish
Chill in the Air
Tri-state Area Terrain
Dancille Sky
WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher (Rare)
Captain Hook's Ship (Rare)
Mike's New Car (TRU)
Stitch's Surfboard (TRU)

New in the package so there are two discs in each pack:
Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive UPC 712725024000) x2
TRON User Control (TRU Exclusive UPC 712725023980)
Emperor Zurg's Wrath (TRU Exclusive UPC 712725024130) x2

this is what i need:

all of 2.0
as for 1.0

Chernabog's Strength
Violet's Force Field
Mickey's Sorcerer Hat

Cruella De Vil's Car
Disney Parks Parking Lot Tram
Calico Helicopter
Phillippe
Angus
Toy Story Mania Blaster

Marlin's Reef
WALL-E's Collection


----------



## spideymike

I'll take a look and see what I still have. I'll get back in a few days since I'll be in vacation at Disneyland this weekend.


----------



## taz6969

Hi all, i have the following to trade:

C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield x2
Ralph's Power Strength x2
Dr. Doofenshmirtz's Damage-Inator! x2
Electro-Charge x2
User Control x2

Mickey's Car
Carl Fedricksen's Cane
Pizza Planet Delivery Truck x3
Maximus x2
Flamingo Croquet Mallet
Mike's New Car

King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Alice's Wonderland
Marlin's Reef
Nemo's Seascape
Rapunzel's Kingdom x2
Frozen Flourish x2
Chill in the Air x3
New Holland Skyline
Victor's Experiments
Holloweentown Sky x3
Jack's Scary Decorations
Tri-state Area Terrain
Dancille Sky

WALL-E's Fire Extinguisher x2 (Rare)
Captain Hook's Ship (Rare)
Mike's New Car (TRU)
Stitch's Surfboard (TRU)

New in the package so there are two discs in each pack:
Mike's New Car (TRU Exclusive UPC 712725024000) x2
TRON User Control (TRU Exclusive UPC 712725023980)
Emperor Zurg's Wrath (TRU Exclusive UPC 712725024130) x2

this is what i need:

all of 2.0
as for 1.0

Chernabog's Strength
Violet's Force Field
Mickey's Sorcerer Hat
C.H.R.O.M.E. Damage Increaser

Cruella De Vil's Car
Disney Parks Parking Lot Tram
Calico Helicopter
Phillippe
Angus
Toy Story Mania Blaster

WALL-E's Collection
Tron Interface
On the Grid


----------



## Freight Train

I'm not sure if anyone still posts in this thread, but I've finally gotten my list together, and *here's what I have to trade*:


*1.0 Power Discs for Trade*

Ralph’s Power of Destruction
Violet’s Force Field
Bolt
Chernabog’s Power
Damage-Inator
Finn McMissile
Mickey’s Sorcerer Hat

Cruela de Vil’s Car
Tron Interface (Rare)
Carl’s Cane
Buy N Large Atmosphere
Cinderella's Carriage
Wall-E’s Fire Extinguisher (Rare)
Dumbo (Rare)
Calico Helicopter
Wall-E’s Collection
Sugar Rush Sky
Hook’s Ship (Rare)
Flamingo Mallet
Elephant Abu (Rare)
*
2.0 Power Discs for Trade*

Space Armor
Marvel Team Up:  Yondu (Rare)
Stark Arc Reactor
Sentinel of Liberty
The Immortal Iron Fist
Marvel Team Up:  White Tiger
Gamma Rays
Marvel Team Up:  Captain Marvel (Rare)
Ultimate Falcon (Rare)

World War Hulk Sky
Spider-Cycle (Rare)
Black Panther’s Vibranium Knives
Falcon’s Wings
Cloak of Levitation
Hydra Motorcycle
Forgotten Skies
Odin’s Horse

Chernabog’s Spirit Cyclone
All For One
Sandy Claws Surprise
Maleficent’s Spell Cast
Zeus’ Thunderbolts
The Glory Days
Cursed Pirate Gold

Jack Skellington’s Reindeer (Rare)
Skies of the World
Honey Lemon's Ice Capsules
Gus the Mule
The Middle Kingdom
Le Maximum
The USS Swinetrek
Sergeant Calhoun’s Blaster
Darkwing Duck’s Ratcatcher

*Here are the discs I need:*

S.H.I.E.L.D. Helicarrier Strike
Sorcerer Supreme
Alien Symbiote
Rags to Riches

Spider-Copter
Spidey’s Streets
World War Hulk
Star-Lord’s Galaxy
The Rip
Groot’s View
Main Street Electrical Parade Float
Mr. Toad’s Motorcar
Alice in Wonderland’s Caterpillar
Medusa’s Swamp Mobile
Darkwing Duck’s Grappling Gun
Aladdin’s Magic Carpet
Simba’s Pride Lands
Calhoun’s Command
Mulan’s Countryside
The Sands of Agrabah
A Small World
Gravity Falls Sky
The King’s Domain
Jasmine’s Palace View

*I also need the Infinite (Crystal) Lightning McQueen figure.*  Thanks everyone!


----------



## sanfran22

Freight Train said:


> I'm not sure if anyone still posts in this thread, but I've finally gotten my list together, and *here's what I have to trade*:
> 
> 
> *1.0 Power Discs for Trade*
> 
> Ralph’s Power of Destruction
> Violet’s Force Field
> Bolt
> Chernabog’s Power
> Damage-Inator
> Finn McMissile
> Mickey’s Sorcerer Hat
> 
> Cruela de Vil’s Car
> Tron Interface (Rare)
> Carl’s Cane
> Buy N Large Atmosphere
> Cinderella's Carriage
> Wall-E’s Fire Extinguisher (Rare)
> Dumbo (Rare)
> Calico Helicopter
> Wall-E’s Collection
> Sugar Rush Sky
> Hook’s Ship (Rare)
> Flamingo Mallet
> Elephant Abu (Rare)
> *
> 2.0 Power Discs for Trade*
> 
> Space Armor
> Marvel Team Up:  Yondu (Rare)
> Stark Arc Reactor
> Sentinel of Liberty
> The Immortal Iron Fist
> Marvel Team Up:  White Tiger
> Gamma Rays
> Marvel Team Up:  Captain Marvel (Rare)
> Ultimate Falcon (Rare)
> 
> World War Hulk Sky
> Spider-Cycle (Rare)
> Black Panther’s Vibranium Knives
> Falcon’s Wings
> Cloak of Levitation
> Hydra Motorcycle
> Forgotten Skies
> Odin’s Horse
> 
> Chernabog’s Spirit Cyclone
> All For One
> Sandy Claws Surprise
> Maleficent’s Spell Cast
> Zeus’ Thunderbolts
> The Glory Days
> Cursed Pirate Gold
> 
> Jack Skellington’s Reindeer (Rare)
> Skies of the World
> Honey Lemon's Ice Capsules
> Gus the Mule
> The Middle Kingdom
> Le Maximum
> The USS Swinetrek
> Sergeant Calhoun’s Blaster
> Darkwing Duck’s Ratcatcher
> 
> *Here are the discs I need:*
> 
> S.H.I.E.L.D. Helicarrier Strike
> Sorcerer Supreme
> Alien Symbiote
> Rags to Riches
> 
> Spider-Copter
> Spidey’s Streets
> World War Hulk
> Star-Lord’s Galaxy
> The Rip
> Groot’s View
> Main Street Electrical Parade Float
> Mr. Toad’s Motorcar
> Alice in Wonderland’s Caterpillar
> Medusa’s Swamp Mobile
> Darkwing Duck’s Grappling Gun
> Aladdin’s Magic Carpet
> Simba’s Pride Lands
> Calhoun’s Command
> Mulan’s Countryside
> The Sands of Agrabah
> A Small World
> Gravity Falls Sky
> The King’s Domain
> Jasmine’s Palace View
> 
> *I also need the Infinite (Crystal) Lightning McQueen figure.*  Thanks everyone!



I have an extra crystal mcqueen if interested. I need any of these...
Marvel Team Up: Yondu (Rare)
Sergeant Calhoun’s Blaster
Skies of the World
Honey Lemon's Ice Capsules
Gus the Mule
Le Maximum
Maleficent’s Spell Cast
The Glory Days
Chernabog’s Spirit Cyclone
All For One
Ultimate Falcon (Rare)


----------



## RustyPelican

Hi folks! Here's a list of "haves" and "wants": 

Have to Trade: 
1.0 Discs: 
Chernabog's Power (x3)
Zurg's Wrath (x2) 
Bolt's Strength (x2) 
Tron User Control
Pieces of Eight (Jack Sparrow) 
Mulan's Horse
Mickey's Jallopy
Calico Copter (Bolt) 
Wall-E's Fire Extinguisher Jetpack
Hook's Pirate Ship 

2.0 Discs: 
Symbiote Spider-Man (x2) (Black costume) 
Space Armor (Gamora's costume)
Winter Soldier TeamUp (x2)
Sentinel of Liberty (Capt. America costume) 
Gamma Tays (Hulk costume) 
Iron Patriot TeamUp 
Hydra Motorcycle (x2)
Black Panther Vibranium Knives
Lew Zealand's Boomerang Fish
The Aveng-jet
Phineas' Aerial Area Rug
Le Maximum (Muppet Car) 
Griot Sky 

Discs Wanted: 
Glory Days (Mr. Incredible costume) 
Gravity Falls texture
Gravity Falls sky 
Gus the Mule
Jack Skellington's reindeer
Mr. Toad's Motorcar
Neverland texture
Lion King sky
Lion King texture 
Mulan sky
USS Swinetrek 
(Various others, offers accepted)


----------



## Alexsmommom1

Hello.  I know this is an older thread, but I thought it was worth a try.  I am looking to help my son complete his collection.  He needs 1.0 series 3 discs.  Does any one have any extras or trades of these discs:  Angus, Buy N' Large Atmosphere, Calico's Helicopter, Chernabog's Power, Cruella De Vil's Car, Dragon Fireworks Cannon, Tantor, Violet's Force Field, and Wall-e's collection?


----------

